# Constables of the 14th Ward



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

A warm summer afternoon in the city of Lauralie Summerhome...

Sensing the danger before anyone else, Thea reacts quickly. She begins to make subtle magical gestures and incant softly as she starts to move. By the time she reaches the wall there is a pale glow at her feet she. She moves up the wall as if it were flat ground and is soon perched 10' above the street on a narrow window ledge. The window is barred.

Jonas, recognizing the flying creatures coming at him as stirges readies his dual truncheons. As the first stirge approaches he swings, but only manages one good solid blow (6 points to stirge 3). Fortunately, this is enough to cause the creature to spiral to the ground.

Moru Sen also calls upon his magic taking aim at a stirge he blasts it with darts of force (12 points to stirge 4). The magic downs one creature easily.

Andrew draws steel and slices into the onrushing mass of vermin, rats, dogs, and cats that come pouring out of a nearby sewer grate and floods into the alley. He blade does some damage (3 points to the swarm), but proves largely ineffective against the surge of creatures.

With a great meowing, barking, clicking and hiss a large number of spiders, centipedes, roaches, rats, stray dogs and feral cats fill the alley. They swarm over Raul and Andrew covering them to the knee with more than 300 creatures in the space. The creatures bite and scratch at the two men (Andrew takes 9 and Raul 10 points of damage). The overwhelming nature of the attack leaves both men nauseated. The distraction is such that both men are unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention.

Darius' bastard sword practically leaps from his scabbard as he swings a powerful blow at an oncoming Stirge. The Stirge is split in half by the great blade and pieces of it tumble past Darius to be consumed by the swarm. (18 points of damage including +4 power attack)

Rahvin hurls a dart at an oncoming Stirge, but it grazes the wall and clatters uselessly down the alley.

Five of the biggest ugliest hairiest rats you've ever scene come rushing up out of the manhole where Thaddeous Thornapple so recently vanished. They make an unpleasant high pitched chittering sound that grates on your nerves and makes you feel weak in the knees. While most shrug off the unpleasant sound, Rahvin finds it particularly unnerving (Shaken -2 to all attacks, saves, skill checks and ability checks for 5 rounds). 

[sblock=Andrew, Alarion, Jonas and Soulfetter]You recognize these rats as Vorbar Mountains Rats. The mountains around Lauralie Summerhome are known as the Vorbars. These particular rats are as big as dogs, mean, bloodthirsty and cruel. They have a sonic attack that causes fear, spread disease and often use their tails for trip attacks.[/sblock]
The first rat skids up in front of Darius and suddenly whirls around its tail lashing out to sweep the legs from under the young fighter. Darius goes down in a clattering heap, as he struggles to his feet the rat leaps forward to bite Darius' arm (for 2 points of damage, successful save vs. Filth Fever). The second rat tries the same trick on Alarion and finds that Knights tumble as easily as Fighters. The only difference is that the Knight gets bitten on the leg rather than the arm when he rises. (Alarion takes 2 damage, successful save vs. filth fever). Alarion tries to strike the rat before him, but his blow misses. The third rat opts for a more conventional attack and lands a bite and a claw on Jonas (for a total of 5 points of damage).

Stirges attack Thea, Raul, Moru, Soulfetter, and Rahvin, but only the Rogue is hit. The stirge's pincers latch onto Rahvin's body as it prepares to drink his blood.

Raul manages with some difficulty to climb clear of the swarm about his feet and hang onto the wall some 5' off the ground.

The big Urgant finally brings his big truncheon into play, but his aim is so far off it is unclear if he was trying to hit a stirge or the swarm. 

The swarm is spreading toward the street and will soon flow out of the alley among the people bustling on the street. A pack of dogs pulling a cart can be heard barking nervously as they pass the alley. A little girl of perhaps 6 winters in a summer dress and hat stares down the alley in horror as her mother holds her hand at the side of the road while they wait for the cart to pass. As yet her mother is unaware of the dangerous swarm moving toward them.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

This ends the round. The special squad is in a nameless alley in the 14th Ward of Lauralie Summerhome. They were ambushed. The alley is roughly 65' long and 15' wide. The surrounding buildings vary from 10 to 20 feet tall. The rear doors of businesses open onto the alley, one at the top of a short staircase. Some grimy barred windows overlook the alley. A broad sewer grate and a manhole cover near the back of the alley are the only other features of note. A vague smell of sour rotting grain permeates the alley.

Initiative order:
Thea 22
Jonas 20
Moru 18
Andrew 16
Swarm 15
Darius and Rahvin 14
Rats 13
Stirges 11
Raul 10
Alarion 7
Soulfetter 5

Actions for round 2 please?

[sblock=Thea and Moru]I made the asumption that you would have cast mage armor at some point during the day and that it is still active.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Heedless of his own safety, SoulFetter barges through to the end of the alley, placing himself between mother/child and the nearest stirges.  He will attack stirge 10.

To Hit: 29 (Damage: 14) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137395 & http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137406
Crit Check: 11 (Crit Damage if Applicable: 16) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137399 & http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137412

OOC: 

I'll be out of town from early tomorrow until sometime Sunday.  Feel free to take care of SoulFetter for me, Scott/Leif!

IC Rolls will look really confusing on this one - having trouble gettin' my head on straight!


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 6, 2007)

“Ralishaz’s luck!”  Rahvin curses, drawing his truncheon of Barcarus. The hideous stirge crawls up his left arm, seeking a soft spot beneath his russet leather gambeson. Trying to ward off his panic, Rahvin swats at the bat-like thing with shaking hands.

OOC: [sblock] Move action to draw the truncheon. Attacks the stirge at -2 penalty for a total to hit of  1d20 +5 -2 = 12  (Drat!). But I think it hits!
Damage roll, just in case…  1d4 + 2 = 5 

Great start, guys   ! In media res… Rahvin like!! 

BTW which stirge is attacking Rahvin? #6? #9?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Heedless of his own safety, SoulFetter barges through to the end of the alley, placing himself between mother/child and the nearest stirges.  He will attack stirge 10.
> 
> OOC: I'll be out of town from early tomorrow until sometime Sunday.  Feel free to take care of SoulFetter for me, Scott/Leif!




OOC: You can roll the attack yourself.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 6, 2007)

Alarion hears the screaming behind him, but can barely see anything given the horde of animals behind him, and the huge rats in front.  He growls in supressed rage as he lifts his sword in both hands and fiercely slashes at the beast in front of him.  

[sblock] Attacks two handed with power attack of 3: 1d20+7 = 25http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137358 

Damage 1d8+11=19 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137361 

In case it falls, Cleave the nearest one: 1d20+7=9 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137374 

I suppose I missed , but just in case damage = 12  

Just in case, the three rats in front of Alarion and the swarm behind him are all in difficult terrain, given his Bulwark of defense ability  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2007)

*Done*

OOC: Previous post amended with attack/damage rolls.


----------



## Lou (Jul 6, 2007)

*Raul - round 2*

Hanging onto the wall, Raul takes a deep breath, glancing over his left should at the rats and over his right shoulder at the civilians at the end of the alleyway...and jumps off the wall into the swarm between Andrew and Rahvin, making two sweeping martial art attacks into the swarm.

[sblock]
First unarmed ki strike:    1d20+5-> [15,5] = (20)
Second unarmed ki strike 1d20+5-> [5,5] = (10)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137555

Damage to the swarm from the first attack, if it hits, is 1d8-> [2] = (2)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137562

If the second attack hits, damage is 1d8-> [7] = (7), http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137564
[/sblock]

Raul positions himself sort-of between where Andrew and Rahvin were, as much as possible, to engage/delay the swarm so as to allow his comrades to fight the rats and stirges.


OOC:  What a way to start the day!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> Great start, guys   ! In media res… Rahvin like!!
> 
> BTW which stirge is attacking Rahvin? #6? #9?





OOC: Thanks! #9 is attacking Rahvin.


----------



## xedr (Jul 6, 2007)

[sblock=best rules guess] I'm new to these rules so forgive me if I screw it up. It appears that with my base attack bonus, I can actually do two attacks in a round with (I guess) -4 and -8 to hit. Also, I plan to do each roll 4 die at a time hit/dam/critcheck/critdam and just ignore the last two in the absence of a critical hit.[/sblock] Irritated at having been dumped on his ass, Darius growls [highlight]"You want to dance, Mickey? Let's dance."[/highlight] Going into full-attack mode, Darius wields his broadsword with lightning speed, swinging at Rat#1(Mickey), with a plan to go after Rat#2(Minnie) as soon as Mickey is taken care of. On his attack swing, Darius rolls  hit/dam/crt/cdam - swing #1 (1d20+6=15, 1d10+5=8, 1d20+6=9, 1d10+5=13), and on his second attack Darius rolls hit/dam/crt/cdam - swing #2 (1d20+2=4, 1d10+5=6, 1d20+2=19, 1d10+5=7) (using same die roll, but with +2PwrA two-handed) 1d20+10-2-1=16, 1d10+5+4+1.5=13.5 (round down?)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden _ Rats*

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137989


Identifing the rats, Andrew calls out to his companions...."They are weakest in the chest area, strike there"..... Then he goes on full defensive.

OCC: Everyone gets a +2 to hit the large rat


For our benovelent DM's
I think i figured the dark knowledge accurately..but you may wish ot recheck it.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> [sblock=best rules guess] I'm new to these rules so forgive me if I screw it up. It appears that with my base attack bonus, I can actually do two attacks in a round with (I guess) -4 and -8 to hit. Also, I plan to do each roll 4 die at a time hit/dam/critcheck/critdam and just ignore the last two in the absence of a critical hit.[/sblock]




[sblock=For xedr]No problem. You seem to be confusing two weapon fighting with iterative attacks. You may be getting your total bonus confused with Base Attack bonus as well. We'll start with that. Normally, you get one swing in combat. If your Base Attack Bonus (before modifiers for magic, strenght etc. Is 6 or higher then you get an iterative attack in addition to you normal one attack. The normal attack is rolled base attack bonus + modifiers. Then you take the 2nd Iterative attack at a -5. So that's base attack bonus -5+ the usual modifiers. At 5th level a fighter gets a base attack bonus of +5, which is not good enough for an interative attack. At 11th level you get a second iterative attack for a total of three swings, one at normal base attack bonus of +11, One at -5 (so +6 net) and one at -10 (so at +1 net) then you add in all the other modifiers for strength, magic, feats, etc. Now, the rules you seemed to be trying to use are for fighting with a weapon in each hand. You get your normal attacks with the primary weapon at a penalty (If you base attack bonus were +6 or higher you'd still get iterative attacks with the primary weapon.) You also get an extra single attack with the weapon in your off hand. (Even if your base attack bonus were higher than +6 you still only get one swing with the off hand). Unless you take the proper feats (two-weapon fighting) and use a light weapon in the off hand (such as a dagger) then the penalties are really too high to make this style of fighting a good choice. You can also use a shield as a weapon to bash with instead of using it for defense, but again you face significant penalties. The upshot of all this is that Darius only gets the one swing per round. Most people don't bother to roll their crit check until after they actually score a 19 or 20 on the die. Remember that crits are based on the unmodified die roll, the type of creature you are fighting (many creatures are not subject to critial hits) and the weapon type. You don't get a crit for a modified 20. Only if the actual roll is a 20 (or 19 with the bastard sword). Hope that helps. Feel free to send me an email if you have additional questions about this. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1137989
> 
> 
> Identifying the rats, Andrew calls out to his companions...."They are weakest in the chest area, strike there"..... Then he goes on full defensive.
> ...




OOC: Us benevolent? I think you've wandered into the wrong game. Note that Andrew is currently nauseated by the presence of so many bugs and creatures crawling on and around him. As posted above he is unable to "attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention." I'm afraid that includes calling on his dark knowledge. A move action to get out of the swarm is the only reasonable action at this point.


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2007)

*Flashback To This Morning's First Briefing With Ignatious Ironshirt*

You Remember what Iggy said to you this morning ......

All right, me lads, here's what's on the agenda for today: Make your usual mornin' patrol around the Ward first thing, and then get to work on that matter I told ye yesterday about finding that missing halfling mapmaker, Krado Lyman. You remember, it's that thing we talked about where I want ye to help out the 2nd Ward constables with their investigation. The Magistrate of the Second, Charley Festus, is a good friend to the 14th, and his constables are spread pretty thin, what with that little strike by the Shiv in the 2nd, and everything. Anyway, Charley has asked me to send you boys over there to help them out with this, since he's got his Alphas pulling picket line duty along with every other constable he can lay his hands on. So I want you boys to get right on over to the 2nd Ward today and give them a hand!

****
Next round of attacks against the rats, etc.  Thea, I believe it's your swing?


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Realizing he probably shouldn't have pumped all his missles into a single stirge, Moru gulps, reaching into his spell component pouch and pulling out a pork rind. 

"Try to latch onto this," he taunts, crushing the rind against his uniform. He switches into the gibbering you've come to associate with his spellcasting, and the point of contact from the rind seems to grow wet-looking, the glistening effect spreading all across the uniform even as the rind seems to shrivel to nothing. 

Putting his back against the wall and drawing his truncheon, Moru cringes as he looks to the swarm. "If my friends weren't in the middle of you, I'd show you critters from nauseated." Instead, he lashes out with his police-issue weapon when the creatures begin to overtake him.

[sblock=OOC]Ugh. That'll teach me to have Moru memorize so many area affect spells. Anyway, Moru's casting Grease on his clothing. +10 bonus in his checks to resist or escape a grapple / pin. 

He'll draw his truncheon as his move action. Since I'm hoping Grease makes the stirges much less of a threat, he'll save his AoO for if / when the swarm moves into his square:

Attack of Opportunity: 21, damage 5[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> (round down?)




OOC: Yes round down.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 6, 2007)

'_And the day started off so well,_" Thea thought wearily, as she perched partway up the wall and tried to make some sense of the situation.  Even without Ironshirt's briefing, she would have been glad to be of assistance to the 2nd ward constables- she still had friends there (and just maybe, she wanted to preen a bit because of the elite team she was on now).  But details like that would have to wait- the ambush had started badly, and it looked to get worse.  She cast one single aching glance towards the innocents at the mouth of the alley- but before she could help them out, she would have to take care of a more immediate threat.

Almost reflexively, she reached out with one black-gloved hand and gestured, exhaling a few syllables of Slyvanoptera to direct a burst of focused mental static at the nearest stirge.

OOC: [sblock]Casting Whelm at Stirge#2.  Casting defensively, Concentration roll 29 (1d20+9, TN 16, roll http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1138615), Whelm causes 3d6 nonlethal damage, Will negates, DC 15[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2007)

OOC: I need DC: 18 Fortitude saves from Moru Sen, Soulfetter and Rahvin. Soulfetter and Rahvin also have attacks of opportunity coming against the swarm. (Moru having already rolled his.)


----------



## Fenris (Jul 7, 2007)

Jonas swings his truncheon at the large rat next to him, but has poor aim.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas R2 (1d20+7=10, 1d4+2=6) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 7, 2007)

OOC: [sblock] Rahvin’s fort save at -2 penalty =  11  , so I guess he is nauseated. 

However, the attack of opportunity should go off before the save is needed, therefore attack =  14 . 

Damage is  (1d4 +2=4) 

BTW in case my original attack against the stirge goes off (I don’t know, but Rahvin may be nauseated and unable to attack) , sneak attack bonus damage should apply as the stirge is flatfooted. Sneak attack damage against stirge, if not nauseated (3d6=9) , plus the original 4 hp damage, for a total of 13… if it happens. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2007)

'And the day started off so well," Thea thought wearily, as she perched partway up the wall and tried to make some sense of the situation. Even without Ironshirt's briefing, she would have been glad to be of assistance to the 2nd ward constables- she still had friends there (and just maybe, she wanted to preen a bit because of the elite team she was on now). But details like that would have to wait- the ambush had started badly, and it looked to get worse. She cast one single aching glance towards the innocents at the mouth of the alley- but before she could help them out, she would have to take care of a more immediate threat.

Almost reflexively, she reached out with one black-gloved hand and gestured, exhaling a few syllables of Slyvanoptera to direct a burst of focused mental static at the nearest stirge. The red creature stiffened and its bulbous eyes glazed. It tumbled from the air to fall and disappear into the swarm.

Jonas swings his truncheon at the large rat next to him, but has poor aim.

Realizing he probably shouldn't have pumped all his missles into a single stirge, Moru gulps, reaching into his spell component pouch and pulling out a pork rind.

"Try to latch onto this," he taunts, crushing the rind against his uniform. He switches into the gibbering you've come to associate with his spellcasting, and the point of contact from the rind seems to grow wet-looking, the glistening effect spreading all across the uniform even as the rind seems to shrivel to nothing.

Putting his back against the wall and drawing his truncheon, Moru cringes as he looks to the swarm. "If my friends weren't in the middle of you, I'd show you critters from nauseated."

The swarm continues to nauseate Andrew and its component creatures continue to bite and claw at him (7 points of damage). Unable to act he stumbles foreward trying to get clear of the swarm.

The swarm begins to creep inexorably toward the street. It leaves Andrew behind and sweeps over Rahvin, Soulfetter and Moru Sen in its journey. Moru manages to smash into the swarm as it moves onto him with his truncheon smashing bugs, but having little effect on the overall swarm (5 points of damage). Rahvin too swings at the onrushing swarm, his trusty truncheon connects with a rat and sends it skidding through the mass knocking over a cat and numeous bugs, but the teeming mass rolls forward (4 points). Overcome with nausea, Rahvin is helpless as the strige begins to drain his blood (1 point Con. damage). Soulfetter swings his own oversized truncheon at the mass of creatures coming at him. His weapon cuts a swath of destruction through the swarm, but it continues to move forward (11 damage). The three constables feel the pain of numerous tiny bites and scratches as the swarm covers them. Damage vs. Moru, Soulfetter and Rahvin respectively. (3d6=8, 3d6=10, 3d6=10).

Now that the swarm has moved away from him Andrew begins to recover his faculties and shares the benefits of his studies, "they are weakest in the chest area, strike there" and contiues with other advice. (All characters attacking the Vorbar Mountains Rats gain a +1 to hit for the duration of the combat.)

Irritated at having been dumped on his ass, Darius growls "You want to dance, Mickey? Let's dance." Going into full-attack mode, Darius wields his broadsword with lightning speed, swinging at Rat#1(Mickey), the powerful two-handed blow very nearly slays the big rat. (13 damage) The wounded Rat attacks fiercely, but seems unable to score on Darius.

The next Rat comes at Alarion in a flurry of teeth and claws (1d4+1=4, 1d2+1=3, 1d2+1=2) having struck the Knight repeatedly.

 [sblock=Darius and Alarion]DC: 12 Fortitude save vs. disease please. [/sblock]

Jonas finds himself beset as well and takes two wounds from his Rat (1d4+1=3, 1d2+1=3).

The remaining Stirges swoop in for another attack. Moru's magical protections allow him to avoid the beast, but Soulfetter, the child on the street and her mother are all struck and grabbed by the flying meanaces.

Hanging onto the wall, Raul takes a deep breath, glancing over his left should at the rats and over his right shoulder at the civilians at the end of the alleyway...and jumps off the wall space just vacated by the swarm between Andrew and Rahvin, making two sweeping martial art attacks into the swarm. One of his blows scatters the pests before him (2 points).

Alarion hears the screaming behind him, but can barely see anything given the horde of animals behind him, and the huge rats in front. He growls in supressed rage as he lifts his sword in both hands and fiercely slashes at the beast in front of him. His foe drops in a bloody heap quite dead. Alarion takes a jab at the adjacent rat, but his blade fails to connect.

Headless of his own attached foe, Soulfetter, having resisted the swarms' distraction, pounds down the alley to smash the Stirge on the little girl into the pavement. The presence of the big Urgant barbarian and his club does nothing to stop the screaming of mother and child.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2007)

Actions for round 3 please.

Initiative order:
Thea 22
Jonas 20
Moru 18
Andrew 16
Swarm 15
Darius and Rahvin 14
Rats 13
Stirges 11
Raul 10
Alarion 7
Soulfetter 5

Actions for round 3 please?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thea tried desperately to remember what tactics one was supposed to use against swarms- there were too many minds for most of her magics, and the usual remedy of fire seemed like a bad plan when one considered that both her friends and innocent bystanders might be burned just as easily.  She knew enough to imagine the kind of speech Magistrate Ironshirt would give if something like that happened...  Still, she had to help out somehow, and while the swarm might be a difficult target, the stirges were another matter.  Again her voice sung out in mystic words, and her hands flashed through a few quick gestures.

OOC: [sblock] casting Sleep, 10 foot radius burst, centered in the intersection between Stirges 7, 8, 10, and the empty square- aimed 10 feet up off ground level, it should catch all the remaining stirges.  The swarm, if I remember such things, is immune, and the other PCs are tough enough that they ought to be immune as well.  It 'might' catch the child in the AoE, depending on where the stirge dropped her after Soulfetter put it down- if so, hopefully the big guy in quick enough to snag her before the swarm does...  Sleep takes out 4 HD, weakest first, then closest to center of area if targets have equal HD.  Will negates, DC 15[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2007)

*Next Flashback to this morning's briefing with Ignatious Ironshirt*

Ignatious stands at the podium at the front of the room, looks around and counts noses to be sure everyone is there, and then says, "All right, me lads, here's what's on the agenda for today: Make your usual mornin' patrol around the Ward first thing, and then get to work on that matter I told ye yesterday about finding that missing halfling mapmaker, Krado Lyman. You remember, it's that thing we talked about where I want ye to help out the 2nd Ward constables with their investigation. The Magistrate of the Second, Charley Festus, is a good friend to the 14th, and his constables are spread pretty thin, what with that little strike by the Shiv in the 2nd, and everything. Anyway, Charley has asked me to send you boys over there to help them out with this, since he's got his Alphas pulling picket line duty along with every other constable he can lay his hands on. So I want you boys to get right on over to the 2nd Ward today and give them a hand!  AND BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!"

At this point, Elke Weiss, Iggy's statuesque, tall, blonde human secretary, comes into the room and hands him a sheet of parchment.  Ignatious Ironshirt says,  "One last item, lads, this notice just arrived from the 15th:  'Be On the LookOut for Thaddeus Thornapple."   He reads a bit more, chuckles and says,  "Seems our boyo has been planting some noxious plants in Wizards' gardens. He was last seen heading our way. Lanky fellow with a bushy beard wearing dirty hide armor. Long stringy greasy hair and a wild look in his eyes."  He pauses again to make eye contact.  "If you catch this dirty pig make sure to have him washed before you bring him in my jail. Disgusting filth-ridden terrorist from the sound of it. That's all lads, get to work, I don't pay you to sit around here and drink up the city's coffee all day."  But, he goes on,  "Remember, after you make your quick rounds of the 14th, hurry on over to the 2nd to give them a hand. AND STAY OUT OF BLOOM'S! Dismissed." 


Most of you grab another pastry for the road on your way out, and you each hand your coffee cups to Elke on your way out to make your patrol of the 14th before heading to the 2nd.

[sblock=Darius] You are the last one out the door, and as you glance back just as the door closes, you could swear that you saw Elke bend down and give Iggy a kiss on the forehead! [/sblock]

And now back to your regularly scheduled round of combat!


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 7, 2007)

[sblock=fortsave]25 [/sblock]

Alarion studies the battlefield with his experienced eye.  Many of his squad are wounded.  Innocents are in danger.  He shouts "BY MY TROTH!!"  as he wades into combat.

[sblock=Preferred Action]Alarion charges down the alley to smash his sword into the stirge attacking the woman.  ((uses Power Attack of -3, charge)) Attack: 26 (24 if he could not do a real charge and merely moved and attacked)  Damage:17 

If it falls, will cleave at Soulfetter's stirge.  Attack 17 Damage15 [/sblock]

[sblock=contingency]  If he cannot charge, or if those stirges are dead, he will attack Jonas's rat.  Same attack roll, without charge bonus, but with lore bonus: 25 to hit, 17 damage.  If it falls, he will do one of two things:
1- cleave at Darius's rat if it is alive: 16 to hit, 15 damage (as above)
or
2-If Darius killed Mickey, he will move down the alley to help the rest of the squad

[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 7, 2007)

Rahvin’s heart is pounding in his chest as panic threatens to engulf him. His nerves are rattled by the rats’ hideous chittering.  Sickened by the disgusting vermin crawling all over him and  lightheaded from the loss of blood drawn by the stirge, Stormcrow is unable to think clearly. 

_Get it together, man,_ he thinks, frantically. _People are in danger. Your comrades, the citizens. Do something!_

Actions: [sblock] Okay, here are some possible actions for Rahvin, depending on how things develop by the time his initiative count comes up again:

1. If the swarm moves away from his position, Rahvin can act, and he will attack the stirge on his arm, (#9, which is flat-footed) with his truncheon.
Attack roll against flat-footed stirge #9 (1d20 + 3=11) . I’m pretty sure that that is a miss… on the off chance that it is a hit, damage would be Damage in case attack against stirge succeeds (round 2) (1d4 +2 + 3d6=11) 

2. If the swarm does not move away, Rahvin is still nauseated, so he can only take a move action, so he will move through the square presently occupied by Raul, and onto the square labeled Dead stirge #4. As soon as he is able to act, he will attack the stirge grappling him. Note that neither the stirges nor the swarm can take attacks of opportunity, as per MM descriptions.

Boy, am I glad Rahvin bought the health plan! At present, Rahvin’s situation is as follows:
Shaken for 3 more rounds (-2 to rolls)
Nauseated (can only take move actions)
-1 Constitution (presently at 11)
HP: 18 / 33

BTW cursing in Ralishaz’s name is okay, no? Can Rahvin mention the deities listed in the Book of the Righteous? I sort of picture him paying lip service to a lot of gods, but not being very devout, except where Barcarus and Meda are concerned…

OUCH!    [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 8, 2007)

[sblock=save]1d20+6=12, which I think is enough, but I didn't get bit, or did I?[/sblock][sblock=modifiers]OK, I believe I have a +1 from the dark knowledge, and I'm going to swing one handed this time to put Mickey down, so that my buckler doesn't hinder me. My dodge bonus to AC will go against any stirges coming after me. I won't use the power attack because I think Mickey is about done.[/sblock] [sblock=roll]round 2 swing at Mickey the Rat (1d20+11=31, 1d10+5=11) Natural 20!critical hit/damage roll (1d20+11=22, 1d10+5=10)[/sblock] Seeing that Mickey is still (barely) standing, Darius cocks an impressed eyebrow, thinking "_Mickey's pretty tough! But it's time to end this._" Darius finishes Mickey with a swift thrust to the heart and readies himself to deal with the remainding rats. As Darius waits for the next rat to come within reach, he catches a glimpse of the woman and child still standing on the edge of the swarm. _For crying out loud_ he thinks, and bellows (as loudly as he can)[highlight] "RUN, CHILD RUN!"[/highlight]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Seeing the cloud of Stirges and other assorted Vermin assembled in a mass, Andrew will point his truncheon at the mass and direct a wave of sound energy towards them in a 10 foor cone centered on the largest mass. Perhaps due to the nausea and disorientation, Andrew is not very successful.

OCC: Sonic Blast -1d8-> [1] = (1) of damage.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 8, 2007)

Jonas grits his teeth against the bites of the rats. But he heeds the advice of Andrew and aims a better blow at the rat in front of him

[sblock]
Jonas vs Rat 2 R2 (1d20+8=14, 1d4+2=5) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2007)

Never mind.


----------



## Lou (Jul 8, 2007)

*Raul round 3*

“_Our efforts are not phasing the swarm_,” thinks Raul. “_How can an untrained woman and a child survive their attack?  With the muscle keeping the rats at bay, we need to herd the swarm away from civilians.  The stirges are going down easily.  I hope no one succumbs to one of them._”  

“Soulfetter!  Clear the woman and child from the swarm’s advance!” yells Raul.

Raul moves into the back of the swarm with two more sweeping martial arts attacks.

[sblock]
First unarmed ki attack:  1d20+5 -> [6,5] = (11) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1141238
     I think that’s a miss.
Second unarmed ki attack: 1d20+5 -> [13,5] = (18) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1141241
Damage: 1d8 -> [4] = (4) to the swarm.  Raul’s ki strikes are treated as magical attacks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter looks around quickly, taking in the situation.

_Gotta get these civies out of here!  I hope they don't give me too much trouble._

"Hold on, Mary!  Be calm, child!  I'm coming to get you out of here!"

The mountain bred warrior begins a run toward mother and child.  He makes a backhanded swipe at the swarm as he passes, slapping a handful of the rodents into the alley wall before dropping the oversized truncheon.  As he takes his first few steps, his skin ripples, his stride lengthens . . . his massive frame bulges and becomes truly gigantic.  Now nine and a half feet tall and weighing nearly 800 pounds, he swoops in and catches child under one gargantuan arm and mother under the other.  Never slowing, he moves swiftly down the road and places the innocents in a convenient second story balcony before spinning to head back into the fray.

[sblock]AoO: To Hit and Damage (1d20+9=26, 1d6+6=9), then Mountain Rage - Size Large; STR 26/CON 21 (306 lbs now considered a light load); Threatened Space/Reach now 10'; -3 AC; -1 TH.  Takes no time to enter rage.  Move is 40' - SoulFetter will move to the limit of his NC Movement with the civilians before placing them on the balcony.  I figure 9 1/2 feet tall plus his newly extended arm length and strength should give him plenty of reach and power to get them up to the balcony and out of harms way.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

When you approach the woman and child, you remember seeing them together in the 14th before.  They are part of the family of a baker who is always donating cookies and breads to the constables, especially the Special Squad.  You think you remember that the woman's name is Mary, but you forget the baby's name.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> SoulFetter looks around quickly, taking in the situation.
> 
> _Gotta get these civies out of here!  I hope they don't give me too much trouble._
> 
> ...




You're going to get an attack of opportunity vs. the swarm, so roll it before you move into action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2007)

OOC: I'll modify my previous post right after supper!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: I'll modify my previous post right after supper!




OOC: Tsk tsk, you've got to get your priorities straight. Don't take time out to stuff your face when you could be gaming! Or has playing such a huge character increased your appetite.    

Seriously, no rush. We're still waiting on a post or two and though Leif and I are on it. I don't think we'll be able to get a round up tonight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Previous Post (#32) now modified to reflect Attack of Opportunity (and a few other minor changes).


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> BTW cursing in Ralishaz’s name is okay, no? Can Rahvin mention the deities listed in the Book of the Righteous? I sort of picture him paying lip service to a lot of gods, but not being very devout, except where Barcarus and Meda are concerned…
> 
> OUCH!    [/sblock]




OOC: I knew that name was familiar! Book of the Righteous is a great book that has been collecting dust on my shelf for too long. Cursing in his name is fine by me. Please note that Leif and I got our DM'ing chops back in the 1st and even pre-first edition days when just mentioning the name of a dark power could inspire the DM to roll a percentile die to see if the being in question noticed and desided to respond personally by making an appearance if double zeros came up.  check (1d100=95)  Heehee, is that close enough to make you nervous?


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2007)

*To All Players:*

Please give us a spot check?  Thanks!


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 9, 2007)

[sblock=Spot Check]Spot check=17 [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 9, 2007)

*Raul spot check*

[sblock=spot check]
1d20+8-> [11,8] = (19)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1142786
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 9, 2007)

[sblock=spot check]spot check (1d20=19) <sigh> Still learning. Should have added +2 for 1d20+2=21[/sblock] Darius sees something out of the corner of his eye...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Spot check- Thea*

[sblock] Spot +4, roll (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1142814) =17[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

1d20+4-> [16,4] = (20)
Spot Check


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I need DC: 18 Fortitude saves from Moru Sen, Soulfetter and Rahvin. Soulfetter and Rahvin also have attacks of opportunity coming against the swarm. (Moru having already rolled his.)




As the swarm overpowers him, Moru finds his stomach churning. Seeing several of the stirges fall further back of the alley, and noting his more martial companion seems to have the child in hand, Moru decides to fall back, hoping to regain his composure.

[sblock=OOC]Fort Save: 17 Moru moves back to F13, out of the nasty swarmy mess. 

I'm not sure if nausea prevents Spot, so I made a Spot check either way: Spot 13[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2007)

*The battle continues...*

Thea tried desperately to remember what tactics one was supposed to use against swarms- there were too many minds for most of her magics, and the usual remedy of fire seemed like a bad plan when one considered that both her friends and innocent bystanders might be burned just as easily. She knew enough to imagine the kind of speech Magistrate Ironshirt would give if something like that happened... Still, she had to help out somehow, and while the swarm might be a difficult target, the stirges were another matter. Again her voice sung out in mystic words, and her hands flashed through a few quick gestures. Two of the Stirges (5 & 7) drop from the sky and fall into the mass of the swarm to vanish.

Jonas grits his teeth against the bites of the rats. But he heeds the advice of Andrew and aims a better blow at the rat in front of him. Even with the added insight, Jonas' weapon is turned by the rat's thick fur. (AC16)

As the swarm overpowers him, Moru finds his stomach churning. Seeing several of the stirges fall further back of the alley, and noting his more martial companion seems to have the child in hand, Moru decides to fall back, hoping to regain his composure.

Seeing the cloud of Stirges and other assorted Vermin assembled in a mass, Andrew will point his truncheon at the mass and direct a wave of sound energy towards them in a 10 foot cone centered on the largest mass. Perhaps due to the nausea and disorientation, Andrew is not very successful, but even then the swarm seems to ripple from the sound and a number of the insects are brought down (2 points of damage, swarms take an extra 50% from area spells and I decided to be generous and round up). The remaining two Stirges shudder, but do not drop.

The swarm continues to move into the street, bringing traffic to a halt. Then Mary, having taken no action until she finally realizes her danger with the shouting of constables, grabs her screaming daughter and steps out of the path of the deadly peril. The swarm rolls over Soulfetter's legs once more biting and scratching (Soulfetter takes 14 points of damage) and as he begins to move makes a backhanded swipe at the swarm as he passes, slapping a handful of the rodents into the alley wall (9 points to the swarm) before dropping the over-sized truncheon.

Seeing that Mickey is still (barely) standing, Darius cocks an impressed eyebrow, thinking "Mickey's pretty tough! But it's time to end this." Darius finishes Mickey with a swift thrust to the heart and readies himself to deal with the remaining rats. As Darius waits for the next rat to come within reach, he catches a glimpse of the woman and child still standing on the edge of the swarm. For crying out loud he thinks, and bellows (as loudly as he can) "RUN, CHILD RUN!"

Rahvin’s heart is pounding in his chest as panic threatens to engulf him. His nerves are rattled by the rats’ hideous chittering. Sickened by the disgusting vermin crawling all over him and lightheaded from the loss of blood drawn by the stirge, Stormcrow is unable to think clearly.

"Get it together, man," he thinks, frantically. "People are in danger. Your comrades, the citizens. Do something!" He swings his truncheon at the stirge on his arm, but narrowly misses the nasty beast. Rahvin feels a spreading weakness as the blood is sucked from his arm into the bloated belly of the vampiric pest (2 points Con. Damage).

Another Stirge swoops in on Raul and this time manages to latch onto his chest. “Our efforts are not phasing the swarm,” thinks Raul. “How can an untrained woman and a child survive their attack? With the muscle keeping the rats at bay, we need to herd the swarm away from civilians. The stirges are going down easily. I hope no one succumbs to one of them.” Then he shouts, "“Soulfetter! Clear the woman and child from the swarm’s advance!” Smashing the Stirge on his chest to pulp with hardly a pause, Raul moves toward the back of the swarm.

The remaining two rats charge over their fallen brethren, one's tongue flashes out to lick up some of his brother's blood from the cobblestones in passing. They each manage to sink their fangs into foes with Daruis and Alarion both taking hits (3 and 4 points of damage respectively, please make DC:12 Fort saves) Jonas finally seems to be getting the measure of his foe and easily evades claw and fang this time.

Alarion studies the battlefield with his experienced eye. Many of his squad are wounded. Innocents are in danger. He shouts "BY MY TROTH!!" as he wades into combat. His blade flashes and his new foe drops at his feet. The blade comes free and immediately inflicts a devastating wound on Jonas' murine foe, though the wound is just short of fatal.

As Soulfetter takes his first few steps, his skin ripples, his stride lengthens . . . his massive frame bulges and becomes truly gigantic. Now nine and a half feet tall and weighing nearly 800 pounds, he swoops in and catches child under one gargantuan arm and mother under the other. Never slowing, he moves swiftly down the road and places the innocents in a convenient second story balcony before spinning to head back into the fray. 

OOC: Actions for round 4? If you haven't posted a spot check please include that with your post. Initiaitve order remains as in previous rounds.


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Free of the swarm, Moru's senses come back to him, and he looks up to see the creatures churning away from him. He grins mischievously as he also notes that none of his allies are currently within the swarm.

"All right, squirmies," he says, pulling a bit of spider web from his component pouch. "Like they say in training, 'stop where you are.'" He stretches the webbing between his fingers as gibberish springs out of his mouth again, and as the web disintegrates into the air, the street erupts with a much thicker mass of webbing. It spreads at a violent speed, making an odd slurping sound as it attaches to the corners of the buildings at the end of the alley as well as to various lampposts and anything else stationary and upright it can reach.

As the swarm struggles against the sticky obstacle, Moru reaches in his backpack for his flint and steel.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Web Centered on the intersection of E & F 21 & 22 (I think? Shift as appopriate to keep Moru's allies out of the web, since I figure he has a much better math-brain for figuring the 20' spread than I do  ). 

DC16 Reflex save or entangled, and even on a save, they have to make a strength check DC 15 to move 5 feet (+5 per 5 over that).[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 9, 2007)

*Raul round 4*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Actions for round 4? If you haven't posted a spot check please include that with your post. Initiaitve order remains as in previous rounds.




Seeing the stirges drop from the air into the swarm reminds Raul that there are spell-casters behind him. Looking around, Raul thinks, “_I’m the only one left between the swarm and spell, its time to vacate this area before I become an unintended target._"

[sblock=first choice of actions]
Raul will look to Rahvin first to see if he needs assistance—if so, move to help—attacking his stirge if necessary.
[/sblock]

[sblock=second choice of actions]
If Rahvin has killed his stirge, then attack the swarm (at G18 or so) as it moves into the street, moving to G17 to open a path for spells against the swarm.
[/sblock]

[sblock=attack rolls, if needed]
1d20+5-> [18,5] = (23)
1d20+5-> [1,5] = (6)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1143318
Damage:  1d8-> [7] = (7)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1143323
[/sblock]

[sblock=Raul's next goal]
Raul is thinking that he would like to move into the street as the swarm clears the alleyway to protect any unlucky civilians… barring other opponents appearing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 9, 2007)

Alarion raises his bloody sword, the pain of the wounds on his limbs forgotten in the heat of battle.  

[sblock=Fort Save] 25 [/sblock]

_Those cursed vermin are pouring out into the street!  We must finish them fast.  _  He again takes in the battlefield and...  

[sblock=Option 1] If either Jonas's or Darius's foe is still standing when Alarion's turn comes up, he would again lay into them with his bloody blade.  He would favor helping Jonas first.  
Attack roll: power attack -3 17  (made a mistake in the note, says round 3 but it is a new roll.  Also, I keep forgetting the lore bonus.  Total to hit=*18*) Damage 18 actually, its *19* ....  forgot the extra +1 from a two-handed grip.
If there is another rat alive, then cleave: 22 Damage 13 
make that *14*...  see above

He would then take a 5 foot step down the alley.  

If he does not need to cleave, he would do a full move action down the alley to join his friends, something to the effect of:  Drawing his blade from the gory corpse, he strides down the alley cautiously, alert for further beasties.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Option 2] If both rats are dead when his turn comes along, but Rahvin is still fighting the stirge:  He again takes in the battlefield and rushes to Stormcrow's aid, bringing his blade down on the winged horror (pa -3, attack 17, damage 19, as above).  [/sblock]

[sblock=Option 3] If the rats and the stirge are all down:   He again takes in the battlefield and charges down the alley, smashing his blade into the horde of biting, scratching death that threatens to spill out into the main thoroughfares (charge attack, pa -3, attack 19, damage 19 with the above rolls) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2007)

*Third Flashback to Earlier Today*

After leaving your offices in the Magisterial Building of the 14th Ward, you think briefly about splitting up to make your rounds quicker, so that you can hurry on over to the 2nd Ward to help out over there. Watching the crowds in the Southern Merchant's Square, you continue your discussion of splitting up to cover more territory. This discussion quickly becoms moot as soon as Alarion catches a glimpse of someone matching the description of Thaddeus Thornapple given to you by Ignatious Ironshirt!   You all hurry to the place where you thought that you saw him.  Lounging in the doorway of a shop you see Roger the Codger.  Roger is a ubiquitous feature of the lives of the constables in the 14th.  It seems as if he's always wandering into some mess or other, and usually while he's stewed to the gills!  At present, however, he might possibly be able to offer you something constructive!  Roger says, "Yoush guysh a-lookin' for a greasy druid-lookin' dude?"   "We certainly are!" says Thea, "Which way did he go?"  Roger the Codger points, and you head that way.  You are moving down what seems to be a featureless street, when suddenly Moru Sen cries, "Look! There he is!," and you all immediately take off towards the grungy-looking skinny guy in the forest green robe en masse. Thaddeus Thornapple jumps two feet into the air, and just keeps going up. He walks into the air over the Southern Merchant's Square as if it were stairs, while the squad is left on the ground to struggle against the crowds of people in order to progress towards your quarry. All that you can do under these circumstances is to chase him, going at a pace that feels painfully slow, since missile weapons are totally out of the question in the crowded market and the crowded neighboring streets. Thaddeus Thornapple heads across the hub, and continues striding along in the air as he goes over the buildings at the edge of the Square. After passing over a couple of blocks of buildings he seems to be coming back down. The party finally makes it across the square and you charge as one, pell mell, though alleys and streets trying to catch up to Thaddeus Thornapple, but you quickly lose his trail in the maze-like streets. You spend what feels like hours (but in reality is probably only a few minutes?) checking the area where he seemed to be headed, but without any success, and it appears that he has eluded you. Finally, as a group you are very frustrated and thinking of giving up and going on to the 'Staff for a beer, and then on to the 2nd Ward as instructed, when Darius sees a furtive looking fellow with long greasy hair, a long greasy beard, and a green robe at the far end of an alley that opens off the street to your right, prying up a manhole cover. He obviously sees all of you, too.  As the party approaches, Thaddeus Thornapple grins at you and drops into a manhole he's just opened. As you rush toward him, a flock of 'birds' shoots up out of the hole followed closely by some really big rats. A swarm of smaller rats, dogs, cats and vermin pours out of a sewer grate in the curb closer to the entrance of the alley, and, more importantly, in the midst of the party.


----------



## xedr (Jul 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Darius switches back to a two-handed swing, with power attack -2/+4. He has +1 dark knowledge against the rats. His +1dodge bonus will go against the new rat opponent, giving him an AC18 (no buckler bonus due to two-hand swings). So... (calculating) 1d20+10+1-1-2=1d20+8. Dam 1d10+5str+1.5two+2feat+4pa=1d10+12. Sorry about the lack of consistency, I'm still figuring this all out.

Fort Save DC12: (1d20+6=7)
Swing at Ricky the Rat:(1d20+8=14, 1d10+12=22)
An extra d20 for spot/sav/whatever: (1d20=9)

Darius plans to keep fighting Ricky until the rat dies, then help out Jonas, then help out Rahvin, and then check the manhole.[/sblock] Christening his new foe "Ricky the Rat", Darius shrugs off a wave of sickness and swings a mighty blow at Ricky. [1]Unfortunately, Darius whiffs the swing as the rat crouches for a leap. [highlight]"Stand still, Ricky, and take it like a rat!"[/highlight] he exclaims. [2] Darius' sword catches the rat in mid-leap and cleaves it in twain. Kicking the bloody carcasses out of the way, Darius moves quickly to assist his fellow constables.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter, his trusty Trudgeon buried beneath a writhing mass of rodents, smacks the mosquito buzzing 'round his huge earless head from the air with a fist the size of a ham before sprinting back into the main action.

[sblock]Unarmed Attack & Damage (1d20+10=19, 1d4+7=9)

Spot Check (1d20-1=3)

Whatever it is, SoulFetter's blinded by rage right now![/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 10, 2007)

“Barcarus avail me!”  Rahvin cries, swooning from blood loss. His nausea is gone with the swarm, but the rats continue to make their infernal noise.

The awful stirge continues to drink his blood. Rahvin tries desperately to smash the creature with his truncheon once again.

[sblock=actions] Rahvin attacks the stirge once again: To hit and damage (1d20 +3=4, 1d4 +2 + 3d6=20) 

… I think Rahvin is cursed…  :\  Good thing the health plan includes a free resurrection spell. This stirge has a real chance of killing him    [/sblock]

His trembling hands betray him. The truncheon misses once more.

“Help me,”  he cries out weakly. His strength is fading fast…

[sblock=Rahvin's status] Shaken for 2 more rounds (-2 to rolls)
-3 Constitution (presently at 9)
HP: 13 / 33 [/sblock]

[sblock=spot check] Rahvin's spot check (at -2 due to shaken condition0 (1d20 + 5=21) [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc] Actually, Ralishaz is from the Greyhawk pantheon, to which I am also partial. But I find the pantheon from the Book of the Righteous to be the best thought out pantheon published for DnD… I like Rahvin to be eclectic, and call upon all sorts of gods   


P.S. Guys…. HEEELLLPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!     [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc] Actually, Ralishaz is from the Greyhawk pantheon, to which I am also partial. But I find the pantheon from the Book of the Righteous to be the best thought out pantheon published for DnD… I like Rahvin to be eclectic, and call upon all sorts of gods
> 
> 
> P.S. Guys…. HEEELLLPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!     [/sblock]




[sblock=Maeglin]Damn, I must be getting old and experiencing significant memory loss, I can't remember Ralishaz from Greyhawk. Anyway, don't worry too much about the Stirge. They only drink enough blood for 4 con. points and then go off somewhere to digest.[/Sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> [1]Unfortunately, Darius whiffs the swing as the rat crouches for a leap. [highlight]"Stand still, Ricky, and take it like a rat!"[/highlight] he exclaims.




OOC: Unfortunately its option [1] the Rats are AC16, which I think I posted earlier. The swarm is AC14, and the stirges are AC12 when latched onto someone. I should have made these clear earlier to help you get your posts straight.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 10, 2007)

[sblock=OOC Scotley] Ralishaz is the god of Chance, Ill Luck, Misfortune, and Insanity. It seemed appropiate    If you're nostalgic, go to Wikipedia and search it out. They have entries on a whole lot of DnD deities, including the entire Greyhawk gods, FR, Eberron, etc.

P.S. Don't pay too much attention to me, I'm just b****ing and moaning   It doesn't matter if Rahvin falls to the stirge or not, I'm enjoying the roleplaying opportunity. If he's shaken, nauseated and drained of blood, it seemed like a good idea to have him panic .   [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Seeing the battle well in hand, Andrew will pause to catch his breath and then begins to scan the area for clues and or other types of evidence as well as checking the are to get a visual on potiential wintess.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

[sblock=Raul]Please roll a DC16 reflex save. Follow up with either a DC20 Str. Check or a DC25 escape artist check.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 10, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Raul]Please roll a DC16 reflex save. Follow up with either a DC20 Str. Check or a DC25 escape artist check.[/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley & Leif]
Reflex Save DC16 => 1d20+7-> [11,7] = (18) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1143896

Is this a save for which Raul's _Extraordinary Ability _ of Evasion  will allow him to avoid all effects since he made the Reflex save?

The DC20 strength save is not impossible for Raul, while a DC 25 escape artist check is under normal circumstances, so...

Strength save DC 20 => 1d20-> [13] = (13) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1143906

[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 10, 2007)

Spot Check
[sblock]
Jonas Spot Check (1d20+9=14) 
[/sblock]

Jonas dodges the rat's attack and takes careful aim, delivering a glancing blow finally to the rat in front of him.

[sblock=attack]
Jonas Attack R4 (1d20+7=18, 1d4+2=3) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

*The battle of the nameless alley continues.*

Thea moves nimbly along the roof to the corner of the alley. She reaches up to her haversack and her hand finds the flask she is seeking right on top. The flask is heavy brown glass marked 'Blackmann Alchemical Works' with a stylized flame printed below.

Jonas dodges the rat's attack and takes careful aim, delivering a glancing blow finally to the rat in front of him. The wounded rat lolls its tongue out of its mouth and slowly keels over dead.

Free of the swarm, Moru's senses come back to him, and he looks up to see the creatures churning away from him. He grins mischievously as he also notes that none of his allies are currently within the swarm.

"All right, squirmies," he says, pulling a bit of spider web from his component pouch. "Like they say in training, 'stop where you are.'" He stretches the webbing between his fingers as gibberish springs out of his mouth again, and as the web disintegrates into the air, the street erupts with a much thicker mass of webbing. It spreads at a violent speed, making an odd slurping sound as it attaches to the corners of the buildings at the end of the alley as well as to various lampposts and anything else stationary and upright it can reach.

As the swarm struggles against the sticky obstacle, Moru reaches in his backpack for his flint and steel. While the web manages to contain the swarm it still manages to move a few feet to the right down the street.
Seeing the battle well in hand, Andrew will pause to catch his breath and then begins to scan the area for clues and or other types of evidence as well as checking the are to get a visual on potential witnesses.

Christening his new foe "Ricky the Rat", Darius shrugs off a wave of sickness and swings a mighty blow at Ricky. Unfortunately, Darius whiffs the swing as the rat crouches for a leap. "Stand still, Ricky, and take it like a rat!" he exclaims.

“Barcarus avail me!” Rahvin cries, swooning from blood loss. His nausea is gone with the swarm, but the rats continue to make their infernal noise. The awful stirge continues to drink his blood. Rahvin tries desperately to smash the creature with his truncheon once again. His trembling hands betray him. The truncheon misses once more. "Help me,” he cries out weakly. His strength is fading fast…

The last big rat attacks and Darius gets hit by claw and fang (5 points of damage and another DC12 Fort Save).

The Stirge on Rahvin slurps out a little more blood (1 point con. drain) and then releases the battered rogue to lumber upward, sated. It moves off to find a warm roof to digest its meal.

Raul just manages to sidestep the Webs that suddenly erupt into being around the swarm before him. He lashes out against the swarm and is rewarded as his fist strikes home (9 points of damage). His second swing is hampered by the webs and doesn't not find a target.

Alarion raises his bloody sword, the pain of the wounds on his limbs forgotten in the heat of battle. Those cursed vermin are pouring out into the street! We must finish them fast. He again takes in the battlefield and his sword flashes out biting deep into the remaining rat's body. He spins and takes a step down the alley to join the fray against the swarm.

SoulFetter, his trusty Truncheon buried beneath a writhing mass of rodents, smacks the mosquito buzzing 'round his huge ear-less head from the air with a fist the size of a ham before sprinting back into the main action.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

Initiative order:
Thea 22
Jonas 20
Moru 18
Andrew 16
Swarm 15
Darius and Rahvin 14
Rats 13
Stirges 11
Raul 10
Alarion 7
Soulfetter 5

Actions for round 5 please?


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 10, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*


Seeing that the spellcasters have the swarm of strays and vermin well in hand, Alarion jogs to Rahvin's side, scarlet drops falling from his blade.  The former spy looks weak and dizzy.  "Are you well, friend?  He again lifts his sword, alert for any foes."   

[sblock=details] Alarion takes a move action to square F16, where he can cover the weakened Rahvin. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

[sblock=Andrew]From your vantage point deep in the alley there are no obvious bystanders other than the woman and child. The alley is flanked by a feed store and a dry goods store. As alleys go this one is relatively clean and there are no obvious clues other than the bodies of the fallen. The manhole looks like standard city issue and there is almost certainly a tunnel connecting the sewer grate with the manhole.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2007)

*Andrew DResden*

Having looked the area over and seeing the plight of RAvin, Andrew will walk over to him and says quietly "Here let me relive some of this pain" and casts a cure light wound on Ravin.

OCC: will the kindly dm's please roll the cure...i need to get away and sell some duck stuff.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Having looked the area over and seeing the plight of RAvin, Andrew will walk over to him and says quietly "Here let me relive some of this pain" and casts a cure light wound on Ravin.
> 
> OCC: will the kindly dm's please roll the cure...i need to get away and sell some duck stuff.





Cure light wounds on Rahvin (1d8+1=2) 

OOC: Perhaps I should have let Rahvin roll?


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2007)

*die roll for Rahvin*

OHH!  Here, let me do it!  Sheesh, I have to do everything around here! hehehehe

Sorry Rahvin, just got a 5, so +1=6. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1145302


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thea had to avoid a momentary flash of a smile- now the swarm was out in the open, and clear of innocents.  Almost casually, she lofted the alchemical falsk towards the center of the web-shrouded mass of vermin.  "Look out below!," she shouted as she let loose, giving her fellow constables a perhaps-belated warning. 

OOC:[sblock] as seems to have been anticipated, Thea will throw 1 flask of alchemist's fire into the center of the webbed swarm.  Sorry for the short and late posts- things have been a bit more chaotic than anticipated.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Fort Save (1d20+6=20) (Successful). 
Arrow shot at stirge (1d20+8=21, 1d6+3=6)(probably should take a -4 to hit due to nearby friends?)[/sblock] [highlight] "Thanks for the assist Alarion!"[/highlight] says Darius, turning to see how his fellow constables are faring. Spying the bloated departing stirge, Darius drops his sword and quickly lifts the bow from his back with his left hand while drawing and nocking an arrow with his right. Sighting carefully to avoid Alarion, Moru, and Rahvin, Darius lets the stirge come into his sights before letting the arrow fly, concentrating as if he were back on the practice range. Though he does not wish to harm his fellow constables, the thought of this vile beast reproducing pushes him to make an attempt to down the creature. [highlight]"Alarion, duck!"[/highlight] he calls softly.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 11, 2007)

Rahvin’s head clears quickly. The rats’ infernal noise has thankfully stopped. The wave of momentary nausea induced by the vermin passes swiftly, and the weakness resulting from blood loss is greatly alleviated by Andrew’s healing magicks.

Getting his second wind, Rahvin looks around him, reassessing the situation. “My thanks, Andrew, Alarion, for your timely aid. Morwyn bless you, Andrew.”

“What of the passersby? Are they safe?”  he asks, his concern no longer for himself, but for those he is sworn to protect. 

Reassured that innocents are out of harm’s way, Rahvin’s mind returns to their original objective.

“It seems Thea is dealing with the vermin, and Darius is taking care of the stirge,” he says, thinking out loud.

“And where is Thornapple?”  he whispers, almost to himself.

Stormcrow moves cautiously towards the manhole at the northern end of the alley, truncheon in hand, listening and alert for any sign of their quarry…

[sblock=Actions] Seeing as how the others are dealing with the swarm, Rahvin will cautiously approach the manhole cover, (move action to move 6 squares to square G9 on the map, making a listen check (another move action). He has truncheon in hand, ready for any surprises.

Listen check close to the manhole cover (1d20 + 5=13) 

Rahvin’s condition summary:
Shaken for 1 more rounds (-2 to rolls)
-4 Constitution (presently at 8)
HP: 19 / 33 
 [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc] Thanks for the assist, everyone. And thanks for the reroll!   [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> OHH!  Here, let me do it!  Sheesh, I have to do everything around here! hehehehe
> 
> Sorry Rahvin, just got a 5, so +1=6. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1145302




OOC: Hehehee, I think I'll let Leif roll all the damage next round. He seems to be better favored by invisible castle than I.


----------



## Lou (Jul 11, 2007)

*Raul round 5*

Raul reaches into his robes as he circles the webbed swarm, moving into the street to keep civilians from getting too close to the chattering vermin.  With a deliberate low aim, Raul snaps a throwing star into the swarm, impaling several creatures entangled in the web.

[sblock]
Reaching for shuriken to throw into the swarm as a free action, Raul moves in a counter-clockwise fashion to D20 to E21 (he has move 40'), throwing two _a_ shuriken into the swarm as a flurry of blows  from less than 10'.
1d20+5-> [17,5] = (22) _+1 = 23 (single attack instead of two)_
1d20+5-> [9,5] = (14)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1145738
Swarm is AC14, so both hits _ a hit_
Damage:  1d2-> [2] = (2)
1d2-> [2] = (2)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1145745


Scratch two  _one_ shuriken....
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Thea had to avoid a momentary flash of a smile- now the swarm was out in the open, and clear of innocents.  Almost casually, she lofted the alchemical falsk towards the center of the web-shrouded mass of vermin.  "Look out below!," she shouted as she let loose, giving her fellow constables a perhaps-belated warning.




As Thea's flask arcs in the air and crashes with a flash of flame, Moru's smile broadens. "Gotta love flammable traps," he says. "Much more efficient than my flint and steel method, Thea. Good show."

As the webbing ignites and the swarm squeals, Moru returns his flint and steel to his bag, moving forward, holding the word of dismissal until the flames have burned through all the webbing in contact with the swarm.

[sblock=OOC]Web is flammable, so wherever the splash hits, the webs catch fire and do 2d4 fire damage to the swarm on top of the regular alchemist's fire damage.  

Moru will move forward to E16, and dismiss the spell when the burning webbing has done all the damage it can, which should effectively snuff the flames, since they'll no longer have feul.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter remains at the edge of the webbing and flames, catching any of the swarm that make their escape and warding citizens away if they come too close.  He'll also try to keep an eye down the alley so he knows where the rest of the squad are.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2007)

With the rats dead and the swarm moving on, and being dealt with, Jonas hurries over tot he manhole to try to catch a glimse of Thornapple.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2007)

*Round 5*

Thea had to avoid a momentary flash of a smile- now the swarm was out in the open, and clear of innocents. Almost casually, she lofted the alchemical flask towards the center of the web-shrouded mass of vermin. "Look out below!," she shouted as she let loose, giving her fellow constables a perhaps-belated warning. The webbed swarm proves an easy target for the tumbling flask. It lands in the center of the swarm with a whoosh of flame that splashes out to cover the whole swarm. (14 points of damage).

With the rats dead and the swarm moving on, and being dealt with, Jonas hurries over to the manhole to try to catch a glimpse of Thornapple.

As Thea's flask arcs in the air and crashes with a flash of flame, Moru's smile broadens. "Gotta love flammable traps," he says. "Much more efficient than my flint and steel method, Thea. Good show." As the webbing ignites and the swarm squeals, Moru returns his flint and steel to his bag, moving forward, holding the word of dismissal until the flames have burned through all the webbing in contact with the swarm. The webs burn quickly and the parts touching the swarm are ignited from the splashes of fire (10 more points of damage).

Having looked the area over and seen the plight of Rahvin, Andrew walks over to him and quietly says, "Here let me relive some of this pain," and casts a cure light wound on Rahvin (6 points of damage healed).

The swarm still burns from the alchemist's fire. The creatures within begin a panicked frenzy and manage to move only slightly as death throes consume them.

"Thanks for the assist Alarion!" says Darius, turning to see how his fellow constables are faring. Spying the bloated departing stirge, Darius drops his sword and quickly lifts the bow from his back with his left hand while drawing and nocking an arrow with his right. Sighting carefully to avoid Alarion, Moru, and Rahvin, Darius lets the stirge come into his sights before letting the arrow fly, concentrating as if he were back on the practice range. Though he does not wish to harm his fellow constables, the thought of this vile beast reproducing pushes him to make an attempt to down the creature. "Alarion, duck!" he calls softly. The arrow finds its mark and the Stirge is pierced. A gout of Rahvin's blood poors out of the the falling Stirge as its body falls to the roof of the building below. (sblock for Darius, 'The Stirge was 20' up by the time you fired so no need for a penalty as the creature was no longer in melee when shot.)

Rahvin’s head clears quickly. The rats’ infernal noise has thankfully stopped. The wave of momentary nausea induced by the vermin passes swiftly, and the weakness resulting from blood loss is greatly alleviated by Andrew’s healing magicks. Getting his second wind, Rahvin looks around him, reassessing the situation. “My thanks, Andrew, Alarion, for your timely aid. Morwyn bless you, Andrew. What of the passersby? Are they safe?” he asks, his concern no longer for himself, but for those he is sworn to protect. Reassured that innocents are out of harm’s way, Rahvin’s mind returns to their original objective. “It seems Thea is dealing with the vermin, and Darius is taking care of the stirge,” he says, thinking out loud, “And where is Thornapple?” he whispers, almost to himself. Stormcrow moves cautiously towards the manhole at the northern end of the alley, truncheon in hand, listening and alert for any sign of their quarry…

Raul reaches into his robes as he circles the webbed swarm, moving into the street to keep civilians from getting too close to the chattering vermin. With a deliberate low aim, Raul snaps a throwing star into the swarm, impaling several creatures entangled in the web (2 points of damage).

Seeing that the spellcasters have the swarm of strays and vermin well in hand, Alarion jogs to Rahvin's side, scarlet drops falling from his blade. The former spy looks weak and dizzy. "Are you well, friend?" He again lifts his sword, alert for any foes.

SoulFetter remains at the edge of the webbing and flames, catching any of the swarm that make their escape and warding citizens away if they come too close. He'll also try to keep an eye down the alley so he knows where the rest of the squad are.

Once the webs that actually hold the swarm have burned away, Moru Sen releases his spell, and the remaining traces of the webs vanish.

[sblock=Jonas and Rahvin] The cover is heavy iron and closed. No sound can be heard above the din of combat behind you.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2007)

*Round 6*

As the alchemist's fire continues to burn the swarm finally breaks up. The animals and vermin scattering in every direction. Soulfetter and Raul are ready and manage to kill a few, but with dozens of dogs, cats, and rats as well as scores of vermin running all around most of the remaining creatures escape. 

OOC: This happens at the very top of the round so please post your actions for round 6 except for Soulfetter and Raul who had already planned actions.


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As the alchemist's fire continues to burn the swarm finally breaks up. The animals and vermin scattering in every direction. Soulfetter and Raul are ready and manage to kill a few, but with dozens of dogs, cats, and rats as well as scores of vermin running all around most of the remaining creatures escape.
> 
> OOC: This happens at the very top of the round so please post your actions for round 6 except for Soulfetter and Raul who had already planned actions.




Moru wrinkles his nose at the smell of burnt vermin. Realizing the ambush seems dispersed, he moves across the street to check on the mother and child. Thankfully, the unattractive slickness from his first spell is dissapating as he moves, so that by the time he reaches them, he's a little more presentable as he says, "Sorry about the ruckus ladies, but I think things are calmed back down now. You two all right?"


----------



## xedr (Jul 12, 2007)

[highlight]Darius says "You fellows beware traps! Teddy the Terrorist is evidently a nasty character. Does anybody know what degree of talent is required to fly like that? Seriously, I want to know."[/highlight] Darius picks up his sword, wipes the blood off the blade and re-sheathes it. Readying his bow with another arrow, Darius steps over to the sewer grate, peers between the bars, and checks to see if the grate can be moved aside. 

[sblock=OOC]As he moves over to the grate, Darius watches for movement in the shadows underneath. He's pissed, so if he sees anything bigger than a child moving in the darkness below the grate, he takes a shot at it: possible arrow shot (1d20+8=10, 1d6+3=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2007)

Please describe how Darius checks out the sewer grate?  What, specifically, does he do to it?


----------



## xedr (Jul 12, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Please describe how Darius checks out the sewer grate?  What, specifically, does he do to it?



In this round, it is just a visual inspection to see if the grate is set in stone or whether (like the manhole cover) it is just sitting in a recess and can be lifted. [sblock=OOC]Here's an unsolicited spot check: spot check (1d20+2=6) [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 12, 2007)

*Alarion*

"Gentlemen, let me know should you need any help."   Alarion addresses Rahvin, Darius, and Jonas as he wipes and sheathes his sword.  He then walks to the alley entrance, drawing his truncheon as he does so.  "Once we know the ladies are safe, join me here, master Soulfetter.  No one comes into this alley until we know Thornapple is gone for good."

The tall figure of the knight makes it obvious that curious gawkers are not welcome.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> In this round, it is just a visual inspection to see if the grate is set in stone or whether (like the manhole cover) it is just sitting in a recess and can be lifted. [sblock=OOC]Here's an unsolicited spot check: spot check (1d20+2=6) [/sblock]





Wellllll, it LOOKS solid.  There appears to be plenty of room for a good-sized Mickey and/or Minnie to sqeeze through.  And rats can fit through very narrow openings, anyway.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 13, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]Darius says:  Does anybody know what degree of talent is required to fly like that? Seriously, I want to know."[/highlight]





Rahvin considers the question. They had seen the terrorist cast the spell that let him walk on air. Although the former spy had no formal magickal training, he knew some of the basic principles of theurgy and thaumaturgy. In this case, however, he had no knowledge of that particular spell, or of the means by which he suspected the swarm had been conjured.

“I know little of druidic magic, Darius. But I suspect it is not one of the Least Mysteries. Probably Lesser or perhaps even, Greater... Andrew?”

"Oh,"  he says. "And thanks for killing that accursed thing, Darius."

[sblock=ooc] Thanks to the Jack of All trades feat, Rahvin can attempt a spellcraft check to evaluate the Air walk spell cast by Thaddeus 

Spellcraft check to identify Thaddeus' Airwalk spell (DC 19) (1d20 +2=15) 

Unfortunately, it is not successful. Please note that this use of the skill is NOT an action. Still have not decided what Rahvin is gonna do this round, given my late initiative count. Gonna wait and see what those who act before are gonna do, then will post something appropiate 

However, since Darius and Rahvin go on the same count, it seems appropiate that he should try  to answer the question...  Sorry to step on the spellcasters' territory 

BTW used least, lesser and greater mysteries to denote 1-3, 4-6 and 7-9 spell levels. Hope this is okay...  
 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2007)

*it's better than ok, Rahvin*

"Least, Lesser, and Greater Mysteries" seem like they just became part of the vernacular on Tara!  Thanks, Rahvin/Maeglin!

But Least Mysteries are cantrips.
Lesser are levels 1-3,
Greater are levels 4-6, and
Supreme are levels 7-9. 

How will that be?


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 13, 2007)

[sblock=Cool!] Oh, nice! Glad you like it   and pleased to have added a little grain of sand to an awesome setting....  

I came up with that a looong time ago... I used to say the Least, Lesser, Greater Keys of Sorcery (for the mage spells). 'Mysteries' seemed appropiate for clerical magic.

Hope the spellcasters like it too. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2007)

And now back to your regularly scheduled round of actions! Who's going to crawl through the grate??


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

" I would place it in the lower level of lesser magics Ravin" Andrew responds. "Now we know for fact that we are dealing with a spell caster or someone who has access to mid range spells which could very well include some nasty suprises such as imbolizing spells, and some harm type spells. I would avoid letting him get close enough to touch anyone" Pulling his tablet from his pocket, Andrew will make a quick sketch of the area and the postion of the bodies etc as well as notes on the type of animals/creatures invovled.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

As soon as the area is clear of webs and the critters are toasty, SoulFetter will begin combing through the pile for his truncheon.  Retrieving the trusty weapon (hopefully not so charred as to be useless), he moves to the grate and squats to peer through doubtfully.

"I can likely pull the grate out if this is our chosen course, but it will be a tight fit for me in there . . . if I can fit at all."

He has now resumed his usual size (only 8 1/2 feet tall) and seems more winded than he should be after such a short fight.  As he looks through the grate, he presses against his wounds to staunch the bleeding.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2007)

*Look who's here!*

ooc:  Now that the melee is over, and the danger is past, a familiar face peeks around the corner of the alley.  Seeing that it's safe, Bocephus your nappy goblin gopher strides valiantly up.

"Yikes!  Looks like you boys did a real number on some critters!  Here, sir, let me help you with that!"

ooc: whereupon, he strides up to SoulFetter and offers to help tie the bandage on, licking his hands clean as he approaches.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

"Your desire to help is appreciated Bocehphus but I think our big friend requires more than a simple bandage, cant have him layed up with a high fever and an infection as it more than possible considering the sewers"  Andrew says as he softly walks over to Soulfetter and places his hands over the wounds"

Cure light wounds  
1d8-> [7] = (7)


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 14, 2007)

“Careful with that manhole cover,”  Rahvin says, studying the metallic lid closely. “Thaddeus may have conjured some sort of eldritch trap on it, to keep us from pursuing.”

With a practiced eye, the former spy looks around for signs of any inscribed runes, or out of place materials lying around the alley, which may represent residua of arcane spell components. Though not formally schooled in the arcane arts, he has learned much in his line of work.

“Someone tell Moru to inspect the area, please,” he says absently, totally focused on his own examination. “Ask him if he can sense the presence of active arcana, or if he can divine the location of our quarry.”

[sblock=actions] Presuming we are out of combat at present, Rahvin takes 20 to search for traps at the manhole cover area, for a total of 29, good enough to detect all magical traps up to spell level 4 (25+4). If we are still acting in combat rounds, let me know, so I can roll on search skill (1d20+9) for this purpose. [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 15, 2007)

Alarion laugs as he turns to Bocephus.  "So, my small friend.  Did you witness this little party?  See anything interesting?


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Alarion laugs as he turns to Bocephus.  "So, my small friend.  Did you witness this little party?  See anything interesting?



"No, sir, I didn't.  It was interesting watching you gentlemen work, but I arrived shortly after you got here.  Say, Sir, you couldn't spot me a small advance could you?  I might just have a hot date tonight,"  Bocephus nudges Alarion with a filthy elbow and gives him a conspiratorial wink, "if you know what I mean!!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"My thanks to you, Bocephus!  (_added in a whisper_ And to you, Andrew!)"


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 15, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> "No, sir, I didn't.  It was interesting watching you gentlemen work, but I arrived shortly after you got here.  Say, Sir, you couldn't spot me a small advance could you?  I might just have a hot date tonight,"  Bocephus nudges Alarion with a filthy elbow and gives him a conspiratorial wink, "if you know what I mean!!"




"Please!"   Alarion laughs, and digs a silver coin out of his pouch.  "By Morwyn's mercy, If you refrain from giving me any details about your nocturnal activities, you can have this silver."   He then turns serious.  "But do see what you can find out about this Thaddeus Thornapple."


----------



## Lou (Jul 15, 2007)

*Raul checks on Mary and daughter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As Soulfetter takes his first few steps, his skin ripples, his stride lengthens . . . his massive frame bulges and becomes truly gigantic. Now nine and a half feet tall and weighing nearly 800 pounds, he swoops in and catches child under one gargantuan arm and mother under the other. Never slowing, he moves swiftly down the road and places the innocents in a convenient second story balcony before spinning to head back into the fray.



With the combat seemingly over for now, Raul will turn to the balcony where Mary and her daughter were placed by Soulfetter.
[sblock=query] Are Mary and her daughter still on the balcony?  In the area?  Spot check roll, if necessary,  1d20+8 -> [16,8] = (24)
If still here, Raul will move to them to check their wounds and health, and calm them if needed.
[/sblock]
[sblock=motive]Raul wants to know if Mary, or especially the daughter, saw anything in the alley that we may have missed.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2007)

"Thank you, sir, but, like I told your wizard friend there when he checked on us, we're just fine,"  says Mary, smiling at Moru Sen.  "We were just passing by when this happened, and saw no more than you did."


----------



## xedr (Jul 15, 2007)

Having spotted nothing behind the grate and seeing that it is set in stone, Darius stows his bow and arrow and moves to the manhole cover, glancing under the stairs as he goes. [highlight]"Unless you guys see something suspicious, I'll get this open and see if Teddy is long gone. Y'all might want to stand back just in case."[/highlight]

[sblock=OOC]I don't want to get too far ahead if we're waiting for somebody to post, but this is what I think my next step will be. Most manhole covers have a hole or space for a hook. Darius will try to get a good grip and heave. Random die roll:1d20=2[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2007)

*oops!*

Darius doesn't get a very secure grip on the manhole cover, and it slips from his grasp before he lifts it more than a few inches.  The always eager to help Bocephus immediately springs to his side and gives him an assist.  The two of them get the manhole cover flipped out of the way.

"There ya go, Boss!  Now hurry down there and get that perp!" says Bocephus.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2007)

[sblock=Rahvin]As is now obvious, Rahvin found no trap on the manhole cover.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2007)

A man joins Raul and Moru Sen as Mary and her daughter make their way down from the balcony. He quickly asertains that they are unharmed. He hugs them both and extends a hand to the two constables. "I'm John, this is my wife Mary. We have the dry goods store over there." Mary chimes in, "We had just brough John his lunch and were heading home when..."  She makes a vague gesture not quite sure how to describe what's just happened.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2007)

Alarion is beset by a group of teenage boys eager to see what's happening down the alley. They poke at the ashes of the fire in the street one of them tries to get to the nearby body of a Stirge, "Check that out!" he shouts to the others. From her perch at the coner of the roof, Thea can see that others are starting to take an interest in what's happening though so far are less eager than the boys to get close.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking down the manhole cover a set of metal rungs leads down the narrow shaft to a larger tunnel below. A flow of liquid can be glimpsed and the smell of sewage wafts up out of the hole. Some mud can be seen on the rungs.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2007)

Soulfetter finds his truncheon without difficulty, it is only a little battered from a drop the cobbles, but it was outside the radius of the fire. He is just behind the teenage boys wanting to get into the alley.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 15, 2007)

*Alarion*

_Let us try to be nice about this...  _
"Now, lads, you know better than that."   He adresses the boys in a friendly yet commanding voice.  "Step away, this area is still dangerous."

[sblock=OOC]  Diplomacy Check 17 
If unsuccessful, Intimidate is next   
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Fastidious as ever about keeping her uniform clean, Thea waited until the remnants of the swarm had dispersed before scampering down the wall to rejoin her fellow officers.  She cast one quick glance into the now open manhole, then a longer, considered look at the crowd that was beginning to gather.  "So, gentlemen...  Do we secure the scene here, or do we pursue that shaggy fellow down into the depths?  If we wish to follow, perhaps we might see if some of the upstanding Bravos might be prevailed upon to keep this area contained- who knows what mischief these fine citizens might get into with this pile of carrion."  From the tone of her voice, it is obvious that she is less than thrilled about heading down into who-knows-what, but those who have worked with her know that her fastidious nature is no impediment to the pursuit of her duties.

OOC: [sblock]I'm back, and getting caught up now.  If we look to pursue, Thea will Search the area, then burn a Detect Magic out of her Sorceror allotment.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2007)

[sblock=Thea and Andrew]After examining the scene it seems likely that whatever Thornapple was up to here, it was below street level. The alley seems quite ordinary though it might contain a few more rodent droppings than is usual.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"Indeed, boys, some of these may still be alive.  Besides which, contact with the proboscis of a Stirge is dangerous even after they're dead - they can still latch on and begin draining you."

[sblock]SoulFetter will use Naberius' Silver Tongue ability to take 10 on a Diplomacy check, giving him a total of 15 to add to Alarion's persuasive words.[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 16, 2007)

“Well, Jonas,”  Rahvin said, trying to keep a positive attitude, but not being very successful. “I guess it’s up to you and Moru. Do you think you can track a shapeshifting druid through the sewers of  Lauralie?”

[sblock=ooc] In any case, it’s probably worth a shot to look around in the sewer below. Thaddeus may have left a clue behind…

BTW I'm not trying to diss Thea and Andrew, but Moru IS the diviner   Rahvin figures he's the best equipped to track this druid using magic...

If no one is up to it, I guess Rahvin will climb down the rungs and see what there is to be seen… if anything    [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 16, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Quietly speaking Andrew says "I doubt if we will be able to track him thru the sewers as he has such an extensive head start. However there may well be clues in the immdate sewer area so we will at least have to search the immediate area down there"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2007)

The boys take an involuntary step back from the alley at Soulfetter's words. "We'd still like to help is there anything we can do?" "Yeah, what happened?," asks another.


----------



## xedr (Jul 16, 2007)

Wrinkling his nose at the stench, Darius mumbles (just loud enough for Bocephus, Rahvin, Jonas, Thea and Andrew to hear) [highlight]"In the name of the king, Halt! Or I'll shoot!"[/highlight] and scrambles down the rungs to the ledge alongside the malodorous flow. Stepping out of the light cast down from the hole above, Darius draws his sword and pauses for his eyes to adjust to the dimness below.
[sblock=OOC]Here's a roll for climbing down the rungs (1d20+6=12). At the bottom, Darius plans to take a quick glance around. Here's a roll for spot check (1d20+4=12). If he doesn't see a threat, he will assist others coming down the ladder.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2007)

*Into the sewers*

There is no response to Daruis' order to halt other than a chuckle from Bocephus. Darius finds the odor unpleasant, but the rungs are in good shape and other than a little dried mud on them present no hazzard. The ledge is just off a 4 way intersection of the sewer. The four passages are 5' wide and about 8' tall made of brick. There is a very slow flow of sewage past the ledge. The bottoms of the sewer passages are sloped in a 'V' toward the center, so higher on the sides. Just along the walls on either side is relatively dry, while in the center the slow moving muck is about a foot deep. The walls are coated with slimey moss or algea of some sort in patches. The tunnels are in deep shadow. The light from the manhole only illuminates 5' of passage in any direction. There is a glow down the way that Darius assumes is the sewer grate in the alley. Other patches of light can be seen distantly down other passages. It will be difficult but not impossible to traverse the sewer without a light source. 

OOC: [sblock=Darius]The rungs are suffiencent that any able bodied person can make the climb without a check. A spot check reveals only what is listed above. A listen check might or might not reveal more.[/sblock]

Anyone else coming down?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2007)

*A humble request...*

As Darius reaches the bottom Bocephus addresses the Constables standing around the manhole cover. "Hey constable, that's some mighty fine rats you got there. What are you gonna do with them? Cause I know this hot goblin mama over past Minders Way. She got this pit out back of her shack. She's a good hand with a knife. She'd skin these boys and put 'em in the ground with some hickory coals and some herbs or spices or something she makes then let em just roast down there all night. By morning we'd dig us up a fine feast." He slicks his hair back and hitches up his trousers before adding with a sly look, "Of course I'd have to stay around there all night and keep her company to make sure nobody steals our meat. She's ain't too pretty, but she's got this thing she does, sorta flexes like. Well its kinda hard to describe, all I can say is I wouldn't trade that ride for a spin in the Archduke's golden sleigh over three feet of new-fallen snow. Anyway, if your about done here, I'd like to take a couple those rats. Hey, Constable Alarion has done halfway field-dressed that one already."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2007)

At this point the door at the end of the alley begins to clatter as a bar is removed from the other side. With a grunt of exertion the heavy apparently ill-fitting door is heaved open. A thick broad shouldered fellow with a bushy blond beard and bald head blinks in the sunlight and gawks at the dead rats, stirges and living constables in the alley. "Medas Tears!" he exclaims. "What's all this?"


----------



## Lou (Jul 16, 2007)

*Raul's conversation with John #1*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> A man joins Raul and Moru Sen as Mary and her daughter make their way down from the balcony. He quickly ascertains that they are unharmed. He hugs them both and extends a hand to the two constables. "I'm John, this is my wife Mary. We have the dry goods store over there." Mary chimes in, "We had just brought John his lunch and were heading home when..."  She makes a vague gesture not quite sure how to describe what's just happened.




[sblock=local knowledge check]Seeing John and his family together, what does Raul know about them?  Local knowledge check 
1d20+4-> [20,4] = (24) [/sblock]

With the Black Truncheon of Barcarus hanging by the strap from his wrist, Raul shakes John's hand and says, "My name is Raul and this is Moru.  We're part of Magistrate Ignatious Ironshirt's Alpha Division of the Constables of the Fourteenth Ward.  We are pleased that your wife and daughter were not seriously hurt during our investigation.  If you see or hear anything useful in keeping the streets of Lauralie Summerhome safe, we would like to know about it.”

[sblock=additional check] Not sure if this should be gather information, profession (constable) or what....  So here's a naked roll  1d20-> [7] = (7)  
Perhaps saving his wife and child from danger will give Raul a bonus on John's helpfulness.

If  Raul's not successful on getting information, then he will likely move on to give Moru a clean shot at getting some information. [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 16, 2007)

Once his eyes have adjusted and Darius sees the mostly empty sewer, Darius listens at the fork for any sound of a fleeing terrorist. [sblock=OOC]Listen check (1d20+2=8). (If possible, Darius will "take 10" (=12) rather than rolling.) Even in the unlikely even Darius hears something, he is not about to go running off after it in the dark. If somebody else comes down and provides a light source, Darius would be willing to pursue. Otherwise, Darius will simply look for clues, perhaps gather a mud sample off the rungs for Andrew to look at, and return to the surface to report Teddy's escape. Darius will "take 20"(+3) in a search check for clues.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				Maeglin said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]BTW I'm not trying to diss Thea and Andrew, but Moru IS the diviner   Rahvin figures he's the best equipped to track this druid using magic...[/sblock]




(OOC: Actually, he's a conjurer.  )


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru nods his head as his coworker introduces them. "Just doing our jobs, sir. Just happened they were a little more ... eventful today. I promise chaos doesn't always pop up when I'm around," he says with a teasing smile he hopes puts the family in a lighter frame of mind.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 16, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*




			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The boys take an involuntary step back from the alley at Soulfetter's words. "We'd still like to help is there anything we can do?" "Yeah, what happened?," asks another.




Alarion glances at the wounds both he and Soulfetter bore on their limbs, and smiled as he spoke.  "There is nothing for you to worry about here, boys.  An you wish to help, stay away from this alley, and do not let your friends come close, either.  We are still in the middle of this investigation."   

[sblock] In case you think we need a diplomacy check:  3 

Ughhh!!  since we are out of combat, I'll wait for their reaction before my next attempt[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2007)

[sblock=Darius]There are a variety of sounds down here, drips, skitters, splashes, sloshes and the rumble of traffic on the streets above, but nothing that he can clearly identify as a fleeing man.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2007)

"Yes, of course we wish to help!  But isn't there something that we can do to help you and your friend?  You're both injured, after all,"  says the lad to Alarion.

ooc: for that sorry diplomacy check, he's just got to give you a little lip! hehehehe


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 16, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*


Alarion shakes his head at the impetuous youths, then grins at Soulfetter.  "You are correct, lads, we can use your help.  See if you can fetch a priest of Barcarus to come and aid us."


[sblock=OOC]LOL, lets se if that gets them out of our hair   [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2007)

"By your command, Sir Alarion!" And the boys dash off to fetch a healer.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 16, 2007)

“Good thing I brought my lanthorn along,”  Rahvin mutters to himself, pulling a small bull's eye lantern from one of his belt pouches. 

“Come on, Jonas,” he says, climbing down the slippery rungs. “Let's see what we can find.”

_There goes my good cloak,_ he thinks. _And with the blood on my shirt, this month's cleaning bill is going to be horrendous._

[sblock= actions] After he climbs down to the sewer, Rahvin will light the lantern with his flint and steel, and will take 2 minutes to take 20 Searching the immediate area for clues (Total check = 20+9 = 29.

BTW Leif and Scotley: do you guys use the Search skill description from Eberron? I just got the setting book myself, and they have a nice set of rules for investigating... If you guys plan on using these, let me know. If you think it reasonable, perhaps I could change one of my toughness feats to acquire some investigator feats.... let me know.

Re: Moru:   DOH! With the Dms asking for a diviner on the recruitment thread, I forgot Moru was submitted before that post... My bad....

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> At this point the door at the end of the alley begins to clatter as a bar is removed from the other side. With a grunt of exertion the heavy apparently ill-fitting door is heaved open. A thick broad shouldered fellow with a bushy blond beard and bald head blinks in the sunlight and gawks at the dead rats, stirges and living constables in the alley. "Medas Tears!" he exclaims. "What's all this?"




As the man made his presence known, Thea looked up from where she had been peering into the open manhole.  She smiled brightly- partially from her own natural social abilities warming to the occasion, and partially because this offered yet another delay before she had to brave the depths of the sewer.  "It is nothing to worry about, my good fellow, merely a bit of constabulary business being finally wrapped up.  I don't suppose you've seen a certain unruly fellow in this area recently," she continued, giving a precise description of Thornapple.  While there was little chance he had been seen here before, it was too good an opportunity to miss- in all likelihood, either she or one of her fellow constables would have gotten around to interviewing the locals sooner or later.

OOC: [sblock]Diplomacy, if needed, is at +8, Gather Info at +11, Sense motive at +9- let me know if you want a roll for any of these[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 17, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Making sure he has the names of the individuals present, Andrew will hand them a witness statement and ask that they fill it out then had it to one of the Bravo division for it's retrun to him. Inspecting the area, Andrew will conjure a small bit of light and place it on a spare truuncheon. Handing the truncheon to Jonas he says "This may be of some help"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2007)

Rahvin easily makes his way down the rungs to crowd onto the ledge with Darius.  The ledge is about two feet higher than the sewer floor and currently dry. Turning his light this way and that and dancing about the ledge with Darius, Rahvin can see a good bit of the tunnels. There appears to be a break in the masonry just this side of the grate leading to the alley, high up on the wall. A couple of muddy footprints lead along the outside edges of the sewer to the ledge beneath Rahvin's feet. Just at the very edge of the light to the south there is a shadow on the floor of the sewer. Some object, perhaps only a dislodged brick lays there. 

Actions? Does anyone else come down?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2007)

The man just entering the alley from the door proves to be Walter Wheatstalk, proprietor of the adjacent building, a feed store. He scratches his head at the witness statement presented by Andrew, "um, I didn't really see nothing, but I can write that down if you like." In answer to Thea's description he replies, "I think I've seen that fella round here a time or two. I just figured he lived in the area. Course he didn't look too prosperous, might have just been looking for something to eat in the trash back here." He considers a moment,  "Hey, is this about my theft complaint? You think that fella is the one robbed me? Them other constables didn't think so."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The man just entering the alley from the door proves to be Walter Wheatstalk, proprietor of the adjacent building, a feed store. He scratches his head at the witness statement presented by Andrew, "um, I didn't really see nothing, but I can write that down if you like." In answer to Thea's description he replies, "I think I've seen that fella round here a time or two. I just figured he lived in the area. Course he didn't look too prosperous, might have just been looking for something to eat in the trash back here." He considers a moment,  "Hey, is this about my theft complaint? You think that fella is the one robbed me? Them other constables didn't think so."




Thea's ears perked up at that tidbit- since they had only been set upon this trail recently, a previous connection might have been missed.  "It could be, indeed- this fellow could have been involved in who-knows-what sort of mischief.  What was it that was taken, and when?  I'm afraid this isn't one of the case files I'm familiar with..."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 17, 2007)

*Alarion*

"They may need us in that sewer, good Soulfetter.  Hopefully some of our fellow constables will get here soon, so that they can take care of keeping these townspeople away..."   As usual, concern for his comrades was obvious in the knight's countenance.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2007)

*Walter Wheatstalk's tale*

"Oh well, it was like this you see. I was noticing that the feed bins seemed to be coming up a little short. I don't have any employees but family and I kept a good eye on them just the same since stuff was missing. I'm sure they wasn't taking anything and we don't normally let the customers back in the bins. He couldn't figure it out either. We called in the constables. A couple of uniformed fellas came out and looked around a bit. They found a couple of holes and said it was rats." He shruged, "I've had rats before and this seemed like more theft than that, but I hired me a rat catcher just the same.  The lazy bastard only worked two days and must have taken his pay and gone off to get drunk. He hasn't come back in a week." I don't think those big buggers could have got in through the little holes. He points at the big Vorbar Mountains Rats over which Bocephus is drooling.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2007)

As if on cue a pair of uniformed constables, a gnome and a halfling appear at the mouth of the alley. Once appraised of the situation they move into action. The gnome, wielding whistle as a signal and truncheon to emphasize his directions takes up a position on a convenient crate from the alley and starts directing the stalled traffic on the street, getting the rubberneckers moving. The halfling meanwhile stretches some blue dyed rope across the mouth of the alley and takes up station to prevent entry.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 17, 2007)

*Alarion*

"My thanks, friends."  Confident in the uniformed constables' abilities, Alarion walks to the sewer and climbs the rungs down.  He then joins Darius and Rahvin, truncheon in hand.  "What have you found, lads?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter will also move to the manhole and peer down doubtfully.  "How's the space down there?  Looks a little cramped to me but I'm up for it!  Just let me know when you're finished looking 'round - I don't think there's any way I can fit down there without mucking up any evidence."

_Hmmm.  I hope we don't find the body of Mr. Wheatstalk's 'ratcatcher' down here._


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 17, 2007)

“There are some footprints here,”  Rahvin whispers to Alarion. “For Jonas to take a look at.”

“There is something over there,”  he indicates, gesturing with the lamp. “I’m going to take a look. Watch my back, lads, and be careful not to disturb the tracks.”

Truncheon in hand, and lantern on the other, Rahvin makes his way slowly south to the shadowy object. 

[sblock=actions] Rahvin moves carefully to avoid disturbing the tracks. He will step in the water, if necessary, in order not to mess up the trail.

Here is a spot check for the hole in the wall, and for the shadowy object, just in case, as well as a search check for traps on the object.

Spot check for hole in wall ; Search check for traps in shadowy object (1d20 +7=16, 1d20+9=15) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 17, 2007)

*Alarion * 

The knight tightens his grip on the truncheon as the former spy advances.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2007)

Rahvin steps off the ledge and into the sewer proper. The floor of the sewer is wet, slimey and slick. 

[sblock=Rahvin]Please roll a DC:12 balance check.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2007)

[sblock=Raul]John and Mary own the dry goods shop next to the alley. There last name is Johnson. They seem to be quiet, upstanding citizens. Raul is aware of no rumors or investigations with reguard to the family.[/sblock]

John thanks Raul and Moru profusely, "I'm really glad you men were here today. I can't imagine why that pack of beasts was in the alley. There had been a bum sort of lurking around back there. I just assumed he was looking for something of value in the trash."


----------



## xedr (Jul 17, 2007)

[highlight]"I don't see or hear any sign of Teddy. He's probably long gone by now..."[/highlight] Darius calls upward as Rahvin and Alarion join him. [highlight]"Well now, what have we here?"[/highlight] he says more conversationally. Now that better lighting is available, Darius observes the footprints and tries to determine if they are Teddy's size, and in which direction they lead. Seeing that they originate from the direction in which Rahvin is moving, Darius grimaces and steps into the flow to accompany Rahvin. Darius focuses his efforts on (a) staying upright and (b) finding and following the footprints.
[sblock=OOC]Can I "take 20" to analyze and search for the footprints? Here's a balance roll (1d20+1=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> Can I "take 20" to analyze and search for the footprints?




Analyze, maybe.  Search, NO.  The idea with 'taking 20' is that you are performing a task that you can definitely succeed at doing if you have enough time and take enough care.  This might or might not apply to an analysis of a strange object, depending upon how strange is was, whether magic was involved, etc.  'Taking 20' will not ordinarily apply to skills such as track and find traps where failure can have dramatic consequences.

In this case, your analysis reveals that they were made by a human, or human-like, bi-ped wearing soft leather boots (no obvious heel-prints).  If the sewer had been clean (YEAH, RIGHT!) then it would have taken a very experienced tracker (now where did I put that Urban Ranger??     ) to notice and follow the tracks, but the mud took care of that.


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Raul]John and Mary own the dry goods shop next to the alley. There last name is Johnson. They seem to be quiet, upstanding citizens. Raul is aware of no rumors or investigations with reguard to the family.[/sblock]
> 
> John thanks Raul and Moru profusely, "I'm really glad you men were here today. I can't imagine why that pack of beasts was in the alley. There had been a bum sort of lurking around back there. I just assumed he was looking for something of value in the trash."




Moru frowns at mention of the bum. "If he's the man we're after, I'm afraid he's rather more than a bum, unfortunately. But you're safe for now. If you have the time, we would certainly appreciate it if you could relate any information you have about this bum to the other officers--" here he indicates the newly-arrived patrolmen--"It looks like my companions may have caught the trail of the man who put your family in harm's way; in which case, time is of the essence."

Assuming his witnesses ask no more questions of him, Moru hustles past the blue barrier to join the others. As he catches a whif of the sewers, he grimaces.

I really need to research an air-freshening spell if we're going to be doing this kind of work," he quips as he waits to hear what the initial findings of his more martial colleagues are.


----------



## Lou (Jul 17, 2007)

*Raul's conversation with John #2*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Moru frowns at mention of the bum. "If he's the man we're after, I'm afraid he's rather more than a bum, unfortunately. But you're safe for now. If you have the time, we would certainly appreciate it if you could relate any information you have about this bum to the other officers--" here he indicates the newly-arrived patrolmen--"It looks like my companions may have caught the trail of the man who put your family in harm's way; in which case, time is of the essence."
> 
> Assuming his witnesses ask no more questions of him, Moru hustles past the blue barrier to join the others. As he catches a whif of the sewers, he grimaces.





Raul nods in agreement with Moru.  Before leaving, Raul says to John, "If you remember anything distinctive about the bum, let a constable know.  And have a healer look over your daughter to make sure she's all right. She was very brave."

Raul will follow Moru and rejoin the others, looking over the street and crowd as he crosses.

[sblock=spot check] 1d20+8-> [12,8] = (20) Looking for any sign of Thaddeus Thornapple or anyone suspicious taking an interest in the alley.[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 17, 2007)

Rahvin steps gingerly unto the treacherous surface. Fortunately, he manages to keep his balance. He advances cautiously towards the object…

[sblock=actions and questions] Rahvin makes the Balance check vs. DC12 (1d20+3=21) .

Question: 1)The object was described as possibly a brick, so it’s small, no?
2) The footprints led south, in the general direction of the object? It was a bit unclear…
If possible, could you mark where the object is, on the map? or tell me the coordinates?
3) Did the spot check reveal anything at the hole in the wall?

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Oh well, it was like this you see. I was noticing that the feed bins seemed to be coming up a little short. I don't have any employees but family and I kept a good eye on them just the same since stuff was missing. I'm sure they wasn't taking anything and we don't normally let the customers back in the bins. He couldn't figure it out either. We called in the constables. A couple of uniformed fellas came out and looked around a bit. They found a couple of holes and said it was rats." He shrugged, "I've had rats before and this seemed like more theft than that, but I hired me a rat catcher just the same.  The lazy bastard only worked two days and must have taken his pay and gone off to get drunk. He hasn't come back in a week." I don't think those big buggers could have got in through the little holes. He points at the big Vorbar Mountains Rats over which Bocephus is drooling.




"There might still be some connection- the fellow who seems to have caused all of this trouble has a rather uncanny way with animals, it seems.  He might have been using smaller creatures to forage through your storage bins."  Thea jotted down a few of the details, then seemed to notice that most of her fellow Alphas had gone down into the sewers.  "Thank you for the information, Mr. Wheatstalk- it might be quite valuable to our investigation.  If we find any connections we'll be sure to notify you straight away.  At the very least, your rat problem ought to be significantly curtailed."  Then she turned back to the manhole, and with a heavy sigh, began to follow her compatriots into the depths.  She paused on the ladder, her feet well above the 'floor', and watched the others search the area.  After a moment, she piped up "We ought to be extra careful hereabouts.  From the sounds of things, our quarry may have been lurking in this area for some time- more than enough opportunity to prepare some unpleasant surprises..."


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2007)

Raul sees nothing of interest.  The small group of people that didn't quite qualify as a crowd, is dispersing rapidly under the coaxing of a few constable regulars.

As SoulFetter valiantly stands guard outside the manhole, Raul begins his descent, while Moru is just stepping off the last rung to join Jonas, Thea, and Andrew who are grouped nearby.  Darius is a little further down the passage, just behind Alarion, who is approaching Rahvin.  

As Rahvin proceeds further into the dungeon, uhh make that tunnels, uhh make that SEWERS, he slips briefly, staggers, and regains his balance (ooc: never mind about the balance check).  He carefully approaches the object lying in the muck at the bottom of the sewer, carefully inspects the object and its environs but sees nothing of interest.  The object itself is retangular, about a foot long by 8 inches wide by an inch or two thick.  The surface is mostly caked with muck, so it's difficult to immediately identify its composition.  It's texture looks to be mostly smooth, with a few very noticeable lumps also visible.

[Your Next Actions?]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Alarion*
"Careful, Rahvin!"  Alarion whispers.  "Mayhap we should let Moru or Thea examine it by eldritch means...  we know not what deviltry this Thornapple is capable of."


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 18, 2007)

“Perhaps you are right, Alarion,”  Rahvin says, carefully inspecting the item without touching it.  “Let us be wary of that opening in the wall, as well, lest there be more of those large rats.” 

[sblock=actions] Don't forget Rahvin's spot check for the hole and search check rolls for traps around the object. See post #137 above.


Spot check for hole in wall ; Search check for traps in shadowy object (1d20 +7=16, 1d20+9=15)  



[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

The Urgant takes a last wistful look around at all the open space, and squeezes his way through the manhole.  After carefully pulling the cover over the hole so no innocent citizens accidentally fall through, he steps off the ladder.

Reaching back into his pack, SoulFetter takes out a long piece of charcoal and places an 'X' on the ceiling close to the manhole.

As he moves along the tunnel SoulFetter will make a 'carrot mark' on the ceiling every 15 feet or so, each one pointing in the direction of the last.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> “Perhaps you are right, Alarion,”  Rahvin says, carefully inspecting the item without touching it.  “Let us be wary of that opening in the wall, as well, lest there be more of those large rats.”




Moving warily, Thea made her way a bit closer- taking care to be sure of her footing, and to avoid the most obviously mucky spots.  With a few quiet words, and a quick gesture, she called upon some of her simplest magics- first a small sphere of sorcerous light to assist her survey.  After a quick scan of the nearby area, and another visual examination of the object, she called forth one of the most elementary arcane spells- allowing her to detect any magical emanations in the vicinity.

OOC (ALL): This is actually a couple of rounds worth of actions, so feel free to interrupt if appropriate.

OOC (Technical): [sblock]In order, round by round; Cast Light (SOR 0, lasts 10 minutes). Search (with Trapfinding class feature) +10, roll 21 (not 22- I mistyped the modifier, +10, not +11) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1155713; Cast Detect Magic (BEG 0, lasts up to 4 minutes), scan the object first, then surrounding area[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 18, 2007)

Hearing the sound of the manhole cover being closed, Darius protests. [highlight] "Wait a minute folks, we're not prepared to spelunking, or at least I'm not. Teddy's long gone by now. Let's just find what clues we can and get on with our search for the mapmaker. Other than this funny business with the rats, Teddy's just wanted for planting weeds, so it's not like he's an imminent threat to the city or anything."[/highlight] And in an aside to Alarion [highlight] "Unless you think Teddy has a hidey-hole down here (which seems unlikely since he knew we were following him) there would be no reason to leave other traps. But what do we know, we're just the muscle of this outfit, right?" [/highlight] While speaking, Darius attempts to find a position that allows him to peek through the grate into the alley above. [sblock=OOC]Spot check (1d20+4=16) and Balance check (1d20+1=13) while attempting to see through the grate [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2007)

*Into the depths.*

The sewer is dark, but now fairly well lighted. It is damp, low and cramped. You soon discover that a widelegged stance with feet near the walls allows you to avoid the worst of the muck and make it less likely that you will fall. 

The hole in the wall is about three feet in diameter and roughly circular. It is near the top of the sewer tunnel with the bottom of the hole about 4' off the floor. A low warren exists in the damp dirt beyond the brick wall. It is only about three feet high and will require one to crawl. Nothing but dirt is visible at this point. 

The foot prints go from the hole in the wall back to the ladder and are older as the mud has dried. 

Darius can see that little has changed in the alley. Bocephus is trying to bundle up a couple of the rats while constables are otherwise keeping the alley clear. 

The object on the floor does not appear to be trapped, but thea does note some magical imination from within. She is unable to determine the type. After a careful search by both Rahvin and Thea they conclude it is a book or folio of some sort with a leather thong tied around it. Their examination of the area around the object also reveals a fresh skid mark in the muck just filling with the slow moving flow suggesting someone slipped here just moments ago. 

OOC: [sblock=Everybody]I put everyone down in the sewer and tried to place you more or less in the marching order suggested. Feel free to tell me your character would like to be somewhere else. Given Thea's actions most of you have been down here for 2 to 4 rounds. I'm further assuming that you are sharing information about what has been seen at the hole and the object with those further back in the ranks.[/sblock]

OOC: [sblock=Soulfetter]The tunnel is shorter than Soulfetter and so he will have to walk about hunched over. I put him at the juction for now where it is a little less cramped. [/sblock]

Actions? Did I fail to address any actions?


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The object on the floor does not appear to be trapped, but thea does note some magical imination from within. She is unable to determine the type. After a careful search by both Rahvin and Thea they conclude it is a book or folio of some sort with a leather thong tied around it. Their examination of the area around the object also reveals a fresh skid mark in the muck just filling with the slow moving flow suggesting someone slipped here just moments ago.




Moru slides his truncheon into his belt holster, readying his crossbow instead. "Sounds like our boy dropped something on the run," he offers up. Nodding toward the warren, he says, "I'm curious about who came out that way, but if we're really after Teddy, I'd say that should wait. Or do we just want to grab the book and go?  Want me to have a look, Thea?"

[sblock=OOC]Can you use Aid Another with Spellcraft checks using Detect Magic? Just a thought.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Can you use Aid Another with Spellcraft checks using Detect Magic? Just a thought.[/sblock]




OOC: [sblock=Moru]I'd allow it only if both were using detect magic. I don't think Moru would have enough information to help without seeing the aura's. In this case the magic is within another item, so I decided that while you can detect that something is there, it can't be seen well enough to ID it just yet.   [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 18, 2007)

*Raul in sewer 1*

[sblock=OOC musing]So the spellcaster dropped his spell book (just a wild guess ) as he fled? He'll be back for that!   [/sblock]

It dawns on Raul,"_I'm in a dungeon, uhh tunnel, uhh sewer without a light source.... I wonder what sewer-gunk does to magic boots?_" 

Raul will move to Soulfetter and whisper,"You got a light?  We should scout these tunnels behind us to prevent surprises from this way. No point in being the rear guard that let its guard down.  How about I take a 30-step scout-ahead in each of these three passages?  You can be my anchor point for relaying messages."

[sblock=plan]How much can Raul see at the junction (without a light) headed away from the group?  Raul wants to slowly move 30 feet left and back to Soulfetter, 30 feet up and back, and then 30 feet right and back, searching for anything of note, preferably with a light of some kind unless there is enough light for the half-elf to use.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2007)

OOC: [sblock=Raul and Soulfetter]Without a light source you can only get shadowy illumination out about 5' as Soulfetter closed the manhole cover and his rather large presence in the intersection is blocking just about all the light from light spells and the bullseye lantern (which is pointed the other way). Indeed it is no longer possible to see the tunnel walls previously noted on the map. For example, if there were a dragon 10' down the passage you won't see him until he breaths fire on you. Oh and the chance of slipping and fallen in the muck will go up if you can't see where you are stepping![/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 18, 2007)

"I wonder what Bocephus wants with those rats?" Darius wonders. Already unsteady due to the sewer stink, Darius's stomach lurches emphatically as it dawns on him that Bocephus plans to have the rats for dinner. "Now that's just gross!" he gags.

If Rahvin/Thea/Alarion show signs of going in pursuit of Teddy, Darius will go with them. Otherwise, Darius swallows firmly and says "I'm willing to crawl the warren if somebody casts a light spell on my sword"


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Alarion*


"Jonas or Andrew...  mayhap you should light a torch nd take a look within that hole next to you."   As he speaks, Alarion pulls a torch from his own pack and strikes his flint and steel to light it.  "Let us take a look at this book of yours, Lady Amalthea."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2007)

*The Thornapple Manifesto*

On the sewer floor partially immersed in filth is a small folio roughly 8x12 inches and perhaps an inch and a half thick. On closer examination it is natural buckskin over wooden backing held closed by a simple leather thong. The parchment pages are sodden and the ink has run on many pages. On the inside of the front cover are two pockets one contains three small lumps and the other contains a bulky soft substance. It will be necessary to slip a finger or similar sized object inside the pockets to remove the contents. Inside the back cover is are some loose sheets of quality vellum scribed with runes in a good ink which has not run. They are the source of magic within the book. The rest of the book is parchment pages, about two-thirds of which have been written on. The text appears to be part parable, part diary and part diatribe. It is headed--_The wise owl's observations_. The focus seems to be on the evils of the city, whether Lauralie Summerhome specifically or cities in general seems unclear. The villains--'Dark Wizards', 'The Corruptors' and 'The Oppressors' seem to be used interchangeably. The stories focus on the characters of the Owl, the Rat, the Chameleons, the Fox or Reynard, and the Mastiff. Sometimes it seems as if these are animals and at other times humanoids. The writer appears to make no distinction. The writer repeatedly calls for the destruction of the City and a return to the natural order. He seems to have several schemes aimed at bringing in the forces of nature to make the city uninhabitable by the weak humanoids who have turned their back on nature. One plot seems to revolve around planting various powerful monstrous plants in the Forest of Towers--at place for which the writer seems to have a particular loathing.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2007)

OOC: Note that the confines of the warren are going to make it difficult to wield a sword, a light weapon would be best. Who is going into the warren and with what light source?


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Alarion*

"By the Justice of Barcaros!  He is mad..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2007)

*SoulFetter*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC musing]So the spellcaster dropped his spell book (just a wild guess ) as he fled? He'll be back for that!   [/sblock]
> 
> It dawns on Raul,"_I'm in a dungeon, uhh tunnel, uhh sewer without a light source.... I wonder what sewer-gunk does to magic boots?_"
> 
> ...




"No light, sorry.  I'll be happy to anchor you here . . . maybe we can get a light from one of the others?  I can't see a thing down any of these passages."


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 19, 2007)

"Careful there, Darius,"  Rahvin says. "That hole's probably the rats' lair. There's bound to be more vermin in there."

Turning back the way he came, Rahvin starts heading north towards the warren entrance. Passing by the knight from Tovarre, the former spy says: "He does sound mad, Alarion."

"Perhaps with a little luck, we can use this book to determine where Thornapple plans to strike next. See if it holds any of the druid's spells, will you, Thea? After you have finished analyzing it, perhaps we can examine its contents further and try to make some sense of it..."

Stormcrow moves carefully through the sewer, to bring his lantern closer to Darius.

"Perhaps you are right, Darius, and we should get back to searching for the mapmaker. Unless Jonas can manage to find a good trail to track, there is probably not much left down here to find."

"So, what shall we do next? Darius , Alarion? Ignatius placed you two in charge..."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] what the heck, someone's got to do it, and I still have more than 30 hp left...   [/sblock]

"I shall check the vermin's warren, then."

The tall knight switches the torch to his left hand, and draws the truncheon with his left.  He thrusts the torch within the hole to examine within.

[sblock] spot check 19 [/sblock]

If nothing comes out of the hole, the knight scrambles in warily.  

[sblock] climb 22 [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 19, 2007)

[highlight]"Dammit, we're not prepared for this. Alarion, don't go too far. I'm going for some torches and a rope. Anybody need anything else? I'll be back in five."[/highlight] Darius rushes back to the rungs, pops the manhole cover, takes a deep breath of fresh alley air, and heads for Home Depot umm... the nearest source of rope and torches he can find, which turns out to be a nearby hardware store. After selecting and paying for 50' of rope and eight torches (1.1gp), he asks <sigh> [highlight]"Can I get a receipt, please?"[/highlight]. With an armload of torches and rope, Darius rushes back to the manhole.

[sblock=OOC]Here's a few d20's for I don't know what... finding a store? getting back quickly?
1d20=4, 1d20=9[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2007)

Darius scambles past his fellows and back to the surface. 

[sblock=Darius]Fortunately, there is a shop with both rope and torches for sale nearby. Isn't adventuring in the city convenient? Clerics on call and equipment available at moment's notice. Darius is soon back in the sewer handing out torches, the receipt tucked in his now 1.1 gold pieces lighter pouch. Torches were on sale a dozen for a silver.[/sblock]

Meanwhile Alarion begins his crawl through the muck of the warren. Some rodent droppings in both small and extra large sizes are quickly noted. There appear to be nesting areas for rats perhaps other animals as well. He does hear some skittering in the depths of the warren. He notes some small holes leading up, presumably to the feed store above. 

Soulfetter and Raul hear some splashing down the East tunnel of the sewer, but can see nothing. 

In moments Darius has torches for Soulfetter and Raul as well as anyone else who wants one. Raul can begin his exploration up and down the North, East and West tunnels. 

Actions?


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Alarion*

The knight looks around carefully, all the time listening for approaching foes.

[sblock=OOC]

search roll  12 
listen roll  5 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2007)

Alarion finds a dagger with a silver and ivory handle stuffed into a niche up high near the floor of the building above. It looks like somebody tried to conceal it with rags or hides.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 20, 2007)

*Alarion*

He secures the knife at his swordbelt, then slowly advances, alert for ambush.

[sblock=OOC]
Spot 12 
listen 4 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2007)

The party hears sounds of a struggle and a clatter from the warren where Alarion is exploring. The light from his torch dances wildly for a moment. 

Actions?

[sblock=Alarion only!]As Alarion tugs at the dagger a skeleton tumbles down to attack him dagger first. What Alarion took for ivory on the hilt are in fact skeletal fingers.

With a great clatter and crunch Alarion finds that the skeleton is not animate, merely precariously balanced where it had been shoved. The body is picked clean of flesh and blood and dressed in hide armor. Several rat traps hang at the belt. In a pouch Alarion finds 10 gp and a slip of paper with the address of the feed store above listed. The dagger is a silver handled blade of masterwork quality. Likely it was the prized possession of the owner of apparantley humble means.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 20, 2007)

*Raul in sewer 2*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Soulfetter and Raul hear some splashing down the East tunnel of the sewer, but can see nothing.
> 
> In moments Darius has torches for Soulfetter and Raul as well as anyone else who wants one. Raul can begin his exploration up and down the North, East and West tunnels.
> 
> Actions?




Raul thanks Darius for the torch, lights it from someone else's flame, and tells Soulfetter as he gestures eastward, "I think I'll try the noisy branch first."

Raul takes a torch in his left hand and moves eastward down the sewer, moving carefully but approaching normal speed, looking back from time to time to judge the distance to Soulfetter and his torch.

[sblock=rolls and OOC] Is there a path along the stream or is it wading time? 
Full-speed is 40 for Raul.  
Raul is heading out for W14 on the map.  At that point, the plan is to look as far forward as possible and then return to Soulfetter.  
Here are my initial rolls:
Spot check = 27
Listen check = 13
Try not to fall on my keister check = 15

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter shifts his truncheon to his off hand and pulls out a hand/throwing axe in his left hand.  He takes a good grip on both weapons, prepared to rush to his friends aid if necessary.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 20, 2007)

*Alarion*

"By my troth!  How gruesome an end!"  Alarion puts the evidence in his pouch, and sets the skeleton to the side before proceeding deeper into the warren.


----------



## xedr (Jul 20, 2007)

Leaving the excess torches with Soulfetter, Darius ties one end of the rope around his ankle, hands the other end to Jonas, and scrambles after Alarion with a torch and dagger clasped in his right hand. [highlight]"I'm coming Alarion! Where are you?"[/highlight]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2007)

Torch in hand, Raul makes his way down the narrow sewer passage without falling. The slow flow of water and sewage is in the middle of the passage and with some difficulty Raul can walk with his feet far apart and avoid the worst of the filth. He manages to work his way 40' down the passage were he can see another hole in the wall very much like the one Alarion entered. There is a flicker of torch light coming from the hole. He thinks he might have heard a noise from the hole, but he isn't sure. There is a little disturbance in the water and filth near the hole suggesting something came this way, perhaps coming from or going into the hole recently. A little further down is another sewer grate leading to the surface.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2007)

Alarion moves deeper into the warren with Darius coming in behind him. He spots a hole leading into a larger space ahead and to the left. A flicker of light comes from beyond the hole. 

Darius, following in Alarion's wake sees the Knight moving deeper into the warren. Both men are quickly dirty and covered in rat droppings. Piles of grain, likely from the feed store can be seen tucked into corners here and there in the warren. Bedding assembled from straw and rat fur is also scattered about.


----------



## Lou (Jul 20, 2007)

*Raul in sewer 3*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Torch in hand, Raul makes his way down the narrow sewer passage without falling. The slow flow of water and sewage is in the middle of the passage and with some difficulty Raul can walk with his feet far apart and avoid the worst of the filth. He manages to work his way 40' down the passage were he can see another hole in the wall very much like the one Alarion entered. There is a flicker of torch light coming from the hole. He thinks he might have heard a noise from the hole, but he isn't sure. There is a little disturbance in the water and filth near the hole suggesting something came this way, perhaps coming from or going into the hole recently. A little further down is another sewer grate leading to the surface.




Raul waves the torch back and forth towards Soulfetter.  Holding the torch away from Soulfetter, Raul motions towards the hole and then with a hitchhiker thumb motion over his right shoulder, moves his right arm in an upwards sliding motion until it points toward the sewer grate in the ceiling.  

Raul thinks to himself,"_That's sure to confuse the issue!  I guess I could just yell._"  

Raul continues down the sewer passage to the hole, holding back away from the hole and peering in as he moves in a small arc around the hole.  Raul will quickly look left down the passage towards the sewer grate and beyond before moving in closer to the hole to investigate the flickering light and where the hole leads.

[sblock=rolls] spot check = 24
listen check = 14
balance check = 28
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2007)

Raul finds himself staring into the rat warren. A dirty Alarion is crawling toward you. Glancing up through the sewer grate, Raul sees the street on the opposite block behind the feedstore and dry goods shop.


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

As his compatriots seem to scatter about the sewers, Moru twists up his lip.

"You know, I think I'll stick with the book for now," he says, moving toward where Thea has the manuscript. 

"Do we want to reach in the pockets, or wait until we're up top where we can dump them out on the ground without worrying about losing them in the filth?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2007)

*Andrew Dresded*

Andrew will silently watch what is occuring with little comment using the truncheon with a light spell to investigate the general area in the sewers


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2007)

[sblock=Andrew]The area seems in pretty good repair. Andrew suspects this spot was carefully selected for its multiple convienent exits and tunnels leading in several directions as well as the available food source.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Seeing the multiple acess points, Andrew will sketch them out and see if he can determine where they lead and what buildings may be along their path.


----------



## xedr (Jul 20, 2007)

After crawling for nearly 50 feet through small, muddy tunnels, Darius has quite literally reached the end of his rope.  Darius calls back to Jonas [highlight]"You can let go Jonas! It seems that this place is deserted. Disgusting, but deserted."[/highlight] Darius proceeds cautiously in Alarion's wake, searching for evidence of human habitation. [highlight]"It's like a rat's nest down here, Alarion. I don't see how anybody could live like this. Except maybe for Bocephus..."[/highlight]
[sblock=OOC] Search roll (1d20+3=14) [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 20, 2007)

*Raul in sewer 4*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Raul finds himself staring into the rat warren. A dirty Alarion is crawling toward you. Glancing up through the sewer grate, Raul sees the street on the opposite block behind the feedstore and dry goods shop.




Seeing Alarion approaching, Raul relates to him where this entrance to the warren is and where the closeby sewer grate comes out.  "Found anything?  Are you continuing further inside the warren?  Who else is with you?" asks Raul of Alarion.  "I'll continue on down the sewer line here.  Soulfetter is back at the junction where we entered the sewer.  The others are south of that junction as far as I know."

[sblock=Actions]Unless Alarion has other thoughts, Raul will continue down the sewer to the east looking for clues after reporting back to Soulfetter on the warren entrance and the sewer grate location.
spot check = 1d20+8-> [20,8] = (28)
listen check = 16
balance check = 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 20, 2007)

*Alarion*

"I found the exterminator...  rather, what is left of him.  Darius is here.  We will finish exploring this warren in a few minutes."   Alarion heads southeast into the warren.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2007)

Darius, Alarion and Raul continue their explorations. Raul finds only more tunnels ahead. The sewers are vast and run all over the city, so it quickly becomes obvious that he could spend the rest of his life wandering tunnels. A brief stroll in the other tunnels, west and north proves to hold nothing new. 

Darius finds an area slightly more suited to human habitation. It is a little higher and has a small lamp, a bedroll and a box with some food in it. It looks more like a temporary camp than a residence. There is room perhaps too people to sleep here. 

Alarion finds several nests for rats or stirges, but nothing of value. 

It appears that Thornapple has escaped your cluthes for now, and that the current crime scene has been fully explored. 

Return to the surface?


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 21, 2007)

*Alarion* 

"I have had enough of this!"   The tall knight crawls out into the tunnel, and stretches his muscled frame.  "Let me get cleaned up, then we can go seek our missing mapmaker."


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 21, 2007)

"Excellent idea,"  Rahvin agreed. "I need to change this bloody shirt too"

[sblock=actions]And Rahvin will also take the opportunity to pick up a fresh vial of oil from his flat [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 22, 2007)

Darius searches the bedroll and box, and examines the lamp, for any indications of ownership. Finding none, he briefly considers confiscating the lot on the general principle that the owner certainly couldn't be up to any legal activities down here, but he ultimately decides that simply  having seen Thornapple in the vicinity is not a sufficient pretext.

Darius is simultaneously relieved and disgusted at not having gotten into a confrontation in the narrow warrens. Darius returns to the sewers and reports his (lack of) findings to his comrades while re-coiling the rope. Glancing at Alarion, Darius says [highlight]"Well, at least Iggy can't complain about us doing a half-assed job"[/highlight]

Returning to the surface, Darius examines his current state in full sunlight, and promptly goes looking for a rain barrel to wash off the worst of the muck. Seeing a rat-laden Bocephus rounding a corner ahead of him, Darius calls after him [highlight]"Hey Bocephus! A quick word if you don't mind. Since you're profiting so handsomely from our misadventure, perhaps you can be of further assistance. You ever hear of a halfling mapmaker by the name of Krado Lyman?"[/highlight]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 22, 2007)

*Alarion* 

The knight brings a skeleton covered in hide armor out of the warrens.  "I believe this is...  was... our exterminator.  We should ask this warehouse owner his name...  his possessions should be returned to his family."


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2007)

*Bocephus*

Hearing Darius's call to him, Bocephus stops and looks up at him with his customary vacuous wondering gaze.  He has a rat corpse under each arm, and is holding another one lovingly in both hands.  After a second, you realize that the rat he is holding is missing its tail, then you notice the naked tail sticking out of Bocephus's mouth.

"Lyman, Lyman.....Nope, never heard of him!  You want me to go ask around some for him?  I'd surely be happy to oblige!  Of course, I'll have to buy my contacts some drinks, and grease a few palms!  A couple of silver pieces should cover it."  Your grubby, slimy goblin buddy grins broadly around the rat's appendage.


----------



## xedr (Jul 22, 2007)

Eyeballing Bocephus narrowly, Darius responds [highlight]"Don't screw with me Bo. You know I only pay for information, not drinks. If you bring me something I can use, there'll be *one* silver in it for you. Otherwise, enjoy your, uhhh ... _lunch_"[/highlight] Darius forces the last word out between clenched teeth.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2007)

"Oh this is gonna be breakfast says Bocephus with a grin. I'll see what I can find out." He sets off with his prizes. 

As everyone returns to the daylight a healer shows up and begins dispensing cures. "If this was in the line of duty I'll bill the magistrate's office for the cures."[/sblock] 

OOC: [sblock=The wounded]He has enough spells for all the wounded to get up to 20 hit points back and those drained of Constitution will get 2 back.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter reaches up and grabs the lip of the manhole, pulling himself out of the sewer.  He scrapes the worst of the muck off his boots on a nearby curb and watches his friend's conversation with the goblin.


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2007)

*Heeeeeere's IGGY!*

Just as the last of the stragglers clambers up out of the fetid sewer and the healing spells are administered, everyone hears an approaching sleigh (driving on its wheels, as the runners aren't due to be installed for several more weeks yet).  Soon after that, you hear an all too familiar growl and bellow:

"What in the name of Cian Waldric are my Distinguished Constables doing crawling around in a sewer when they were ordered, ORDERED, MIND YOU, to get their hindparts to the Second Ward to assist my friend Charles Festus's constables?" bellows Ignatious Ironshirt. "Well, By The Paladin's Armpits, I can certainly find more sewer mucking for you to do, since that seems to be your favorite hobby! What, praytell, is the meaning of this foolishness, anyway?  Never mind!  I don't want to know, do I?  Get on with your assigned mission, if, that is, it's not too INCONVENIENT for you Gentlemen of Leisure to do some WORK today!"


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 22, 2007)

*Alarion*


The tall knight smiles at the now-familiar berating.  He shakes his head in amusement.  _Who would have thought I would be shouted at by a commoner thus?  And that I would be amused?  Morwyn's Mercy, but these so-called 'civilized' men have curious notions of behavior...  _

He walks up to the wheeled sleigh, clothes and cloak dripping mud and muck, with a skeleton in his arms. "Hail, master Ironshirt.  I am afraid these are the remains of a ratcatcher hired by the owner of the feedstore, may Maal care for his soul.  Murdered and defiled by the minions of that villain, Thornapple.  Mayhap master Wheatstalk can inform us of his name, so that his next of kin can be notified, and his property returned to them."  He gestures towards the silver-hilted dagger at his girdle.  "We also found a book wherein the madman states his intentions, but most of his ramblings were unintelligible to me."


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> The tall knight smiles at the now-familiar berating.  He shakes his head in amusement.  _Who would have thought I would be shouted at by a commoner thus?  And that I would be amused?  Morwyn's Mercy, but these so-called 'civilized' men have curious notions of behavior...  _
> 
> He walks up to the wheeled sleigh, clothes and cloak dripping mud and muck, with a skeleton in his arms. "Hail, master Ironshirt.  I am afraid these are the remains of a ratcatcher hired by the owner of the feedstore, may Maal care for his soul.  Murdered and defiled by the minions of that villain, Thornapple.  Mayhap master Wheatstalk can inform us of his name, so that his next of kin can be notified, and his property returned to them."  He gestures towards the silver-hilted dagger at his girdle.  "We also found a book wherein the madman states his intentions, but most of his ramblings were unintelligible to me."




[ooc:  I will graciously presume that your musings about "commoners" were not said aloud! Although this is not terribly clear from your post.]

Ignatious Ironshirt wrinkles his nose, and looks disgusted.   "I don't know anything about any rat catcher!  I do, however, know that you have been given an assignment that had nothing to do with any rat catcher!  So, if you're quite finished dancing with that skeleton, I'll thank you to GET TO WORK!"  Whereupon, Ignatious Ironshirt barks an order at his driver, and the wheeled sleigh whisks him away.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 22, 2007)

*Alarion*

Alarion sighs, as he turns the skeleton over to the uniformed men.  "For the morgue, friends, until we ascertain whether he had family."   He then turns to his friends.  "Milady Amalthea, could you please see if master Wheatstalk can tell us this poor fellow's name and address?  Once we are done with that, I suggest those of us besoiled should change clothes, then head over to the second ward."


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 23, 2007)

Having thanked the healer for his timely aid, Rahvin turns to watch Ignatius’ sleigh drive off.

 “Well, now,” he says to no one in particular, his voice dripping with sarcasm.  “This day is certainly starting out fine. First bitten by rats and all sorts of vermin, then bled by stirges, then a lovely stroll through an odorous sewer.”

 “Good to know the Magistrate appreciates our efforts…”  Rahvin’s mischievous smile returns, his good humor unspoiled. “Oh, well. Just another day in the City Constabulary.” 

His gaze falls upon Alarion, and the burden he bears. The smile fades from his lips.

 “At least we solved a mystery, and can bring peace to one restless soul. May Mormekar guide his spirit to Maal’s kingdom.”


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 23, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] 







			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [ooc:  I will graciously presume that your musings about "commoners" were not said aloud! Although this is not terribly clear from your post.]




Not meaning to butt in, (or antagonize the DM's, Gods of the Tree forbid!   ) but... I think Alarion used italics, and no quotation marks... seemed internal dialogue if you ask me, but... shall we use any particular convention for that?

Personally, I do the same he does, but do not use the colored text, so it stands out as different... Perhaps you can try a lighter shade of the spoken text color, so it looks different...

 
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [ooc:  I will graciously presume that your musings about "commoners" were not said aloud! Although this is not terribly clear from your post




Oops!  I missed this line when I first read your post.  Indeed, by using italics, and not using quotation marks, I meant to convey internal dialogue.  I'm sorry for any confusion.  I like Maeglin's idea of using a lighter color...  will do that in the future.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2007)

*Raul out of the sewer*

Raul exits the sewer with the others, extinguishing the last of his torch on the alley.

As the healer makes the rounds, Raul signals that he too needs healing.  Raul bows to the healer, "In the name of St. Ebelvrin I thank you." as he receives healing from his wounds from the swarm.

Hearing the chastisement of the magistrate, Raul sighs to himself, "_I'll bet St. Ebelvrin never had a boss like Iggy.  Then again, perhaps he did and that is why St. Ebelvrin is known for his patience._"

After I. I. leaves, Raul turns to his comrades and asks,"Are we then finished with our rounds in the 14th?  Perhaps a quick stop to resupply before we go on to the 2nd?"

[sblock=OOC]I've been using italics in quotes for thoughts and RoyalBlue colored text in quotes for speech.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> "Milady Amalthea, could you please see if master Wheatstalk can tell us this poor fellow's name and address?  Once we are done with that, I suggest those of us besoiled should change clothes, then head over to the second ward."




"You kidding? And have Iggy riding us for taking another detour?" Moru says as he waits for the healer to get to him. "Give me a minute..."

Cracking his knuckles, Moru smiles, gibbering for a brief second. Then he runs his fingers through his oily hair, which in that instant comes clean. In short order, a ripple in the air seems to pass from head to toe on the magician, extracting and eliminating any muck or filth as it moves to his boots. While the effect does nothing to repair the minor rips caused by animal bites, in less than a minute the man's uniform looks like it just came from the laundry.

"There. Much faster than running for new clothes," he says. "Anyone else for a quick clean-up?"

[sblock=OOC]Moru's casting Prestidigitation. Since one of the effects is "It can color, clean, or soil items in a 1-foot cube each round," it seems just what the doctor ordered. It Lasts an hour, which should be more than enough time to clean everyone's clothes of the sewer muck without our having to stop or detour.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 23, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"You, friend, are a godsend.  I will gladly accept your thaumaturgical cleansing, by Barcarus."     Alarion smiles thankfully at the mage, then turns to see Raul sighing.  
"Pay it no mind, my elvish friend.  He means well, master Ignatious does.  'Tis no fault of his he lacks courtly graces."   Somehow the others could never tell if the (usually blunt) knight was serious or merely using humor to deal with the magistrate's outbursts.


----------



## xedr (Jul 23, 2007)

After washing off the worst of the muck from a nearby rain barrel, Darius accepts the ministrations of the healer, instructing the healer to bill Magistrate Iggy for his services. Catching Alarion's eye, Darius says [highlight]"Sir Alarion, yanking on Iggy's chain like that isn't going to do you or us any good. When he's in a mood, just let one of our smooth talkers deal with him. Andrew, for example, seems to be able to direct Iggy's wrath better than most. In any event, the terrorist is gone and we need to catch the understreet over to the 2nd ward. If everybody's all set, let's move out."[/highlight]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 23, 2007)

*Alarion*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> After washing off the worst of the muck from a nearby rain barrel, Darius accepts the ministrations of the healer, instructing the healer to bill Magistrate Iggy for his services. Catching Alarion's eye, Darius says [highlight]"Sir Alarion, yanking on Iggy's chain like that isn't going to do you or us any good. When he's in a mood, just let one of our smooth talkers deal with him. Andrew, for example, seems to be able to direct Iggy's wrath better than most. In any event, the terrorist is gone and we need to catch the understreet over to the 2nd ward. If everybody's all set, let's move out."[/highlight]




"Now, my good man, today I did not bait him, I merely informed him of a murder."   He then smiles at Darius.  "But I do not think I shall ever understand city-folk.  As a knight my only option is to view his rantings with humor.  An I took him at his word, we would have met at the lists long ago.  But you are correct, friend Darius.  We should get going."


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OOC: Yes, but when I originally saw it, the ENTIRE POST was in italics, and the private musings were not distinguished from the spoken words.  I knew what you meant, however, and I was just giving you a playful poke in the ribs. hehe  In spite of my enWorld avatar, I'm NOT that draconic!


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2007)

Prestidigitation is an excellent idea by Moru!!

Bravo, Sir!


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2007)

*time to head for the Second ward*

You now begin to wrap up your loose ends, and get ready to make your way to the Second Ward, and your meeting with Charley Festus.  There's nothing left for you to do here, and it's time to go now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

(To Moru)

"If you wouldn't mind, I'd like a cleansing as well."

The big Urgant seems almost diffident as he asks - as though he's concerned about imposing on his friend.

Once clean, he indicates his readiness to proceed.

"It seems our terrorist has escaped for now.  I'm for heading to the second ward and following up here later."


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2007)

*Raul gets dry-cleaned*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "There. Much faster than running for new clothes," he says. "Anyone else for a quick clean-up?"




Raul stares at his spellcasting companion with a look of awe in his eyes, "Is this what the signs mean by 'dry-cleaning?'  I always wondered."

Presenting himself before Moru for cleaning after the others, Raul asks, "I hope this doesn't take so much of your power that we regret being clean before the day is out."

[sblock=OOC]So what is left to do in the 14th before we head to the 2nd?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Having completed his drawings and reference points, Andrew will reach inside his sleeve and produces a small piece of scented linen which he presses to his nose. Quietly saying a few words, the muck on his shoes and clothes seems to disappear. As Iggy expends his venom towards the party and leaves, Andrew will quietly say "Something greater is afoot and we are only being given a few small pieces of the overall puzzel. I would advise we be careful and very observient"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2007)

Your healing, clean-up, and other errands finished, the squad regroups at an entrance to Mason Street Station, and you leave the surface headed down toward the station. You pass the edge of the Market just below the surface, which is a bustling, busy place. Several of the vendors there vie for your attention holding out a variety of wares, but you are intent on your mission and pay them no heed. You pass a group of children of various diminutive races playing a very informal game of Keepstorm in one tunnel, a few mothers chat amiably on the sidelines keeping an eye on their charges. Arriving at the Station proper you queue up for a brief wait until the next downtown-bound train on the East Arc rolls in. Quickly boarding with citizens of various races and social strata, you hang on as the train of passenger carts jerks into motion behind the large and powerful team of massive horses. The unusually lean young halfling driving shouts insults in a playful tone at a cargo wain crossing his path. A few stops and an equal number of hair-raising misses later, you find yourselves on the streets of the 2nd. As you make your way toward the Magistrate's office you pass residential areas, warehouses and move into areas of increasingly upscale shops, banks and, notably, the large brick Florist's shop called Bloom's. The uppermost floor is ringed in glass forming a greenhouse. The street level windows are filled with flowers for sale.

Just up the street from the popular watchmen's and constable's tavern, the Night Cap and Truncheon, you reach the marble-fronted offices of Charlie Festus. In contrast to the offices in the 14th, this building looks more like a bank or prosperous investment house. It exudes a feeling of prosperity and safety that is the hallmark of the 2nd. You haven't had too much experience with the 2nd's Special Squad, but it is well known that they often pursue white collar criminals and that there are more accountants than warriors among them. City services seems to get top billing here in the 2nd, with the constables offices being in the back and upstairs. Reaching the outer offices, a plump apple-cheeked halfling woman waits behind the desk. "Ah yes the Special Squad from the 14th, we were expecting you this morning. If you'll take those stairs," she points to the left, "and once upstairs take the 3rd door on the right, you'll find conference room two. I'll alert the Magistrate and the Constables that you are here."

After a brief wait and a round of the 2nd's coffee, you are greeted Winslow Butterbalm, a halfling who introduces himself as the 2nd's Kidnapping Specialist. (So few residents of the 14th have the resources to pay a significant ransom that you have no formal kidnapping specialist on your own team, so you feel some brief pangs of jealousy, but mostly you are happy to be working with true professionals, and look forward to learning from them.) Winslow Butterbalm is accompanied by Angus Delvish, the Special Squad Diviner of the 2nd. Moments later a particularly rotund halfling in an expensively tailored business suit strides in puffing a prodigiously long ivory pipe with a very deep bowl, that looks like it must hold several hours' worth of pipeweed. He introduces himself perfunctorily as, "Charlie Festus, Magistrate, I'm in a bit of a hurry, so this will have to be brief. I have a very full schedule this afternoon, you see. Angus, my lad, tell them the story."

OOC: Insert dramatic pause here. You'll have to wait until tomorrow for the rest of the story...


----------



## xedr (Jul 24, 2007)

Darius perches on the edge of his seat, listening intently.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 24, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter will prop up a wall, leaning insouciantly (but still plainly listening).


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 24, 2007)

*Alarion*

The knight relaxes in his chair, stretching his long legs as he listens.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2007)

*Andrew DResden*

Andrew will get out his notebook and turn to a fresh page where he wirtes a few basic facts in it such as the officer telling the story their positions etc and waits for the story to begin.


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2007)

*and Angus is on:*

Angus is just about the stoutest, heaviest-built Wood Elf you have ever seen, standing four feet, ten inches tall, and by your expert constable's estimation about 140 pounds, apparently all muscle. Flipping open a note pad Angus begins in a strong confident non-nonsense voice. "On July 18th one Krado Lyman, Mapmaker, made a report of unusual activity in the vicinity of his shop. He stated that he had seen an orc looking in his window the previous evening while he was working late. He managed to slip out the back door of his shop and thought little of it, but the morning of the 18th when he was going out to fill a bird feeder in his backyard he noticed that someone had trampled his garden near the kitchen window. Some squash and eggplant had been destroyed. A constable was dispatched to the Lyman residence on the afternoon of the 18th and reported that it definitely appeared that someone had climbed the fence into the yard and looked in the windows for some period of time such that several plants near the window were destroyed. It was noted in the constable's report that the tracks 'could have come from an Orc.' A search of the area revealed no current Orcish presence near the house or the shop. Mr. Lyman was told that increased patrols would be scheduled for the area." He flips a page on the little notebook and continues with hardly a pause. "Based on a review of the schedule increased patrolling was done in the vicinity of the shop and the Lyman residence for 3 days, especially in the evening."  He shrugs,  "given that no additional Orc activity was noted by the increased patrols and that the loss of property, squash and eggplant, was less than one gold piece in value, the file was closed on July 22nd. On July 27th Krado Lyman returned to the Magistrate's office to say that Mrs. Lyman had heard suspicious noises and that her kitchen door was rattled at dusk on the 26th. It was locked and barred as the Lyman's were taking extra precautions. Based on this additional report patrols were once again increased in the area. Constables O'Malley and Hoolihan reported seeing a suspicious-looking character on the roof of the building containing Mr. Lyman's shop on the evening of the 29th. Unfortunately, the fellow got away before he could be questioned. The next night, the 30th a fire broke out in a bookstore a few blocks from the Lyman residence at approximately 1:00 am. All constables in the area responded to the fire which threatened several neighboring buildings. When the constables returned to their stations some hours later a screaming Mrs. Lyman was found running down the street in a pink floral night dress and fuzzy slippers. She said that her husband was in danger and that Orcs had attacked their home. Officers responded immediately and in force."  Angus flips another page.  "Constables found a rear window broken and a small amount of blood on the floor in the dining room. Signs of a struggle were found including overturned furniture and a dropped sword that Mrs. Lyman identified as her husbands. She noted that he had gone downstairs to investigate a 'suspicious noise'. She heard shouts and the sounds of a struggle, she fled the house and sought the officers. They were able to follow a trail of fresh blood leading toward the 3rd, but soon it faded. The officers on the scene reported that the trail suggested a likely destination of the 'Dammit Wall'.  He flips the notebook closed and looks up at you.  "Subsequent investigations of Mr. Lyman's shop and residence have yielded no further clues. To date no ransom demand has been forthcoming. Mrs. Lyman has been very concerned about her husband and visits the office daily to inquire as to our progress."  The more observant among you note a grimace and shudder from the rotund magistrate Festus.  Angus continues,  "Mrs. Lyman reports that their family is not wealthy and that she is aware of no enemies that they might have. She did note that Mr. Lyman is occasionally away from home for 'business', but was never really clear on what this 'business' entailed other than mapping."  Turning to his trusty notebook once more he adds,  "The fire near the Lyman residence was ruled an arson by subsequent investigators. An empty oil cask that had been removed from a lamp filler's wagon was found behind the book store. The cask had been full at the time it was taken between 10 and 11 pm."   Again he looks up,  "We are fairly certain that Mr. Lyman and his alledgedly Orcish abductors are not still in the 2nd Ward."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Andrew will softly ask "Since the disapperance, has there been any other reports of orcs present in the 2nd and has the MO been checked to see if other wards have any similary disappereaces or complaints of orc's by individuals who had then vanished'


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2007)

*Angus's Answer*

Angus flips a few pages back and forth, looks disturbed for a moment, and then says,  "No other intruding orcs have been reported.  We do have a few who are servants or laborers here, but we keep a watchful eye on them.  We did ask around a bit, but we learned nothing that was any help to this investigation.  There have been no other vanishings recently that we could detect."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 24, 2007)

*Alarion*

"His kidnappers were orcs.  They headed for the so-called Dammit wall."   Alarion looks pensive for a moment.  "Meseems we are destined for a bloody time within that abandoned hive of scoundrels in the 3rd ward..."


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2007)

*Charles Festus*

Mr. Festus has been looking more and more pensive during Angus's extended exposition, and now he thrusts his chair back hard and rises,  "Well, I hate to leave you, but I've really got to get a move on if I'm going to make that meeting!  Oh, incidentally, I'll smooth this situation over as best I can with ol' Magistrate Wormwood in the Third Ward, and try to get him to just stay back and let you work, but he might insist on sending some of his constables with you.  And, if that happens, you would be well-advised to keep BOTH eyes on any of those wankers that go with you!"   With that, Charles Festus leaves to attend his meeting.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

"Could you tell me Angus, if MR. Lyman had a reputation for specializing in any particular area of mapmaking....perhaps the undercity or a particular ward"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2007)

Angus glances at the departing Magistrate Festus, who danes to answer this one. "Well, we believe that most of Mr. Lyman's business focused on local maps of his own design as well copying and reselling maps of various parts of the world, but that he may have done some survey maps of areas below street level. Now I really must be off."


----------



## xedr (Jul 24, 2007)

Darius pipes up [highlight]"Do we perchance have a description or picture of this mapmaker? And has anybody checked his business records to get a list of recent clients?"[/highlight]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2007)

An artist's rendering of a halfling of perhaps late middle age is provided. "We've been following up on the client list, but so far nothing that would suggest dealings with Orcs or known criminals has been found."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

"When it is convient, I would like a copy of the client list" Andrew states. Then pausing as if in thought he asks "Has his wife been interviewed as to what her husband was working during the last few weeks or if he has been looking at a particular set of reference maps from which he was copying"

Then as if taking notes Andrew will write on a slip of paper and position it where Alarion and Soulfetter can observe it

For Alarion and Soulfetter
[sblock]We are the obvious muscel for something?[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 24, 2007)

Darius comments [highlight]"Pardon me for stating the obvious, but it appears that the kidnappers wanted Mr. Lyman specifically, either for his knowledge, or perhaps for his expertise. To me, at least, his only particular usefulness would appear to be to obtain or create a map that is not otherwise available. Is anybody aware of any ongoing or unusual surveying activities? Or any tunneling activities?"[/highlight] Darius thinks _I'm not about to go running inside the Dammit Wall without something more concrete to go on than a picture and an anonymous orc. Maybe we can ask the constables in the 3rd Ward if they have any contacts inside._


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2007)

*For Darius*

OOC:  You really feel like you would have heard something from Magistrate Ironshirt about any surveying that was going on now.  He keeps his ear pretty close to the ground about such things, and you doubt if he could possibly fail to issue at least one good rant about it, if he knew of any such.  Good thoughts, though.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 25, 2007)

“Darius is on the right track there, I think,” Rahvin says. “The obvious motive for kidnapping a mapmaker is that you need a map made. Either its a map to some particular place he has already been to, or has detailed knowledge of, or it is a new place that has been discovered and some one needs to make a map.” 

“The other possibility is that they need him to decipher some sort of an obscure, or cryptic map.”

“Were any of Mr. Lyman's mapmaking supplies stolen from his home, Delvish?” Rahvin asks. From his long travels, Stormcrow has some idea of the materials needed to craft a good map. “Most of the materials needed for mapmaking are simple: inks and quills. However, maps are usually drafted on large sheets of vellum or parchment. In addition, compasses and rulers are usually needed. Perhaps we could make inquiries at local suppliers and we may be able to track any recent purchases or thefts of those.”

“Even if Lyman is expected to decipher a map, he may still need some of these implements, like magnifying glasses and calipers.” 

[sblock=note] Rahvin takes 10 on Profession: Mapmaker (10+1=11) to figure out what the basic tools are...[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 25, 2007)

“We also need to consider how we are going to enter the no-man's land that lies beyond the Dammit Wall.”  Rahvin muses out loud.  “Going in with Constabulary surcoats and truncheons may spark a riot. If we go in openly, we probably should be armed and armored to the teeth.”

“We could, on the other hand, attempt to enter inconspicuously. Perhaps in smaller groups, and in disguise. That way, we might be able to make some discreet inquiries.”

“Or we could try both approaches by splitting off into two teams...” 

Rahvin looks expectantly at the other Constables.

[sblock=ooc] Shall we discuss plans here? Or at the OOC thread? Shall we assume Darius and Alarion have been placed in command by Iggy, as discussed previously? They both seem like good candidates to me, as both have shown good ideas so far...Or would people prefer to put it to a vote? Having some sort of official leader(s) will probably help to expedite decision making, and fits the whole police proceure thing... [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2007)

*Plan here, please*

ooc: We would like to see everyone stay very much in character while  you make your plans, so moving this discussion to the ooc thread is not really desirable.  Everyone is making good contributions!  The statement about who your "leaders" are was just a suggestion, btw.  But, it is true that having one voice for the party might be a good thing in some situations.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 25, 2007)

*Alarion*

Alarion laughs, his smile contagious.  "Although as I am sure you all know, I would prefer a frontal assault, even we would have a problem fighting our way through those wretched slums if we know not where we are heading.  It would be wisest to see if our brothers-at-arms in the 3rd ward have any informants who may help identify the area to be searched or attacked."  He turns thoughtful.  "I do believe, however, that any way we enter, we should be accoutered for battle."


----------



## xedr (Jul 25, 2007)

[highlight]"It's as if you're reading my mind Alarion! The alleged involvement of at least one orc suggests that the area inside the Dammit wall is where our mapmaker has disappeared to. However, we must be properly prepared before entering that war zone and information will be our most important commodity. Before approaching our bretheren of the 3rd, I recommend that we split up into teams of two and three to canvas the area around the mapmakers shop and work our way along the most likely routes to the Dammit Wall seeking witnesses to the abduction and general information about travel inside the Dammit Wall. Let's regroup at nightfall at the Cap and Truncheon on Mason Street (just this side of the 10th ward). If we come up empty, we can plan our approach to Magistrate Wormwood on the morrow."[/highlight] Darius seems determined to take things one step at a time.


----------



## Lou (Jul 25, 2007)

*Raul during the briefing*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "When it is convient, I would like a copy of the client list" Andrew states. Then pausing as if in thought he asks "Has his wife been interviewed as to what her husband was working during the last few weeks or if he has been looking at a particular set of reference maps from which he was copying"




Raul will meditate as he sips his coffee, listening intently to the briefing and discussion.

"Do we know who his suppliers are?  He may have recently received a map or supplies that someone desires and needs his assistance to use."  Raul asks of the assembled group.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Softly Andrew comments on Ravin's desire to split the team "Branches are easier to break than the trunk, we would be ill advised at this time splitting into smaller groups which could be easily overwhelmed. From what we have been told the indiviudal or individuals behind this crime are motivated, have an excellent sense of timing and a grasp of street tactics. If we are to indeed go beyond the Dammit wall, we need more information and time to prepare our assault properly as an assault it will surly turn into"


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 25, 2007)

*Alarion*

"Let us take the middle road then.  We shall start at the halfling's shop.  We can decide on the need to split up based on what we find there.  Mayhap Jonas, Andrew, or one of our esteemed magic-users may be able to find a trail."


----------



## xedr (Jul 25, 2007)

Darius comments [highlight]"We can certainly defer the decision to split into groups until we see the layout, but Andrew is opposed to splitting *inside* the Dammit Wall, as am I. Outside the Dammit Wall the risk in daylight is minimal and we could group Alarion with Thea and Andrew; Myself with Moru, Soulfetter with Rahvin, and Jonas with Raul. Four teams can gather information much more quickly than a massed group."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Darius is absolutely correct!  We apologize for the oversight in his omission from the Rogue's Gallery.  Andrew's player has been instructed to remedy this situation with all due haste!  Again, please accept our apologies for the oversight.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 25, 2007)

“Very well,” Rahvin says.  “We can start by speaking to Mrs. Lyman, and find out if any supplies were stolen from Mr. Lyman's house. She can probably tell us who his suppliers were. From there we can make inquiries at the local stores.”

“Shall we go, Soulfetter?” 

[sblock=plans] Rahvin will do a  Gather info check,which takes (1d4+1=5)  hours to see about any missing map supplies.

Gather info check for missing map supplies (1d20+11=20) 

Rahvin also uses a Local knowledge check to recall any info on groups of orcs beyond the Dammit Wall (1d20+8=11) as well as a
Local knowledge check to recall any social customs in the area beyond Dammit wall (1d20+8=26) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2007)

For Rahvin 

[sblock]The Social Customs inside the Dammit Wall are simple:  THERE ARE NO SOCIAL CUSTOMS.  It is a wild lawless area. Generally you'll find more ethics among a tribe of orcs living in the wilderness than you'll ever find inside the Dammit Wall.[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 25, 2007)

[sblock=LOL] LOL on the sblock thing, Leif...
I was thinking in terms of any streetgangs that might rule certain areas, or any particular gang of orcs that might be in there... dunno.... So far I'm picturing the land beyond the Dammit Wall sort of like the movie Escape from New York, where they had the Crazies in the underground tunnel, The Duke of New York's gang ruled the street, etc...

Maybe some different power groups... Maybe just asking too much.  

and sorry about the leader thing... didn't mean to rock the boat...

And just in case, its "[ sblock = whatever ] text [ /sblock ]"  but without spaces or quotation marks  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> [sblock=LOL] LOL on the sblock thing, Leif...
> I was thinking in terms of any streetgangs that might rule certain areas, or any particular gang of orcs that might be in there... dunno.... So far I'm picturing the land beyond the Dammit Wall sort of like the movie Escape from New York, where they had the Crazies in the underground tunnel, The Duke of New York's gang ruled the street, etc...
> 
> Maybe some different power groups... Maybe just asking too much.
> ...




[sblock=Rahvin]  oh, ok.  Well, there aren't any such groups that are powerful enough to have come to the attention of Constables as far away as the 14th.  Incidentally, it was the "=" that I couldn't get right!  I kept trying to make it work with a colon.  Duh.  Oh, and Escape From New York was exactly what I was thinking of when we wrote the Dammit Wall into the story![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2007)

*SoulFetter*



			
				Maeglin said:
			
		

> “Very well,” Rahvin says.  “We can start by speaking to Mrs. Lyman, and find out if any supplies were stolen from Mr. Lyman's house. She can probably tell us who his suppliers were. From there we can make inquiries at the local stores.”
> 
> “Shall we go, Soulfetter?”




"Let's go impress the citizens of the Second with our Gentility!"

SoulFetter will stay in the background during Rahvin's talks with Mrs. Lyman, then take the lead in the inquiries at the stores.

[sblock]He'll make full use of the persuasive skills imparted by his resident Vestige, including using the _Disguise Self_ ability to make himself appear either more or less threatening (bigger/smaller, nicer/meaner, etc.) as the situation warrants.  There's also a _Persuasion_ power attached to this Vestige that he'll make use of if necessary - we can either role play it or you can just sprinkle liberal bonuses to my Gather Information rolls. 

Gather Information (1d20+5=24), taking 1d4+1=5 Hours)[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 26, 2007)

Darius envisions starting at the mapmaker's shop and working their way along one of the likely routes of abduction, Darius and Moru would knock on doors, talk to shopkeepers, pedestrians, children, etc., describing Mr. Lyman and seeking information regarding any unusual happenings on the night of July 30th. Initially, Darius and Moru would display their truncheons and, as needed, badges. As they progress from the 2nd into the 3rd, they would gradually transition from authoritative figures to "concerned neighbors", spending more time in bars and social spots without visible truncheons or badges. They would also keep their ears open for information about traffic into or out of the Dammit Wall. [sblock=OOC]Gather info; time spent (1d20+4=13, 1d4+1=5)[/sblock]However, Darius decides that, until they see the crime scene, they're getting ahead of themselves.


----------



## Lou (Jul 26, 2007)

*Raul during the briefing 2*

[sblock=issue]Has the 2nd offered to provide us with a local expert/liasion/babysitter/spy?  If the issue never comes up, Raul will ask how we can contact a liasion officer for help with locals.[/sblock]

Before the group sets out, Raul inquires, "Is the mapmaker's shop within sight of any taller buildings close-by?    I'd like to get a bird's eye view of the mapmaker's place from other surrounding buildings. We passed Bloom's on the way in, is it near there?"  Raul thinks to himself, "_And I'd like a look around the upper floor greenhouse of Bloom's, too, now that noxious plant-growing is a crime in the 14th._"

"As part of our initial investigation, Jonas, how about we seek out nearby roofs and upper floors to check the view?  Perhaps someone saw something from there.  What else should we focus on?"



When alone with Jonas, Raul quietly asks, "What did a close investigation of the sewer book revealed?  Anything interesting?"

[sblock=dice rolls]Raul's search of nearby rooftops, upper floors, etc. looking over the mapmaker's shop/house for what can be seen, who might has seen something, etc.
 5 hours, roll=10
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

As the meeting begins to break up Andrew will go over to Alarion and nod for Thea to join the group "Since the sewers seem to be a common thread so far shall we take a look at the ones in the 2nd, especially around the Lyman residence"


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 26, 2007)

*Alarion*

"Morwyn's mercy, Andrew!  More sewer crawling?  You are more experienced than I in these endeavors, and I am willling to bow to your wisdom.  However, I would think all we may be able to find out with our current strategy - other than any information on possible culprits obtained from the little fellow's wife or papers - is where the orcish kidnappers climbed the Dammit Wall.  That would put us no closer to finding where he is."   He rises to his feet and looks at Thea and Andrew, frowning.  "Of course, there is also the possibility that he is NOT within that wall...  but in my experience, orcs are not sophisticated enough for such a convoluted tactic."     He smiles once more.  "Let us start by canvassing the area as Darius suggested.  We can examine the sewer grates for tampering as we go."

[sblock=OOC]
Gather Info 16, required 3 hours 
Search roll for examining sewer covers: 11 
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

"Yes it does seem a little too intelligent for a pack of orcs, yet there does seem to be some signifiance attached to sewers but I am fine with spending a few hours canvassing the neighborhood" Andrew replies to the Knight's statement

1d20+4-> [6,4] = (10) for Gather Information


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> Before the group sets out, Raul inquires, "Is the mapmaker's shop within sight of any taller buildings close-by?    I'd like to get a bird's eye view of the mapmaker's place from other surrounding buildings. We passed Bloom's on the way in, is it near there?"  Raul thinks to himself, "_And I'd like a look around the upper floor greenhouse of Bloom's, too, now that noxious plant-growing is a crime in the 14th._"
> 
> "As part of our initial investigation, Jonas, how about we seek out nearby roofs and upper floors to check the view?  Perhaps someone saw something from there.  What else should we focus on?




Angus's jaw drops and he looks aghast at Raul.  "I really don't think you'll be a-wanting to visit Bloom's!  Oh, yes, you'll see quite a view there, but it won't be the sort of view that a monk has any business seeing!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2007)

*Angus speaks more*

Recovering his composure after Raul stunned him by his suggestion involving Bloom's, Angus says, "You know, I thought that you constables would want to first inspect the scene of the abduction, but I guess you guys know what you're doing, since you are the pros after all!"


----------



## Lou (Jul 26, 2007)

*Raul during the briefing 3/Raul on Bloom's*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Angus's jaw drops and he looks aghast at Raul.  "I really don't think you'll be a-wanting to visit Bloom's!  Oh, yes, you'll see quite a view there, but it won't be the sort of view that a monk has any business seeing!"




Raul gets a puzzled look on his face, "Bloom's is not a florist shop?  Isn't that what it says on the front of the building?  I... I... I just wanted to inspect what was growing there!"

[sblock=Leif]That's the best setup I could think of...[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2007)

*Angus speaks again*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Raul gets a puzzled look on his face, "Bloom's is not a florist shop?  Isn't that what it says on the front of the building?  I... I... I just wanted to inspect what was growing there!"




"Well, yes, that's what it says on the sign, but the "flowers" that they have in there are, um, more the 2-legged female kind," he gives Raul a nudge and a conspiratorial wink.  Angus continues,  "Yeah I really thought that you'd want to see the place where Krado was grabbed, instead of his shop, but you guys are the detectives!


----------



## Lou (Jul 26, 2007)

*Raul during the briefing 4*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Well, yes, that's what it says on the sign, but the "flowers" that they have in there are, um, more the 2-legged female kind," he gives Raul a nudge and a conspiratorial wink.  Angus continues,  "Yeah I really thought that you'd want to see the place where Krado was grabbed, instead of his shop, but you guys are the detectives!




Raul, making a mental note to visit Bloom's on his next day off to see for himself, turns to his fellow constables of the 14th, "We could start at the crime scene and then split up."

Turning back to Angus, "Has the crime scene been disturbed at all?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter speaks up from his place holding up the wall:

"No need for all of us to go to the house - we'd likely overwhelm poor Mrs. Lyman with our combined, um, personalities.  Rahvin and I should be able to handle that aspect of the investigation.  I think the more ground we can cover early on, the more likely we are not to lose whatever trail there is.  These first few hours are crucial."


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2007)

*Angus*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> We could start at the crime scene and then split up." Turning back to Angus, "Has the crime scene been disturbed at all?"




Angus says, "I don't exactly know what you mean by disturbed.  Our constables have been busy with Picket Line duty since the Shiv went on strike in the 2nd, so the crime scene hasn't even been marked as far as I know.  Mrs. Lyman said that she hasn't been there, and Mr. Lyman OBVIOUSLY hasn't been there.  I don't know of any reason why anyone else would have wanted to be there.  Of course, there will have been the ordinary foot traffic around the shop since then."


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> SoulFetter speaks up from his place holding up the wall:
> "No need for all of us to go to the house - we'd likely overwhelm poor Mrs. Lyman with our combined, um, personalities.  Rahvin and I should be able to handle that aspect of the investigation.  I think the more ground we can cover early on, the more likely we are not to lose whatever trail there is.  These first few hours are crucial."




Angus replies, "The Big Grey Guy is right!  Say, Constable Sir, can I call you The Cloud Constable?"


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 26, 2007)

*Alarion*


The knight from Tovarre adjusts the angle of his scabbard as he nods at Dresden.  "Very well, my friends.  Let us go find our mapmaker.  To clarify things, Rahvin and Soulfetter will check the crime scene, the rest will look around the area and see if the townsfolk saw anything untoward.  Onward we, bravely!"     With that, he walks to the door and stands aside to let Thea pass first.


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2007)

*Is everyone doing as Alarion suggests?*

Please relate any variances from what he said.  Otherwise, I will assume that you are proceeding as indicated by Constable Alarion.

{Okay, this was a mistake!  I should have called for individual actions at this point.}


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2007)

Just ignore the double posting....


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2007)

*Group Actions Outlined by Raul*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Please relate any variances from what he said.  Otherwise, I will assume that you are proceeding as indicated by Constable Alarion.




Raul/Jonas will accompany Alarion/Andrew/Thea, Rahvin/Soulfetter, and Darius/Moru to see where the mapmaker's office is and where the crime occurred.  After settling on a meeting time and place, the constables will split into the four groups.

Raul and Jonas will take the "high road" as it were, investigating tall buildings in the area around the crime scene and the mapmaker's office, asking if anyone saw anything and looking for evidence of someone using a roof or balcony, etc. as a spying location (cigarette butts, trash, etc.) moving generally along the likely routes to the Dammit Wall, as previously suggested.

OOC:
The four groups have previously indicated their anticipated actions, both collectively and separately in the following posts:
In general:  235, 238, 239
Raul/Jonas -- here as well as 247, 255
Alarion/Andrew/Thea -- 248, 249, 259
Rahvin/Soulfetter -- 241, 245
Darius/Moru -- 246
If I left anything off, please correct.


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2007)

*Waitaminnit!  Let Me Think About What I Said...*

Didn't I just get through saying, AND I QUOTE MYSELF:

"Hey! Y'all need to just calm down! We've got a good party going here, let's not mess it up. If you have any kind of an "election" for a leader, that's exactly what you'll be doing because somebody's feelings will be hurt and somebody will be absolutely sure that they could do a better job. So JUST DROP IT, ok? You are ALL Constables, which means that you are ALL leaders! Everyone should feel free to show as much initiative as the situation calls for, but you should all also remember that all the rest of you are Constables too, so everyone is due the same amount of respect, from other citizens, and from each other. (Just not from Iggy! hehe)"

This DEFINITELY applies to having one player state actions/intentions for the entire party.  So, the upshot is that -- Raul can speak for Raul, and we'll accept his actions as stated, but everyone else needs to tell us what their own character ONLY is doing.


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2007)

*Moru Sen*

ooc:  Moru will, for now, become very attached to Darius's shadow.

still ooc:  And this goes to the heart of the reason for the post about everyone speaking for themselves.  Moru's player told us that he would be gone for awhile, and that we should take care of him.  But, occasionally, someone may be absent from the game for a time without telling us.  Letting one person speak for everybody could unjustifiably put that character, whose player hasn't checked in recently, in dire jeopardy and danger of life and limb.  We prefer that each player tell us specifically about that sort of thing.


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2007)

*The Mapmaker's Office*

You arrive, as a goup, at a small, brick building with a gray slate roof that bears a sign that reads:  "FINDERS, KEEPERS!" and beneath that, "Krado Lyman, Cartographer."  Jonas can identify no specific tracks of any interest.  The shutters are closed and the door is locked.  

After asking around of the neighbors a bit, you learn the location of Mr. K. Lyman's home.  It is several streets over in a quiet residential neighborhood.  Mrs. Lyman greets you at the door and seems surprised that Constables from the 14th are working on the case.  Nevertheless she seems cooperative and invites you in for tea and crumpets (and she is a supremely talented baker!).

"Yes, my Krado left for work as he always does on Tuesday, with his lunch in hand.  He never gets home past 5:30 p.m., so when it got to be 6:00 p.m. I began to get very worried, indeed!  He never came home that night.  The next morning, I walked to the shop, found the door closed and locked, just as he always left it.  She bows her head and weeps softly at this point.  "Poor Krado!  Oh, I'm so worried!  I have no idea why some person would want to hurt him!  He is such a gentle soul!  But, you'll be wanting to look around the office for yourselves, won't you?"   She dries her eyes on her apron.  "Here's the key," she says, handing you the spare key to "FINDERS, KEEPERS!"

OOC:  So, are we headed back to Krado's office after we finish our tea and crumpets, or are there more questions?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2007)

*Raul's investigation 1*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> You arrive, as a goup, at a small, brick building with a gray slate roof that bears a sign that reads:  "FINDERS, KEEPERS!" and beneath that, "Krado Lyman, Cartographer."  Jonas can identify no specific tracks of any interest.  The shutters are closed and the door is locked.
> 
> After asking around of the neighbors a bit, you learn the location of Mr. K. Lyman's home.  It is several streets over in a quiet residential neighborhood.  Mrs. Lyman greets you at the door and seems surprised that Constables from the 14th are working on the case.  Nevertheless she seems cooperative and invites you in for tea and crumpets (and she is a supremely talented baker!).
> 
> ...





At Lyman's shop, Raul will look around the outside to identify the nearby buildings and any that look down on the shop.  Raul will also survey that area for bums or other loiterers in the street in this area.  Raul will also look for the apparent route taken to get on the roof by the suspicious-looking character reported by Constables O'Malley and Hoolihan.
[sblock=OOC]What?  Angus couldn't be bothered to tell us where the alleged crime scene is?  After all, Angus did read us from his notebook that Lyman's house was broken into, and he was taken from there.[/sblock]
When the group arrives at Lyman's home, Raul will not enter the house but will explore the outside of the house, looking for clues outside the windows, especially the reportedly broken rear window and in the yard, especially near the allegedly trampled garden.  Looking outward away from the house, are there any nearby buildings that look down on the house?

[sblock=OOC]The idea that we not crowd the widow is looking well thought out with her story not jiving with the initial report given to the group by Angus, reading from the report but then Angus in conversation didn't get his story straight.  So is the widow so traumatized that she doesn't remember what happened or are we being jerked around by Angus and Festus?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> At Lyman's shop, Raul will look around the outside to identify the nearby buildings and any that look down on the shop.  Raul will also survey that area for bums or other loiterers in the street in this area.  Raul will also look for the apparent route taken to get on the roof by the suspicious-looking character reported by Constables O'Malley and Hoolihan.
> [sblock=OOC]What?  Angus couldn't be bothered to tell us where the alleged crime scene is?  After all, Angus did read us from his notebook that Lyman's house was broken into, and he was taken from there.[/sblock]
> When the group arrives at Lyman's home, Raul will not enter the house but will explore the outside of the house, looking for clues outside the windows, especially the reportedly broken rear window and in the yard, especially near the allegedly trampled garden.  Looking outward away from the house, are there any nearby buildings that look down on the house?
> 
> [sblock=OOC]The idea that we not crowd the widow is looking well thought out with her story not jiving with the initial report given to the group by Angus, reading from the report but then Angus in conversation didn't get his story straight.  So is the widow so traumatized that she doesn't remember what happened or are we being jerked around by Angus and Festus?[/sblock]




Practically every building nearby looks down on Lyman's shop.  He is, after all, a halfling, and halflings are notoriously altitude averse.

At the Lyman house, Mrs. Lyman has thoroughly straightened up and swept/mopped/washed the crime scene, so it is thoroughly compromised now.  She appears to have been receiving guests recently, (empty dishes and cups sitting in various odd places all around the living room), and when asked, she relates that she has had well-wishers coming by to bring food or just to keep her company almost every night since this happened.  And the more you think about it, the more contrved her tears appeared to be when first you met her.  All of the rear windows are now intact.  Mrs. Lyman says, "Oh, goodness, yes!  I had that repaired right away!  It was so very untidy having broken glass all over the place!"

Angus was quite confident in the story as he related it, and he appeared to have very careful notes that he took down as he learned new facts.

[sblock=OOC] So, this stuff just doesn't add up, does it?  You have to determine who you're going to believe, and what you're going to do about it.[/sblock]

Bocephus waits outside while you go into the Lyman house.  When you come out, eventually, he's eager to be of any use, running errands, etc.  Hmmm, he must want something......


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2007)

An examination of Lyman's shop reveals that it is relatively easy for an averaged sized person to climb. Nothing on top seems amiss. 

OOC: Those exploring the roof areas of nearby buildings please make a search check.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2007)

*Raul's investigation 1b*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> An examination of Lyman's shop reveals that it is relatively easy for an averaged sized person to climb. Nothing on top seems amiss.
> 
> OOC: Those exploring the roof areas of nearby buildings please make a search check.




[sblock=Rooftop Search Check]roof-top search near Lyman shop (1d20+3=13)[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 27, 2007)

[highlight]"Great pastries Ms. Lyman!"[/highlight] says Darius. [highlight]"How long have you and Mr. Lyman been married? Have there been any fights lately? Do you have any children? Does Mr. Lyman have any friends he might confide in? Where can we find them? Did your neighbors see anything? Who can we talk to?"[/highlight] Moru places his hand on Darius's shoulder as if to calm him down. Darius shuts up and waits expectantly, munching with delight on a fluffy buttered crumpet with cinnamon and currants. [sblock=OOC]Diplomacy check (1d20+2=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 27, 2007)

*Alarion*

_Did she not run down the street during the fire, claiming orcs had attacked her house?_  Alarion narrows his gray eyes as he studies the halfling woman, and waits expectantly for her answers to Darius's inquiries.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

As the other constables are inquiring of Ms Lyman, Andrew will look around the perimeter of the house to see if there are any sewer portals close by slowly extending his search in a spiral pattern till he locates the closet sewer manhole covers.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2007)

*Flora Lyman*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"Great pastries Ms. Lyman!"[/highlight] says Darius. [highlight]"How long have you and Mr. Lyman been married? Have there been any fights lately? Do you have any children? Does Mr. Lyman have any friends he might confide in? Where can we find them? Did your neighbors see anything? Who can we talk to?"[/highlight] Moru places his hand on Darius's shoulder as if to calm him down. Darius shuts up and waits expectantly, munching with delight on a fluffy buttered crumpet with cinnamon and currants. [sblock=OOC]Diplomacy check (1d20+2=14)[/sblock]




"Oh, please, sir, call me Flora.  Let's see, I married Krado 37 years ago.  No, sadly, we are unable to have children.  I've asked the neighbors for help, but none of them saw anything."  She pats Darius on the belly, "My, you have a hearty appetite!  Do my currants agree with you?"  The pastries, incidentally, are truly wonderful, with just a hint of spiciness.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> 
> _Did she not run down the street during the fire, claiming orcs had attacked her house?_  Alarion narrows his gray eyes as he studies the halfling woman, and waits expectantly for her answers to Darius's inquiries.




"Oh, pshaw!  We had the fire out in no time at all!  The biggest loss was my velvet draperies, and they were getting old, anyway," says Flora Lyman.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As the other constables are inquiring of Ms Lyman, Andrew will look around the perimeter of the house to see if there are any sewer portals close by slowly extending his search in a spiral pattern till he locates the closet sewer manhole covers.




The nearest manhole is near the corner, about forty yards from the Lyman house.  There is a storm drain a bit closer, but it seems to empty into a nearby vacant lot.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 28, 2007)

*Alarion*

[sblock=OOC]
Hmmmm  Note to self:  Leif has problems with my italics....  will start labeling inner dialogue...       (seriously, I wouldnt have referred to her in third person like that.  But no worries, It still works)   
[/sblock]

"You mean to say you did not see your husband's attackers, goodwife Lyman?  Are you sure?"    The knight takes another pastry.  "By my Troth, but these are delicious!"   Alarion decides it is best not to confront her with Angus's report just yet.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Hmmmm  Note to self:  Leif has problems with my italics....  will start labeling inner dialogue...       (seriously, I wouldnt have referred to her in third person like that.  But no worries, It still works)
> ...




"Well, when I first came out of my bedroom, after Krado had already confronted the intruder, I did see one orc-looking fellow, but I ran out into the street as fast as I could!  In my slippers, no less!" says Flora Lyman.

[sblock=oops!]  Sorry about that, I wasn't paying enough attention, I guess.  I would assure you that it won't happen again, but you wouldn't believe me anyway, would you? hehe  Not to worry, she just thought that you were addressing Darius, as did I.  [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 28, 2007)

*Alarion*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Well, when I first came out of my bedroom, after Krado had already confronted the intruder, I did see one orc-looking fellow, but I ran out into the street as fast as I could!  In my slippers, no less!" says Flora Lyman.
> [/sblock]




The knight finishes his pastry thoughtfully, then looks the halfling goodwife in the eye.  "Mistress Lyman, a few minutes ago you stated that your husband never came home from work that night.  Now you tell me you saw him fighting an orcish foe.  Forgive me, but did I misunderstand something?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> 
> The knight finishes his pastry thoughtfully, then looks the halfling goodwife in the eye.  "Mistress Lyman, a few minutes ago you stated that your husband never came home from work that night.  Now you tell me you saw him fighting an orcish foe.  Forgive me, but did I misunderstand something?"




Flora Lyman wrings her handkerchief for a moment, squeezing copious amounts of her fresh, warm tears into her lap, her lower lip quivering uncontrollably. "Ohhh, Horsefeathers!  Well, it's no wonder, you gentlemen have got me so confused that I don't know whether I'm coming or going!  Krado did come home, but it was so much later than he usually arrives that I had already given up on him and gone to bed!  So, what I meant was that while I was waiting for him he never arrived.  But, in the night, I was awakened by a very loud noise in the house.  I was terrified!  Krado went to investigate, but I was so sleepy that I don't remember even feeling surprised to see that he had come home sometime after I went to bed!  It was after he went to investigate that I heard the noise of a struggle and the growls and grunts of some creature, and then I ran out of the house in a panic!  Anyway, why do you Constables insist upon tomenting a poor old woman instead of looking for my Krado??!  You insist on remaining in the ONE house in Lauralie Summerhome where I am absolutely sure that Krado is not to be found!  You certainly gave me the impression that you were a group of investigators of some ability, but I'm still waiting for you to demonstrate any prowess!"


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 28, 2007)

*Alarion*

The knight looks somewhat embarrassed when she begins to cry, but somehow her explanation for the two different stories does not sound convincing.

[sblock=Sense Motive]

Using just normal human intuition: *1d20=15* 

[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Sense motive (1d20=2) when asking if she wants husband back. Oh well. 
Search (1d20+3=4) when looking for evidence of recent window repair. Actually, when I don't see anything immediately, let me go over it again closely and "take 20".
[/sblock]Darius says [highlight] "Now, now, Ms. Lyman, we're only trying to help. Your husband has gone missing in a very big city and it could be some seemingly insignificant detail that gives us the clue we need to find him. And you _do_ want us to find him, don't you?" [/highlight] Darius studies Ms. Lyman's reaction to the question. 

Then Darius thinks _"We've got to talk to the neighbors to see if there have been any domestic disputes. We're certainly not getting the full story here."_ After excusing themselves (and Darius grabbing a crumpet with coconut sprinkles), Darius and Moru study the rear windows carefully for any evidence of recent repair. Seeing Bocephus hanging around outside, they exit the house and approach him. [highlight]"Hey Bo, what d'ya know? Want some of my crumpet? It's got coconut sprinkles! And by the way, have you heard anything about the Lymans?"[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2007)

*Alarion*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> 
> The knight looks somewhat embarrassed when she begins to cry, but somehow her explanation for the two different stories does not sound convincing.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Alarion] You sense a confused, simple woman who is overwhelmed by unfamilar circumstances and who, despite her best intentions is, nevertheless, really enjoying all of the attention she is receiving.  In other words, she's really not up to anything. [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 28, 2007)

*Alarion*

"I apologize, goodwife, if I have made you feel ill at ease.  As Constable Darius has stated, we merely need to make sure we know everything that happened on that night insofar as we can."  He stands to his full height.  "And we DO mean to find him, mistress Lyman, where'er he may be.  On that, you have my word as a Knight."


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2007)

*Darius*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Sense motive (1d20=2) when asking if she wants husband back. Oh well.
> Search (1d20+3=4) when looking for evidence of recent window repair. Actually, when I don't see anything immediately, let me go over it again closely and "take 20".
> [/sblock]Darius says [highlight] "Now, now, Ms. Lyman, we're only trying to help. Your husband has gone missing in a very big city and it could be some seemingly insignificant detail that gives us the clue we need to find him. And you _do_ want us to find him, don't you?" [/highlight] Darius studies Ms. Lyman's reaction to the question.
> 
> Then Darius thinks _"We've got to talk to the neighbors to see if there have been any domestic disputes. We're certainly not getting the full story here."_ After excusing themselves (and Darius grabbing a crumpet with coconut sprinkles), Darius and Moru study the rear windows carefully for any evidence of recent repair. Seeing Bocephus hanging around outside, they exit the house and approach him. [highlight]"Hey Bo, what d'ya know? Want some of my crumpet? It's got coconut sprinkles! And by the way, have you heard anything about the Lymans?"[/highlight]




"Of course I want my husband back!"  says Mrs. Flora Lyman.

On your window search, you find that the area does seem to have been recently repaired, and by someone who has very little knowledge of home improvement.  Like, say, maybe a halfling housewife?  You get the definite feeling that you've about reached the end of any productive knowledge here, and that it's about time to check out Krado Lyman's office. [sblock=duhhh!]My new level of DM has allowed me, finally, to take the feat "Recognize Italics!" Though, I must say that I like your practice of doing thoughts in white and speech in some other color.    [/sblock]

Bocephus:  "Oh, thank you very much for the crumpet, Constable Darius, Sir!  That's delicious!  Say, I don't suppose you could snag me another one of those, could you?  Those sprinkles are great!  No,  as far as I have heard, the Lymans are just your average milk-toast halfilings."


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2007)

*Alarion*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> 
> "I apologize, goodwife, if I have made you feel ill at ease.  As Constable Darius has stated, we merely need to make sure we know everything that happened on that night insofar as we can."  He stands to his full height.  "And we DO mean to find him, mistress Lyman, where'er he may be.  On that, you have my word as a Knight."





Rising from her chair, Flora Lyman says to Alarion, "Oh, I do thank you most sincerely, Constable, Sir!"   As you all sympathetically also rise along with the lady, she moves toward the front door and holds out the tray of crumpets for you each to take one for the road.  "Please find my Krado and return him to me safe and sound!"  ooc: Now Darius makes his search of the window, from the outside.  And you just happen to get an extra crumpet for later, in case you decide to give Bocephus another one (or you can just keep it for yourself!)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 28, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Having found the sewer and a storm drain, Andrew will briefly inspect them to determine if they h ave been recently opened.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Having found the sewer and a storm drain, Andrew will briefly inspect them to determine if they h ave been recently opened.




search roll, please?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 28, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

1d20+3-> [13,3] = (16)

Search


----------



## Scotley (Jul 29, 2007)

Andrew's careful observation suggests that the two manhole covers he could find in the area have not been opened recently. There is a significant accumulation of grit around the opening. Probing with a dagger tip suggests that it has not moved in months. Nearby grates are equally unhelpful. It appears that Krado's abductors were bold enough to roam the streets, at least by night. Just when he thinks there is no clue to be found here. Andrew spots something of interest in the vacant lot. There is a substantial compost pile on the lot. Taking a look behind it in the shade of a large tree he finds the grass has been mashed down as if two or three man sized creatures have lain here for some time. The spot is not redily visible from the street or nearby homes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 29, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Carefully, Andrew will search the area and the composte pile and the site where the three men lay very carefully looking for any thing that may have fell out of their pocket as well as taking a few seconds to sketch the area. Having done that he will lay down next to one of the impressions to get a grounds eye view of what can be seen from the position.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2007)

After listening carefully to the others excellent questioning of Mrs. Lyman, Jonas feels the need to ask a simple question.

"Mrs. Lyman, do you have a portrait of your husband that we may see, or provide a very good description of him so we know who it is we are looking for by sight."


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2007)

*Jonas and Andrew*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> After listening carefully to the others excellent questioning of Mrs. Lyman, Jonas feels the need to ask a simple question.
> 
> "Mrs. Lyman, do you have a portrait of your husband that we may see, or provide a very good description of him so we know who it is we are looking for by sight."



Jonas

Mrs. Lyman says, "Yes, I can show you a portrait of Krado.  Of course, I could never part with it, its one of our most prized possessions!  So you'll have to be content with just seeing it where it hangs on our wall."   Flora Lyman shows you a portrait of the happy couple, painted when they were about 20 years younger.  You make particular note of Krado's lively brown eyes, the cut of his chin, and other features that are not likely to change with time.  You feel reasonably certain that you could easily pick him out of a crowd of half-orcs!    Flora continues, "Now, please understand, Krado, umm, filled out some after this portait was made.  He stands about 34 inches tall, and he weighs right around 48 pounds."

[sblock=Andrew]  I'm not ignoring you, sir, but I want to let Scott take care of the action with you.  Hope you don't mind. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2007)

"I thank you kindly Mrs. Lyman, that will indeed help. And now I know I would like to take the key and take a look inside Mr. Lyman's office. Do the rest of you gentelmen have any more questions?" asks Jonas standing to leave. he was eager to search the office for business leads, espcially as to the manner of maps he made and for whom.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 29, 2007)

*Alarion*




			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "I thank you kindly Mrs. Lyman, that will indeed help. And now I know I would like to take the key and take a look inside Mr. Lyman's office. Do the rest of you gentelmen have any more questions?" asks Jonas standing to leave. he was eager to search the office for business leads, espcially as to the manner of maps he made and for whom.





"Not I, friend Jonas."  Alarion once again bows to the halfling.  "Be well, goodwife Lyman.  And do not lose faith.  We will do our very utmost to find your husband."  With that, he turns with a fluorish of his cape, and strides out the door to begin his assigned examination of the area.


----------



## xedr (Jul 29, 2007)

[sblock=quote]







			
				Leif said:
			
		

> You get the definite feeling that you've about reached the end of any productive knowledge here, and that it's about time to check out Krado Lyman's office.



[/sblock]Splitting his last crumpet, Darius hands half to Bocephus and eats the rest. [highlight]"Thanks for trying, Bo"[/highlight] Darius and Moru knock on a couple of neighbors' doors and verify that, indeed, the Lymans are regular folks, there have been no domestic disturbances, and that other than current police activities, this really is a quiet neighborhood. And Oh, Yes, Flora is the best baker in the ward and if she ever opens a shop everybody in the neighborhood will just die of obesity. Her sister is married to a 2nd or 3rd cousin of Magistrate Festus himself, so she's practically royalty though she don't put on any airs or anythin'. They had a pet parakeet named Chirpy who carried a pretty tune but left such a mess under the cage I don't see how Flora could put up with it, she's such a fastidious goodwife an' all. But then Chirpy died a couple years ago and maybe that's why they didn't get a new one. And speaking of birds, wasn't there a migration due ... 
Delicately extricating themselves Darius and Moru rush back to join the others as they head for the mapmaker's shop.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2007)

*Jonas and Alarion, Darius, and All The Gang*

*Jonas and Alarion*
Mrs. Lyman graciously curtseys to Jonas and Alarion, and says, "I am in your debt, good sirs! I know that you will do all that is in your power to bring my Krado home to me."

*Darius*
Bocephus accepts the defiled crumpet greedily.  "Wow, thanks, Mr. Constable Sir!  Mmmmmm, I especially like that special sauce you added to that last one, it was even better that the first!  Just the right hint of saltiness!"  Bocephus winks indulgently at Darius.

*All*
Now the majority of the Constables pass out of the Lyman home.  You see Darius conferring with Bocephus off to one side, and the grubby goblin has a worshipful expression on his dirty face as he is hungrily devouring the last of one of Mrs. Lyman's delicious crumpets. You also catch a glimpse of Andrew nearby in a field inspecting something, and then he straightens to his full height and heads back over toward the group. (ooc:  Scotley still has a little unfinished business to complete with Andrew and his search, but I am assuming that Andrew will be rejoining the rest of you shortly.)  You decide to just walk to Lyman's cartography shop, since it is, for Lauralie Summerhome anyway, such a pleasant day!  You can't even see your breath when you exhale!  You have a pleasant short walk to the shop,  and you enjoy the quiet of the neighborhood that is quite rare in much of the 14th.  With that, you arrive back outside of "FINDERS, KEEPERS," Krado Lyman's map-making establishment.

There is a man sweeping his walk outside of the bootmaker's shop next door to Krado's place.  He sees your approach, and Moru Sen takes the opportunity to question him briefly:  "Tell me, if you please, Sir, what do you know of the erstwhile cartographer in the shop adjacent to yours?"  "Well," says the gentleman, "I know Krado only in passing, which is to say that I don't really know him at all.  He is a very quiet sort, he keeps to himself mostly, but he has, recently, been more talkative.  I think he has been working on some new project that interested him very much.  He was pretty cagey about the whole thing, wouldn't tell me much about it, other than to say that he couldn't believe someone hadn't thought of it before."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 29, 2007)

*Alarion* 

"I shall take a look on the outside, friends, whilst you enter the small cartographer's shoppe."  He carefully walks around the shop, of particular interest are any alleys or unorthodox approaches.  

[sblock]

1- Alarion takes 20 on search for a total of 22
2-I believe Darius SPLIT the crumpet, to share it, he did not spit on it...      

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2007)

*Perhaps you're right*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> 
> 
> [sblock] I believe Darius SPLIT the crumpet, to share it, he did not spit on it...       [/sblock]




Maybe you're right, but I still like my interpretation better.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> There is a man sweeping his walk outside of the bootmaker's shop next door to Krado's place.  He sees your approach, and Moru Sen takes the opportunity to question him briefly:  "Tell me, if you please, Sir, what do you know of the erstwhile cartographer in the shop adjacent to yours?"  "Well," says the gentleman, "I know Krado only in passing, which is to say that I don't really know him at all.  He is a very quiet sort, he keeps to himself mostly, but he has, recently, been more talkative.  I think he has been working on some new project that interested him very much.  He was pretty cagey about the whole thing, wouldn't tell me much about it, other than to say that he couldn't believe someone hadn't thought of it before."




The wheel start spinning in Jonas' head as he hears the neighbour's comments. Jonas takes the key and carefully opens the door to the shop.


----------



## xedr (Jul 29, 2007)

*That's disgusting...*

[sblock=ooc]... but if that's what goblins like, Darius will do Bocephus the courtesy of spitting on the crumpet for him.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thea had been almost unnaturally quiet for some time now- certainly the entirety of their visit into the 2nd ward, and for a while before.  She still had friends here, or so she liked to think, and this was where she had started her career in the constabulary- but something, somehow, didn't seem right.  Her mind was still busy analyzing and replaying their brief encounter with the rogue druid, and their (far too lengthy, in her opinion) trip into the sewer.  She knew that she ought to be working a bit harder on this investigation- but she didn't like leaving such a complicated case unfinished either.  And maybe, just maybe, she wasn't quite so happy to be back in her old stomping grounds- she wanted to show off, just a bit, now that she was part of such an elite team, or at least she wanted a warmer reception.  Even the faces she recognized around the station seemed coolly aloof, rather than old friends...

Then she remembered that she was an outsider now- part of Ironshirt's top-flight investigative team.  The 2nd ward officers would see them more as competitors, rather than allies.  So the best she could do would be to help crack the case, and catch up on old times later.  She mulled over matters as they visited the mapmaker's home, and it was only as they approached the shop that she began to come out of her reticent state.  As Jonas unlocks the door, she is practically by his shoulder, and she peers eagerly into the shop as soon as she can.  "Perhaps only a few of us ought to enter- it may be cramped for folk larger than the owner," she says wistfully, hoping for a trove of precious clues- or at least some interesting tidbits...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"I'd likely be more comfortable out side, anyway - I'll accompany Alarion on his external inspection."


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2007)

*For Thea*

OOC:  While you were in the stationhouse/Magistrate's Building of the 2nd Ward, you didn't see anyone that you recognized.  But now you remember that almost all of  the constables were away on their assignment to monitor the picket line because of The Shiv's strike inthe 2nd.  Still, your old workplace felt different somehow.  There were a few changes in the decor of the place, but that wasn't it, exactly.  It was more that you felt like a visitor, and that coupled with the dearth of familiar faces made it seem alien somehow.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 30, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> "Perhaps only a few of us ought to enter- it may be cramped for folk larger than the owner," she says wistfully, hoping for a trove of precious clues- or at least some interesting tidbits...




"Excellent observation Thea. I'm leaving Bruno outside as well."  says Jonas giving the dog at his side a rub on the head and giving him the order to stay outside the door.


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2007)

*Actually....*

Krado's shop is suited to larger folk as well.  It seems that he didn't really care how tall a person was, he was more interested in whether his customers paid their bills on time.  Given the racial makeup of the population of Lauralie Summerhome, Krado might have become a very skinny halfling, indeed, if he didn't also cater to larger customers.  The ceiling in Krado's shop will easily accommodate most of the party.  SoulFetter, on the other hand, will have to go through his contortionist maneuvers, as the ceiling height is only 6 feet 3 inches.  Are we all going inside??


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2007)

*SoulFetter*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "I'd likely be more comfortable out side, anyway - I'll accompany Alarion on his external inspection."





Nope.


----------



## Lou (Jul 30, 2007)

*Raul's investigation 1c*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Krado's shop ...... Are we all going inside??




No.  Raul is continuing his surrounding rooftop searching.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Andrew begins to seach his memory to see if he know how long the shiv have been on strike and how long the 2nd have been maning the picket line.


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2007)

*Raul and Andrew*

*Raul*
And just how is Raul going to go about gaining access to these rooftops?  There is no imminent threat at the present time that would justify this.  Most shops in the area have pitched rooves that are not conducive to walking around on, anyway, and most shokeepers would rather not have you up there without a good reason.  Are you looking for something specific?

*Andrew*
The strike by the Shiv, as you seem to remember, has been going on for a week or so, two weeks at most, probably.  (Although it is not terribly certain that you were aware of the strike when it first started.  It took a little time for the merchants to run low on goods, which is when the strike began to be felt in earnest.  The Constables of the 2nd Ward have been pulling picket line duty since about the 4th or 5th day of the strike.  Word on the street has it that a settlement of the dispute is most likely comng soon, as soon as the final terms of the settlement are hammered out.  As you understand it, the strike was primarily caused by a dispute over sick days and "hardship pay."  It is highly unlikely that The Shiv will win a concession on paid sick days. The average merchant is able to scrape by without The Shiv, but they definitely make commerce flow more smoothly.


----------



## xedr (Jul 30, 2007)

Darius follows up on Moru's questions to the sweeper, asking whether Krado has been doing any surveying recently.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2007)

Andrew-Taking a spot on the ground Andrew quickly surmises that this is only a fair place to watch the Lyman residence at best. Unfortunately for a hypothetical watcher, there seem to be no other secluded vantage points nearby. From his prone position Andrew spots a piece of soiled paper tucked into the compost heap. It is very oily. Upon closer examination he discovers that the paper is filled with the well gnawed bones of some small animal, perhaps rabbit or more likely gopher. From the oil on the paper he surmises that the animal had been deep fried before consumption. The paper is odd. It seems to be made up of little pieces of slightly different colored paper. It seems to be some sort sort of homemade or recycled paper made of scrap. It is not the sort of thing most citizens of the city would consider eating off of. Otherwise there is nothing else of note here. 

Raul-A search of nearby rooftops doesn't reveal anything of interest. Indeed most of the homeowners near the Lyman residence would not be amenable to having someone climbing their house. Are you also checking out rooftops near the office?


----------



## Lou (Jul 30, 2007)

*Raul's investigation 2*

[sblock=confused]

I'm confused as to where Raul is and where we are on the time-line.

Post 266


			
				Lou said:
			
		

> At Lyman's shop, Raul will look around the outside to identify the nearby buildings and any that look down on the shop.  Raul will also survey that area for bums or other loiterers in the street in this area.




Post 268


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> An examination of Lyman's shop reveals that it is relatively easy for an averaged sized person to climb. Nothing on top seems amiss.
> 
> OOC: Those exploring the roof areas of nearby buildings please make a search check.





Post 269


			
				Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=Rooftop Search Check]roof-top search near Lyman shop (1d20+3=13)[/sblock]



Post 309


			
				Leif said:
			
		

> *Raul*
> And just how is Raul going to go about gaining access to these rooftops?  There is no imminent threat at the present time that would justify this.  Most shops in the area have pitched rooves that are not conducive to walking around on, anyway, and most shokeepers would rather not have you up there without a good reason.  Are you looking for something specific?




Post  311


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Raul-A search of nearby rooftops doesn't reveal anything of interest. Indeed most of the homeowners near the Lyman residence would not be amenable to having someone climbing their house. Are you also checking out rooftops near the office?




[/sblock]

Once Raul has identified the buildings nearby Lyman's shop, other than the already identified bootmaker's shop, he will look for taller buildings that overlook Lyman's shop.  Raul is looking for locations where someone could have spied on Lyman's shop from afar without being too obvious, looking for evidence of someone using a roof or balcony, etc. as a spying location (cigarette butts, trash, etc.).  Raul will ask if anyone with a view of Lyman's shop saw anything unusual.


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Once Raul has identified the buildings nearby Lyman's shop, other than the already identified bootmaker's shop, he will look for taller buildings that overlook Lyman's shop.  Raul is looking for locations where someone could have spied on Lyman's shop from afar without being too obvious, looking for evidence of someone using a roof or balcony, etc. as a spying location (cigarette butts, trash, etc.).  Raul will ask if anyone with a view of Lyman's shop saw anything unusual.




There are no other buildings/shops of particular note to the investigation.  During and before your search, you have occasion to speak to Andrew, and he informs you that he has already identified the apparent staging area.  No one else in the area noticed anything of note, other than what has already been learned from the next door neighbor to Krado Lyman's shop.  The sense that you get from speaking to the other neighbors is that Krado is/was a singurlarly forgettable person who didn't make much of an impression of any lasting note on anyone.  Oh, and from the recycled paper that Andrew located, you reasonably conclude that the perp you seek is not someone who would knowingly leave any litter behind.    He would seem to be quite environmentally conscious, one might almost say a nature lover.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Into the shop*

Once the door was opened, Thea moved in at the first opportunity.  She gazed around the establishment quickly, trying to get an initial impression of the place- and then she got down to the business of serious searching...

OOC: [sblock] First order of business is a quick scan to see if the shop has been searched and/or ransacked.  Then start looking for more interesting details- whether there is a separate work-space, or storage area for special/valuable maps, that sort of thing.  Search roll 17 (initial) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1182641 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2007)

*The Search of Krado Lyman's Shop*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Once the door was opened, Thea moved in at the first opportunity.  She gazed around the establishment quickly, trying to get an initial impression of the place- and then she got down to the business of serious searching...
> 
> OOC: [sblock] First order of business is a quick scan to see if the shop has been searched and/or ransacked.  Then start looking for more interesting details- whether there is a separate work-space, or storage area for special/valuable maps, that sort of thing.  Search roll 17 (initial) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1182641 [/sblock]




ooc:  First things first, who else is going to help Thea search and how? (Search rolls, please?)  Everyone who goes in immediately sees that the whole place is not totally ransacked, but you doubt if Krado Lyman would have left it this disorderly on purpose.  On the wall by the large cartogrpher's drawing board a message has been scrawled on the wall with charcoal in a language that Jonas (and anyone else who speaks it) recognizes as orcish.  It says: "DON MES WIT DA FURTEENF -W."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 31, 2007)

Alarion, as stated previously, is searching outside


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Bagging the evidence Andrew will rejoin the group outside of the shop. Seeing Bo, Andrew will walk over to him and say "A moment if you please Bocephus, if i was in the market for this type of snack (showing him the paper and remains) where would i go looking for it and could recommend one or two places that are the better ones"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bocephus responds.*

"Hey was that deep fried Gopher? You can't get that just anywhere. There are a few vendors in the 12th maybe you could get it, but I've never seen that funky paper before."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

"Deep fried Gohper...is it any good" Andrew asks.."Is the 12 the only place i can find it or are there vendors in other wards that serve this morsel. An orcish delicaey is it not"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

"Its great. I don't know much about Orcs, but I expect they like it. I guess Gopher might be common in the 13th as well as the 12th. Not so much in other wards, but I can ask around."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

"Please do Bocehpus, here are a couple of silver to defry your cost in the seach of this treat.....and do let me know if you see a vendor with this type of paper"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 31, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> ooc:  First things first, who else is going to help Thea search and how? (Search rolls, please?)  Everyone who goes in immediately sees that the whole place is not totally ransacked, but you doubt if Krado Lyman would have left it this disorderly on purpose.  On the wall by the large cartogrpher's drawing board a message has been scrawled on the wall with charcoal in a language that Jonas (and anyone else who speaks it) recognizes as orcish.  It says: "DON MES WIT DA FURTEENF -W."





As Jonas enters the office, he spies the graffiti and translates it for the benefit of those entering. 
"Seems our miscreants are traveling a bit." Jonas says dryly. He then turns his attention to search the premises for salient clues as to who may have done this or what Mr. Lyman may have been working on.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas Searches 'Finders Keepers' (1d20+12=25) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Please do Bocehpus, here are a couple of silver to defry your cost in the seach of this treat.....and do let me know if you see a vendor with this type of paper"




"Thank you Constable sir. I'll bring you a tasty deep fried Gopher right away."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Having found one spotting post, Andrew will circle out from the Shop and look for a similar area that one could lay down and observe the business.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 31, 2007)

"I'll take this side of the office. Let's see about those cartography supplies," Rahvin says, also entering the office and joining in the search.

"I wonder why the orcs' warning is not to mess with the Fourteenth,"  he says. "Either they have backing from someone in our ward, or this is just to throw everyone off the trail."

[sblock=search roll] Rahvin searches Lyman's shop also (1d20+9=25) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2007)

ooc:  So, by my reckoning, Alarion, Andrew, and Raul are outisde Krado's shop, Alarion searching the outside of the shop itself (with SoulFetter's help, since he's too big to fit comforably inside the shop), and Andrew and Raul elsewhere in the vicinity.  That puts Jonas, Rahvin, Thea, Darius, and Moru Sen in the shop.  Sound about right?

Moru turns to Rahvin and says, "Hey, I don't think the message mentions the 14th, as I read it, it says, "Don't mess with the THIRTEENTH!"

SoulFetter is doing an admirable job holding up the exterior wall of the shop.  (No, it's not falling down, he's just leaning against it.)  Alarion's search has, so far, revealed nothing of particular not.

Jonas locates some notes in a desk drawer that are written in the common tongue.  They seem to pertain to what Krado calls "The Great Project," which he seems to have been working on lately by making surveys and preliminary skethches of maps.  His survey notes seem to correspond to streets, neighborhoods, and Wards in Lauralie Summerhome.  Rahvin finds some of these preliminary sketches, and he recognizes the general pattern of some of the streets as being virtually identical to portions of this area of Lauralie Summerhome, but with some additional routes that don't fit with the streets.


----------



## xedr (Jul 31, 2007)

Upon seeing the message, Darius rolls his eyes. [highlight]"Who is that message for? Certainly not Krado, as they've already kidnapped him. If it's for us, they're either stupid or very cocky, or possibly trying to put us off track."[/highlight] Darius examines the message closely and joins in the general search for clues. [highlight]"I didn't even know orcs could write."[/highlight][sblock=ooc]search roll (1d20+3=16)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

In addition to the items already noted here is a description of the shop. Probing about the shop you find it fairly orderly. The shop is not particularly large. It consists of three spaces, his workspace, the showroom and a small privy. Krado has a large workspace in the back up three steps from the main showroom floor and the ceiling is uncomfortably low for most of you. The set up includes a desk, two easels, a wheeled adjustable stool, 2 ever-burning torches, all sorts of supplies, fine papers, templates, inks, brushes, charcoal sticks, quills, protractors, compasses, straight edges, calipers and other assorted tools of the trade. Krado has a portrait of his wife beside his workstation. Some recent correspondence sits in a basket on the desk. He has a shelf of atlases and star charts. There is a locked cabinet in the work area as well. 

In the showroom there are several maps on display hung in nice frames on the walls of the shop. World maps, regional maps and maps of Silvertree seem to be the most common. He has a few of each stored in a rack. Neighborhood maps and various city maps are in another rack. There are several empty slots near the back of this rack. A large pot-bellied stove sits next to the steps up to the work area. It seems to have seen recent use and there is a piece of paper caught in the door, though it is now high Summer. 

The a quick glance into the privy proves unremarkable. A stout pair of hiking boots rests on the floor of the privy and a good cloak hangs on the back of the door with a pack--all halfling sized. 

Anyone want to examine an area in more detail?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

Andrew and Raul come upon a likely vantage point in an alley nearby. There is a loading dock behind a warehouse that seems to see little use. A stack of empty crates three wide and 6 high seems to have been arranged to allow one to stand behind it unobserved by the street. A crate has been omited from the 4th row near the middle allowing one to look out. You can only see a corner of the shop from here, but it does allow one a good view of the street Krado Lyman likely used going too and from home. On the back of one of the old crates some one has carved an image of a small stick figure roasting over a flame while too larger more powerful looking figures poke at the small figure with spears. A knife remains stuck in the crate beside the carving. 

Alarion's and Soulfetter's search is a little less productive. It is clear that one could easily gain the roof of the shop, but the small windows and stout door make the place fairly secure. There is no sign of force entry. The passing traffic seems to have obscured any clues though there are a few little brown dots on the ground near the door to the shop that could be blood.


----------



## Lou (Jul 31, 2007)

*Raul's investigation 3*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Andrew and Raul come upon a likely vantage point in an alley nearby. There is a loading dock behind a warehouse that seems to see little use. A stack of empty crates three wide and 6 high seems to have been arranged to allow one to stand behind it unobserved by the street. A crate has been omited from the 4th row near the middle allowing one to look out. You can only see a corner of the shop from here, but it does allow one a good view of the street Krado Lyman likely used going too and from home. On the back of one of the old crates some one has carved an image of a small stick figure roasting over a flame while too larger more powerful looking figures poke at the small figure with spears. A knife remains stuck in the crate beside the carving.




Raul points to the carving and queries Andrew, "Think the carving is a threat or the work of idle hands?"

Raul will examine the knife in place.

[sblock=OOC: ]Does the knife have any markings of any kind?
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

"Idel hands more than likely, they have been watching him for some time and i suspect got very bored" Andrew says


----------



## xedr (Jul 31, 2007)

[highlight]"Moru, why don't you take a closer look at that stove?"[/highlight] says Darius. Still operating under the hypothesis that the mapmaker was probably engaged in making a map, Darius removes the articles from the privy and examines them in the showroom where the light is better and there's more room to move. Darius carefully examines the soles of the hiking boots for traces of distinctive materials (i.e., muds/weeds/etc) and takes note of the size and tread pattern for future reference. He also carefully examines the hem and lining of the cloak and checks for any pockets before examining the contents of the pack. He will immediately share any findings with his fellow constables. [sblock=ooc]If possible, Darius will take his time and "take 20" for examining these articles. Otherwise, here's 3 search checks just in case:1d20+3=4, 1d20+3=6, 1d20+3=14[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2007)

*Moru looks at the stove, as requested*

"Yep, looks like a stove to me!  Hey, Darius, look at that small piece of paper wedged in the hinge there.  I'll lift up on the door while you pull it out, ok?" quoth Moru.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

Raul and Andrew examine the knife more closely. The knife looks to have been crudely made from a larger blade that had broken. The hilt is wooden and held to the tang with what appears to be rat leather. It does seem a functional weapon despite its crudeness. It seems to have been well used. There is no obvious reason why it was left here. Perhaps it's owner left in haste?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thea pauses for just a moment to gaze quizzically at the inscription left behind.  "Bloody amazing, isn't it?  Nigh on to functionally illiterate in their own native language- makes it hard to tell if it is a boast or a warning..."  Seeing that Moru and Darius had taken most of the easy leads, she began poking through the basket of recent correspondence, looking for any interesting tidbits, then turned to the worktable to see if any recent items might have left crucial traces.  While the locked cabinet might be useful, she didn't want to tackle that until the rest of the place had been covered.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

Darius pulls out the small boots, cloak and pack. As he takes down the cloak Darius also finds a sturdy walking stick and a sword belt with a masterwork short sword, and a glowing dagger (both small). The pack seems to be stocked with a few supplies for mapping (no maps only blank paper on a clipboard), a couple of days Iron Rations, rope, a change of clothes, a dagger (small), two bottles of alchemist's fire, a tanglefoot bag, and two potions. The cloak is freshly laundered and shows no obvious clues. It has a couple of large pockets, one of which holds an empty waterskin, but the other is currently empty. The boots are fairly clean as well, but there is some sort of slimy stuff on the bottoms. Similar slime is evident on the base of the walking stick. It smells of sewer. All the items are in good shape but look well used.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

OOC: Sorry all, gotta take a little ride, I'll post more later this evening.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 31, 2007)

*Alarion*

Alarion returns to the shoppe and stands guard at the door whilst the others search.


[sblock=J Alexander]



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> _"The boots are fairly clean as well, but there is some sort of slimy stuff on the bottoms. Similar slime is evident on the base of the walking stick. It smells of sewer."_




OOC: man, you were right about this...  doing justice to the Dresden name  
the non-existing roads are probably paths through the sewers...  but Alarion doesn't know anything about that yet   
[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 1, 2007)

“Oh, Thirteen, of course,”  Rahvin says.  “Damn orc must have a speech impediment, or something,”  he mutters to himself, examining Lyman’s sketches.  

When Darius moves to the stove, Rahvin goes with him. He is specially intrigued by the piece of paper caught in the stove.

_Was Lyman trying to destroy some of his maps when the orcs took him? _ he wonders.

[sblock=actions] Rahvin will try to determine if there is a map for a specific ward missing from Lyman’s sketches, with the strange (sewer) routes. Also, he will examine the paper at the stove. Is it half burned? Is it also a map sketch? If so, what ward?  

BTW that's DETECTIVE Dresden to you, Alarion!     [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Aug 1, 2007)

[highlight]"Rahvin, please help Moru with the stove since he's acting a bit loopy today."[/highlight] says Darius. While speaking to Rahvin, Darius recalls a trick that Stormcrow had shown him a few months ago. Holding the clipboard at an angle to the light, Darius scrutinizes the top sheet for imprints that may have been left by writing or drawing on the preceding sheet. Then, blackening a couple of his fingers with soot from one of his used torches (or from the stove if needed), Darius lightly dusts the surface of the top sheet with his fingers to make any such imprints legible. [sblock=ooc]Darius will "take 10"+3 for a search check. Or here's a die roll if needed:1d20+3=9[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Completing his reivew of the area outside the shop, Andrew will make his way back to the shop proper and remain outside as it appears more than crowded. Making the most of his time, he begins to examine the exterior of the building for signs of forced entry or anything out of the oridnary.


----------



## Lou (Aug 1, 2007)

*Raul's investigation 4*

Raul will signal to Alarion and others guarding the outside that he is going to circle the area about one block out before settling in about 30 yards away to watch passerbys who may be observing the constables.  Anyone taking an interest in our work?


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2007)

Those outside the shop, Raul, Andrew, and SoulFetter, make no new observations.  Life in Lauralie Summerhome is running its usual course and people are going about their normal daily activites.  No new clues are immediately visible, and no unorthodox activity is observed.

INSIDE

Darius is inspecting the contents of the remainder of the shop, and his findings have been detailed in previous posts.

Rahvin, with Moru's assitance, inspects the stove further as Jonas, and Thea observe from nearby, and Alarion stands vigilant guard.  The infamous scrap of paper is high quality parchment, of the same type that Krado Lyman seems to have used to produce his maps. The scrap is, evidently, the top edge of a map, and it bears the inscription "13 W[smudge]".  Inside the stove are numerous other fragments of a similar material, but there is no other legible writing on any of them.  The constables inside the shop, then, are able to reasonably conclude that any of Krado Lyman's completed maps of the 13th Ward were destroyed, which raises the question, Why would a cartographer spend so much time making maps with such care, and using such high quality materials, only to destroy them, or would he intentionally do so?


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 2, 2007)

“I am having an awful thought here,”  Rahvin says.  “Lyman, while making his maps, stumbles across the sewer network that covers the city. The sewer network may allow people to cross the Thirteenth Ward, bypassing the Dammit Wall.” 

 “Given our recent encounter in the sewer, this suggests that some organization, either Thornapple's or someone else's, has control over a band of orcs of the Thirteenth, and plans to use the sewers to move to and from the lawless sector beyond the Dammit Wall to strike at the rest of the city. Their agenda may be Thornapple's. We must review that journal in detail as soon as possible. It may contain further clues as to their next target.”

“Of course,”  Rahvin adds.  “Our first priority must be to rescue Lyman from these people.” 

“I wonder if they still need Lyman alive. Perhaps they need him to provide sewer routes to their targets in the rest of the city,” Rahvin mutters, almost to himself.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 2, 2007)

*Alarion*

The knight hears Rahvin's analysis and narrows his eyes.  "Think you that he found out what the varlets wanted, and that is the reason he burned the maps?  That may explain why he was taken and not slain outright."


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2007)

ooc:  I love it!  I can almost hear the wheels in your brains turning!  All you need now is a way to test your hypotheses.


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2007)

*FYI:  Further review of Thornapple's journal*

OOC:  As you have been continuing your other activites, Rahvin has managed to steal some time to review Thornapple's journal some more.  He has found no mention whatsoever of any mapping activity.  In fact, the only references he has found to the 13th Ward are just brief mentions in passing when describing the exploits of the Wise Owl, the Chameleons, the Rat, the Mastiff, and the Fox/Reynard.  There certainly seems to be no grand scheme to these activites, but, rather, all of the references of the 13th Ward in the journal seem to be simply co-incidental mentions, while the focus of the descriptions in the journal is the furtherance of anarchy in Lauralie Summerhome.  Ultimately, Rahvin concludes that the activities of these neer-do-wells have nothing whatever to do with Krado Lyman.


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The boots are fairly clean as well, but there is some sort of slimy stuff on the bottoms. Similar slime is evident on the base of the walking stick. It smells of sewer. All the items are in good shape but look well used.




A high-pitched chittering comes from Moru's backpack, and the man turns his head, listening, then rolls his eyes, chittering back at his familiar as the weasel pokes its head out, wiggling and rubbing at its nose with one small paw. As the nonsensical exchange ends, the weasel returns to his hiding place in the backpace, and Moru turns to the others, rolling his eyes.

"I swear, Retbi's secretly a shrew and not a weasel. On and on about all the bad smells, first in the sewer, then in the boots. I mean, it's not like he's as keen as a bloodhound..."

The wizard trails off, his eyes lighting up in that way you've come to realize means he's had some epiphany.

"Say, Jonas, you don't suppose Bruno'd be able to track our little friend from the smell on the clothes left behind? Or maybe catch a scent on those orcs if we can find something of theirs? I'd hate to go traipsing into the thirteenth only to find out all these clues are a set up for us to go the wrong way."


----------



## Lou (Aug 2, 2007)

*Raul's investigation 4b*

As Raul watches the people go by in the street, he wonders, "_How many mapmakers are there in the city?_"

[sblock=OOC]How many mapmakers does Raul know of?  Which one does the 14th use if we need one?
local knowledge check for mapmakers in LS (1d20+4=17) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> As Raul watches the people go by in the street, he wonders, "_How many mapmakers are there in the city?_"
> 
> [sblock=OOC]How many mapmakers does Raul know of?  Which one does the 14th use if we need one?
> local knowledge check for mapmakers in LS (1d20+4=17)
> [/sblock]



You have never known the 14th to need the services of a mapmaker.  Even with your knowledge check, you're not immediately aware of any in the 14th Ward.  That doesn't mean that there aren't any, just that you've never paid particular attention to mapmakers before and so you have not noticed any.

[sblock=hint please?] Wanna give your friendly neighborhood DM a hint as to where you are going with this?[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 3, 2007)

*Raul's investigation 4c*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=hint please?] Wanna give your friendly neighborhood DM a hint as to where you are going with this?[/sblock]




[sblock=explanation]Raul has not yet heard the information about the mapmaker's office, so I thought I would start exploring other ideas that I could in-character....

Are other mapmakers around the city being attacked?  _Need to seek out other mapmakers._
Where can we get an accurate map of the 13th Ward? _Need to seek out other mapmakers._
Are there any maps of the area around and inside the Dammit Wall?  _Need to seek out other mapmakers._
Are the sewers part of the 13th Ward?  (I assumed they were.)

Once Raul hears the report on what was found inside the office:

Is someone planning a new set of tunnels in the 13th Ward?  _Who would know?_ Why?  Compete with The Shiv?
Is so, did these plans upset someone?  Who?  _Who would know?_
Did Lyman stumble on something while in the field in the 13th Ward?  _Where has Lyman been recently?_
Who destroyed Lyman's maps of the 13th?  Lyman?  The Orcs?  Someone else?
Is someone trying to attain or destroy all maps of the 13th?  _Need to seek out other mapmakers._
If the idea that the sewers (or the 13th) are being used to bypass the Dammit Wall is correct, did Lyman stumble on this while in the sewers?

The bottom line is that Raul is beginning to think that we need to seek out other mapmakers to get some answers.
He is sure that his fellow constables will have other good, or even better, ideas on our next course of action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=explanation]Raul has not yet heard the information about the mapmaker's office, so I thought I would start exploring other ideas that I could in-character....
> 
> Are other mapmakers around the city being attacked?  _Need to seek out other mapmakers._
> Where can we get an accurate map of the 13th Ward? _Need to seek out other mapmakers._
> ...



OOC:  Ok, I see that a word of explanation is in order here.  There are three distinct areas underground in Lauralie Summerhome, the sewers (which really aren't very deep at all, and auxiliary to the surface), the Understreets (likewise not very deep and considered to be an extension of the surface streets), and the 13th Ward.  The 13th may have some links to the sewers and/or the Understreets, but they are really all separate areas.  As far as you know, there is no map of the 13th.  This project by Krado Lyman is the first that you have ever heard of such a thing.  The "13th Ward" is, of course, not really an official Ward of Lauralie Summerhome at all, it's just local slang.  (There is no offical 13th Ward, as that number was omitted by a superstitous city father when the city was originally laid out, and this was what gave rise to the slang term in use today.)  Also, with reference to inside the Dammit Wall, it is highly unlikely that it would even be possible to make an accurate map of that area, because buildings, streets, etc. change so often.  It is clear that any cartographer who attempted such a map probably wouldn't survive the attempt, IF (and this is highly unlikely) you could find one who was brave enough to even try.

Also, depth is, itself, not an absolute gauge of whether something is or is not part of the 13th Ward.  For example, it is widely rumored that the Brotherhood of Eleven's home base communicates directly with the 13th.  You have also heard tales of temples to evil gods that are located in the 13th Ward, where all sorts of demonic/diaboloical rites are carried out.  But you have never heard of the specific location of any such, and this may be just an old wives' tale.  

And, as far as you know, there are no other mapmakers being attacked in the city.

I hope this explanation helps.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> Raul will signal to Alarion and others guarding the outside that he is going to circle the area about one block out before settling in about 30 yards away to watch passerbys who may be observing the constables.  Anyone taking an interest in our work?




There are several people watching the constables. The second ward is a pretty quiet place. None of the observers appears to be out of place in the 2nd.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"Rahvin, please help Moru with the stove since he's acting a bit loopy today."[/highlight] says Darius. While speaking to Rahvin, Darius recalls a trick that Stormcrow had shown him a few months ago. Holding the clipboard at an angle to the light, Darius scrutinizes the top sheet for imprints that may have been left by writing or drawing on the preceding sheet. Then, blackening a couple of his fingers with soot from one of his used torches (or from the stove if needed), Darius lightly dusts the surface of the top sheet with his fingers to make any such imprints legible. [sblock=ooc]Darius will "take 10"+3 for a search check. Or here's a die roll if needed:1d20+3=9[/sblock]




Darius' efforts are rewarded as a series of lines begin to appear on the page. It seems to be a drawing of a series of rooms and passages. There is a notation near the top that must be meaningful only to Krado or perhaps other mapmakers. It is just a series of numbers and letters connected by dashes. Three of the areas on the drawing are marked, "altar, pit, and broken furniture."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Thea pauses for just a moment to gaze quizzically at the inscription left behind.  "Bloody amazing, isn't it?  Nigh on to functionally illiterate in their own native language- makes it hard to tell if it is a boast or a warning..."  Seeing that Moru and Darius had taken most of the easy leads, she began poking through the basket of recent correspondence, looking for any interesting tidbits, then turned to the worktable to see if any recent items might have left crucial traces.  While the locked cabinet might be useful, she didn't want to tackle that until the rest of the place had been covered.




Thea finds bills from a local artist's supply shop. A couple of orders for world maps and then something that might be of interest. A letter that reads:

"We found the map most helpful in making a successful foray. We were able to follow it to the area you told us about and we were able to recover some wealth. Unfortunately, the resistance we encountered was significant and we had to withdraw. During the withdrawal we were forced to abandon some items. Sadly, this included the bag containing your excellent map. We would like to acquire another copy of the map and a catalogue of any other maps you may have that lead to similar locations. Enclosed is payment for the replacement map. Please send the map to the 'Fur Burners' care of the 'Dancing Bear' 143 Middlebrook Downs, 14th Ward. Sincerely, Malcolm Blacklung.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
way to go, Thea!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Completing his reivew of the area outside the shop, Andrew will make his way back to the shop proper and remain outside as it appears more than crowded. Making the most of his time, he begins to examine the exterior of the building for signs of forced entry or anything out of the oridnary.




Andrew also notices that the local citizens are beginning to gather on the corners to discuss the goings on at Krado's shop. A small cafe down the street seems to be doing a booming business as the locals gather to gossip over coffee. There are no signs of forced entry. The only things of interest are some scuffs and smuges on a drainpipe and wall at the back of the shop suggesting that perhaps someone climbed to the roof of the shop recently. There was nothing of interest found up there earlier. The doors of the shop are secured with good locks and the windows are upright slits in the masonry that would not permit entry to a man-sized burgler even if they were broken out. Note that large windows are not common in Lauralie Summerhome given the cold climate and high cost of glass. Andrew does note the tiny brown stains on the ground outside the door that could be blood.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Thea finds bills from a local artist's supply shop. A couple of orders for world maps and then something that might be of interest. A letter that reads:
> 
> "We found the map most helpful in making a successful foray. We were able to follow it to the area you told us about and we were able to recover some wealth. Unfortunately, the resistance we encountered was significant and we had to withdraw. During the withdrawal we were forced to abandon some items. Sadly, this included the bag containing your excellent map. We would like to acquire another copy of the map and a catalogue of any other maps you may have that lead to similar locations. Enclosed is payment for the replacement map. Please send the map to the 'Fur Burners' care of the 'Dancing Bear' 143 Middlebrook Downs, 14th Ward. Sincerely, Malcolm Blacklung.




Thea read through the letter once, then wracked her brain for a moment, trying to see if the names or location mentioned were at all familiar.  Then she read the letter aloud to her colleagues in the shop.  "Well, gentlemen, this may be a bit of a lead, if we can trace it back...  Perhaps the 'resistance' found this abandoned map, and came looking for its maker to prevent some crucial detail from being publicly known."

OOC: Knowledge (local) +11, to see if the names are familiar, roll 21;  (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1191071)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2007)

OOC: Thea is familiar with the Dancing Bear. It is a tavern and inn of modest quality in the Middlebrook neighborhood near the center of the 14th. It doesn't have a reputation for trouble. She doesn't know Malcolm or the 'Fur-Burners'.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Andrew will take a sample of the brown stain then quietly walk over to the cafe where the locals are gathering and evasedrop on the conversations even going so far as to order hot tea and taking a table.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Andrew will take a sample of the brown stain then quietly walk over to the cafe where the locals are gathering and evasedrop on the conversations even going so far as to order hot tea and taking a table.



subtract 3cp, please, sir.  Would you like a cheese danish with that?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2007)

OOC: Or maybe a jelly doughnut.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

"Yes please, that sounds nice" Andrew replies.then adds "And please bring a pot of tea on your return"


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Or maybe a jelly doughnut.



OOC: THAT particular treat will cost him!!! hehehehe


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Yes please, that sounds nice" Andrew replies.then adds "And please bring a pot of tea on your return"



"Certainly sir!  Should I bring a sprig of mint for you tea?" says a young buxom waitress.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

"Yes please do" Andrew says as he settels in to observe and eavedrop on the crowd.


----------



## xedr (Aug 4, 2007)

Darius trembles slightly as the possible import of today's events dawn on him. [highlight]"It would appear to me that Mr. Lyman has created at least a partial map of the 13th ward, and that those in control of the 13th ward objected to the existence of such a map in the hands of others, particularly folks like Mr. Blacklung! But they didn't simply kill Lyman outright because (1) they wanted to determine who else has a copy of the map, (2) they want the map finished for their own use, and/or (3) they want to make a dramatic example out of him in the near future. I am sure that they, and not Mr. Lyman, were the ones who burned the maps and left the message on the wall to warn people such as Malcolm Blacklung. *We must have a copy of that map!* Let us first try to open that locked cabinet and search for Mr. Lyman's master copy. If that isn't successful, let us check the customer records and see if anybody else has a copy of the map. As a last resort, we can attempt to reconstruct the map from Mr. Lyman's notes. The services of another mapmaker might be valuable to that effort. 

  Of course, we mustn't forget rescuing Mr. Lyman. We need to try tracking that blood trail that was reported by Angus Delvish. If that fails, we may wish to consult with Mr. Blacklung to see if he can offer any insight as to Mr. Lyman's disappearance.

  Rahvin, do you have any lock-picking skills?"[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2007)

Darius


			
				xedr said:
			
		

> *We must have a copy of that map!*



Darius has sudden pangs of conscience.  He thinks, _"Hey, waitaminnit!  As nice as having that map might be, IF there even is one, IF it's worth the parchment its written on, and IF we can find it, we have been assigned to do a rescue mission.  Rescuing Krado Lyman is our mission, and everything else is secondary to that."_
OOC:  Note that you are, of course, free to ignore your conscience if you choose to do so.  Also, pray note the proper use of italics.  I might be catching on after all!  

Andrew
The waitress returns shortly with a piping hot cup of tea for you with a very generous portion of mint garnishing your cup.  She also hands back to you the money that you paid for the tea. "Begging your pardon, Constable, Sir!  I didn't recognize you at first.  We want you to know how grateful we are for your honorable service to everone in Lauralie Summerhome."  She also places a large wedge of pie before you.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 5, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

His attempt at hoping to go unnotiecated and perhaps overhearing something of interest blown, Andrew will thank the waitress quietly for the pie and ask "Did Mr Lyman come here often by chance?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> His attempt at hoping to go unnotiecated and perhaps overhearing something of interest blown, Andrew will thank the waitress quietly for the pie and ask "Did Mr Lyman come here often by chance?"




"Mr. Who?"  says the puzzled waitress?  "I don't remember anyone by that name, but I'm quite new here."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2007)

*SoulFetter*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Rahvin, do you have any lock-picking skills?"




Growing bored with his wall bolstering duties, SoulFetter decides to squeeze inside just in time to hear this last statement by Darius.

"Hang on a second, guys!  Maybe I'm being overly cautious, but you may want to check for traps or self destructs on that cabinet before you pick the lock - I'd hate to get in there only to have any evidence destroyed by a firetrap."


----------



## xedr (Aug 5, 2007)

Regretting his sudden attack of avarice, Darius clears his throat. [highlight]"Ahem! Err... Maybe we shouldn't be breaking in to Mr. Lyman's private files, unless somebody else thinks it would be helpful to his recovery and future safety. Perhaps we can determine the 13th Ward areas Mr. Lyman has been frequenting from his notes alone. And we should attempt to trace the blood trail without further delay."[/highlight]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"I think it's possible that whatever is in the cabinet could be helpful to our search for Mr. Lyman - I just have a feeling we should be careful of any protections he may have placed on this cabinet - he's plainly protective of the contents."


----------



## xedr (Aug 6, 2007)

As a possible shortcut to identifying other nearby mapmakers, Darius examines Mr. Lyman's correspondence to determine the name and location of one or two nearby suppliers. _"Perhaps we can ask his suppliers if they supply other mapmakers who could be of assistance in decoding this page from his clipboard"_ he speculates.


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "I think it's possible that whatever is in the cabinet could be helpful to our search for Mr. Lyman - I just have a feeling we should be careful of any protections he may have placed on this cabinet - he's plainly protective of the contents."




Moru takes a step back from the cabinet. "Good point," he says. "Rahvin, I think this is your field of expertise?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 7, 2007)

At this point, Thea's curiosity began to push past her sober, reserved facade.  She made her way over towards the locked cabinet, giving it a careful appraising gaze.  "If we're agreed that the contents of this might be useful, I'm willing to take a crack at opening it- my skills could use a little practice..."  She glanced around at her fellow constables, but did not really wait for a response before she began her examination.  Reaching into the voluminous satchel slung over her shoulder, she extracted a pair of oddly oversized spectacles and donned them- then she began to look over the cabinet, scanning carefully for any trace of trap or warning magics.

OOC: [sblock]Thea will put on her goggles of Minute Seeing, then check the cabinet for traps or protections.  She will not actually touch it until her initial search is complete- she is more concerned about the contents than about her own health, at least initially.  With the goggles, her Search modifier is +15, and she has the same Trapfinding class ability as a Rogue.  If she finds any protections (and even if she doesn't), she will share that information with the real locks experts- she knows that she is little more than an amateur at actually opening such items.  If their skill fails, or if they don't want to take a crack at it, she will resort to a Knock spell from her Beguiler spell slots.  Search roll is 23,  (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1195959)[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 7, 2007)

“Let me know if you find something arcane or something I miss, Thea” Rahvin says, inspecting the cabinet himself. From a belt pouch, the former spy draws a set of masterwork thieves' tools.

 “Lets see what we can see,” he says, flexing his fingers. 

[sblock=actions] Rahvin takes 20 to search for traps (20 +9= 29) Rahvin uses Disable Device plus Masterwork tools to disable traps and open locks (+9+2= total skill modifier of +11)  Do the DMs roll or should I?

BTW my apologies for late posting... had a spur of the moment getaway weekend, but our daughter got sick on Sunday :-(  [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 7, 2007)

Jonas made way for Thea in the small office to get to the cabinet. He was always more comfortable around people anyway. The initial search done he stepped outside and gave Bruno a rub on the head.

_Now let's see, a map maker still needs paper and ink and supplies, where would he get those around here_ Jonas thinks. 

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas Kn:Local check to find suppliers (1d20+10=28) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2007)

OOC: [sblock=Rahvin and Thea]In this case you can make the disable device rolls yourself. There does appear to be a trap on the cabinet. Would one of you like to aid another?[/sblock]

Jonas and Darius check records and think about where supplies might be purchased. Krado Lyman seems to use two suppliers, one here in the 2nd and another over in the 10th. You can also think of a little shop in the 14th that sells such things, but that would be a little far for Krado to go.


----------



## xedr (Aug 7, 2007)

Taking a good whiff of Lyman's boots, Darius sneezes. [highlight] "Oh yeah, these should do the trick"[/highlight] Darius takes Lyman's boots outside, offers them to Jonas, and asks [highlight]"Do you think Bruno can track Lyman's trail? There's supposedly a trail of blood leading towards the 3rd from Lyman's house."[/highlight]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thea glanced at the cabinet again- from the looks of things, perhaps Rahvin had spotted something she had not.  She nodded at him, impressed- though she expected nothing less than the best from her teammates.  Even she had to admit that while her magic gave her many advantages as an investigator sometimes sheer experience and physical skill were more successful.  "If you want to take a crack at that, I' ll lend a hand..."

OOC: [sblock]Bowing to Rahvin's superior skills here, Thea will try to Aid Another if he wants to try the Disable role.  Her skill is only +3 (or +5 if she gets the bonus from her MW tools on an Aid Another roll), but the DC for helping out is only 10; roll is 11 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197494)[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 8, 2007)

“Thanks, Thea,”  Rahvin says.  “Any assistance is welcome.”

“Here,”  he says, handing Amalthea a couple of finely crafted thin metallic hooks. 

 “Hold this one like that, and pull the other one to the side... like so. Now, hold it steady while I...” 

Rahvin deft fingers twist and turn the lockpicks, trying to disable the trap...

[sblock=actions] With Thea's assistance,Rahvin tries to disable the trap (1d20+13=33) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2007)

Demonstrating great skill Rahvin finds and presses the hidden catch on the side of the cabinet that allows him to disable the trap. He finds the lock to be no obstacle either and soon the contents of the cabinet are revealed. The contents of the cabinet include the more expensive tools of the cartographer's trade--silver nibs, gold foil, special inks, a spyglass in a leather case, a sextant in a velvet lined walnut box. Of more interest are a metal cash box, a little green glass bottle with a paper label bearing the picture of a spider on a wall and a small jewelry case such as one might present an engagement ring to one's beloved in. The trap proves to have been a tanglefoot bag that would have been activated had Rahvin and Thea not taken care to find and press the hidden catch. 

OOC: Rather than stretch this out any longer I figured you'd just take 20 on the lock.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> Taking a good whiff of Lyman's boots, Darius sneezes. [highlight] "Oh yeah, these should do the trick"[/highlight] Darius takes Lyman's boots outside, offers them to Jonas, and asks [highlight]"Do you think Bruno can track Lyman's trail? There's supposedly a trail of blood leading towards the 3rd from Lyman's house."[/highlight]




OOC: In case it wasn't made clear earlier the trail went by the shop which is on a line from the Lyman residence to the 3rd. The possible spatters of blood outside suggest that they could have continued on from here.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Yes please do" Andrew says as he settles in to observe and eavesdrop on the crowd.




There is much speculation on the part of the crowd. They wonder if Krado's wife killed him or if his shop was a front for some darker business while a couple of old gnomes are making increasingly exaggerated jokes about food related accidents involving the racial stereotype of the overfed halfling. Universally, the crowd agrees that the constables will never figure it out.


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Of more interest are a metal cash box, a little green glass bottle with a paper label bearing the picture of a spider on a wall and a small jewelry case such as one might present an engagement ring to one's beloved in.




Moru squints at the bottle. "Potion, you think?" he asks absently, his attention already turning to the jewelry case. "Now, why would a long-married fellow need an engagement ring case?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"To hold a magic ring, maybe?  And the spider on the bottle makes me think of the way Thea scampered up that wall from the swarm."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 9, 2007)

"A solid guess, on that potion, at least," Thea says, after they've looked over the trove of items.  "But none of this seems likely to provide a lead towards finding our missing mapmaker.  I'd guess we might lock it back up- for either Mr. Lyman or his relatives...  I don't think we can justify confiscating any of it."


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 9, 2007)

“I agree with Thea. We have no justification to confiscate any of these things,”  Rahvin says. “Unless any of these CAN help us to find him.”

“As I have mentioned, I have but a passing familiarity with magic, but,”  he adds.  “Isn't there a Law of Magic that states that one needs an object belonging to a person in order to forge a mystical link to that person? Perhaps one of these items may be used to craft a spell to seek Mr. Lyman?” 

[sblock=ooc] Thinking of Locate Creature, or Scrying or something like that... Thea? Moru? Soulfetter?  [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 9, 2007)

*Alarion*

"Aye...  but there is another task we should be performing, master Stormcrow."  Alarion turns to speak through the doorway.  "We need to speak to our master Blacklung."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2007)

OOC: Okay if nobody is going to delve further into the cabinet's contents then Rahvin is fairly confident he can lock it back up and either set or disable the trap. You've about exhasted the posibilities here. More searching of the shop or its surroundings? Leave? Where to now? It is getting dark outside. Other than some doughnuts early this morning, a few goodies courtesy of Mrs. Lyman and Andrew's cheese danish and tea you've not eaten. What's next? Home? Somewhere else in the 2nd? Back to the office? To the third? Somewhere else in the 14th? Don't feel constrained by my options--someplace completely different? It is likely that the artist's supply shops are closed for the day by now.


----------



## xedr (Aug 9, 2007)

Getting no reaction from Jonas, Darius turns to Bruno. [highlight]"Hey Bruno! Wanna do some tracking? Take a good whiff of these. Got it? Ok, go get 'em boy!"[/highlight] Bruno sniffs around, finds the blood trail, and starts barking loudly and tugging at his leash. Darius runs the boots back inside, grabs and folds the top sheet from the clipboard into his pocket, saying [highlight]"We're gonna do a bit of tracking while the scent is still fresh enough for Bruno. The posse's leaving right now!"[/highlight] Darius returns to Jonas and gives him a quick push to get him moving after Bruno. As they track, Darius will keep alert to protect Jonas and Bruno from anything they might stumble into. [sblock=OOC]Persuading Bruno to track. (1d20+6=16)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2007)

*Hmmm*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Getting no reaction from Jonas, Darius turns to Bruno. [highlight]"Hey Bruno! Wanna do some tracking? Take a good whiff of these. Got it? Ok, go get 'em boy!"[/highlight] Bruno sniffs around, finds the blood trail, and starts barking loudly and tugging at his leash. Darius runs the boots back inside, grabs and folds the top sheet from the clipboard into his pocket, saying [highlight]"We're gonna do a bit of tracking while the scent is still fresh enough for Bruno. The posse's leaving right now!"[/highlight] Darius returns to Jonas and gives him a quick push to get him moving after Bruno. As they track, Darius will keep alert to protect Jonas and Bruno from anything they might stumble into. [sblock=OOC]Persuading Bruno to track. (1d20+6=16)[/sblock]



OOC: I have a little problem with you rolling to "persuade Bruno to track."  You see, the rule is that PCs are not influenced by rolls of that sort, and a PC's animal companion is an extension of the PC.  So it's really up to Jonas/Fenris to say what Bruno does.  Until then, Bruno, while enjoying the nasty smell that you presented to him, will remain loyally at his master's side.

OOC: Patience.  Patience, my son.  Fenris will return soon, I'm relatively certain, and then he'll clear the situation up for us.

OOC:  As previously stated, twilight is beginning to settle on Lauralie Summerhome now.  You figure that you MIGHT get in an hour or two of tracking before total, utter pitch blackness.  It also seems quite likely that Krado may no longer be within the city.  So, if you start tracking now, you'll soon be out in the middle of the woods, two hours from the safety of home in utter, devastating darkness. (Not to even mention how HUNGRY you'd be by then!)  Also, please note that your quarry has quite a head start!


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2007)

*Speaking of Hungry....*

OOC:  You are all distracted every couple of minutes by a very loud and extended rumbling coming from one Constable or another's hungry tummy growling.  It might behoove you to take a break for personal maintenance before too much longer.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 9, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*


The knight briefly puts a hand to his grumbling abdomen, then resumes his vigilance at the doorway, not wishing to interrupt the investigation.


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  You are all distracted every couple of minutes by a very loud and extended rumbling coming from one Constable or another's hungry tummy growling.  It might behoove you to take a break for personal maintenance before too much longer.




Moru blushes as his stomach makes audible objections to its treatment. 

"Okay. I can conjure up a lot of things, but right now food isn't one of them. I think maybe we should get some grub, talk over what we know."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 10, 2007)

"Indeed," Thea replies.  "Let's get everything locked back up and head back to the 14th.  Once we've worked through our leads we can decide on our next step."


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2007)

*ooops*

....


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2007)

*"Home, James!"*

You carefully and conscientiously reassemble Krado Lyman's office, leaving it substantially as you found it, and you are careful to lock it behind you.  On your way back to the Fourteenth,  you swing by where the Constables of the Second have been on picket line duty, and exchange a few pleasantries with them.  They all thank you for your assistance and offer to return the favor someday when the shoe is on the other foot.  Alarion shrugs off their offer, and says, "Why, good sirs, (and fair ladies) 'tis only meet that we who are able should offer to assist our fellows in their time of need!  Think not 'pon it!"  Jonas warmly greets his felllow urban rangers of the Second, and Rahvin makes everyone laugh with his lighthearted levity.  Even SoulFetter smiles in spite of himself!  Andrew remains somewhat withdrawn and watchful, but even he shares in some camaraderie. Raul is more concerned with exchanging practical work tips with the Constables of the Second.  Darius totally slays everyone when he walks on his knees and does a near-perfect impersonation of Ignatious Ironshirt.  Moru and Thea peruse the Second Ward Constables' Library, and wonder what it would take to get one of those in the Fourteenth.

The remainder of the journey back to the fourteenth is, thankfully, uneventful.  As you steel yourselves to face down Ignatious Ironshirt, you are met with another pleasant surprise:  It seems that several of the Goodwives of the Fourteenth have taken it upon themselves to take care of you this evening.  The tables in the common room of your offices are heavily laden with all sorts of dishes prepared for your enjoyment and nourishment.  Meats, breads, vegetables, salads, fruits, soups, goulash, steaks, and even a generously-sized barbequed pork butt await you.  In the corner is a freshly tapped hogshead of fine ale.  And, best of all, Ignatious Ironshirt is nowhere to be seen or heard!


----------



## Fenris (Aug 10, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> Taking a good whiff of Lyman's boots, Darius sneezes. [highlight] "Oh yeah, these should do the trick"[/highlight] Darius takes Lyman's boots outside, offers them to Jonas, and asks [highlight]"Do you think Bruno can track Lyman's trail? There's supposedly a trail of blood leading towards the 3rd from Lyman's house."[/highlight]





"The trail may be a bit old, and the scent here may be confusing to pick out his last trail, but we'll give it a shot" replies Jonas taking the proferred boots and allowing Bruno to catch the scent. Bruno dutifully snuffles the boots and given the hand signal from Jonas starts sniffing around the ground to find any additional spores.

OOC: Sorry, I was torturing 80 students with a Biology Final Exam. But Yeah! Summer school is over and I should be less busy for a few weeks.

[sblock=OOC]
Bruno tracks Lyman (1d20+5=13) 
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Aug 10, 2007)

Through a mouthful of food and beer, Darius reassures Jonas [highlight]"It was probably just too late to try tracking. In the city like this, the trail probably goes cold in a matter of hours. It was an act of desperation, brought on by imagining Mr. Lyman in the clutches of nefarious characters. But we can't expect to resolve a kidnapping in a single day. We've got a number of other clues to work from.

  - there's the knife that was left in the alley - perhaps somebody will recognize it or we can identify the owner through other means

  - there's the orcish warning about the 13th ward (and the fact that orcs were hanging around Lyman's shop and home)

  - there's the junk food wrapper that Bocephus is tracking down - maybe the seller remembers his customers

  - there's Malcolm Blacklung, who might be able to tell us what was on the destroyed maps, and

  - there's the clues about Lyman's 'Grand Project' in his notes and on this piece of paper I took from his clipboard. From his shoes and staff, I'm guessing it involved some travel through the sewers."[/highlight]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2007)

OOC: Prior to your returning to the 14th for a feast provided to the constables by grateful citizens an attempt to follow Krado's trail was made. Sadly, the trail has grown cold. Bruno moved halfheartedly in the direction of the third and the dammit wall, but soon lost the scent. He could follow the trail back toward the Lyman residence given that Krado made that journey a couple of times a day for years, but it really wouldn't be productive. Please continue your action back in the 14th. What's next?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 10, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Eating a light supper and listing to the others tell of the results of their investigations Andrew will comment "They are all interconnected in one way or another, Thornapple, Lyman, the orcs, the 13 ward. Now the common thread is the sewer system which if accurate maps were drown would be a robber's highway into the heart of the city bypassing check points and police stations. Something moves behind them, this is not a common plan and the puppet master has yet to reveal any clues about himself"


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 10, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion interrupts his feasting, and wipes his mouth before speaking.  "Blacklung's note mentions that these maps were being used to reach some areas where some sort of items could be found.  Relics?  Loot mayhap?  'Tis possible that these very items are what draw Thornapple and the orcs...  we need to find this man."


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2007)

OOC:  Additonal evening plans, anyone?  Or are we all ready for a bright and early start on the next morning?  Seems that the home base of Malcolm Blacklung and the Fur Burners at the Dancing Bear, a tavern in the Middlebrook neighborhood of the 14th Ward (located at 143 Middlebrook Downs, to be exact), might be a logical place to pick up?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 10, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Having no plans for the evening, Andrew will make the treck back to his home where he will spend 30 minutes or so checking his odd collection of information for references on the sewer.


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Having no plans for the evening, Andrew will make the treck back to his home where he will spend 30 minutes or so checking his odd collection of information for references on the sewer.



You find a few passing mentions, covering everything from temples dedicated to monstrous abberations rumored to have once been located in the 13th Ward, to the use of the 13th by the Brotherhood of Eleven as a means to both infiltrate homes in Lauralie Summerhome and as an extensive underground hideout.  None of the references seem to be related to each other, and you find nothing of help to your present investigation.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"Quite a day, eh?  If anyone wants to talk things over for a bit longer, I've got a batch of amber ale at home that should be just right for serving.  Otherwise, I'm off to mull things over a bit and then to bed."


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Quite a day, eh?  If anyone wants to talk things over for a bit longer, I've got a batch of amber ale at home that should be just right for serving.  Otherwise, I'm off to mull things over a bit and then to bed."




Moru holds up a resisting hand and chuckles. "Thanks for the offer, but if I don't get a good night's sleep, I find I can't manage to twist the aether quite right." With that, the wizard excuses himself and goes home, dreaming of maps and orcs.

In the morning, he sits down with his spell book, puzzling over what might be most useful today. 

"All those sprawling effects were a mess yesterday. Maybe something more specific..." he mutters, mentally compiling a list.

[sblock=New Spells Prepared (next day)]Cantrips (4+1 DC 13/14): Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Message, Acid Splash(S)
1st level (4+1 DC 14/15): Detect Secret Doors, Color Spray, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Grease(S)
2nd level (3+1 DC 15/16): Invisibility, Summon Monster 2, Protection from Arrows, Web(S)
3rd level (2+1 DC 16/17): Lightning Bolt, Summon Monster 3, Stinking Cloud(S)[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 10, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Rest well, my friends.  On the morrow, we can resume our search for the small mapmaker."  Alarion waves to his friends, dons his cloak, and as an afterthought, takes a pair of apples from the table.  He stops by the stables on his way home to feed them to Bayard, and to  brush the grey's coat before going to sleep.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2007)

OOC: I'll give you another hour if anybody has anything else to do on day one, otherwise we'll advance time until roll call tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2007)

After a restful night the squad is back at the office for the morning pep talk by the boss. He is eager to hear about your progress and seems to be about as pleased as he ever gets, in other words he only gripped and cajoled a little before you headed out. He wanted you on your way and didn't even give you time to decide a course of action, so you all found yourselves wandering over to the Polished Staff to decide where to go next. 

Coming into the 'Staff through the yard you see a Goblin in a shiny purple jacket and bright yellow pants sitting on a sunny bench chatting with Felderman Wimsywag. His wiry goblin hair is carefully waxed down into a helmet-like oily black dome. They appear to be nearing the bottom of a couple of bottles of malt liquor. The goblin catches your eye as you pass and makes his apologies to the halfling, "I gotta little official-like business to take care of, I'll catch you latter dude." He strolls over with a rolling gate that is apparently very appealing to female goblin kind, but that makes the fellow look like he's got a serious wedgie. He is picking what you assume is barbecued rat from his teeth with a large wooden toothpick. A cloud of very strong and equally cheap aftershave and hair pomade smell arrives just before him. Despite this odorous armor an underlying muskiness reminiscent of a sty recently used by a herd of rutting pigs creeps though. It is your erstwhile assistant Bocephus. The goblin's exploits often add spice to Wimsywags routine and he tends to pay for his material in malt liquor. "Constable sir, if I could trouble you for a moment. I been trying to catch up with you this morning. Seems like somebody was looking for you. Can't quite remember. If you'd buy me a couple these to go while I think about it maybe it will come back to me." He taps the malt liquor bottle. "Seems there is this new lady working the flower beds over on Roofers Lane. I was thinking I should maybe go on over there and take her a little welcome-to-the-neighborhood gift." He holds up the bottle again. "I try to meet everybody new you know,- networking in case they might turn out to be a good source for you later. You know me boss always trying to network and make the connections that help you solve the big ones." He grins showing a mouth full of white sharp teeth ornamented with a couple of gold ones. A couple of coppers worth of malt liquor seems a small price to pay to get the odious fellow away from you. Besides, despite his issues, he occasionally turns up some useful scrap of information. "This nervous jumpy kinda dude in a dark cloak was hanging around outside the Magistrates building yesterday afternoon. I heard him asking about the Special Squad, so I eased on in for a closer look. I didn't much like what I saw, he was real dodgy like he was being watched or something. Seemed like a pretty stout guy, but walked sort hunched over. Anyway, he latches on to me and starts saying he needs the Special Squad. Had some valuable information for ya. Well from the cut of his raggedy-assed threads, I figured he couldn't have anything worth much. I knew you was up town, so I sent him over to the grunt squad. I don't think they welcomed him either, because I saw him lurking around in the alleys near the Magistrates place again this morning, but being more careful like. Just sorta peeping around. Dude said his name was Waldo...Walace...Wally, yeah that was it Wally Alphonsus. Thought you might like to know. Now I got to go visit our new neighbor, man the way her skirt was riding up showing her knees was smoking! I gotta tell you man, ah Constable, sir, I'm a sucker for a knobby pair o' knees, no lie!" He smooths the lapels of his jacket and tucks the malt liquor under an arm and begins to stroll on over to toward Roofers Lane. He turns back,"Oh hey, Constable Dresden, I'm still workin' on that business with the fried gopher and the funny paper. I'll let you know soon as something turns up."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2007)

[sblock=Andrew Dresden]A brief review of the files turns up relatively little on the sewers. Occasionally a body turns up there and often under mysterious circumstances, but nothing along that avenue of inquiry seems to be of much use. Each ward Magistrate is responsible for the sewers in that ward. You know Iggy has a pretty good crew of public works people and an unlimited supply of bricks, so the sewers under the 14th are some of the better ones. They generally aren't linked between wards though there are a few major arteries running across the city down to the lake. Most magistrates offices could come up with a current sewer map of their ward if the need arose, so it is unlikely that Krado's project involves merely the sewers. 

Now deeper under the city things start to get more interesting and the files get weirder. Cults and dark temples have made your files a few times in the 13th. Gutter Gnomes and Orcrats are known to be in the sewers, but it is more likely that their lairs are further down. There are secret passages and strange doings down there. You have only tantalizing hints about it. The Brotherhood of Eleven is rumored to use secret underground safe-houses and hidden passages.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Aug 11, 2007)

Munching on a stave-on-a-stick, Darius heads over to the Magistrate's building to see if he can round up Alphonsus and bring him back to the Polished Staff. As he passes Wimsywag, he overhears Wimsywag muttering to himself as he works up some new material. [highlight] "... mouth full? He doesn't say anything because he's a busy goblin'! <heh> not bad..."[/highlight]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 11, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

"Thank you Bo...just keep me posted"...Andrew will then take a moment to think about the new information.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2007)

*What's everyone doing?*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Munching on a stave-on-a-stick, Darius heads over to the Magistrate's building to see if he can round up Alphonsus and bring him back to the Polished Staff.



Are any others going to accompany Darius?


----------



## Lou (Aug 11, 2007)

*Raul follows Darius*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Are any others going to accompany Darius?




Feeling refreshed from a night's sleep and his morning meditation, Raul will finish off his morning coffee, grab a stave, and follow Darius out the door.  As he moves to the door, Raul will turn to the others and ask, "Anyone else coming with us?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"I'll tag along."

SoulFetter finishes off his stave before heading out.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2007)

*Mattie Bulgar's observation*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "I'll tag along."
> SoulFetter finishes off his stave before heading out.



As SoulFetter makes his stave disappear in record time, Mattie lowers her head and mutters, "I swear by the Sweet Grace of Barcarus!  I've never seen anyone eat like that boy!  Not in all my years of cooking!"


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 11, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion helps himself to some more fresh-baked bread.  With Darius, Raul, and Soulfetter gone, he was the only frontline fighter left...  and he thought Thornapple mad, and desperate, enough for an attack even here.


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2007)

*Alarion remembers...*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*Alarion helps himself to some more fresh-baked bread.  With Darius, Raul, and Soulfetter gone, he was the only frontline fighter left...  and he thought Thornapple mad, and desperate, enough for an attack even here.



Alarion also recalls what Darius said as he was leaving, that they would be coming straight back to the Polished Staff.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thea nodded to those headed off on their errand, but she seemed quite caught up in her own thoughts for the moment.  She seemed mostly content to mull over the details of their investigation so far, pausing from time to time to have a tiny bite or two of breakfast- of all the squad members, she usually seemed to eat the least, and their kind 'hosts' nagged her about the matter from time to time.

Once the others returned, with or without their quarry, Thea knew they would have to get down to the day's business of serious investigating, and she wanted her thoughts to be in order.  Hopefully they wouldn't run into too much trouble, she mused, and even as the thought was completed she chuckled to herself- of course they were going to run into trouble...


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2007)

*Mattie's Concern*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Thea nodded to those headed off on their errand, but she seemed quite caught up in her own thoughts for the moment.  She seemed mostly content to mull over the details of their investigation so far, pausing from time to time to have a tiny bite or two of breakfast- of all the squad members, she usually seemed to eat the least, and their kind 'hosts' nagged her about the matter from time to time.
> Once the others returned, with or without their quarry, Thea knew they would have to get down to the day's business of serious investigating, and she wanted her thoughts to be in order.  Hopefully they wouldn't run into too much trouble, she mused, and even as the thought was completed she chuckled to herself- of course they were going to run into trouble...



"You look troubled, lass.  I think that you and I might need to make more time for some 'girl talk.'  I know it must drive you crazy, taking care of such rowdy lads all the time.  Just remember that I'm always here for you, Thea!" says Mattie, with a motherly look in her eyes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 12, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

As the Party departs, Andrew will quietly get up and go to an observation point where he can get a view of as many entrances/exits points from the building as possible so as to be able to spot someone should he elude the constables going for him as well as be in a supporting position.


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As the Party departs, Andrew will quietly get up and go to an observation point where he can get a view of as many entrances/exits points from the building as possible so as to be able to spot someone should he elude the constables going for him as well as be in a supporting position.



"As you mount the ladder to the upper floors of the Polished Staff, Mattie sees you and approaches, "Here now, Constable Dresden, is there something you need up there?  Perhaps I can assist you, Sir?  Do you want to rent a room?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 12, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Responding Andrew says "No Mattie I am fine..just need to check on something" and will continue up to the vantage point


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Responding Andrew says "No Mattie I am fine..just need to check on something" and will continue up to the vantage point



Andrew finds the room occupied, and the door locked.  Then he remembers that he wouldn't really be able to see much from the window, anyway.  Walls in Lauralie Summerhome are generally quite thick, and windows small, to reduce heat loss.  Anyway, by the time you get there, Darius is most likely out of sight, either because of distance or maybe by being lost in foot traffic.  So Andrew rejoins the squad right away.


----------



## xedr (Aug 13, 2007)

Reaching the Magistrate's building, Darius pulls his Bronze Badge from concealment and displays it conspicuously on his chest. He also displays his truncheon on his belt. He scouts around the building for Alphonsus, doesn't see him immediately, and says to the others [highlight]"Let's give him ten minutes before we head back to the Polished Staff"[/highlight]. Darius seats himself in a visible place on the stoop and pulls Krado's map notes from his pocket to study them further, wondering if another mapmaker could determine anything useful from this small bit of information.


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dariuis, Raul, and SoulFetter*

Darius, Raul, and SoulFetter have made the short walk from the Polished staff to the Magistrate's Building of the 14th Ward (both locations are in "The Hub" of the 14th).  Not seeing the person they hope to meet immediately, Darius sits on the steps of the building to study further Krado's map.  (But he is not able to learn anything from this study that has not already been discerned.)  Raul is momentarily distracted by some young boys who are fighting.  He steps between them and separates them, and is able to get them patched up and sent home after a few moments.  SoulFetter is standing near the steps, when he spies a furtive-looking, skinny half-orc approaching.  SoulFetter silently nudges Darius's elbow and gestures toward the half-orc.

Having seen Darius's shiny badge, the half-orc walks right up and, in a voice like Peter Lorre, says, "Heeyy, Constable, I have some eenforrrrmayshun for yooouuuuu."


----------



## xedr (Aug 13, 2007)

Darius folds the map back into his pocket, and eyeballing the half-orc carefully, responds [highlight]"And who might you be?"[/highlight] [sblock=ooc]If the half-orc identifies himself as Wally Alphonsus, Darius will get up, conceal his badge and truncheon, and invite Wally back to the Polished Staff so they "can get off the street and speak privately".[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2007)

"My name is Wally Alphonsus." He states in his somewhat strange voice. "Yes, I'll be happy to go with you and talk."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> "You look troubled, lass.  I think that you and I might need to make more time for some 'girl talk.'  I know it must drive you crazy, taking care of such rowdy lads all the time.  Just remember that I'm always here for you, Thea!" says Mattie, with a motherly look in her eyes.




Thea smiled, albeit briefly.  "Perhaps some evening, I'll take you up on that offer.  For now, though, we've a fiendish riddle of a case to solve, and the lads will be back soon with another piece of the puzzle- at least I hope so."  She punctuated her reply with another tiny bite of breakfast, and a glance at the door where her squadmates should be arriving...


----------



## Lou (Aug 14, 2007)

*Raul trails...*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "My name is Wally Alphonsus." He states in his somewhat strange voice. "Yes, I'll be happy to go with you and talk."




Raul will trail Darius, Soulfetter, and Wally back, watching for anyone who might be following them.

[sblock=OOC]spot check for anyone following (1d20+8=28) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> Raul will trail Darius, Soulfetter, and Wally back, watching for anyone who might be following them.



Raul sees no one following.

And....

Presently all arrive back at the 'Staff.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2007)

Wally moves into the staff in a most unusual fashion. He moves at once swaggering confidently and yet trying to conceal himself with his cloak and be unobtrusive. The net result is that many eyes are on him as he enters. This odd fellow would almost certainly draw trouble from the regulars in most any pub in the city. However, the presence of so many special squad members reassures the crowd that it isn't time to break out the torches and pitchforks just yet. They may be considering where they can lay their hands on a rope and how far the nearest oak tree is, but for now they are content to tend to their food and drink. It seems best to hustle him to the room at the back out of sight of the other patrons. No fool, Wally looks around for exits and takes a seat with his back to a wall. He obviously has weapons under his cloak and he seems a stout fellow.


----------



## xedr (Aug 14, 2007)

Darius says quietly [highlight]"Hey Wally, let's move into the back room with the other Alphas and you can tell us whatever is on your mind"[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2007)

*Thea*

"Well, good luck with the case!  Anyway, I want you to know, my dear, that I'm right here for you, and you can talk to me anytime at all!"  says Mattie.  The boys have come back with a scroungy-looking half-orc whose walk reminds you a bit of Bocephus, and they soon head to the "Special Squad Room."  

Taking one more tiny bite of her stave, and taking her drink with her, Thea moves toward the Special Squad Room as well.


----------



## jkason (Aug 14, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Well, good luck with the case!  Anyway, I want you to know, my dear, that I'm right here for you, and you can talk to me anytime at all!"  says Mattie.  The boys have come back with a scroungy-looking half-orc whose walk reminds you a bit of Bocephus, and they soon head to the "Special Squad Room."
> 
> Taking one more tiny bite of her stave, and taking her drink with her, Thea moves toward the Special Squad Room as well.




Realizing he's once again fallen into some strange internal contemplation and the let the world around him slip off, Moru shakes himself back to reality. A soft chittering comes from his backpack.

"



Spoiler



They all went off and left you


," Retbi informs his master with no end of amusement.

"



Spoiler



I think I managed to work that out, thanks


," Moru returns dryly. Or, as dry as otherwise-unintelligable chittering can be.

"Um, Thea, wait up..." he says, moving to the Special Squad room, himself.


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Realizing he's once again fallen into some strange internal contemplation and the let the world around him slip off, Moru shakes himself back to reality. A soft chittering comes from his backpack.
> "
> 
> 
> ...



OOC:  [sblock=Moru Sen]Yes, Sir, your unintelligible chittering is as arid as the Sahara!  Kudos!   [/sblock]
Thea stops and is joined at the entrance to the Special Squad Room by Retbi and Moru.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2007)

Wally stares at the assembled constables. "So you're looking for the little halfling who likes to draw pictures of places?" 

Gus the bartender appears behind the bar in the Special Squad room and prepares to serve up libations.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 14, 2007)

*Alarion*

"Indeed we are.  What know you about him, good man?"  Alarion is standing by the table as he speaks, seemingly relaxed.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2007)

"I know where he is."


----------



## xedr (Aug 14, 2007)

[highlight]"AAANnnndddd....???"[/highlight] Darius prompts impatiently, unimpressed. [highlight]"Perhaps you would like to share what you know? Out of the goodness of your heart? Or to alleviate your guilt in this matter? To avenge some slight against you perhaps? Or perhaps you're the owner of this knife and you'd like to get it back?"[/highlight] (Darius motions impatiently at Andrew to show the knife he recovered from the alley.) Then, with a visible effort, Darius shuts his mouth, controls his impatience, and sits down with a stoic expression, determined to wait as long as it takes for Wally to finish a thought. After about 5 seconds, though, he pops back up, orders an extra tall beer, and returns to his seat properly equipped to wait this conversation out.


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2007)

Wally Alphonsus's eyes dart fleetingly around the circle of Constables surrounding him, finally coming to rest on Darius who is at just that precise moment rising to retrieve his beer.  Wally, sensing that he will not get such a clear opportunity again, takes this opening to dash toward the street!  Alarion and Jonas spring into action, and there ensues a brief but violent scuffle, in which the worst casualty is Darius's beer, which offers up its life upon his trousers.  When all comes to rest again, Alarion is standing over Wally Alphonsus as Jonas has him pinned to the floor.

Wally says:  "Noooo, please, noooo, Constable Sir, that's not it at alllllll!!!  See! I knew coming into a human settlement was a bad idea!  I haven't even been here an hour, and already you've accused me of horrible crimes and your all beating me!!"  You all feel your faces reddening somewhat.  You're not sure if you're embarrassed by what Wally said, or just because it's so pathetic to see a grown half-orc cry like that.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 14, 2007)

*Alarion*

"Morwyn's mercy, knave!  No one is beating you!"  Alarion shakes his head in disgust at the simpering.  "Pray tell us where the halfling-napped mapmaker is, and who has him, and I swear you shall go unharmed."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 14, 2007)

"Now Wally"  says Jonas in a soothing voice that is contrary to the pressure he is placing on the half-orc's shoulder. "You came here to tell us something, and we wantt o know what it is. We don't want to hurt you, but you can't jump up and run like a rabbit, it make us nervous. Now my friend Soulfetter is going to go close the door and stand in front of it. And then I'll let you up. Then I'll buy you a drink and you'll tell us everything you know about the mapmaker. No one will harm you if you don't try to run, OK?"


----------



## Lou (Aug 14, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Wally Alphonsus's eyes dart fleetingly around the circle of Constables surrounding him, finally coming to rest on Darius who is at just that precise moment rising to retrieve his beer.  Wally, sensing that he will not get such a clear opportunity again, takes this opening to dash toward the street!  Alarion and Jonas spring into action, and there ensues a brief but violent scuffle, in which the worst casualty is Darius's beer, which offers up its life upon his trousers.  When all comes to rest again, Alarion is standing over Wally Alphonsus as Jonas has him pinned to the floor.
> 
> Wally says:  "Noooo, please, noooo, Constable Sir, that's not it at alllllll!!!  See! I knew coming into a human settlement was a bad idea!  I haven't even been here an hour, and already you've accused me of horrible crimes and your all beating me!!"  You all feel your faces reddening somewhat.  You're not sure if you're embarrassed by what Wally said, or just because it's so pathetic to see a grown half-orc cry like that.




Raul will move over to Wally and motion Jonas to let him up.  Extending a hand to help Wally off the floor, Raul says, "Here, let me help you up.  We seem to have gotten off on the wrong foot.  Would you like something to drink?  How about some sausage?  Darius, bring Wally a beer and a stave.  He's probably jittery from hunger.  Show him what a nice guy you are."  

Helping Wally up, Raul will offer Wally a seat and ask him to sit.  "Let's start over, shall we?  So where is the little halfling that likes to draw pictures of places?"

[sblock=What timing] on the good cop, bad cop routine. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 14, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Well, good luck with the case!  Anyway, I want you to know, my dear, that I'm right here for you, and you can talk to me anytime at all!"  says Mattie.  The boys have come back with a scroungy-looking half-orc whose walk reminds you a bit of Bocephus, and they soon head to the "Special Squad Room."
> 
> Taking one more tiny bite of her stave, and taking her drink with her, Thea moves toward the Special Squad Room as well.




Thea gave a brief but genuine grin.  "Thanks for the support," she said- perhaps she might have added more, but she saw her companions arriving with their odd half-orc in tow.  As she stood, her smile faded behind a carefully neutral facade, the kind of focused look that Keepstorm players called a "game face".  Then she moved off towards the back room, pausing for just a moment to allow Moru to catch up...

(A few moments later...)
As the questioning began, Thea stayed off to one side, letting the others get the questioning started, and paying very careful attention to Wally's responses.  If she was surprised by his sudden (and futile) attempt to flee, she didn't show it- but then, anyone who knew her knew how she tried to keep her reserved facade while on official business....

OOC: [sblock]Thea will let the others lead the questioning for a while, and will observe as they do so- as an experienced investigator, she knows that having too many people throw questions at once will likely cause a hopeless muddle, especially with such an emotionally delicate subject.  Sense Motive at +9, roll 24 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1208582) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2007)

OOC: [sblock=Thea]As the questioning continues Thea gets the following impressions: Wally clearly wants something and is nervous being here, but he is determined to see it through. He is very guarded and it is unlikely you will get the whole truth out of him.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2007)

"Well good Constables, its like this. I normally get paid for information. I can help you out. In fact I think it very unlikely that you'll ever find that halfling without my help." He pauses to try the beer and sausage. The look on his face suggests that he approves, but he says, "Bah, halfling swill, but I guess that's all you can get up here." He downs half the mug and continues talking while chewing a large mouthful of sausage. "First, I didn't come here to be arrested. You want to find that little guy, you gotta treat me with some respect as well as coin."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2007)

*SoulFetter*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Now Wally"  says Jonas in a soothing voice that is contrary to the pressure he is placing on the half-orc's shoulder. "You came here to tell us something, and we wantt o know what it is. We don't want to hurt you, but you can't jump up and run like a rabbit, it make us nervous. Now my friend Soulfetter is going to go close the door and stand in front of it. And then I'll let you up. Then I'll buy you a drink and you'll tell us everything you know about the mapmaker. No one will harm you if you don't try to run, OK?"




[sblock]Wow - events leave you behind when you can only check in outside work hours![/sblock]

SoulFetter will indeed quietly go to the door and close it, then place himself 'twixt it and the wayward half-orc.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 15, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Observing the byplay Andrew will take a chair close to the half-orc and visable get out his notebook and prepare to take notes.

For the DM's
[sblock]Andrew will cast detect lies on the half-orc[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 15, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Well good Constables, its like this. I normally get paid for information. I can help you out. In fact I think it very unlikely that you'll ever find that halfling without my help." He pauses to try the beer and sausage. The look on his face suggests that he approves, but he says, "Bah, halfling swill, but I guess that's all you can get up here." He downs half the mug and continues talking while chewing a large mouthful of sausage. "First, I didn't come here to be arrested. You want to find that little guy, you gotta treat me with some respect as well as coin."




"Well certainly you didn't come here to be arrested Wally." replies Jonas "Of course, withholding information from the Constabulary is an offence for which you could be jailed......"  trails off Jonas.

"Tell you what Wally, why don't you tell us what you're willing to part with the information for, and the information. I am sure we can come to a reasonable offer. I understand very well the way your line of work operates, and have no problem with the standard rates. But if we pay for information that leads down a wrong path, or if you knowingly sell us false information, we will find you, and you might even make it to jail at that point."  says Jonas pulling out his coin purse which makes nice fat jingle as it lands on the bar in plain view of the half-orc.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 15, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock]Wow - events leave you behind when you can only check in outside work hours![/sblock]




[sblock=OOC] No joke! [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2007)

Wally's eyes light up at the sight of the coin purse. "It isn't a matter of telling so much as leading. You see I'm really more of a guide and hunter. I don't make pictures of places like the halfling. If you want him I can lead you to him. I warn you there will be some danger involved as well have to leave the surface for the depths of the city. I'll have to consider a reasonable fee." He seems to be weighing the coin purse in his mind.

OOC: [sblock=Andrew]So far no lies.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 15, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

From where he is sitting Andrew will quietly ask "Do you know who is holding Mr. Lyman? and what type of dangers are you referring to?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2007)

"I know who has him. The dangers are related to where he is. We'll have to pass through some pretty wild parts of the 13th to reach him." He finished off his drink and looks expectantly at the constables. "Now I've given a pretty big hint. I don't think I'll tell you anymore until I get paid."


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Alarion * 

"We?"  Alarion straightens in surprise, then visibly relaxes.  "Are you by any chance stating you will be taking us to him, rather than telling us where he is?"   The knight sighs in frustration, trying to stop himself from sneering.  "....  after we meet your price, of course."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2007)

"I would have to take you. I don't draw pictures of places like the halfling. I can only get there by seeing the landmarks myself. I'm a simple man constables."


----------



## xedr (Aug 15, 2007)

[highlight]"A business proposition! Well why didn't you say so in the first place. What you're offering has some value of course, but you are by no means our only lead, and you could be leading us into a trap. Mind you, I'm not accusing you, I'm just explaining the risks we're face in dealing with an unknown person such as yourself. You haven't really given us anything by which we can judge your offer's worth. That might be why you're having trouble finding somebody interested in buying your information. At the very least, you should tell us about your history and how you happen to have come upon this information."[/highlight] Darius is mentally estimating how much time would be involved in locating Blacklung and/or re-assembling Krado's notes to determine where the 'great project' was taking place. Darius is also considering whether trailing Wally would be likely to yield any useful information.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"A business proposition! Well why didn't you say so in the first place. What you're offering has some value of course, but you are by no means our only lead, and you could be leading us into a trap. Mind you, I'm not accusing you, I'm just explaining the risks we're face in dealing with an unknown person such as yourself. You haven't really given us anything by which we can judge your offer's worth. That might be why you're having trouble finding somebody interested in buying your information. At the very least, you should tell us about your history and how you happen to have come upon this information."[/highlight] Darius is mentally estimating how much time would be involved in locating Blacklung and/or re-assembling Krado's notes to determine where the 'great project' was taking place. Darius is also considering whether trailing Wally would be likely to yield any useful information.



Wally Alphonsus says, "My history?  It shouldn't matter at all that I am the son of a powerful chieftan, because I am willing to guide you to the halfling for the same rate that a commoner would charge to face these dangers.  Follow your other leads if you want, but it will be a waste of time.  I am the best guide that you will find, and my services are within your grasping hands now."  Wally pauses, scratches his head, and looks as thoughtful as a half-orc can.  "I thought that you wanted to find this halfling quickly.  Perhaps I was wrong about that.  I haven't put my information on the open market yet, but you raise a good point.  I think I will do that!  Then I'll give my information to the highest bidder."


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Alarion*

"Open market?"  The old-fashioned knight had to think for a moment to grasp the concept.  "Now wait a moment, knave.  The only reason that some other varlet would be willing to pay you for the map-maker's location is to do him harm.  THus, unless I am mistaken, you seem to be willing to sell the little man nto his death!  What manner of villain are you?"  Alarion takes a deep breath, controlling himself with some effort.  When he speaks again, he sounds calmer, but there is steel in his voice.  "Now I understand you expect to be remunerated for this information.  And if due to your efforts, we find him, you shall be.  But by my Troth, you SHALL NOT leave here if you mean to profit by his death!"

[sblock]
Unintentional Intimidate Check Brought On By Righteous Anger   
22 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 15, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Wally Alphonsus says, "My history?  It shouldn't matter at all that I am the son of a powerful chieftan, because I am willing to guide you to the halfling for the same rate that a commoner would charge to face these dangers.  Follow your other leads if you want, but it will be a waste of time.  I am the best guide that you will find, and my services are within your grasping hands now."  Wally pauses, scratches his head, and looks as thoughtful as a half-orc can.  "I thought that you wanted to find this halfling quickly.  Perhaps I was wrong about that.  I haven't put my information on the open market yet, but you raise a good point.  I think I will do that!  Then I'll give my information to the highest bidder."




Raul will smile at Wally, "Wally, how did you come to know the whereabouts of the little  halfling that likes to draw pictures of places?  What can you tell us to show to us that your information is true?"

[sblock=OOC]Raul diplomacy check for Wally (1d20+9=28) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

[sblock=Andrew's polygraph]You did detect a lie!  Wally is lying about his father being a chieftan.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2007)

Ignoring Raul, Wally addresses the blustering knight. "Now hold on big man. I could as easily sell this information to the little buggers' family. Perhaps they want him back? Halflings are pretty fond of their own I hear. Besides, what do I owe this fool who's found himself in trouble? A man's got to eat, and if I can profit from his current situation I'll do it. In the 13th we have to fight to survive. We can't stand on the high moral ground when we live below the streets. I think you just don't like the fact that someone like me know's something you don't. You're own ignorance is scant excuse to go whacking people with a sword. I should have stayed away from your kind. You keep acting like this and the price is just going to go up!"


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2007)

*Edelraul Mameir (sp?)*

OOC:  How can you "diplomatically" call someone a liar?

Wally says, "I don't have to show you anything.  There is nothing to gain by turning all of you into my enemies, so why do you think I would lie?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2007)

OOC:  Wally Alphonsus appears to be growing weary of this idle banter.  If he was wearing a watch, he'd be checking it about every five seconds now.  Hint:  He's just about ready to leave.

"If you can't meet my price of 15 gp, you'd better tell me now!"  says Wally.


----------



## xedr (Aug 15, 2007)

[highlight]"15 gp, paid upon the halfing's safe return to his family, seems reasonable." [/highlight]says Darius. [highlight]"Have another beer and tell us what dangers to expect upon this rescue effort."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2007)

"Clean out your ears, human!  15gp paid right now, or I don't lead you to him."


----------



## Lou (Aug 15, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Wally Alphonsus appears to be growing weary of this idle banter.  If he was wearing a watch, he'd be checking it about every five seconds now.  Hint:  He's just about ready to leave.
> 
> "If you can't meet my price of 15 gp, you'd better tell me now!"  says Wally.




Raul will raise his voice a little, "I say we let Wally go and let it slip in a few bars in the 2nd that we have a new snitch....."  Raul lets his voice trail off.  Lowering his voice back to normal, once Wally quits ignoring him.  "We could front the gold in exchange for some insurance, I suppose.  That's easier than arresting Wally for interferring with an official investigation."

OOC:  Wally's not going anywhere, and he knows it.  He has already tried to leave once and failed miserably.  Wally's in no position to dictate terms.  And was the previous post a verbal statement or Wally's thoughts?


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Clean out your ears, human!  15gp paid right now, or I don't lead you to him.




Moru shrugs. "I say pay him," he offers up nonchalantly. "He'll be leading us there, so he's ostensibly going to be in as much danger as we are, right?

"Unless it's a trap, but then he has to worry about Alarion's deep-seated need to smite traitors where they stand, yes?" The wizard smiles sweetly to the half-orc as he says it, reaching into his pouch to pull out the gold.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2007)

Wally says, "Ahh!  So maybe not ALL of you are so difficult to reason with?"  Wally lays his finger against his temple to help ease his brain into gear, "You know, I was thinking that we could start first thing tomorrow morning, but after going through all of this nonsense, I'd just as soon get this finished and over with today.  What you you think?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"I vote to pay the man as well.  If we get into a tight spot and he leaves us hanging, well . . . (OOC: At this point, SoulFetter will let Naberius' gravel slip into his voice, deepening it another octave and giving it a very rough edge) let's just say I don't appreciate people posing as my allies, however tenuous, and then betraying that arrangement.  Once bought, folks should stay bought."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 15, 2007)

Jonas fishes out the gold from his purse making a small glinting pile in front of Wally. 

"Wally, I have dealt with many information brokers before, I have no problem working with you or your rates. Keep in mind that we can be a very generous employer to those who provide the services they say. And I think we should set out immediately as well. What dangers can we expect and is there any special equipment we should bring to help you lead us" replies Jonas.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2007)

"We must pass a giant's lair along the way. Other dangers vary depending on what wanders by. There is some difficult terrain and some climbing involved." He considers a moment. "You lot can't see in the dark can you? Better bring some lights, you'll see no daylight nor even stars where we're going."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"A giant's lair under the city?  Just seeing that will be worth the price of admission!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 16, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

As the party questions Wally about the mechanics Andrew will ask quietly "Wally, do you know if there are any entrances to the route you propse to take us close by or connecting to the 2nd ward?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2007)

"Oh the lair isn't all that interesting, I've snuck past him several times. He's not that observant." Clearly, Wally is proud of besting such a foe.

He looks at Andrew, "Hey, I'm not going way up town for what you are paying me. This ain't no sightseeing tour. I'm not even sure how to get into the second directly. Besides, Krado's not really that far from here. We'll have to start our journey over in Goblintown, but I don't think our destination is really all that far from here."


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Oh the lair isn't all that interesting, I've snuck past him several times. He's not that observant." Clearly, Wally is proud of besting such a foe.
> 
> He looks at Andrew, "Hey, I'm not going way up town for what you are paying me. This ain't no sightseeing tour. I'm not even sure how to get into the second directly. Besides, Krado's not really that far from here. We'll have to start our journey over in Goblintown, but I don't think our destination is really all that far from here."




"We should send a note to Iggy," Moru says, digging in his backpack for a piece of parchment. "You know how he gets when we fall off the map."

Parchment half out, the wizard starts chuckling. "Off the map. Heh."


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> "A giant's lair under the city?  Just seeing that will be worth the price of admission!"




OOC:  Especially if Jonas pays it!  n-yah-ah-ah....


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "We should send a note to Iggy," Moru says, digging in his backpack for a piece of parchment. "You know how he gets when we fall off the map."
> Parchment half out, the wizard starts chuckling. "Off the map. Heh."



Moru can virtually feel the cockles of I. Ironshirt's crusty old heart warming when he says these words.  It's enough to bring a tear to a curmudgeonly old dwarf's eye!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thea watched quietly as the interrogation and the ensuing negotiations continued.  Once they actually began preparing for the expedition, though, she undertook a few moments of arcane invocation for her own readiness.

OOC: casting Endure Elements (Sor 1, lasts 24 hours) and Mage Armor (Beg 1, lasts 4 hours)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2007)

OOC: Things seem to have slowed. Does that mean you are done with the questioning and ready for another foray below the streets of your fair city? A letter has been dispatched to the boss. Are there any other preparations you wish to make before we set off?


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2007)

*Alarion, Jonas, Darius, Andrew, etc.*

OOC:  This would be a good time to get your heavy armor and arm yourself as you see fit.  Until you actually reach the 13th, though, you'll want to have a cloak over your armor and try not to "clink" unnecessarily, since you'll be staying within the city.  (Scotley may get mad at me for this, so we'll just keep it between us, ok?   )


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2007)

*Moru Sen*

OOC:  Give us the text of your note to Ignatious Ironshirt, please?


----------



## jkason (Aug 17, 2007)

*Moru's Note*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Give us the text of your note to Ignatious Ironshirt, please?




Moru lays the parchment on the table, then extracts his inkpen and vial of ink. His tongue sticks slightly out of the side of his mouth as he writes:

"Well, Sir, we've found a half-orc informant who goes by the name "Wally Alphonsus. Bocephus referred him, more or less. He claims to know where Lyman is, though he says he has to lead us rather than giving directions. Says the trail starts in Goblintown and goes down, if you catch my drift. Something about passing a giant's cave along the way. Feel free to worry.

Moru"

He smiles as he says aloud "Anyone have warm fuzzies they want to send Iggy?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> He smiles as he says aloud "Anyone have warm fuzzies they want to send Iggy?"



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lou (Aug 17, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "We must pass a giant's lair along the way. Other dangers vary depending on what wanders by. There is some difficult terrain and some climbing involved." He considers a moment. "You lot can't see in the dark can you? Better bring some lights, you'll see no daylight nor even stars where we're going."




"Wally, what sort of climbing are we talking about?  We have ropes.  Any other equipment you'd suggest?  And what other dangers might we encounter?" asks Raul.  "I do need to get a light," mutters Raul as he moves to a nearby table to rummage through his backpack, inventoring his supplies while listening for Wally's reply.

OOC:  Where can Raul get a continual light cast?  He'd want something on a small chain to wear around his neck, something he can close to shut off the light.  Something like a small mirrored locket.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> "Wally, what sort of climbing are we talking about?  We have ropes.  Any other equipment you'd suggest?  And what other dangers might we encounter?" asks Raul.  "I do need to get a light," mutters Raul as he moves to a nearby table to rummage through his backpack, inventoring his supplies while listening for Wally's reply.
> OOC:  Where can Raul get a continual light cast?  He'd want something on a small chain to wear around his neck, something he can close to shut off the light.  Something like a small mirrored locket.



Wally's response:  "Oh, you know, just your regular climbing: up hills, down hills, down some holes.  There aren't too many dangers, except for the giants.  Unless we have the bad luck to get caught by some Frostfell Displacer Beasts!"

OOC:  You can get a continual light cast at the temple of Barcarus in the 9th Ward.  The trip to the 9th will take about 3-4 hours altgether, what with travel, saying the mandatory prayers and waiting to see the priest.  Everyone wants to leave quickly and start today, so that is probably something that you should do later.  Maybe someone in the group can cast the spell for you, or maybe you have other light sources for this trip?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2007)

OOC: BTW, Continual Light is so 2nd Edition. What you are looking for is http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/continualFlame.htm


----------



## xedr (Aug 17, 2007)

Darius suggests [highlight] "Let's finish up our breakfasts and head over to the office to pick up our backpacks and adventuring gear. Prince Wally can lead us from there."[/highlight] Briefly, Darius fantasizes about burying an ever-burning dagger in Wally's back to make him easy to follow in the dark, but then he decides that would be a waste of a good dagger, which he doesn't have anyway. (For this trip Darius is planning to use a torch and keep a very close eye on Wally.) 

Out of the corner of his eye, Darius sees Wimsywag heading for the stage in the front room and urges his friends to hurry so they can escape before the bad jokes (and bad comedians) start flying.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 17, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"I must briefly stop by my quarters, friends.  I shall meet you in the constabulary in a few minutes. "  

[sblock=DMs]
Alarion will, of course, go to accouter himself in armor, shield, and other battle gear.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter will outfit himself in proper style for a dungeon crawl - loaded for giant.

_At least if there are giants I know it won't be too crowded for one little Urgant._


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thea will join the others in heading off to Headquarters long enough to pick up her crossbow and bolts from her locker.  If there is anyplace nearby where sunrods can be purchased, she will stop there and buy 5 (10 gp, if available).


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Thea will join the others in heading off to Headquarters long enough to pick up her crossbow and bolts from her locker.  If there is anyplace nearby where sunrods can be purchased, she will stop there and buy 5 (10 gp, if available).



OOC: Yeah, Ignatious Ironshirt keeps a small stash of these on hand.  For sale, of course, at normal price.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> Out of the corner of his eye, Darius sees Wimsywag heading for the stage in the front room and urges his friends to hurry so they can escape before the bad jokes (and bad comedians) start flying.



Too late!  Felderman Wimsywag jumps on stage and says, "Hey, Great crowd for this early in the day!  Say, that reminds me, did you hear the one about the ladies of the evening who went on an expedition with the Paladin?  They had to cut their trip short, because the Paladin couldn't carry enough money to cover his Laying On Of Hands!"


----------



## Lou (Aug 17, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  You can get a continual light cast at the temple of Barcarus in the 9th Ward.  The trip to the 9th will take about 3-4 hours altgether, what with travel, saying the mandatory prayers and waiting to see the priest.  Everyone wants to leave quickly and start today, so that is probably something that you should do later.  Maybe someone in the group can cast the spell for you, or maybe you have other light sources for this trip?




Raul will ask the group, "What exactly are we doing for light? Someone has a lantern, we have a couple of light spell users...."

OOC:  Raul will follow Thea's lead and pick up 5 sunrods from Iggy's supplies (10gp), substituting the sunrods for the crowbar, leaving the crowbar in his locker.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 18, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Andrew will quietly excuse himself and go to his apartment where he will pick up his chain shirt and other items and then return to headquarters.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 18, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The doors to the locker room open and in walks Alarion.  He wears his polished suit of banded iron cuirass, pauldron, and greaves over chausses and sleeves of chainmail.  Over this he wears his tabard.  On his left arm is a great kite-shield emblazoned with a silver sword with golden eagle wings growing from the crossguard, on a field of black.  His sword is, as always, on his left hip, and a flail is on the right next to the his truncheon.  He looks as comfortable in the armor as the others do in normal clothing.  "I am ready when you are, my friends!"


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2007)

OOC:  So by my reckoning, that's everybody ready to go except for Rahvin, Jonas, and Moru.  Guess we'll give them a while in case they have any special preparations to make, or in case anyone else thinks of more.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2007)

Jonas looks down at Bruno and rubbing the big dogs head, says "We're ready whenever everyone else is"


----------



## xedr (Aug 18, 2007)

Darius assembles his gear (leaving his buckler behind this time), and counts 10 torches total (including the unused torches from the sewer adventure yesterday). Darius eyeballs the sunrods everybody else is getting and wonders _"Why the heck am I carrying around this load of firewood?"_ He recalls Krado's glowing dagger and thinks _"I really need to get myself one of those! Who do I know that could cast an everlasting flame on my dagger?"_ For the moment, he buys two sunrods and leaves the torches next to the fireplace in the front hall. He then double-checks to verify that Wally is still under close supervision.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2007)

Wally seems content to consume staves and drink beer on your account for as long as it takes everyone to assemble.


----------



## Lou (Aug 18, 2007)

*Raul admires Alarion's armor*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> 
> The doors to the locker room open and in walks Alarion.  He wears his polished suit of banded iron cuirass, pauldron, and greaves over chausses and sleeves of chainmail.  Over this he wears his tabard.  On his left arm is a great kite-shield emblazoned with a silver sword with golden eagle wings growing from the crossguard, on a field of black.  His sword is, as always, on his left hip, and a flail is on the right next to the his truncheon.  He looks as comfortable in the armor as the others do in normal clothing.  "I am ready when you are, my friends!"




As Alarion moves into the room, Raul will rise and grinningly meet him, "Now that's a suit of armor!"

Raul will circle Alarion, oohing and ahhing over the shiny banded mail.  "I'll never understand why anyone would want to encase themselves in a barrel, but I admit it does seem to provide you adequate protection."

When behind Alarion, on the rear right, Raul will inhale sharply and point to Alarion's right shoulder, "Ooooo!  Look at that scratch! What did you rub against on the way over here?"

As Alarion turns his head to see the spot Raul is pointing to, Raul will wait just a moment before saying, "Just kidding.  It looks perfect....for now."

Turning back to the rest of his fellow constables, Raul remarks, "With this much shiny armor and martial weapons on display, we are bound to attract attention as we move to Goblintown."

Raul will survey the room, anticipating comments from the others.


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2007)

Almost everyone is ready and gathered now, you're just waiting for the last stragglers to join you so that you can begin your cross-city trek.  Jonas remembers that you will not be permitted on the understreet conveyances armed and armored as you are, so you'll be forced to hoof it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter eases back into the room, now outfitted with his oversized Axe, Bow, as well as a couple of huge Throwing Axes.  He also purchases a couple of sunrods, tucking them into his haversack for future use.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 18, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight smiles at Raul's banter.  "This harness has indeed seen me through many a perilous journey...  But to tell you the truth, I am trying to gather enough coin to comission the crafting of a full suit of coat-of-plate.  As I told you, my father and brothers were set against me departing.  This was the best I could afford on my winnings from my last tourney..."  His smile tells of a mixture of memories, both sweet and sad, of his homeland.


----------



## xedr (Aug 19, 2007)

Re-adjusting his ever-present breastplate, Darius eyes Raul wryly. [highlight]"You should consider getting yourself some strong metal between your heart and your enemy's weapons. Perhaps Alarion's overdone it slightly, but I'd rather be in his boots than running around nearly naked like you."[/highlight] 

As if to echo his thoughts, Wimsywag yells "Didya hear about the twin monks who were slain for ringing their church bells at 2am? They were _dead ringers_!! Aha ha ha! <snort> Dead ringers! I love it!! Hahaha <choke> heehee" Wimsywag seems to be having trouble recovering from his glee with that joke, and even Darius cracks a reluctant smile.


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2007)

*Felderman Wimsywag*

"Hey, here's another good one, just for our friends in the audience who work for our government:  Why are politicians like diapers?  Because they both need to be changed frequently! Hahaha, and for the same reason!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2007)

OOC: If anyone is still wounded please note that you all got a night of rest in. Please update your status accordingly. We're still waiting for a couple of folks to check in. One way or another we are going to move on tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lou (Aug 20, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Almost everyone is ready and gathered now, you're just waiting for the last stragglers to join you so that you can begin your cross-city trek.  Jonas remembers that you will not be permitted on the understreet conveyances armed and armored as you are, so you'll be forced to hoof it.




Raul muses, "It's too bad we can't get a private train to Goblin Station from here.  That would get us closer to Goblintown before we start attracting major attention.

We need to cover up the hardware with cloaks.  Otherwise, we may attract the early attention of someone associated with our kidnappers, or worse, someone just looking for trouble.

Anyone got any ideas?

Wally, do you have a hooded cloak you can hide under?  You really don't want to be seen with us in full armor."

OOC:  So what's the situation with constables on the streets fully armed?  Is there some standard procedure, or do we just cover up and hope no one notices and makes a big deal out of it?


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> Raul muses, "It's too bad we can't get a private train to Goblin Station from here.  That would get us closer to Goblintown before we start attracting major attention.
> We need to cover up the hardware with cloaks.  Otherwise, we may attract the early attention of someone associated with our kidnappers, or worse, someone just looking for trouble.
> Wally, do you have a hooded cloak you can hide under?  You really don't want to be seen with us in full armor."
> OOC:  So what's the situation with constables on the streets fully armed?  Is there some standard procedure, or do we just cover up and hope no one notices and makes a big deal out of it?



OOC:  The arms/armor issue was dicussed in some detail early on.  Check the wiki, there may be some information there somewhere.  In general, the "deal" is that you can't be fully armed just walking around the city.  The exception is for those who either have just arrived in Lauralie Summerhome or those who are on their way out of the city, because such people can't reasonably be expected to remove armor and carry it with them.  Also, there has been a ruling that anything further underground than the Understreets is considered to be outside the city limits of Lauralie Summerhome, and this includes almost all of the 13th Ward.  So, since your destination is ostensibly outside the city, you think, you should be okay this time.  You may, however, be questioned by the occasional constable, but surely you know how to deal with that?


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru rejoins the others, slightly out of breath, morupink at the cheeks.

"Sorry," he says sheepishly. "You know how Iggy hates when we dirty the uniforms, so I thought I'd put on some travelling clothes, then on the way here, I saw the most fascinating rodent with two tails, and wound up getting myself all turned around and lost following it to see if it was a mutation or a new species," his embarrasment suddenly lost in his curiosity, he frowns. "Still don't know, unfortunately. Lost the little bugger's trail."

[sblock=OOC]Moru's in his explorer's outfit now, though he's still got his truncheon and badge on him. Sorry about the delay; I can't get on as much over the weekends.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2007)

[sblock=jkason] No problem Jason, real life does have an annoying way of getting in the way of gaming at times, doesn't it?    [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2007)

Properly armed and equiped the constables are finally ready to venture into the 12th and beyond. Raul's concerns about Wally are groundless. The fellow doesn't seem to care for the bright light of the sunny summer morn and he is indeed covered with a large hooded cloak. The stroll over to the 12th is pleasant enough, but the sight of so many armed and armored constables does attract some notice and set jaws wagging. Making your way across the 14th is easy enough. There are no guards to keep you from entering the 12th, though on your own side there are constables who keep an eye on undesirables from the 12th coming into the 14th. They nod as you pass obviously curious, but unwilling to ask what's going on. The transition from the 14th is always a shock. While the 14th is hardly the nicest or best maintained ward in the city, its proximity to the 12th still makes it look pretty good. Naked goblin children cavort in muddy streets where cobbles have long since been stolen to shore up sagging dwellings. The smells here are even more unpleasant than those of the 14th. A few bands of toughs eye you with interest, but the size and armament of your group keeps them at bay, at least as long as you stick to major streets. As you pass the market hawkers try hard to interest you with their wares. Wally keeps his head down and his pace steady saving you from sales pitches as you stuggle to keep up in the throng of people.

OOC: Spot checks everyone.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 21, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion follows Wally stoically, alert for treason or ambuscade.

[sblock=OOC]

Spot Check: 8 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 21, 2007)

*Raul in 12th Ward #1*

Raul, being unarmored and unusually sure-footed, will make sure to keep Wally from getting away from him.

[sblock=OOC]Requested spot check (1d20+8=20)  Raul's move is 40, and his boots give him traction.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Unarmored and lightly built, Thea is nearly hidden in the mass of heavily-armed constables.  Nevertheless, she seems quite observant- perhaps the excitement of the unusual excursion focused her attention. 

OOC: [sblock]Spot check (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1217250)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

In spite of his huge bulk, SoulFetter moves more gracefully on the rough streets than one would expect - growing up on the icy slopes south of Lauralie Summerhome taught him much about keeping his footing.  Being very suspicious of Wally, SoulFetter decides to take up the rear in this little hike.

_Can't let anything distract me - I just know that little rat's gonna try to pull something._

OOC:
[sblock]Spot Check (1d20-1=5)

If the spot check is for something Wally's gonna do, let me know and I'll modify my post so that SoulFetter's watching the surroundings he misses Wally's 'whatever.'[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Aug 21, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Spot check (1d20+2=12)[/sblock] Darius is near the front of the pack, trying to engage Prince Alphonsus in conversation. [highlight]"Great weather for a rescue mission, don't ya think Prince Wally?"[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Spot check (1d20+2=12)[/sblock] Darius is near the front of the pack, trying to engage Prince Alphonsus in conversation. [highlight]"Great weather for a rescue mission, don't ya think Prince Wally?"[/highlight]



Wally grumbles, "Ugh!  Hurts my eyes!" as he squints against the bright sunlight.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2007)

You make your way to the edge of the market toward the main street leading to the area of the 12th known as 'The Smithy'. On this warm summer day there are a lot of people--mostly goblins, some hobgoblins, a bugbear, and a few humans and a handful of other races--moving in and out of the market. Wally heads for the street with Darius at his side and the rest party trails behind in twos and threes. 

OOC: Here's the deal, you may read the result that corresponds to your spot check roll *and* any lower numbered results, so for example if you rolled a '7' you can read the one marked 6-11 and the one marked 1-5, but you may *not * look at the ones labled 12-16 or any higher number. Be honest, no peeking, its more fun that way.   


1-5 [sblock]You are walking along trying to keep an eye on Wally when you think to yourself _'hey I never noticed that freckle on the back of my hand before'_.[/sblock] 

6-11 [sblock]Wally seems to be behaving himself as you keep a close eye on him. He watches the crowd around him somewhat nerviously and seems eager to get down to the old understreet station.[/sblock] 

12-16 [sblock]You glance down and see a loose copper piece on the ground, two goblins spot it at the same time and dive for it. They wrestle briefly before one manages to get a knee into the other's groin and latch his grubby fingers on the coin. He dances away clutching the coin as if it is a precious gem. The loser recieves a few kicks from passersby until he manages to struggle to his feet and limp away. Life is tough in the 12th.[/sblock] 

17-22  [sblock]There are several suspecious looking characters in the crowd who seem to be examining the party with care as they move by in the press of people at the market. Keeping your attention focused on Wally you try to ignore them.[/sblock] 

23-25 [sblock]A passing goblin's hand flashes out to grab a rolled up paper from Andrew's pouch and deftly slips it into a knapsack under the goblin's cloak. He moves on quickly in the press of people.[/sblock] 

26-28 [sblock]The goblin pick pocket is wearing a russet cloak over tan breaches and a leather jerkin.[/sblock]

29-30 [sblock]The goblin thief has a scar on his left temple just in front of his ear.[/sblock] 

31+ [sblock]A couple of other similarly dressed fellows seem to intentionally crowd into the wake of the pick pocket who ducks low and heads for an archway between rows of stalls.[/sblock]

Actions?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Unarmored and lightly built, Thea is nearly hidden in the mass of heavily-armed constables.  Nevertheless, she seems quite observant- perhaps the excitement of the unusual excursion focused her attention.
> 
> OOC: [sblock]Spot check (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1217250)[/sblock]




OOC: I can't seem to access Thea's roll. Please include your character name in future rolls. Unless you can come up with a link that works, I'll need a new roll.


----------



## xedr (Aug 21, 2007)

Darius agrees [highlight]"Yes, it is abnormally bright today. So, Wally, do you live here in the city? And are you really the son of a powerful chieftan?"[/highlight]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 21, 2007)

*OOPS- fixed*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I can't seem to access Thea's roll. Please include your character name in future rolls. Unless you can come up with a link that works, I'll need a new roll.




OOC: [sblock]fixed the link in the original post- I had accidentally included the closing parenthesis, which was mucking up the url.  Roll is 21 [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 21, 2007)

Jonas

[sblock=OOC]

hey does Bruno get a spot check too?
Jonas Spot Check entering the 12th (1d20+9=18) 
[/sblock]

Jonas keeps his eyes moving over the crowd. The 12th is no place to let your guard down.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jonas
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> ...




OOC: You can roll for Bruno, but I'll post his response to the roll he gets.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 21, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

1d20+4-> [6,4] = (10) spot check


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 22, 2007)

Rahvin , conscious of suspicious eyes on the Constables, stays alert for the possibility of an ambush.

_I doubt these orcs would have spies this far out of the 13th... but perhaps our friend Thornapple is hiding out there._

Rahvin tightens his cloak around him, wishing he'd bought some metal armor for an expedition like this. 

_Speed and agility will have to suffice, I guess,_ he thinks to himself.

_At least I managed to pick up three more oil flasks for my lanthorn..._

[sblock=spot check]Spot check on the streets (1d20+7=22) [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 22, 2007)

*Raul in 12th Ward #2*

With Darius conversing with Wally, Raul will let his eyes dart back and forth from Wally to those in the crowd as the group moves through the 12th Ward.


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Darius agrees [highlight]"Yes, it is abnormally bright today. So, Wally, do you live here in the city? And are you really the son of a powerful chieftan?"[/highlight]



"No!  Don't live in city!  Too many human rodents!  My father very powerful indeed!  His name Ugnutz!  All know the great legend of Ugnutz!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2007)

Darius finds Wally a taciturn conversationalist. He does say that, "My father is the great Ugnutz. A warrior without peer!" He grunts at the question about living 'in' the city. "Humph, you might not say so, because I live in below the city." 

You all find the goblin market an unplesant but seemingly uneventful place to visit.   

The group moves on toward the entrance to the understreets over in the neighborhood known as "The Smithy." 

OOC: More later.


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Chittering erupts from Moru's backpack again. Distracted, the wizard returns the nonsense, engaged in a spirited conversation with his familiar that sounds like nothing so much as a domestic squabble. 

"Back pack walker," Moru grumbles in Common as the group continues. He looks up and around, vaguely surprised at how far they've come.

[sblock=OOC]Moru's horrible Spot = 3, and Retbi's only slightly less miserable Spot = 4. I've thusly determined they were busy arguing over how much Moru was jostling the weasel as he walked. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2007)

OOC: Hey, there'll be no 'jostling the weasel' in this game. We are on a family friendly website you know.


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey, there'll be no 'jostling the weasel' in this game. We are on a family friendly website you know.



OOC:  You heard the man!  From now on, you must all jostle your OWN weasels!


----------



## xedr (Aug 23, 2007)

Ignoring the weasel jokes from the ranks, Darius opens his eyes really wide, and gasps in an awestruck tone [highlight]"Gosh! Y-you mean that you live in the _th-thirteen ward_??? I've never met somebody from the thirteenth. This is so *cool!* How long have you lived there Wally?"[/highlight] Realizing that he might be overplaying it slightly, Darius tries to give Wally a sincere look of interest. Glancing over his shoulder, Darius notices that Andrew is looking 'a bit scruffy', but shrugs it off. [sblock=ooc]diplomacy check (1d20+2=9) Darius's smile is slightly strained.
spot check (1d20+2)=15[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2007)

Having left the market behind you pass into the area of the 12th known as 'The Smithy'. Adjacent to the 9th ward or 'God's Ward'. This area supplies the skilled craftsmen who build and remodel temples endlessly. It is noticably better maintained and patrolled than other parts of the 12th. 

OOC: Another spot check if you please, as before.

1-10  [sblock]There sure are a lot of pretty windows and doors on the shops here.[/sblock]

11-15 [sblock]You have a nagging feeling that something unfortunate has happened, but you can't quite figure out what it is. The usually natty Andrew Dresden seems somehow scruffy.[/sblock]

16-18 [sblock]One of Andrew's pouches gapes open, the contents in danger of spilling out. [/sblock]

19-22 [sblock]Andrew's pouch has been cut open, the leather neatly sliced.[/sblock]

23-25 [sblock]You vaguely remember goblin bumping Andrew in the press of the market.[/sblock]

26+ [sblock]The goblin was wearing a russet cloak over tan breaches and a leather jerkin, but several goblins were dressed similarly.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 23, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Flattered by the giggles and whisperings about his gallant appearance from a group of young women passing by, Alarion bows and swaggers by obliviously.    

[sblock=OOC]

Spot 8 

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thea's gaze kept shifting warily across the sights (and onlookers) that the squad passed by.  Mostly shielded by her larger, more impressive companions, she was able to concentrate on her observations.  

Her voice was quiet, pitched just loud enough to be heard around the group.  "Constable Dresden.  Perhaps you might look to your belongings, sir- you seem to have been goblinized." 

OOC: [sblock]Spot check 23 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1221803 )[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

1d20+4-> [20,4] = (24)
spot in the smithy

Acting on Thea's comment, Andrew will look down and check himself. Then holding up a neatly sliced purse for the party to see Andew comments. "A brave rogue indeed and very skilled to do this admist our party". Andrew will check to see how much of his coinage is missing (10 gp was in the purse) as well as check the conditon of his belt pouch.


----------



## Lou (Aug 23, 2007)

*Raul in 12th Ward #3*

As Raul looks around, something doesn't feel quite right.  Hmmm, there's something unsual about Constable Dresden's appearance.  But Raul can't make it out until Andrew speaks up that he's been pickpocketed.  Raul will check his own belt pouch and backpack as the group continues on.

[sblock=OOC]2nd requested search roll (1d20+8=15) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> 1d20+4-> [20,4] = (24)
> spot in the smithy
> 
> Acting on Thea's comment, Andrew will look down and check himself. Then holding up a neatly sliced purse for the party to see Andew comments. "A brave rogue indeed and very skilled to do this amidst our party". Andrew will check to see how much of his coinage is missing (10 gp was in the purse) as well as check the condition of his belt pouch.





Andrew finds that rather than coin the miscreant got away with a scroll of Cat's Grace. The pouch is also damaged and will need replacement. 

If others check their own belongings they find no other losses. At least not so far. The 12th has a well deserved reputation for cutpurses and worse. 

OOC: You are all free to read the spoilers for the last two spot checks now if you like. I trust you will not try to use the player knowledge which your characters would not have. I'll try to get you into the 13th this evening unless anyone would like to do something else?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

OOC: As the pertinent information has been revealed, I'll not try to go back and work in my spot check.

IC: On Andrew's revelation that he's been had, SoulFetter will look to his own belongings to make sure nothing's missing.

[sblock]Spot Check (1d20-1=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2007)

Realizing there is little they can do about the theft for now, the constables continue their journey. Soon, the find a broad stairway leading down into the Understreets. The noisy level is much lower here than in other Understreet stations you've visited. There is no rumble of wheels, no shouting of Shiv drivers, no braying of mules and little barking of dogs. Given that the trains no longer run you are surprised to see so many people coming and going. They are walking into the tunnels where trains formerly ran. You move past the station proper and into the area where there are shops and residences. These areas are home to some 'less-picky' Dwarves, goblins, hobgoblins, bugbears and in the darker corners you see what could be orcs, half-orcs and perhaps even a gutter gnone. You even pass one fellow that appears to be the even rarer 'deep-gnome'. No elves, halflings or regular gnomes are seen though you are not the only humans. You pass one vendor selling leather pouches. Eventually, you come near a warren of caverns that are more natural in appearance. Wally crosses to the opposite side of the tunnel and picks up speed at this point. The area is bustling with dwarves. Down a passage here you see signs labeled in common and dwarven "No unauthorized persons." The signs include pictographs that make it clear that 'unauthorized' means goblinoid. Dwarves in massive heavy armor bearing pole arms stand guard. They do not wear constable uniforms. Eventually, you leave populated areas for some sort of service tunnel that slopes down below the Understreet. There are no lights here and torches and sunrods come out. You make a couple of turns and Wally stops. After a quick glace around Wally steps to an alcove and opens a concealed door. Within is a 20'x20' room. A low wall surrounds a hole perhaps 6' across. The room also contains a large chunk of rock vaguely cylindrical in shape and 5' tall. About a third of the way down this column of unworked stone is ring worn smooth. There are no other obvious exits from the room. A torn sack, the tail end of a crossbow bolt and a couple of used up torches litter the floor. The taciturn Wally seems more animated now. He pushes his cloak back and looks at the constables. He speaks in his odd Peter Lorre voice, "Alright, you want to find the halfling? We must go down, into the 13th." He voice rises in excitement as he says the last and his face takes on a manic countenance and seems to expand. You reassure yourself that it is only a trick of the flickering torchlight. The air seems thin and damp and your chest feels tight. "It’s a long climb and there are several false tunnels. Only one, the one I know, will take you where you want to go." Several of you lean over the hole and look down into the darkness. There is no bottom visible and while the stone of the sides could provide some handholds there is no ladder or rungs. The rock is damp and cool to the touch. 

OOC: [sblock=All]This would be a real good time to work out who is going to carry lights, marching orders--for the climb and for different tunnel widths, weapons in hand--if any, and how you are going to handle the climb. There are other responsibilities you should consider, but I don't want to make it too easy on you.   
To paraphrase Guns and Roses:
You know where you are?
You're in the dungeon baby
You're gonna die!
In the dungeon
Welcome to the dungeon![/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 24, 2007)

[sblock=Leif and Scotley]
Can we assume since Jonas knew that this mission was headed underground that he left Bruno at home? I could try to lower him down, but I sure that no matter how much rope we have it wouldn't be enough    It may just be easier to assume he's home.

[/sblock]

Jonas peers down the hole "Well this will be fun for Alarion" grins Jonas. "Maybe he should head down first, becasue I don't want him coming after me until I am on the floor"

"Alright Wally, how far straight down does this hole go before we hit the right tunnel?" asks Jonas making sure his arrows are secure in their quiver by stuffing some fabric next to them to keep them snug, yet accessible during the climb.


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2007)

*Jonas and Bruno*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif and Scotley]Can we assume since Jonas knew that this mission was headed underground that he left Bruno at home? I could try to lower him down, but I sure that no matter how much rope we have it wouldn't be enough.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Jonas K.]  Well, geeeee, I just don't know about that.  You're asking an awful lot.  And so early in the adventure, too!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter reaches into his pack and pulls out a bag of climbing chalk.

"My friends, I should likely go first - none of you want my quarter ton bulk falling on you should I slip.  Wally, will we be going to the bottom, or taking a tunnel out of the side of this shaft?  If it's a side tunnel we're to take, you should come next to make certain I don't miss it.  Our weakest climber should follow either myself or Wally, then the next stronger, etc.  If the shaft doesn't get much larger, I'm big enough and strong enough to brace myself across the thing and catch one of you if you fall.  I could likely catch two, if one of them is Thea - but she's not likely to slip, I think."


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2007)

Wally thinks to himself, _"Wow!  And to think that I never even knew that chalk could climb!"_


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2007)

"We won't be going all the way to the bottom, some say this hole hasn't got a bottom. We'll only be going down about a dozen times my height." He looks at Soulfetter. "I'm definately in favor you being below me if you fall you'll take us all down."


[sblock=Jonas]As Leif said, you are welcome to leave Bruno behind with his female friends, but your trip down the shaft will be less than a 100' feet if you wish to have him along. Game balance in 3.5 assumes you'll have the added benefit of an animal companion. I don't want you to feel obligated to leave him behind all the time. After all, we let Alarion bring his armor   [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 24, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"By what our friend here states, we should be able to tie two ropes together and make our climb easier."     Alarion straps his shield to his back, to free his arms, and produces a silken rope from his pack.


----------



## xedr (Aug 24, 2007)

Taking inventory, Darius notes aloud [highlight]"Between Alarion, Soulfetter, Rahvin, Raul, and myself, we have at least 300' of brand-new rope and several grappling hooks. I knew this stuff would come in useful someday."[/highlight] Darius inspects the column in the room to determine if it will serve as an adequate anchor point, and starts tying ropes together and adding knots for easier climbing.  [highlight]"Do we have any way to lock that door from the inside? As much as I dread climbing back up these ropes, I dread even more trying to climb out of that hole with the ropes gone missing. If Wally had been a bit more forthcoming, we could have brought along a few Bravos to guard this room."[/highlight] Darius shoots Wally a dirty look with this statement. Feeling a bit nervous, Darius decides not to go down the hole until _after_ Wally. [sblock=ooc]Darius takes 20 when inspecting the safety of the column as an anchor point. 

Tying knots. (1d20+2=15) Darius encourages Rahvin to check his knot work.

For general marching order, Darius expects to be in or near the front.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2007)

*Order of Descent*

So, SoulFetter goes down first and can act as guard at the bottom.  Where does Wally come in the order?  Everyone else?


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 24, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"I shall follow our gallant Binder."   Alarion studies the route of descent.  "One of us can then serve as anchor for the others to have an easier climb.  Wally should come next."


----------



## Lou (Aug 24, 2007)

*Raul at the hole*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "We won't be going all the way to the bottom, some say this hole hasn't got a bottom. We'll only be going down about a dozen times my height." He looks at Soulfetter. "I'm definately in favor you being below me if you fall you'll take us all down."
> 
> 
> [sblock=Jonas]As Leif said, you are welcome to leave Bruno behind with his female friends, but your trip down the shaft will be less than a 100' feet if you wish to have him along. Game balance in 3.5 assumes you'll have the added benefit of an animal companion. I don't want you to feel obligated to leave him behind all the time. After all, we let Alarion bring his armor   [/sblock]




"Wally, how many side tunnels between here and the one we want below?  Is it the first opening, the second, what? And which direction, which side is it on?"  Raul inquires.  

Thinking out loud, Raul says, "Is 100 feet of rope going to make it, or will be need 150 for the knots and tie-off?"  

Turning to the spell-casters, Raul says, "I'll bring up the rear on this one.  You go ahead of me."

[sblock=Jonas and all]Take the dog.  We've got enough rope for a sling.  And down should be relatively easy..... [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 24, 2007)

*Alarion*

The knight nods at Raul's words.  "I believe Darius and I should lead the way, followed by Jonas and Rahvin, then Thea and Moru, then Andrew.  Soulfetter and yourself should guard our rear, friend Raul."


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2007)

*And that's why he's a Leader!*

...Because the man TAKES CHARGE!


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> 
> The knight nods at Raul's words.  "I believe Darius and I should lead the way, followed by Jonas and Rahvin, then Thea and Moru, then Andrew.  Soulfetter and yourself should guard our rear, friend Raul."




Moru nods. "Sounds sound," says the wizard, taking out a sunrod and banging it on the ground to light it. He chitters for a moment, and Retbi's head peaks out of the backpack. The familiar holds the light in his mouth as Moru digs in his spell pouch and pulls out a small piece of leather.

"Just give me a second..." adds, slipping into the indescipherable language of spells. The air about him and the familiar shimmers a moment as the leather disintegrates. 

"Ready when everyone else is," he declares with a smile.

[sblock=OOC]Moru cast his Mage Armor spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2007)

Wally scratches his head and considers, "Well, I don't guess I ever counted the other tunnels. Never been much good with numbers. I just know what it looks like." He looks at one on the 100' coils of rope, "that should be more than enough if you don't get too carried away with tying knots."  
[sblock=Darius]Darius considers the column of stone. It seems to have served many times as a place to tie off. Of course there are 11 of you including the very heavy Urgant (with Wally and Bruno, we won't count Moru's little friend, Retbi). As a group with all your gear you might outweigh the stone. It doesn't appear to be set with mortar or otherwise anchored. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2007)

*SoulFetter*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> ...Because the man TAKES CHARGE!




OOC: I thought I did that!

IC:  "I'm willing to go where e're you wish, Sir Knight, but I urge you to reconsider the consequences of me falling if I'm at the top of the line.  None of you is strong enough to catch me, I think, and the shaft is far too narrow for you to move out of the way - the entire group would then be lost." 

With a wind at Alarion: "If it's the glory of being first you want, I'll not claim bragging rights for that - just this once, mind you!"


----------



## xedr (Aug 24, 2007)

After carefully considering the wall, the column and anything else in the room that might serve as an anchor, Darius selects the column as the best anchor point and ties the rope off securely ("taking 20" to do so). [highlight]"This ain't gonna be a conga line. No more than two people on the rope at the same time, please. Soulfetter, you start us off. (You seem to be the most skilled at climbing, and I wouldn't want anybody else trying to catch me if I should slip.) Once we've all reached the bottom and re-grouped, you'll take the rear guard. Wally, you should follow Soulfetter and identify the correct passage please."[/highlight] Taking a couple of arrowheads from his quiver, Darius attempts to wedge the door tightly against its frame by banging the heads into the gap on the hinge-side of the door.

Darius has thoughtfully provided multiple lengths of rope. The knotted, 100' length is secured to the column. The second and third lengths are to be used as safety harnesses, with anchor persons (I nominate Darius and Alarion), having taken an extra turn around the column, paying out length as the climbers go down the hole. That way, folks who slip won't just drop to the bottom, but are caught by the safety line. The last person will tie the second and third lengths together to form a 200' rope, allowing somebody at the bottom to serve as an anchor person. The safety rope can be recovered, but the knotted rope will be left in place unless somebody else has a better idea.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"Come along, Wally, and get suited up!"

SoulFetter dons the makeshift harness and prepares for the descent.

"Maybe two (or even three) should hold the rope for my descent - I don't plan on falling, of course, but I don't know if the world could stand the loss of such a magnificent creature as myself were I to plummet to the bottom.  Wherever that is."


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: I thought I did that!



OOC: Uh, of course you did, too!  Remember, you're ALL leaders!


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 25, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

As the party prepares to descend Andrew will step forward and speak to Soulfetter quietly and press something into his hand. Then he will slowly turn towards the party and say "I'm sorry gentlemen, I can not do this" He will then walk quietly away from the party until he disappears from view.


For Soulfetter
[sblock]I am sorry Soulbinder my heart is no longer in this and I feel i am more destined to quiet prusuites. should you need me or my case notes you know where to reach me and i ask that you give this to Ironshirt. Thank you for all you have done for me and the intimidating prescence you have lent in trying situations." Andrew will then hand Soulbinder his bronze badge.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

After reading the letter, SoulFetter tucks it away in his pack for safekeeping.  

"Farewell, Andrew - it's been an honor."

He turns to the rest of the group.

"It seems we will be without our archivist and researcher.  I think Iggy won't be pleased, and I appear to be nominated to be the bearer of bad news.  On the bright side, maybe we'll die down here and save Iggy the trouble of drawing and quartering me.  Ready, fellas?"


----------



## Lou (Aug 25, 2007)

*Raul at the hole 2*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As the party prepares to descend Andrew will step forward and speak to Soulfetter quietly and press something into his hand. Then he will slowly turn towards the party and say "I'm sorry gentlemen, I can not do this" He will then walk quietly away from the party until he disappears from view.




Raul will stare with the others as Andrew passes out the door into the darkness.  Andrew's actions place Raul in a daze that is snapped by Soulfetter's words.  Turning back to Wally, Raul says, "Get ready to follow the Goliath and show him which tunnel to take."

"We have a halfling to rescue."


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> over the restraint of Darius' arrowheads. Better resecure the door



OOC:  Actually, your friendly (and all-powerful) DMs knew about this slightly before Darius secured the door, so Andrew left first and then Darius "locked" the door behind him.  Even though we all had a minor mass hallucination at first that the order of those events was reversed.

OOC:  Andrew, we'll all miss you greatly!  If at any future time you wish to rejoin the group, we'll gladly welcome you back (and make up some reasonably plausible story about where you've been and how you gained sufficient experience to still be on par with the rest of the party).  Scotley and I owe much to Andrew, tis true, but we will extend the same courtesy to any of the rest of you who face unforeseen circumstances and require a hiatus.  We're all one big, moderately happy (most of the time) enWorld  family now!

OOC: Now .... about that halfling.....


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 25, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion stands quietly as Andrew departs, completely surprised by the unexpected loss.  He moves to help Darius with Soulfetter's rope.  "Worry not, friend.  Darius and I should be quite able to help in your descent."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thea pauses in her preparations long enough to watch Andrew depart.  The situation they are about to undertake, however, seems to have monopolized the majority of her thoughts and she quickly returns to her task.  A moment later, though, she turns a worried gaze to the now-secured door.  "While Moru and I are both scholars, and can cover for at least some of Constable Dresden's academic knowledge, I feel I ought to point out that he was also our main source of healing, so we will need to be extra careful down there."


----------



## xedr (Aug 25, 2007)

[highlight]"Well geez, Andrew, if you're afraid of the hole, you can stay here and keep the rope safe from passers-by... No? Well, no hard feelings then. I'll see you around."[/highlight] Darius secures the door after Andrew leaves, and grabs SoulFetter's harness rope with Alarion, ready to lower away. [highlight]"So who's got Wally's safety rope?'[/highlight]


----------



## Lou (Aug 26, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> Darius secures the door after Andrew leaves, and grabs SoulFetter's harness rope with Alarion, ready to lower away. [highlight]"So who's got Wally's safety rope?'[/highlight]




"I've got it," replies Raul.  "Jonas, how about giving me a hand here?  When the time comes, you should fit Bruno with the other harness, and we can lower the two of you at the same time.  You and Darius are our rope experts.  How should we handle the rope when I descend?  Are we leaving it in place, or is the rope tied to come loose somehow after we are all down?"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 26, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> "I've got it," replies Raul.  "Jonas, how about giving me a hand here?  When the time comes, you should fit Bruno with the other harness, and we can lower the two of you at the same time.  You and Darius are our rope experts.  How should we handle the rope when I descend?  Are we leaving it in place, or is the rope tied to come loose somehow after we are all down?"




Jonas comes forward to lend a hand.

"I think we can leave the rope in place. We are behind a concealed door so it won't be too noticable. And without knowing how deep we are going, I'd rather have a safety rope in place. The small risk of the rope being found is far outweighed by the risk of having to climb this chimney without a rope."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Caught musing about Andrew's sudden departure, SoulFetter looks around abashedly and indicates his readiness.  Once he receives the 'Go' signal from his belayers, he eases over the ledge and begins his descent.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, guys - usually I can post more often on the weekends, but we were concerned my little girl's UTI had become a full blown kidney infection and since there are no all night clinics here we were at the emergency room until 3 this morning.  Of course, it turns out it was just a stomach virus that's going around . . .[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Aug 26, 2007)

[highlight]"It's like this Raul"[/highlight] says Darius, starting to gesture but then remembering not to let go of the rope. [highlight]"We'll tie the two safety ropes together (creating a 200' length) that will be looped over this column here. I will pay out length from the bottom as you climb down the knotted rope. Once you're down, we'll leave the knotted rope in place, but take the safety line along with us. Otherwise, we could leave the safety rope in place, but then we wouldn't have any more rope for the rest of this rescue venture."[/highlight]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*
 Alarion takes a broad stance and braces himslef as he shares Soulfetter's weight with the former soldier.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 26, 2007)

As the others began to actually descend into the pit, Thea stepped back out of the way.  Until it was her turn to climb down, she wanted to stay out of the area where the rope experts were working.  Only coincidentally, of course, her move put her between Wally and the door- even with the portal secured, there was no knowing what kind of mischief the odd half-orc might get into with most of the physically-adept types busy with the climbing operation (or, shall we say, "tied up" with the rope...).

OOC: [sblock]Thea will hang back, away from the edge, until it is actually her turn to climb.  Watching Wally with Sense Motive +9, roll 13 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1226499 ), in case he shows signs of causing trouble. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 26, 2007)

*Raul at the hole 4*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Caught musing about Andrew's sudden departure, SoulFetter looks around abashedly and indicates his readiness.  Once he receives the 'Go' signal from his belayers, he eases over the ledge and begins his descent.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Sorry, guys - usually I can post more often on the weekends, but we were concerned my little girl's UTI had become a full blown kidney infection and since there are no all night clinics here we were at the emergency room until 3 this morning.  Of course, it turns out it was just a stomach virus that's going around . . .[/sblock]




"Wally, you ready to go? Soulfetter needs to know where to stop." inquires Raul, "We're ready for you.  You're the one who knows where the halfling is being held."

[sblock=OOC] No problem.  I wasn't trying to rush you.  Honest.  Just queuing you up.  Hope your little girl's feeling better quickly. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2007)

*The Decent*

Your careful preparation pays off. The rope creaks and pops ominously as Soulfetter and Wally descend into the darkness. They pass a handful of openings in the stone walls. After about 30 feet the type of stone blocks making up the walls of the shaft changes and the stonework looks older and more worn. You note that some of the tunnels are marked. One seems to indicate a danger of falling rock another bad air. An irregular clanging sound echos up one shaft that angles away to the side and down. At another small hole a moaning sound that could be human can be heard distantly. After another 40 feet or so Wally says, "Ah there's the spot for us, hold up." He gestures at an arched passage extending off at a ninety degree angle. The only thing to distinguish this tunnel from 3 or 4 very similar ones is that it smells vaguely of some sort of incense, perhaps sandalwood. There is also a flat stone at the base of the shaft that extends 3 inches out into the shaft. With his reach, Soulfetter is able to grab the lip of the tunnel with ease and swing himself into it. Wally moves nimbly in beside you. "Well bring them on, but softly if you please, you never know what other denizens of the 13th might be about." Soon the next group arrives. So far Wally has done nothing suspicious. Moving down the passage a short distance reveals a stair leading further down. You begin to descend these as well with an admonition from Wally to "mind the steps after the first turning, there are some loose stones." As promised the steps could have resulted in a fall had you not taken care. At a landing some 30 or 40 feet down, Wally pauses again to open another concealed door. The smell of smoke and incense is stronger here. The passage beyond the door extends about 15' and ends in a 'T'. There are hinges suggesting a metal gate of some sort once blocked this passage. To the left is an ornate carved door marked 'catacombs'. Before it is a discarded helmet of old design with a broken chin strap and several empty vials, some broken, marked with a holy symbol of Pelor that were most likely holy water. To the right the passage widens to 15' and two very large brass braziers are set into the wall and floor. This seems to be the source of the smell of smoke and incense. It seems likely that these were once kept lit, but do not appear to have been used in years. Beyond is a larger room that has the look of a of a temple of some sort. Wall brackets once held torches behind stained glass, but only a few shards of the glass remain making it impossible to determine what images if any they might have depicted. A large central platform must have held an altar at one time, but it has been removed. A large blackened patch on the floor suggests that fires have been burned here. Whatever pews or other fixtures might once have been here seem to have fed the fire. The remains of a few blood red curtains remain on the walls. There is a strange sinister feeling to this place. A taint of evil that while not visible is palpable none the less. At the far side of the room are three arched doorways. Wally selects the left and you enter another large bare room. In one corner of the room the wall has collapsed. Wally directs you to scramble over fallen stones and down a brief slope in a natural cavern space. After winding through a couple of small natural looking caves you come to another passage of worked stone. "We continue on this way, but if you've an interest there is field of mushrooms the other way," he points the opposite direction on the new passage. "They have healing properties and keep for several days. We could pick a few. I usually pick up some when I'm down this way. Very handy if we run into trouble."


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 27, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"That is a most kind and useful suggestion, Wally.  What say the rest of you?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"I love mushrooms, personally - I say we at least pick some to take back with us and examine."

_I wonder what these mushrooms might do to the flavor of an ale.  I'll have to take enough back to use some in a batch._

"So far so good, Wally.  You're proving to be an excellent guide!"

_The more he thinks we trust him, the better.  Plus, if he does have any sort of conscience it's better if he likes us when the time comes for him to make a choice._


----------



## xedr (Aug 27, 2007)

[highlight]"As a possible supplement to our resources, such mushrooms could be invaluable."[/highlight] says Darius. After taking a long look down the passage, Darius turns away and prepares to accompany Alarion towards the cavern Wally indicated. Darius will follow Wally's lead before putting anything in his pouch. Darius plans to gather four 'shrooms.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2007)

never mind.  Leif The Self-Policing DM Strikes Again.  You're welcome.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2007)

OOC: A description of the mushroom grove and the mushrooms will follow shortly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"Wally, do these 'Healing Mushrooms' have any other effects on the consumer?  I'd hate to find myself incapacitated down here because I ate something that disagrees with my delicate constitution."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2007)

The large damp natural cave seems to have held some sort of wooden structure once long ago. Water drips down the walls here and with a little effort you could catch some to fill water skins or have a drink. The collapsed wood has provided an excellent growth medium for some sort of fungus. They look like traditional Morels. The only thing that distinguishes one from another is a little dusting of color. Some have gray (like the picture), others have scarlet, yellow, or blue dust. Imature ones are white and Wally says that these are bitter and provide no curing. He says that if you keep them in a damp sack they'll keep for 3 days. Wally has only tried the gray and the yellow. In response to Soulfetter's question he replies that "yeah, those gray ones are okay, they make you feel full too. The yellow ones seem to offer the best curing, but they also make you feel kinda funny, like a couple of mugs of ale. And don't eat too many of any of them or you'll get a raging case of the runs. I try not to eat much more than a handful (limit of 8 in a day). I've not tried the other ones, but I've heard that they can do strange things." 

OOC: Those of you picking mushrooms make a Search check:
[sblock=Results]1-5 You find 1d6 gray mushrooms.
6-10 You find 2d4 gray mushrooms and on a d6 1-2=2 scarlet, 3-4=2 yellow, 5=1 green, 6=1 pink.
11-15 You find 3d4 gray mushrooms, and roll 2d8 (consider each roll seperately rather than cumulatively) 1-2=2 scarlet, 3-4=2 yellow, 5=1 green, 6=1 pink, 7=1 blue, 8=1 pink, one blue and one yellow.
16-20 You find 3d6 gray mushrooms and roll 3d8 (consider each roll seperately rather than cumulatively) 1-2=2 scarlet, 3-4=2 yellow, 5=1 green, 6=pink, 7=1 blue, 8=1 pink, one blue and one yellow.
21+ You find 3d6+2 gray mushrooms and roll 4d8 (consider each roll seperately rather than cumulatively) 1-2=1d4 scarlet, 3-4=1d4 yellow, 5=a pink and a blue, 6=1 pink, 7=1 blue, 8=1 pink, one blue and one yellow. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Wally, do these 'Healing Mushrooms' have any other effects on the consumer?  I'd hate to find myself incapacitated down here because I ate something that disagrees with my delicate constitution."




Moru chuckles, looking around. "Well, as Thea pointed out, we're down some mobile healing. I might take a stomachache over a seeping wound in most cases. I suppose we can always test 'em on Wally first, anyway," he says with a mischievous wink.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2007)

OOC: Here's a picture of the mushrooms.


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The large damp natural cave seems to have held some sort of wooden structure once long ago. Water drips down the walls here and with a little effort you could catch some to fill water skins or have a drink. The collapsed wood has provided an excellent growth medium for some sort of fungus. They look like traditional Morels. The only thing that distinguishes one from another is a little dusting of color. Some have gray (like the picture), others have scarlet, yellow, or blue dust. Imature ones are white and Wally says that these are bitter and provide no curing. He says that if you keep them in a damp sack they'll keep for 3 days. Wally has only tried the gray and the yellow. In response to Soulfetter's question he replies that "yeah, those gray ones are okay, they make you feel full too. The yellow ones seem to offer the best curing, but they also make you feel kinda funny, like a couple of mugs of ale. And don't eat too many of any of them or you'll get a raging case of the runs. I try not to eat much more than a handful (limit of 8 in a day). I've not tried the other ones, but I've heard that they can do strange things."




Moru's eyes light up at the prospect of "strange things," and he wades into the field. Retbi, something apparently catching his eye, climbs out of the backpack, and leads the wizard to a few of the more colorful mushrooms. With an approving chitter, Moru adds them to his haul.

[sblock=OOC]Moru Search
Retbi Search
Moru finds 5 grays
Retbi finds 3 grays and 2 scarlets[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 27, 2007)

*Raul at the mushroom cave 1*

Raul will join the search for mature mushrooms, finding 10 gray mushrooms, 2 yellow, and a blue.  Raul will moisten his belt pouch in the available water and put the mushrooms inside.  Raul will then return to entrance to watch and listen while the others gather mushrooms.

[sblock=search check]CORRECTED: mushroom search check (1d20+8=17) BUt should be 9+5=14

corrected mushroom search results (3d4=10, 2d8=3,7) 

OLD:mushroom rolls (3d6=16, 3d8=6,3,6) [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 27, 2007)

*Alarion searches for mushrooms*

[sblock=OOC]
Search 11 

mushrooms found 

8 gray shrooms, 1 green shroom, 1 pink, 1 bue, 1 yellow
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=They come in other colors?]SoulFetter's Search for Mushrooms (1d20+4=5) yields (1d6=2) Gray ones.[/sblock]

OOC: 
No wonder this guy got lost in a blizzard - he's generally oblivious!  The Curse of Invisible Castle is in full force for SoulFetter (at least for now).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 28, 2007)

As the group formed up in the tunnel, while most of them were readying weapons or similar implements, Thea rummaged in her Haversack long enough to come up with her portable scribe's kit.  And once they began their exploration, she quietly started to sketch a quick map of their route, noting any important details at the bottom of the sheet.  She was, in fact, so wrapped up in her project that she barely noticed the fact that they have taken a detour, simply adding the side-trip to the mushroom room to her informational sheet.

Once the group had been stopped for a bit, though, she finished that portion, then looked around a bit owlishly as most of the others started to search the place.  With her rather fastidious nature being quite well known, none of her fellow constables was likely to be surprised by the faint look of distaste that flitted across her face.  "I really can't believe that you gentlemen are seriously considering eating anything that grows in an environment like this," she said.  While she obviously had no intention of eating any of the mushrooms, at least for now, she understood her role as one of the group's physical investigators well enough- she stowed her scribing kit away for the time being, and began to investigate the area.  After an initial sweep, and after the others had completed their own searches, she donned her magical goggles and gave the mushroom farm a very careful going over- tying a scarf across her mouth and nose to keep out any dangerous spores (and wearing her gloves), she crouched down and moved diligently through the space.

OOC: Several rolls, for various things [sblock] For mapping, I'm not sure if Craft-mapmaker or Profession- Cartographer would be more appropriate- with Jack of All Trades, she can try either, but the modifiers are different; Craft is +3, Profession is +2; base roll is 9 + appropriate modifier ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228724 )

For mushroom searching, being careful and using her Goggles of Minute Seeing for a close-up search, at +15 total; roll 29 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228729 ),
for 10 grey ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228731 ), 3/2/2/8 other ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228733 ), 1 pink, 1 blue, 1 yellow, 1d4 yellow (4; http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228739 ), 2d4 scarlet (6; http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228741 ), Knowledge-dungeoneering or Survival roll for any possible mushroom info (1d20= 7; +3 for Knowledge or +2 for Survival; http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228748 ) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2007)

[sblock=Thea]Thea has heard that underground races often rely on various fungi for food, but there is clearly something more involved here if Wally's words are to be believed. She also knows that some mushrooms are poisonous.[/sblock]

OOC: Just waiting for a couple more folks to check in before we continue.


----------



## xedr (Aug 28, 2007)

Darius waits for Wally to do some mushroom picking before he looks around himself. Finding a gray one, Darius smells it suspiciously before deciding that with enough garlic and butter, it would probably taste like garlic and butter. He wraps it carefully and stows it in a side pocket of his backpack. [highlight]"I hope I don't forget about that when I get back to the surface. Iggy would just kill me if I was the source of a fungus infestation in the locker room."[/highlight][sblock=ooc]Mushroom searching (1d20+3=4). Found Gray shrooms (1d6=1) (!??) I think these dice are loaded.[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 29, 2007)

Rahvin searches for mushrooms (1d20+9=27) 



Rahvin finds some gray mushrooms (3d6+2=9) 


Rahvin gets different mushroom types (1d8=5, 1d8=4, 1d8=4, 1d8=6) 


He finds 2 pink, 1 blue and a few yellow mushrooms (2d4=3)

 "Well, now," he says.  "These ought to come in handy."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2007)

Wally drinks some of the water from the walls and then pulls out a small cloth bag and soaks it before going mushroom hunting. He proves adept and soon has a dozen gray ones, 2 scarlet, a pink, a blue and 5 yellow. 

OOC: [sblock]Search Check (1d20+10=25) Grays (3d6+2=12) Rolls for type (1d8=2, 1d8=3, 1d8=7, 1d8=8) Scarlet and Yellow (1d4=2, 1d4=4) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2007)

OOC: We'll give Jonas until this afternoon and then move things along.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus*

ooc:  Wally takes all of the mushrooms that he found, wraps them in the least defiled scrap of cloth that he can find on his body   , and stows them in a large pocket.  "I'll just hang onto these in case somebdy needs them later!"

ooc:  You're not entirely convinced that you'd want to voluntarily eat anything that came back out of his pocket, anyway!  :\


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2007)

[sblock=Jonas]You can go ahead and roll your mushroom hunt after the fact, but I need to go on and move the gang along.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2007)

Satisfied that only immature white mushrooms remain, the party sets off to find Krado. You venture down several tunnels, up and down short stairways and then with a curse stop at huge pile of completely blocking a tunnel. Wally kicks a couple of small rocks in frustration and climbs the mound of rubble. At the top he drags a few large rocks down, but it quickly becomes clear that only a major opporation is going to clear the tunnel. Ominous rumbling sounds suggest that more cave-ins are possible. After some more creative cursing in what you assume is the Orc language, Wally directs his attention to the constables. "We will have to take a detour. I'm pretty sure I know where a passage back down that way," he points back the way you came, "comes out. We'll have to get past some big doors and the tunnels down there are a little rougher. Its the only way I think we can get past. Even then we may find the way blocked."  

Moving again he brings you to a pair of impressive doors carved with writhing figures. It is unclear if the figures are engaged in copulation, being tortured or both. There is a seam but no handle or lock is visible. "Wally shrugs, I'm pretty sure the way continues on the other side, but I don't know how to open them." He presses against them and tries to get a grip on the carvings to pull, but is unable to move the doors. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 29, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*


"Let me know if you think brute strength shall open this portal, my friends.  Otherwise, I will stand guard."


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 30, 2007)

"Let me take a look, here," Rahvin says.  "Perhaps there is some sort of hidden mechanism. Moru? Thea? Is there a magical aura here?"

[sblock=notes] Rahvin takes 20 on a Search check to spot traps (29) and another take 20 on Search for finding locking mechanism (29)

If you'd rather I roll, here are a couple of Search rolls, for finding traps and for finding the lock.

Search rolls for finding traps and for finding a lock mechanism (1d20+9=16, 1d20+9=22) [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thea moved forward to examine the doors more carefully- being quite cautious to avoid actually touching anything that might trigger a trap.  Once again she switched out her normal spectacles for the oversized bug-eye goggles which assisted her examinations so effectively.  She went over the doors, and the adjacent area, looking both for any sort of opening mechanism and for any hidden dangers.  Once she had completed her mundane checking, she moved back a few paces and uttered a few words in Sylvanoptera, attuning her sight to the patterns of magical energy in the area.  She worked her way through the inspection carefully and precisely, not missing any details.

OOC: [sblock] Mundane search, with Trapfinding ability and Goggles of Minute Seeing, total +15, roll 33! ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1231923 ).  Followed up by a casting of detect magic, Beguiler level 0, 1 of 6 slots used. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> "Let me take a look, here," Rahvin says.  "Perhaps there is some sort of hidden mechanism. Moru? Thea? Is there a magical aura here?"
> [sblock=notes] Rahvin takes 20 on a Search check to spot traps (29) and another take 20 on Search for finding locking mechanism (29)
> If you'd rather I roll, here are a couple of Search rolls, for finding traps and for finding the lock.
> Search rolls for finding traps and for finding a lock mechanism (1d20+9=16, 1d20+9=22) [/sblock]



OOC:  I  have no problem with you taking 20 or even 30, but this is Scotty's show!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2007)

A careful search and the detection of magic reveals that their is some sort of inscription in Sylvanoptera on the doors, no locking mechanism can be found on this side of the door and finally, there are at least three different types of magic on the door including a magical trap, a glamour and some sort of preservation. 

OOC: How about a spot and listen check from everyone now? Actions?


----------



## xedr (Aug 30, 2007)

After admiring the artistry of the door, Darius moves to join Alarion on look out duty. [sblock=ooc]Listen; Spot Check (1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 30, 2007)

*Raul at the big doors 1*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: How about a spot and listen check from everyone now? Actions?




Raul will gaze at the door from the back of the group and, having neither the skill nor the strength to help much, will move back up the hallway a few steps to keep watch while the other decide how to breach the door.

[sblock=OOC]Spot/Listen checks (1d20+8=11, 1d20+5=11)

Hmmmm.  I seem to have been confusing spot and search in the past...  I'll have to be more careful.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

While the others inspect the door and surrounding area, SoulFetter leans against a wall, takes out his axe and a whetstone and begins taking the nicks out of the already flawlessly maintained weapon.

[sblock=Listen/Spot Checks](1d20-1=9, 1d20-1=0)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru sits back as those better-equipped for it analyze the door, wondering idly what those colored mushrooms Retbi found might do.

[sblock=rolls]Moru Spot 4, Listen 18

Retbi Spot 4, Listen 6

Also, I wasn't sure if Dungeoneering or Nature would be more applicable to the mushrooms (since they seem to be solely an underground occurance), so I rolled both as Knowledge checks to see if he had any ideas. If they're magical, I suppose I could make a Know: Arcana check, too. Just let me ... er, know. 

Know: Dungeoneering 19, Know: Nature 9[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 30, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

[sblock=Perception Checks]

Spot 9 
Listen 13 
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Aug 30, 2007)

[highlight]"Hey Moru, maybe we could attack the door hinges. What do you think?"[/highlight] Darius holds up the light higher as he looks back the way they came.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> While the others inspect the door and surrounding area, SoulFetter leans against a wall, takes out his axe and a whetstone and begins taking the nicks out of the already flawlessly maintained weapon.




"You're gonna take the edge off that thing SF. Axes aren't supposed to be that sharp" says Jonas watching SoulFetter sharpen his axe. His meddling obviously distracting both men.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas Spot and Listen by the door (1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=12) 

Bruno though is paying attention.
Bruno Spot and Listen by the door (1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=10) 

And we'll skip the mushrooms. Chitonous metazoans are icky anyway

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thea kept up a running commentary as she examined the door in detail, her voice calm and matter-of-fact.  "Looks like a couple of different spell types on this- at least one is a trap.  We may have our work cut out for us, gentlemen," she recited, giving Moru and the others the results of her scan.  While her eyes were obviously focused on the search of the door, her ears were as keen as ever.

OOC: [sblock]Listen 18, Spot 6 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1233689 ) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2007)

[sblock=Moru]Moru ponders the mushrooms and examines them with detect magic. They are magical and all of them have transmutation magic as well as conjuration (healing), the pink ones include some illusion (glamour), the scarlet ones have stronger transmutation while the blue and yellow include some enchantment (mind-affecting). As he considers while leaning against the wall opposite the doors he feels as much as hears a rumbling as of a great weight shifting or something large moving and stressing the structure behind you. It is faint, but lasts a few seconds. These mushrooms are not part of the natural dungeon environment, but must have been altered by some residual magic in the air or water or wood here. Such magic is unpredictable and might have strange temporary side-effects.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2007)

*Bruno saves the day...*

The hinges of the doors are not visible from this side. As you debate axes and doors and mushrooms, Bruno begins barking and jumping up on the wall opposite the door. Turning to look you see a small window-like opening high up on the wall overlooking the door from across the passage. 

OOC: Anybody want to take a crack at translating the Sylvanoptera inscribed on the door?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2007)

[Sblock=Thea]As she considers the doors Thea feels through her feet as much as hears a rumbling as of a great weight shifting or something large moving and stressing the structure behind you. It is faint, but lasts a few seconds. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2007)

Jonas bends down and rubs Bruno's head "Good Boy!" he tells his faithful companion.

"Alright lad" says Jonas to Soulfetter "Put your axe away lift me up to that opening"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2007)

Presuming that Soulfetter complies, Jonas can see a small room beyond the two foot wide by eight inch tall window which has a stout bars set into the stone. There are a couple of stools in the room and a pair of crossbows hanging on the wall. Some sort of wheel is mounted to the wall and secured with a chain and pad lock. The everything in the room has a layer of dust on it. There is an archway on the left side of the room beyond which there seem to be some stairs leading down to the level of the doors.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2007)

Jonas calls down to the group 9assuming SF complied) "Seems to be some sort of guardroom here. A locked wheel may activate the doors. The problem is how to get into this room" says Jonas hopping down.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thea cocked her head for a moment, as if listening to something.  "That was odd...  Be ready for something to happen, gentlemen.  It sounded, or rather felt, as if something big was moving back there.  Perhaps some kind of response to our presence."  She waited, tensely, for just a moment.  While the others began investigating the "window", she looked over the inscription on the door.

OOC: Not sure how to start translating, but as one of our scholars-in-residence, Thea is game to try.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 31, 2007)

"Let me know if I should try to disarm that magical trap, Thea," Rahvin says, looking over to the sides, trying to spot any hidden doors nearby. 

His keen senses focus on the scene, alert to all possibilities.

In response to Amalthea's warning, however, Rahvin takes a single step back and draws his rapier, lifting his lanthorn higher with his free hand.

[sblock=listen and spot checks]Spot and listen checks, respectively (1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=27) [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter did indeed comply with Jonas' request.  On hearing Thea's warning:

"I'm going to need my axe, friend.  Have you finished your look 'round?"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> SoulFetter did indeed comply with Jonas' request.




OOC: Thanks!


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 31, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight draws his sword and raises his shield, then stands protectively in front of Thea and Rahv in as they examine the doors.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2007)

Noting the sudden alertness of the others Wally draws a nasty looking jagged sword and begins to look about. After a tense moment it becomes clear that no immediate visable threat is present. Thea turns her attention back to the doors. All that is needed for Thea to read the inscription is to brush away the acumluated dust of the ages. Once that is accomplished she can read it clearly. 

[sblock=Thea and any other Sylvanoptera speakers]'Make obeisance to Meda'[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Aug 31, 2007)

Heeding Thea's warning, Darius draws his sword. He decides he doesn't want to hold the sunrod at the same time he is wielding his weapon, so after a tense moment of waiting, he re-sheathes his sword and sets about tying the sunrod to his helmet with a bit of fishing line. Once he completes his task, he will put the helmet back on and re-draw his sword.

After an extended pause, Darius says [highlight]"I dunno, maybe we should knock?"[/highlight]


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Noting the sudden alertness of the others Wally draws a nasty looking jagged sword and begins to look about. After a tense moment it becomes clear that no immediate visable threat is present. Thea turns her attention back to the doors. All that is needed for Thea to read the inscription is to brush away the acumluated dust of the ages. Once that is accomplished she can read it clearly.
> 
> [sblock=Thea and any other Sylvanoptera speakers]'Make obeisance to Meda'[/sblock]




Having cast his spell to study the mushrooms, Moru maintains his concentration to look at the door, reading the inscription.

"Meda," he says. "Do I know that name?"

As the others examine the 'window,' Moru has a short, chittering exchange with his familiar. "How wide are the gaps on the bars?" he asks Jonas. "Retbi can fit through a lot of places we'd never make it. If he can't get the door open from the other side, he can at least let us know more about what's on the other side."

[sblock=OOC]Maintaining concentration on the Detect Magic so Moru can use it as long as possible.

Not sure if any of Moru's Knowledge skills would cover whatever Meda is, but here's a go:

Know: Arcana = 14, Know: Planes = 28, Know: Local = 12[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 4, 2007)

[sblock=Moru Sen]Knowledge religion is the one you needed, but in this case it is common knowledge and no check is required. See the OOC thread for more detail.[/sblock]

Retbi can easily fit through the bars. 

OOC: Will you send him to explore?


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2007)

*Moru's Knowledge*

Meda, Meda, now where have I heard that name before?  Oh, yeah!  On the Player's Wiki! You can read about her there, but here's some other info that you now remember, Moru:

*Arcana check*:  Meda's priests concentrate primarily on healing magic, magic to strengthen familial bonds, magic to increase harvest, and so forth.

*Planes check*:  Meda prefers to spend a fair portion of her time in the fields of Elysium, but she also spends some of her time in the Seven Heavens and the Happy Hunting Grounds, and it is also widely believed that she has a quite extensive palace that exists principally on the Astral plane, but has a simultaneous presence on Elysium, at least one Prime Material Plane, and perhaps several other planes as well.

*Local check*:  Meda is one of the two deities who has pre-eminent status in Lauralie Summerhome, the other being her brother? companion? husband? (the myths and legends are confused and conflicting on this point) Barcarus.  The temples of Meda and Barcarus are virtually the only properties on Olympus Mons that have not changed hands for many generations.  Priests of Meda and Barcarus are involved somewhat in the government of Larualie Summerhome, to the extent that they offer up the invocations that precede city business meetings, administer oaths to witnesses in city courts, etc.


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Moru Sen]Knowledge religion is the one you needed, but in this case it is common knowledge and no check is required. See the OOC thread for more detail.[/sblock]
> 
> Retbi can easily fit through the bars.
> 
> OOC: Will you send him to explore?




Moru cocks his head as he re-reads the phrase on the door. Then he shrugs.

"Can't hurt, I suppose," he says, and does his best impression of a Medan's bow before the doorway.

[sblock=OOC]If nothing significant happens when Moru bows, he'll sent Retbi to quietly look about the room on the other side, with instructions to hurry back at the first sign of trouble[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2007)

*Moru's Obeisance*

Moru extends one arm in a very courtly fashion, puts one foot behind the other, and bows deeply, almost touching his nose to the floor.  The door seems to take no notice, and just continues being a door.  Retbi is very impressed, however, and chitters amusedly, and you would almost swear that he is laughing at Moru.  

Whereupon Moru scoops up Retbi and says, "Well, let's see if you can do any better, then!" and passes  Retbi to SoulFetter, who puts him through the hole in the wall.  

You hear vague, faint scurrying sounds as Retbi begins his exploration.


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Moru extends one arm in a very courtly fashion, puts one foot behind the other, and bows deeply, almost touching his nose to the floor.  The door seems to take no notice, and just continues being a door.  Retbi is very impressed, however, and chitters amusedly that "You look better down there, Boss! hehe"
> 
> Whereupon Moru scoops up Retbi and says, "Well, let's see if you can do any better, then!" and puts him through the hole in the wall.
> 
> You hear vague, faint scurrying sounds as Retbi begins his exploration.




Moru turns his focus inward, tracking Retbi's progress through the empathic link he shares with the creature. "Just don't go getting yourself hurt, you little bugger," he mutters under his breath.


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Moru turns his focus inward, tracking Retbi's progress through the empathic link he shares with the creature. "Just don't go getting yourself hurt, you little bugger," he mutters under his breath.



Moru feels Retbi's natural curiosity (which is the default setting of his little noggin), and a small sense of wonder at being in a brand new place, tempered by the anxiety of separation from his master and best bud.  Then, just as quickly, Moru is slammed by Retbi's utter panic!  Instantly, Retbi's snout appears back at the hole, and Soul Fetter lifts him down to Moru.  Moru knows that Retbi doesn't want to go back there, and that he saw something that terrified him.  His small body cowers close to Moru and just trembles, for the moment.   Moru also gets a reading of "Pure Ugly" from Retbi.


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2007)

*Loose Ends Secured!  (Lou Sens? hey, I thought Lou was Raul)*

Moru Sen:  OOC:  Your Detect Magic was still active when you made your formal bowing to Meda.  Just as you straightened back up, you felt a very subtle "relaxing" (the only word you can think of to describe it) in the magic on the door.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thea hesitated for a moment after reading the inscription- while she knew of Meda, that particular goddess was not one she had studied deeply.  She knew only the very basics of the faith- it was only once Moru had completed his bow that she remembered the proper gesture, and she did her best to repeat the movement as well.  As she straightened back up, retbi's sudden return drew her attention, and she took a quick look in the direction of the window...


----------



## xedr (Sep 5, 2007)

Darius observes dryly [highlight]"Well, if we're going to start dancing, perhaps I should sheath my sword."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Thea hesitated for a moment after reading the inscription- while she knew of Meda, that particular goddess was not one she had studied deeply.  She knew only the very basics of the faith- it was only once Moru had completed his bow that she remembered the proper gesture, and she did her best to repeat the movement as well.  As she straightened back up, retbi's sudden return drew her attention, and she took a quick look in the direction of the window...



Actually, all of you have more than a passing familiarity with Meda and Her religion.  Meda and Barcarus are both well-known by all of the citizens of Lauralie Summerhome. (In very general terms, that is.)  It is the particular mysteries, ceremonies, rites, and so forth of the religions that are not generally known to non-followers.

[Darius --  No, there is no ban on dancing in the Church of Meda that you are aware of.   ]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2007)

After another tense moment you realize that no foe is coming. Wally scratches absently at a buttock while he considers the door. "I'm pretty sure if we get these doors open we can get back on track to find your furry-footed doodler. Maybe we should look around for a way up to that little room?" He taps his sword. "Whatever scared your funny little rat likely isn't much of a threat to us."


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> After another tense moment you realize that no foe is coming. Wally scratches absently at a buttock while he considers the door. "I'm pretty sure if we get these doors open we can get back on track to find your furry-footed doodler. Maybe we should look around for a way up to that little room?" He taps his sword. "Whatever scared your funny little rat likely isn't much of a threat to us."




Moru glares at their guide. "Retbi's a familiar, not a pet," he says. "He's stood by quite calmly as I've summoned actual demons in the past, so if something has frightened him this badly, I'm not inclined to dismiss it out of hand."

The wizard turns to his companions, nodding his head toward the door. "It didn't open, but my detection cantrip picks up a ... relaxing ... on the magic of the door when I bow. That's the closest I can get to describing it. I wonder if we all have to bow to open it? But I don't think we should until we know what's on the other side."

He turns his attention back to the weasel, trying to send calm through their empathic link. He chitters softly in the language he and his familiar alone share, "Retbi, what exactly did you see?"

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if Moru was looking to the door when Thea bowed, but if he was, did he notice the same "relaxation," and does the magic "tense up" again after the bow, or stay in the same state?

Also, assume Moru translates anything Retbi relates to him about what he saw.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2007)

There was no additional relaxation of the magic after the second bowing. 

After a discussion with Retbi it becomes clear that when he went down the stairs he came to a door that looked like smooth stone. Beyond it he smelled death and decay and other smells that he found unfamiliar but very disturbing. Then he felt and heard a creaking and rumbling as if some great beast were moving about. He was unable and in all honesty uninterested in going any further. He had no way to open the door.


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> There was no additional relaxation of the magic after the second bowing.
> 
> After a discussion with Retbi it becomes clear that when he went down the stairs he came to a door that looked like smooth stone. Beyond it he smelled death and decay and other smells that he found unfamiliar but very disturbing. Then he felt and heard a creaking and rumbling as if some great beast were moving about. He was unable and in all honesty uninterested in going any further. He had no way to open the door.




Moru relays the information, adding himself, "Whatever it is, then, it's at least not on the other side of this door." He looks over the portal again, shrugging. "So, who's for a group bow? Maybe there's power in numbers."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2007)

Wally replies in a petulant tone, "Pet, familiar, companion, whatever you call it, I intended no insult, but I'm getting a little frustrated with you lot. What's all that bowing and scraping nonsense? What does that funny writing say? If you can summon up demons and order them about then why are we farting around with this door. Have one come and rip it off the wall and be done with it. You aren't paying me enough to make a decent pension, and I'm growing older by the minute."


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "You aren't paying me enough to make a decent pension, and I'm growing older by the minute."




"I'm sure we could find a way to keep you from getting any older if you like," Moru says with a cold smile as he waits to hear what the others think of his suggestion.


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "I'm sure we could find a way to keep you from getting any older if you like," Moru says with a cold smile as he waits to hear what the others think of his suggestion.



"Hey, pipsqueak!  Threats aren't part of the deal, either!  How about if I just continue on and leave you fellows here to find your own way to the halfling?" says Wally, whose nerves appear to be fraying before your very eyes.


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus, again*

Wally says, "Gee, those markings on that door look almost like writing of some kind.  I wonder what it would say if it was writing?"


----------



## xedr (Sep 5, 2007)

Darius gudgingly agrees with Wally [highlight]"It does look like it might be writing, but I can't make heads or tails of it. (To Moru) I don't understand what you mean, but I'll bow if you say so. (To Alarion) Maybe we should explore a bit to see if we can find a hidden door to that control room"[/highlight]


----------



## Lou (Sep 5, 2007)

*Raul at the big doors 2*

Not seeing anyone coming down the passageway, Raul will begin searching for any secreted openings on the wall opposite the big doors.  It just looks like a wall to Raul.

[sblock=OOC]search for secret doors (1d20+3=5) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2007)

OOC:  I guess it's JUST ANOTHER BRICK IN THE RAUL.


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Wally says, "Gee, those markings on that door look almost like writing of some kind.  I wonder what it would say if it was writing?"




"Of course it's writing," Moru says with a huff. Then he stops even as he draws a breath to say more. He glances to Thea, then blushes at failing to translate the script for his fellows.

"It says 'Make obeisance to Meda.' That's why Thea and I were ... you know ... with the bows and suchlike."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2007)

A bit of poking around opposite the doors reveals no hidden door. Retbi's description of the stairs suggests that the door he saw was some distance from the wall on which you are looking.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 5, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"May Morwyn and all of the Gods of the Tree, as well as Barcarus and Meda have mercy on me...  but by my Troth, I am almost ready to agree with this varlet."   Alarion shakes his head in amusement as he gestures at Wally.  "We ARE, as he quoth, 'farting around'...  as I assume he means we are wasting time, and he is not speaking of intestinal maladies.  If neither master Rahvin, master Moru, nor lady Thea can find evidence of harmful sorcerous wards on the doorway, we should attempt to force it...  perhaps whilst invoking Meda's name?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 5, 2007)

"Perhaps all must honor Meda for the door to work" suggest Jonas .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Without a word, SoulFetter will approach the door and execute a passable Obeisance to Meda.


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2007)

*Moru Sen*

OOC:  Presuming, for the moment, that Moru's _Detect Magic_ is still active (which won't be the case for just a great deal of additional time, I can comfortably assure you) Moru reports that he sensed no further "relaxing" of the magic after the first obeisance, thusly:

"Hey, guys, I sensed no further "relaxing" of the magic on the door after the first obeisance," quoth Moru Sen.

OOC:  Soul Fetter, Thea, and anyone else who properly genuflected do have a nice, warm, fuzzy feeling, kinda like when you help your neighbor shovel the snow away from his door. Hmmm, but the door still didn't open!  Might there be something else going on here, do ya suppose?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter will push on the door (just in case it opens inwards - since there aren't hinges on this side).


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2007)

*Soul Fetter*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> SoulFetter will push on the door (just in case it opens inwards - since there aren't hinges on this side).



The door gives very slightly, but doesn't open.  

OOC:  Listen checks everyone!


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 6, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

[sblock=OOC]

I dont hear nuthin' !!!! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=Listen Check]Listen Check (1d20-1=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> ...



Hey, it could have been worse.  Barely.


----------



## Lou (Sep 6, 2007)

*Raul at the big doors 3*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Listen checks everyone!



"Did you guys just hear something?" asks Raul.

[sblock=Listen check]Listen check (1d20+5=19)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 6, 2007)

Jonas 
[sblock=Listen check]
Jonas and Bruno listen checks (1d20+9=26, 1d20+5=14)  [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Sep 6, 2007)

After sheathing his sword and bowing, Darius moves up beside SoulFetter and says [highlight]"Excuse me Thea. Let me try brute force with SoulFetter here. Alright? SF let's push together on three. _Three!_"[/highlight] [sblock=ooc]Listen check (1d20+2=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2007)

[sblock=Darius, Raul and anybody rolling 20+]When Soulfetter starts to work on the doors you here a distinct rattling of metal on metal (perhaps chains?) in the ceiling leading in the direction of the wheel on the wall of the room beyond the little window.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2007)

[sblock=Alarion of Tovarre]For just a moment Alarion thought he heard some large monster snickering, but he decides it was just his imagination.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2007)

While Soulfetter and Darius are able to rattle the door slightly with their combined efforts, the huge blocks of stone prove too much even for their might.

Wally adds his own might, spluttering curses and kicking at the door, he even opens his mouth as if to bite at one of the carvings, but settles for just spitting on the floor and giving a final kick which leaves him limping slightly.


----------



## xedr (Sep 6, 2007)

[highlight]"UUHRRRGG! <pant> <pant> y'know, I get the feeling that we're gonna have to figure our way into that control room. It sounded like maybe we rattled some chains leading in that direction."[/highlight] Darius points along the ceiling towards the window.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 6, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Are there bars on the window that can be torn out?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> "Are there bars on the window that can be torn out?"



OOC:  The height and position of the window make it impractical to use as a portal for anyone very much larger than Retbi, or at the most Raul or Rahvin.   

SoulFetter, hazarding a random guess as to why you ask, says, "There is not even a glimmer of hope of me fitting through there, even if I levitated my body to the opening!"

OOC:  My apologies if you asked about bars in the window with something else in mind.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2007)

OOC: There are bars, and assuming you can manage to remove them the opening is still too small for a human to pass. Thea might fit or perhaps Raul or even Rahvin. Or they might get stuck. Only Soulfetter can reach the bars unaided and even then it is a stretch. Feel free to make a strength check, or perhaps there is another passage or door nearby...


----------



## Lou (Sep 6, 2007)

*Raul at the big doors 4*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Moru relays the information, adding himself, "Whatever it is, then, it's at least not on the other side of this door." He looks over the portal again, shrugging. "So, who's for a group bow? Maybe there's power in numbers."




"I'm all for a group bow to see if that works.  After we try that, where roughly might this room with the monster be if we move down the  passage?" enquires Raul.  "Perhaps we are missing a secret door.  I can't find one under the window here."


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2007)

*Moru's Reminder*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "I'm all for a group bow to see if that works.  After we try that, where roughly might this room with the monster be if we move down the  passage?" enquires Raul.  "Perhaps we are missing a secret door.  I can't find one under the window here."



Moru reminds Raul that, "I didn't sense any change in the magic on the door even when Thea bowed, following me."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2007)

Retbi's sense of space and distance doesn't translate well in human (or half-human) terms, but it seems the likely place to look would be further on.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2007)

OOC: Scroll down and over to about 43 AA to find anything on this map. Please let me know where your characters are standing and searching.


----------



## Lou (Sep 6, 2007)

*Raul at the big doors 5*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Scroll down and over to about 43 AA to find anything on this map. Please let me know where your characters are standing and searching.




Raul will move on down the wall searching for secret doors as he moves.

[sblock=OOC]Raul will SEARCH on the 42/43 wall from X down to R.

X to R on wall 42/43 (1d20+3=20)

Tell me if I need multiple rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Moru reminds Raul that, "I didn't sense any change in the magic on the door even when Thea bowed, following me."




Thea considers the matter for a while, standing there as if lost in thought.  "Perhaps it is not such a simple matter- the bow might be only part of a more complicated system.  There were, after all, multiple layers of magic present.  Perhaps one bow, or any number of them, simply removes one layer of the warding, and there are other methods or other routes which must still be dealt with.  Unfortunately, whatever the story, it leaves us only a little closer to our goal.  Now I have a few magical resources at my disposal which might be helpful- but every spell I use now is one that I won't have available later, so I want to be cautious.  I have a spell which is very effective at finding secret doors, and that is a minor ritual.  I also have a spell which is useful for unlocking things- but that is a much larger portion of my energy, and there is no guarantee that it will unlock a shielded portal.  I'm willing to use it, either directly on the door, or on the lock securing the wheel in the other room, but I don't want to do so without some discussion, as it might hamper my ability to assist in later endeavors.  Any thoughts, gentlemen?" 

OOC: The spells in question are, of course, 'Detect Secret Doors', which is pretty straightforward, and 'Knock' (while it might not work, it is more likely now that we've made some progress).


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2007)

As the party discusses what sort of magic might be effacatious, Raul begins moving west along the wall tapping and searching. His early efforts prove fruitless. Unless it is a very well hidden door it must be yet further down the passage. 

Frustrated with the debate, Wally joins Raul a little further down, but doesn't seem to be finding it either.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 7, 2007)

"Make obeisance to Meda..." Rahvin mutters to himself, as he is fond of doing. "Meda... the Golden Chalice...Fertility goddess... figures engaged in copulation..." 

He studies the door again.

 "Is there a chalice symbol here? or a wreath? Devotees of Meda hang grain wreaths on their doors at the Festival of the Harvest every year..."

"Somebody gimme a hand with the lanthorn here, so I can take a closer look, please...



[sblock=notes] At the risk of sounding like an idiot... (hey, it's Rahvin. You're used to that by now  ) Rahvin takes another look at the door, looking for the aforementioned symbols. If not seen at the door, then will look at the adjacent walls on either side Z43 and Z44, as well as AB43, and AC43 and 44.

Rahv can manage a 29 Search check by taking 20... if one character assists, this becomes 31... and should spot any secret doors...

[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Please stay here, friend Darius.  I shall accompany Raul and Wally, they seem to be wandering off a ways."   Alarion walks after the half-elf and their erstwhile guide, alert for ambuscade.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 7, 2007)

[sblock=DOH!] Rahvin will search the wall to the LEFT of the little room, to where the stairs beyond lead down to the level of the doors....

I am guessing that means X,Y, Z at 42 and 43....

Take 20 for total of 29... assists, please?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2007)

[Sblock=Rahvin]After careful examinination Rahvin does find some carving that could represent either wreaths or grain or perhaps some parts of the female anatomy. His search of the designated squares does not turn up any secret doors.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2007)

[sblock=Alarion and Raul]Only Wally can effectively look for secret doors out this far from the parties light sources. Indeed, Alarion's intention to watch out for an ambush is moot as he can only see when he looks back toward the party. Raul can no longer see Wally and Alarion.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2007)

*Latest Map*

OOC: I made my best guess at where everyone is standing. If you don't like it, I can shuffle you about.


----------



## Lou (Sep 7, 2007)

*Raul in the darkness*

Realizing that he is in the darkness, Raul reaches into his backpack, pulls out a sunrod, and strikes it on the ground to light it.  Raul will then look for Wally and Alarion.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2007)

Wally is tapping at the wall and looking curiously a short distance down the passage with 
Alarion in tow.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonas whistles for Bruno and heads back up the passage, examining the wall before the doors.


----------



## Lou (Sep 7, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Wally is tapping at the wall and looking curiously a short distance down the passage with
> Alarion in tow.




Raul will tap along the wall as he moves down to where Wally is. "Find something, Wally?"  Raul is clearly more interested in what Wally appears to have found than in finding anything himself.

[sblock=OOC] Raul will "search" along the wall as he moves from P to K.

P to K search (1d20+3=8)

IC strikes again!

[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Sep 7, 2007)

[highlight]"Well, Thea, I'm not sure my opinion is worth much, but if you think this portal is shielded so that a knock spell is unlikely to work, you should keep that spell in reserve for later. If you wish to search for concealed doors I would be happy to assist you. On the other hand, if the door is simply locked, it would behoove us to move things along."[/highlight] Darius turns to the door and knocks loudly. [highlight]"In the name of the King, Open Up!"[/highlight]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2007)

Raul doesn't find anything. Wally shrugs in response to the question, "Not a blooming thing. I've a pretty good eye for hidden doors they are more common than ordinary ones down here. Must be one here somewhere." He continues tapping and moving his head from side to side looking for telltale gaps or groves. 

Darius bangs on the door and gives his order to 'open up', which elicits a derisive laugh from Wally. He says to Raul and Alarion, "Does he know there are at least a dozen self-proclaimed 'Kings' in the 13th?"  

Jonas efforts prove less than efficacious.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2007)

Getting further and further out, Alarion and Raul are about ready to change tactics when the knight spies what might be a coloring in the stone on the wall. It seems to be in a pattern of a wreath of grain. It is very faint and somewhat obscured by the long passage of time, but Alarion is fairly confident that this is not a natural pattern in the stone, but an intentional image. 

OOC: At 42D.


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2007)

*Darius Watson*

As Darius is pounding on the door and having homicidal thoughts of architects, he notices two indentations in the door.  They are located just about even with his boot tops, one just outside his left foot, and the other just outside his right foot.  The are fairly small, about 5 inches wide, an inch tall, and about 3 inches deep.


----------



## xedr (Sep 7, 2007)

Upon noticing the indentations, Darius stops his pounding nonsense and points them out to the group around the door. [highlight]"Do you suppose that this door lifts upward rather than moving inward?"[/highlight] Darius "takes 20"+3 to scrutinize the seam between the door and the walls and ceiling, looking for a sign that the door slides in any direction. Before sticking his fingers in the left indentation to try lifting the door, he also checks for traps/critters/droppings ("taking 10"+3).


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2007)

*Darius Watson*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Upon noticing the indentations, Darius stops his pounding nonsense and points them out to the group around the door. [highlight]"Do you suppose that this door lifts upward rather than moving inward?"[/highlight] Darius "takes 20"+3 to scrutinize the seam between the door and the walls and ceiling, looking for a sign that the door slides in any direction. Before sticking his fingers in the left indentation to try lifting the door, he also checks for traps/critters/droppings ("taking 10"+3).



Darius notices that there are, indeed, some vertical scratches or scrape marks near the top of the door.  No critters or critter droppings are present, but Darius is unable to budge the door when he tries to lift it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"May I try, friend?"

SoulFetter moves to the door, settles onto his heels and slips his fingers into the grooves at the bottom of the door.  He strains at the door in an attempt to slide it up.

_I wonder what Raul and Wally have found down the way?_


----------



## Lou (Sep 7, 2007)

*Raul searching along the wall*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Getting further and further out, Alarion and Raul are about ready to change tactics when the knight spies what might be a coloring in the stone on the wall. It seems to be in a pattern of a wreath of grain. It is very faint and somewhat obscured by the long passage of time, but Alarion is fairly confident that this is not a natural pattern in the stone, but an intentional image.
> 
> OOC: At 42D.




Raul takes a hard look at the area of the wall that Alarion points to.

[sblock=OOC]search at 42D (1d20+3=22) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2007)

Even Soulfetter's great strength is unable to lift the doors. Down the hall Raul is confident he has found a hidden door. It seems likely that pressing on the wreath design will allow a section of wall to pivot giving access to whatever is beyond the wall. Wally grins with satisfaction at the find. "I told you there's no better guide to the 13th than me Constable."  

OOC: Does anybody else miss an old-fashioned 'bend bars/lift gates' roll from 1st edition?  

What next? Open the secret door? Try to get more hands on the target door? It seems likely that the little holes will not accomdate more than 1 or perhaps 2 persons helping Soulfetter.


----------



## Lou (Sep 7, 2007)

*Raul in the hall*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Even Soulfetter's great strength is unable to lift the doors. Down the hall Raul is confident he has found a hidden door. It seems likely that pressing on the wreath design will allow a section of wall to pivot giving access to whatever is beyond the wall. Wally grins with satisfaction at the find. "I told you there's no better guide to the 13th than me Constable."
> 
> OOC: Does anybody else miss an old-fashioned 'bend bars/lift gates' roll from 1st edition?
> 
> What next? Open the secret door? Try to get more hands on the target door? It seems likely that the little holes will not accomdate more than 1 or perhaps 2 persons helping Soulfetter.




Raul will caution Wally. "Let me go back and tell the rest of the group what we found before we open this secret passage.  I'll be right back."

Raul will race at top speed down the passage to the door and tell the others of the find, "We found what we think is a secret door down here.  We can't keep Wally waiting forever before he enters.  Come down here and let's come back to this door later."

OOC: Raul moves at 40.  Bend bars/lift gates is 2nd edition even.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 8, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight pats Wally on the back, with a genuine smile.  "You did well, friend.  You are indeed a fine guide."


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 8, 2007)

"A wreath? Hah! I knew there had to be a marking like that..." Rahvin smiles, hurrying over to Alarion's side


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Still more than half lost in her thoughts, Thea will follow Raul back to where the secret door has been found.


----------



## xedr (Sep 8, 2007)

Darius looks at Raul, looks back at the doors, and says [highlight]"Well, what are we waiting for? Let's go."[/highlight] Darius leads the way down the hall.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

With a departing glance at the doors, SoulFetter shrugs and follows Darius down the hall.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2007)

Only light pressure on the door is required to pivot a 5' section of stone wall. Beyond it are 3 stairs leading down into a room. From the looks of empty weapon racks and tumbled down bunks, this was once a barracks or guardroom of some sort. It seems long abandoned and there is nothing of obvious value here, the wooden furniture here having long since succumbed to rot in the underground dampness. A stout iron bar, now quite rusty, leans against the wall at the top of the 3 stairs, near the secret door. Brackets on the wall flank the secret door, and you presume that the iron bar could be placed in the brackets to prevent the door from pivoting/opening. Soulfetter finds the narrow doorway, short passage, and three stairs quite challenging for his immense bulk to negotiate. The space between the pivoted wall section and the doorway into the barracks/guardroom is only a little over two feet wide. It requires most of you to turn sideways to pass, while Soulfetter must shed his gear and squeeze through, getting a few scrapes on his shoulders and hips for his trouble. The exit from the guardroom/barracks is a narrow passage that seems to open into a larger one.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 8, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Everyone ready?  Let us go forth, then."  Alarion leads the way through the narrow passage.


----------



## Lou (Sep 8, 2007)

*Raul at the secret door*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> 
> "Everyone ready?  Let us go forth, then."  Alarion leads the way through the narrow passage.




As the party moves up, Raul will pass through the secret door and rotate the panel to close the door begind him, watching how the edges line up so he can find the panel quickly if the party returns this direction.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2007)

*"Back" of the Secret Door*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> As the party moves up, Raul will pass through the secret door and rotate the panel to close the door begind him, watching how the edges line up so he can find the panel quickly if the party returns this direction.



Raul notes that the door is easy to spot from this side.  It's only hidden from the outside.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2007)

Having been furtherest up the corridor, Jonas heads toward the entrance with Bruno. Before entering though he pauses and listens closely up and down the hall.


----------



## xedr (Sep 9, 2007)

Darius suggests [highlight]"Let's go find that control room."[/highlight] He turns right at the T-junction and watches the floor carefully for traps. [sblock=ooc]Couple of Spot rolls (1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 10, 2007)

Drawing his rapier, Rahvin follows the others, lifting his lanthorn on his left hand.

 "Careful, now. Rettbi felt something in here..."

Rahvin listens carefully for signs of any occupants in the tunnel. (1d20+7=12)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thea moved cautiously into the passage.  "If any of you gentlemen need your hands free, I can hold one of the lights," she said quietly.  "Let us remember our line of march- who knows what forgotten threats might be in here...


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 10, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight follows Darius closely, hand on his hilt.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter, his voice an almost subterranean rumble, mutters "I've got to find a Vestige that can make me smaller for times like these - preferably one that likes it underground as well."

After suiting up again, he takes his battle axe in his left hand and a throwing axe in his right and falls into the marching order.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2007)

Other than the sound of his companions, Jonas hears only the occational splash of a drop of moisture falling from the damp ceiling to the floor.


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2007)

In spite of the fact that you know that you are in an underground environment, which you believe should be notoriously untidy, the passageway seems unusually clean and free of detritus and accumulated debris.


----------



## xedr (Sep 10, 2007)

Darius observes dryly [highlight]"I'm not an expert, but I sense the presence of magic... or maid service..."[/highlight] Darius once again unsheathes his sword and continues to advance alertly, the light from the sunrod on his helmet clearly illuminating the passage ahead.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2007)

[sblock=Darius]The warrior walks into a strange unseen wall that swallows him up. Roll a DC: 20 Fortitude Save. He is swept up into the gelatinous mass and it burns with acid (1d6=2). If you fail the save Darius is paralyzed.[/sblock]

[sblock=Alarion]Please roll a spot check DC:15.[/sblock]

You make to depart the barracks and move through the small passage into a larger hall turning right. 

OOC: Initiative from all please.


----------



## xedr (Sep 10, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Fort save (1d20+6=8). I assume an initiative roll is moot?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2007)

[sblock=Darius] Yes, highly moot.[/sblock]

Everyone Else
Your Erstwhile Point-Man Darius takes one more step, and then all of you see a large sheet of shimmering "something" that Darius has walked full into.  It seems to fill almost the entire passage, being roughly 10 feet wide and 10 feet tall.  Darius looks frozen mid-stride, and he is not moving.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 10, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

[sblock=OOC]

Spot Check: 5   DOH! 
Initiative: 19 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2007)

OOC:  Please give us an action to go with the iniative roll?  And the Spot check is also moot now.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 10, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Morwyn's Mercy!  "  Alarion springs to Darius's side, and grabs the former soldier's belt, trying to pull him out of the ghastly wall.

[sblock=OOC]
If successful, will pull back at least 20' (one move action's worth)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2007)

*Alarion*

Alarion takes decisive, forceful action and boldly pulls Darius from his predicament.  Now what?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=Initiative Roll]If the last map is accurate, SoulFetter can't actually do anything yet - even see what's going on, really.  How high are the ceilings here?

(1d20+3=16)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2007)

*SoulFetter*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=Initiative Roll]If the last map is accurate, SoulFetter can't actually do anything yet - even see what's going on, really.  How high are the ceilings here?
> 
> (1d20+3=16)[/sblock]



[sblock=SoulFetter] in this passage you're a bit cramped.  Ceiling height is about 8 feet, door height about 6 and a half.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Upon hearing his fellow constable's exclamation, SoulFetter takes another look at the ceiling height and puts away his throwing axe.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2007)

Jonas being towards the rear of the party, tries to see around Soulfetter to see what is happening. He nocks an arrow, but holds it until a more definitive threat presents itself.

[sblock=OOC] Jonas Init (1d20+3=12) [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 11, 2007)

*Raul in the back*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> 
> "Morwyn's Mercy!  "




Responding to the commotion at the front, at the back of the party, Raul will check the secret door and then survey the walls for any chances of an ambush.

[sblock=OOC]initative (1d20+3=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jonas being towards the rear of the party, tries to see around Soulfetter to see what is happening. He nocks an arrow, but holds it until a more definitive threat presents itself.
> [sblock=OOC] Jonas Init (1d20+3=12) [/sblock]



OOC:  According to the only map that I can find, Jonas is near the leading edge of the group, behind only Darius, Alarion, Wally, and  Bruno.  Am I looking at the wrong map? 

Raul: No signs of any ambush are visible.....presently, that is.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2007)

OOC: Still waiting for Thea and Rahvin. We'll move things along this evening if they haven't checked in.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thea could hear some commotion up front, but it was hard to tell exactly what was causing the hubbub.  She cast one glance back towards the door they had juts entered from- it wouldn't do to get hit from both ends of the group at once, and if those up front needed her help, she knew they would be quick enough to ask.  Nonetheless she didn't like the thought of doing nothing, so she rummaged through her gear to retrieve and load her crossbow- she had nearly forgotten she was carrying it...

OOC: from the last map I saw, she really can't see what is going on, and doesn't want to risk a shot into melee anyway- load crossbow and ready attack if the front line is completely overwhelmed.  None of her spells can hurt the thing anyway.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2007)

hmmm. just hmmm.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 12, 2007)

Rahvin puts the lanthorn down carefully and draws a throwing spike concealed on his left boot, ready for what may come.
 “Darius? Alarion! What is going on?” 


[sblock=actions] Rahvin's initiative (1d20+2=3) 

Not so good…  One move action to set the lantern down, one move action to draw a dart. If Jonas leaves the D36 square, Rahvin may take a 5-ft step forward… unless everyone decides to flee, in which case, he moves to C37…
 [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2007)

Acting quickly, Alarion grabs the belt of Darius and drags the fighter bodily from the engulfing cube. He moves back pushing the paralyzed form of Darius behind. A pseudopod reaches (1d20+3=6, 1d20+3=18) for Alarion, but he manages to avoid it. Wally tosses back his cloak to pull a jagged edged short sword and pat an empty sheath before finding a dagger. He swings and slices into the cube. It shows no reaction to the wound he opens. Bruno growls and barks nervously as everyone else tries to figure out what to do. Retbi pops his head up to chatter at Moru. The cube begins to edge forward forcing Wally to step back or be engulfed. It reaches (1d20+3=6, 1d20+3=18) out for him and comes dangerously close, a few drops of acid dripping around him. Everyone can see the massive creature now and it seems determined to move into the narrow passage. While it moves slowly the progress seems inexorable. The cube gives off a sharp dank acidic odor and its great weight makes the walls and floor creak as it moves. 

[sblock=Moru]Retbi says "Big Ugly! I told you something big and smelly was in here! Doooo something!"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2007)

OOC: Initiative Order

Thea 22
Alarion 19
Moru 18
Wally 18
Soulfetter 16
Raul 13
Jonas 12
Rahvin 3
Gelatinous Cube 0

Darius-Paralyzed


Actions for round 2?

(I just made one roll for the AOO at Alarion (6) and the regular attack on Wally (18), the Cube only attacks once if anyone was curious about the seeming double attack)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"Ravin, step back if you please so that Jonas and Bruno may escape that narrow passage and allow the rest of us to get at the creature."

SoulFetter takes a secure double handed grip on his axe and moves back 5 feet himself.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 12, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

There was no talking to this monstrosity.  He had to inflict damage, and hope he could put it down before it engulfed anyone else.  *"BARCARUS!"*  The knight sweeps out his sword and slashes fiercely at the translucent thing.  

[sblock=OOC]

Move action to draw sword
Attack (Power Attack 3):  14 
Damage 12 

AC: 22 (due to Shield Block ability)
Thanks to Bulwark of defense, any movement it does will draw an AoO (squares treated as ifficult terrain), will roll one just in case

AoO: 18 
Damage 11 

[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Sep 12, 2007)

Darius becomes aware that his nose itches, yet he seems unable to scratch it. _What's going on?_ he wonders in confusion.


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Retbi pops his head up to chatter at Moru. [sblock=Moru]Retbi says "Big Ugly! I told you something big and smelly was in here! Doooo something!"[/sblock]




Moru scurries around behind his companions to get a glimpse of their opponent, then sighs loudly. 

"Are you kidding me?" he chitters at his familiar. "Why do I even let you sit and read over my shoulder when I study if you can't even identify a bloody cube?" 

The wizard shifts from his familiar-speak into the arcane gibberish of a spell. Three glowing darts shoot from his fingers, twisting and turning their way around Moru's companions to strike home in the cube. 

[sblock=OOC]Initiative 18

Also, Know: Dungeoneering = 22 to call to mind relevant information on the cube. 

Moru moves D41 so folks have room to back away from the cube, and fires off his Magic Missles, which Do a total of 11 force damage[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thea's initiative 22 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1259086 ).

Unwilling to risk firing her crossbow into a close fight, and knowing that her type of spells were useless against a mindless opponent like this, Thea finally figured out what she could do to help.  She made her way forward as far as she could and started dragging Darius farther back- while she could not break his paralysis, she could help move him away from the threat, so that the other constables could concentrate on fighting...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2007)

[sblock=Moru]Gelatinous Cubes are part of the family of mindless amorphus creatures that exist only to eat organic matter. They attack mindlessly sensing their prey by smell and vibration. They paralyze and engulf their foes. They are slow, mindless and as easy to hit as a wall. They use acid to help digest their foes. Being nearly transparent they can be hard to spot.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2007)

Thea starts to move forward and then realizes that the cube is now blocking her access to Darius and the others. 

OOC: [sblock=Thea]You do not risk hitting friends in melee if you take a -4 on your attack. This thing is so big its like shooting at the broad side of a barn. Even at -4 you'll have to be very unlucky to miss.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 13, 2007)

OOC: [sblock]for some reason, I thought there was a chance of hitting allies if I fire into melee- obviously my TT GMs have been house-ruling that and I never bothered to check- live and learn...[/sblock]

IC: With the cube obviously intent on pushing through the passage, Thea saw there was no easy way to help the others now.  She raised her crossbow, and took aim as best she could- if they got through this, maybe she would have to commit to spending more time on the practice range...

OOC: [sblock]Firing at the cube- with the -4 for firing into melee, it works out to a net +0.  Roll 16 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1259606 ), damage 1d8= 1 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1259611 )[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=Let me at him, let me at him!]Having previously decided on a melee attack rather than missile, SoulFetter will hold his action until he can get at the Cube, then swing with his honkin' big axe.

So as not to slow the action if it comes to his turn tomorrow, I'll go ahead and roll SoulFetter's attack:

To Hit and Damage (1d20+9=22, 3d6+5=21) [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2007)

Jonas heads to the rear of the group to let Soulfetter up to do the dirty work.

"Does anyone have some fire or oil, it might hinder the movement and certianly help hurt that, that thing."  suggests Jonas


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2007)

OOC: I'll give Raul and Rahvin time to check in, as well as anyone replying to Jonas, and then move things along this afternoon.


----------



## Lou (Sep 14, 2007)

*Raul at the back*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Jonas heads to the rear of the group to let Soulfetter up to do the dirty work.
> 
> "Does anyone have some fire or oil, it might hinder the movement and certianly help hurt that, that thing."  suggests Jonas




"No, I don't," replies Raul to Jonas.  Seeing Jonas moving back, Raul remarks, "If we're being forced into a tactical retreat, we'd best secure the way."  Raul will move to the secret door and prepare to open it and move through to secure the hallway beyond, if needed.  Raul glances back towards the combat.

OOC:  On the map, Raul has been in the D39-D41 area at the back of the group, having moved through the secret door and closed it.  Raul will move back to D41.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 15, 2007)

Rahvin throws the spike aiming high, to avoid hitting the others. 

"What in Barcarus' name is that thing?!"

He then picks up the lanthorn and steps back, holding his rapier at the ready.

[sblock=notes]Apologies... I thought I had declared actions for the round.

Rahvin's to hit roll at -4 to avoid hitting party members (1d20+1=9) 

Damage (1d4+1=4) 

Following the attack, he will attempt to retreat after the others [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2007)

With the cube obviously intent on pushing through the passage, Thea saw there was no easy way to help the others now. She raised her crossbow, and took aim as best she could- _if they got through this, maybe she would have to commit to spending more time on the practice range...[/I Her bolt flies true, but does not sink deep into the cube. Alarion could not help thinking there was no talking to this monstrosity.  He had to inflict damage, and hope he could put it down before it engulfed anyone else. "BARCARUS!"  The knight sweeps out his sword and slashes fiercely at the translucent thing. The blade sends a shower of goo flying. Moru scurries around behind his companions to get a glimpse of their opponent, then sighs loudly. "Are you kidding me?" he chitters at his familiar. "Why do I even let you sit and read over my shoulder when I study if you can't even identify a bloody cube?"  The wizard shifts from his familiar-speak into the arcane gibberish of a spell. Three glowing darts shoot from his fingers, twisting and turning their way around Moru's companions to strike home in the cube. With a wordless cry Wally attacks hitting twice with his sword and a particularly effective blow with his dagger. Soulfetter says, "Ravin, step back if you please so that Jonas and Bruno may escape that narrow passage and allow the rest of us to get at the creature." SoulFetter takes a secure double handed grip on his axe and moves back 5 feet himself. Jonas heads to the rear of the group to let Soulfetter up to do the dirty work. "Does anyone have some fire or oil, it might hinder the movement and certianly help hurt that, that thing." suggests Jonas. "No, I don't," replies Raul to Jonas. Seeing Jonas moving back, Raul remarks, "If we're being forced into a tactical retreat, we'd best secure the way." Raul will move to the secret door and prepare to open it and move through to secure the hallway beyond, if needed. Raul glances back towards the combat. Rahvin throws the spike aiming high, to avoid hitting the others. "What in Barcarus' name is that thing?!" He then picks up the lanthorn and steps back, holding his rapier at the ready. The cube flows forward over Alarion, Wally and Darius. Both Alarion and Wally use their weapons to try and fend it off, but inspite of the wounds the cause, the Gelatinous Cube moves onto them. They have nowhere to retreat. Wally continues to stuggle inside the cube. (Fort Save (1d20+5=23) )

[sblock=Alarion]Take Acid damage (1d6=2) and make a DC:20 Fort Save or be paralyzed.[/sblock]

OOC: Actions for round 3?_


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2007)

Jonas swears invoking every god he can think of. "Come on Soulfetter, we have to get them out, and fast."  Jonas gives  hand signal to Bruno to stay back and drawing his sword, heads to the cube to try to cut any of his companions out. 

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas attacks the cube (1d20+7=20, 1d6+1=7) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 15, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight lifts his sword within the cube, and suddenly freezes in place...

[sblock=OOC]
Fort save 8  
 Damage taken: 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=GMs]SoulFetter rolled an attack right after his 5' step, wasn't sure if it would go in the second round or the third.  His action is as stated - as soon as there's room he'll step up and attack.  The attack roll is in the spoiler at http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3770683&postcount=741.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thea muttered a quick string of curses against brainless opponents, then reached into her pack and produced a slender wand.  With a terse command, she fired off a single missile into the creature's side- while the actual damage was minimal, Thea at least was comforted by the knowledge it wouldn't miss.

OOC: [sblock]5 foot step away from cube, draw and fire wand of Magic Missiles.  CL 1, so only one missile, Charge 1 of 50, damage 4 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1266861 ). [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Sep 15, 2007)

Darius desperately tries to re-establish control over his limbs.


----------



## Lou (Sep 15, 2007)

*Raul at the back 2*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Jonas swears invoking every god he can think of. "Come on Soulfetter, we have to get them out, and fast."  Jonas gives hand signal to Bruno to stay back and drawing his sword, heads to the cube to try to cut any of his companions out.




Seeing the party part so Soulfetter can get into melee, Raul exclaims, " Out!?  Where are the others?!"  Then noticing the blob pulling back, Raul mutters, "That doesn't look good."

OOC:  Raul will stay at the secret door unless he is needed for something else.  There does not appear to be a clear shot for Raul to throw shuriken at the cube with Soulfetter between them.  if Soulfetter trips or otherwise is no longer in the way, Raul will prepare to throw at the cube.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"HOLD FAST, FRIENDS!  WE'LL CARVE A WAY THROUGH TO YOU!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Moru]Gelatinous Cubes are part of the family of mindless amorphus creatures that exist only to eat organic matter. They attack mindlessly sensing their prey by smell and vibration. They paralyze and engulf their foes. They are slow, mindless and as easy to hit as a wall. They use acid to help digest their foes. Being nearly transparent they can be hard to spot.[/sblock]




Quirking up his mouth, Moru mutters, "Okay. Something acid won't hurt. Hopefully something hard to paralyze ... " He snaps his fingers. "Okay, let's try this."

He pulls a small bag and candle from his spell component pouch, then starts waving the two in an odd pattern, gutteral words forming even as the air next to the cube begins to shimmer and malicious laugh seems to issue from the shimmering space.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Summon Monster III to summon a Dretch. Between the DR 5 / cold iron or good and the acid resistance 10, I figure the cube can't do it much harm.

Note, too, that Moru's augment summoning feat brings the demon in with +4 to both Str. and Con. So the full attack is actually 2 claws +6 melee (1d6+3) and bite +4 melee (1d4+2). And the Fort save is +7 (which will hopefully come in handy if there's any paralysis to deal with).

Takes a full round to cast, though, so the little nasty can't attack until Moru's initiative next round. Summoning it into D35[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2007)

*Moru Sen*

OOC: Moru, you will have the option, from now on, whenever you use a summoning spell to summon a dretch, of calling in this particular dretch if you so desire, and providing that the dretch has not been utterly destroyed.  ("Death" in its most basic sense just returns the demon to his/her/its own plane and ends the conjuration.)  Or, if you prefer a different one, you have that option, too.  If this dretch proves to be particularly effective/scary/whatever and you want to keep summoning him/her/it you (Jason, not you Moru) are free to name it, etc.  (Of course, Scotley and I will take care of the hit points and similar variables.)  When he/she/it appears, Moru will become instantly aware of the demon's name.

Quoth Moru Sen, "Fetch Me A Dretch!"  **POOFF**


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 18, 2007)

"Terak guide my aim,"  Rahvin prays under his breath, as he readies another throwing spike and hurls it a the monstruosity, trying not to hit the others.

[sblock=notes] As a move action, draw another dart, and throw it as a standard action, at -4 penalty for shooting into melee.

to hit and damage, second round (1d20+1=11, 1d4+1=4) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thea muttered a quick string of curses against brainless opponents, then reached into her pack and produced a slender wand. With a terse command, she fired off a single missile into the creature's side- while the actual damage was minimal, Thea at least was comforted by the knowledge it wouldn't miss. The dart of hits the cube with a wet sounding smack. Alarion floats helplessly inside the cube as the acid (1d6=6) slowly digests him. Quirking up his mouth, Moru mutters, "Okay. Something acid won't hurt. Hopefully something hard to paralyze ... " He snaps his fingers. "Okay, let's try this." He pulls a small bag and candle from his spell component pouch, then starts waving the two in an odd pattern, guttural words forming even as the air next to the cube begins to shimmer and malicious laugh seems to issue from the shimmering space. Wally, enclosed within the cube, continues to struggle his Dagger (1d4+4=7) tearing at the cube from inside. Jonas and Soulfetter both make for the narrow passage and the cube, but the Urgant's long strides get him there first. He swings his axe in a powerful blow that splatters goo in every direction. Somehow breaks down the tension holding the gelatinous mass of the cube together. It come apart into a puddle that spreads over a large area and begins to drain away. Darius and Alarion are left on the floor in the center of the puddle still frozen, while Wally rolls out cursing and sputtering. Raul continues to guard the party's escape route, while Rahvin lowers the spike he had ready to toss. 


You notice that the floor where the cube was is also covered in shiny copper coins. hundreds of them. Wally notes you all gawking and looks down, a big grin spreads on his face. With a popping sound, this little, puny, disgusting, knuckle-dragging lump with enormous hands and claws appears in a poof of urine-colored, sulfuric-smelling smoke. The creature is mostly obscured by the dissipating smoke. Moru Sen "hears" in his mind the creatures words in a very deep, sinister, and, well, demonic voice, _"Yes, Master?  You Rannng?" _ 

[sblock=Alarion]You've got 12 more rounds of being paralyzed (3d6=13) [/sblock]

OOC: Actions?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thea gave a sigh of relief as the cube began to melt away.  She almost started forward, but another glance at the layer of goop oozing away made her pause.  She did, however, notice the coins, and Wally's apparent interest in them.  "Well gentlemen, unless any of us is feeling desperately needy, I think our guide has earned a bonus.  What say you?"  More quietly, she asked Moru "Do we have any idea how long they'll be frozen like that?"


----------



## xedr (Sep 19, 2007)

[sblock=dm]paralysis (3d6=10) - I think Darius has seven rounds of paralysis left, unless one of y'all already rolled a different number[/sblock]Darius tries to blink the goop out of his eyes without success. _I sure hope this situation isn't permanent_ he thinks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"Let's get our friends cleaned up a bit.  Wally, as far as I'm concerned you can have the copper, but you have to leave it here and get it on the way out. Bonuses are for after the job is finished."


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2007)

*Darius Watson*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> paralysis (3d6=10) - I think Darius has seven rounds of paralysis left, unless one of y'all already rolled a different number.  Darius tries to blink the goop out of his eyes without success. _I sure hope this situation isn't permanent_ he thinks.



OOC:  I'm sure Scotley has that down somewhere.  He's usually right on top of that kind of thing.  Unless he forgets.  

IC:  For one brief moment, Daris regains sufficient control of his eyelids to get the goop blinked out of his eyes.  However, one nostril is completely clogged, and will require extensive excavation.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2007)

OOC: Spot checks for all please!


----------



## Lou (Sep 19, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Spot checks for all please!




[sblock=OOC] post-cube spot check (1d20+8=17) 

Did the summoned demon suddenly get bigger?   Oops!  Not supposed to give the DMs ideas..... [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas Spot check (1d20+9=22) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter kneels next to Darius, making sure his mouth, nose, and eyes are clear of the goop.  He then moves to Alarion and performs the same service.

[sblock=Spot Check]1d20-1=1[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2007)

OOC: [Sblock=Those who roll 16 or better on the spot check]There is a glittering red stone of some sort among the copper pieces that were inside the cube. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> With a popping sound, this little, puny, disgusting, knuckle-dragging lump with enormous hands and claws appears in a poof of urine-colored, sulfuric-smelling smoke. The creature is mostly obscured by the dissipating smoke. Moru Sen "hears" in his mind the creatures words in a very deep, sinister, and, well, demonic voice, _"Yes, Master?  You Rannng?" _




Moru groans. "I've got to learn better timing," he mutters, even as the creature contacts him telepathically. There's a name involved that he can feel in the contact: Nuckle? Well, it seemed appropriate.

_Well, the big block of goop I needed killed went and died already. Not so much fun for you,_ Moru thinks back to the creature. _But before you get sucked back home, might as well have you sweep the immediate area for danger or bounty._

To Thea's question, Moru shrugs. "I don't think it's fatal, but I'm not sure of just how long it lasts. It's a method for them to immobilize long enough to digest, though, which is fairly quick, so I don't expect it's especially long-lasting."

[sblock=OOC]I think maybe quicken spell might have to be Moru's next feat. Burning one of his highest level spells on, essentially, an extra set of eyes is probably not my best resource management choice. But, hey, The Dretch is intelligent, and can communicate, so I went ahead and rolled it a Spot check with Moru's and Retbi's:

Moru Spot: 8
Retbi Spot: 13
Nuckle's Spot: 25[/sblock]

With a nod, the demon sloshes through the gooey waste of the cube's remains, dragging its hands on the ground until, with a toothy grin, it scoops up a gem in one oversized hand, holding it out to Moru. 

[sblock=OOC]The Dretch remains for 5 rounds, so it disappears before either of the others regain use of their limbs[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]The Dretch remains for 5 rounds, so it disappears before either of the others regain use of their limbs[/sblock]




[sblock=Moru]Don't assume that we DM's aren't wicked enough to hit you with more foes while two of your best fighters are paralyzed.   The gem is a very nice star ruby. To Moru's admittedly untrained eye it looks to be worth at least a 1,000 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thea kept back away from the area that the cube had occupied- they had walked through enough disgusting goop already today.

OOC: Thea's Spot roll [sblock]total of 7 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1275836 )[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2007)

Soulfetter moves to check on the two paralzyed party members while Wally contents himself with kicking through the scattered copper pieces looking for more gems. Bruno lopes to Jonas' side tail tucked and not at all happy about being near a demon. Raul and Rahvin hang back near the entrance while Thea avoids stepping in goo. Moru takes the red gem from the demon. 


Looking down the passage it is strangely clean where the cube passed. The Demon moves off down the passage to see what else he can find...

OOC: Actions for round 5?


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Bruno lopes to Jonas' side tail tucked and not at all happy about being near a demon. Raul and Rahvin hang back near the entrance while Thea avoids stepping in goo. Moru takes the red gem from the demon.
> 
> 
> Looking down the passage it is strangely clean where the cube passed. The Demon moves off down the passage to see what else he can find...




Moru looks the gem over with a smile. "Well, that's something good, at least," he says, dropping the gem into his bag.

"No worries, Bruno," Moru assures the dog as he follows the demon forward from a safe enough distance to let his summoned helper encounter any initial dangers without putting himself in harm's way. "My spell binds him to me; he won't hurt my friends."


----------



## Lou (Sep 20, 2007)

*Raul round 5*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Actions for round 5?




Raul maintains the rear guard, moving up slightly towards Thea's position.  Raul keeps looking back for Rahvin until he moves up.

OOC:  Raul will not let Thea be alone at the back of the group by herself, but Raul will move up with the party as much as possible so the group is not too spread out so soon after combat.  But that's hard to do in such a large group.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thea moved up in line behind Moru, avoiding the worst of the remaining goop as best she could.  Fastidious and cautious she might be, but fearful she was not.  She took one quick glance back towards the secret door where they had entered, acknowledging Raul and Rahvin's careful progress.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 21, 2007)

Rahvin picks up his lanthorn and advances towards Darius and Alarion, watchful for any new threats. He keeps his rapier unsheathed.


[sblock=actions] Rahvin will pick up his lantern, then move towards D33 or C33 to stand ready to defend Alarion and Darius, should any more nastyness manifest itself...[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "No worries, Bruno," Moru assures the dog as he follows the demon forward from a safe enough distance to let his summoned helper encounter any initial dangers without putting himself in harm's way. "My spell binds him to me; he won't hurt my friends."




Jonas mutters "It's still a damnable demon, bound or not". The master is as unhappy as his canine companion at the newest addition to the group. Jonas slides to the back to the group to put some distance between the demon and bruno and himself. He puts away his sword and nocks and arrow, ready to move on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=OOC]I can't look at the map 'cause I don't have Excel right now, so I don't know where everyone is.[/sblock]
Perhaps because of his daily dealing with the vestiges, SoulFetter appears not to feel the discomfort of the others.  If the shifting of his comrades leaves the front lines vulnerably, he'll discreetly (as discreetly as someone his size can, anyway) move up to fill the void.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2007)

Nuckle begins to amble down the passage, his short bandy legs moving slower than the group usually travels. The party moves closer together and most move further down the passage in the wake of the Demon. Wally is somewhat reluctant to leave the copper behind, but he keeps moving foward. 

OOC: Spot checks for all again! Well Darius and Alarion need not bother.    

[sblock=Soulfetter]Since you don't have access to the map. The party is moving down a 10' wide passage. The Demon leads moving east, Moru and Soulfetter make up the front rank behind the demon. Wally is behind you, then Bruno, then Thea and Jonas together. Rahvin is behind them with Raul next to him still in the end of the narrow passage coming from the Barracks room. Alarion and Darius of course remain at the back of the group unmoved with Alarion being diagonal from Rahvin then Darius last to west.[/Sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 21, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Nuckle begins to amble down the passage, his short bandy legs moving slower than the group usually travels. The party moves closer together and most move further down the passage in the wake of the Demon. Wally is somewhat reluctant to leave the copper behind, but he keeps moving foward.
> 
> OOC: Spot checks for all again! Well Darius and Alarion need not bother.




As Rahvin moves up, Raul will settle near the back, glancing back at the secret door, as the group moves slowly forward to secure the area.  As Jonas and Bruno slide to the back of the group, Raul will remain near the back of the group.

[sblock=OOC]post-cube spot check 2 (1d20+8=14) 

As the party appears to be moving away from its paralyzed companions, Raul will hang back if necessary to avoid leaving them alone and defenseless.  If Rahvin stays at C/D, Raul will move only as far east as F/G unless the situation changes.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Nuckle begins to amble down the passage, his short bandy legs moving slower than the group usually travels. The party moves closer together and most move further down the passage in the wake of the Demon. Wally is somewhat reluctant to leave the copper behind, but he keeps moving foward.
> 
> OOC: Spot checks for all again! Well Darius and Alarion need not bother.




Moru chitters back and forth with Retbi as he follows behind the summoned demon, relatively oblivious to his companion's discomfort.

[sblock=Spot Rolls]Moru Spot 7
Retbi Spot 11
Nuckle Spot 18[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas and Bruno spot checks again! (1d20+9=11, 1d20+5=19) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=Spot Check]1d20-1=10 [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I thought we were waiting until our two paralyzed companions were mobile again before moving on.  SoulFetter would not leave them there helpless.  He'll not only wait with them before moving to the aforementioned spot at the front, he'll say something to those moving on as well.[/sblock]

"I'll stand watch over Darius and Alarion with Raul.  We'll catch up when they're feeling up to tagging along again!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2007)

As the group first begins to move down the passageway, Raul first, and then Soulfetter, move to the side of Alarion and Darius, where they both begin to minister to their incapacitated comrades as best they can. "We'll stand watch over Darius and Alarion. We'll catch up when they're feeling up to tagging along again!"  says SoulFetter.  Nuckle the demon seems intent on proceeding slowly down the passageway, having been given no other orders by his master.  The remainder of the party is just waiting for the moment.

Actions?


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> As the group first begins to move down the passageway, Raul first, and then Soulfetter, move to the side of Alarion and Darius, where they both begin to minister to their incapacitated comrades as best they can. "We'll stand watch over Darius and Alarion. We'll catch up when they're feeling up to tagging along again!"  says SoulFetter.  Nuckle the demon seems intent on proceeding slowly down the passageway, having been given no other orders by his master.  The remainder of the party is just waiting for the moment.
> 
> Actions?




_Once you get 'round the corner and see what's there, give me a 'shout,'_ Moru "sends" to the demon. He positions himself somewhere between his paralyzed comrades and his summoned scout, still in view of the former, and hopefully in mental range of the latter.

[sblock]Since the demon is around for 5 rounds, and I figure one of those was used up getting the jewel, I'm basically hoping to get him to scout as far as he can go / see with 2 or 3 of the remaining 4, then head back and mentally 'report' before he goes poof back to where he came from.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 24, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> "I'll stand watch over Darius and Alarion with Raul.  We'll catch up when they're feeling up to tagging along again!"




"Come now, I'd rather have you lumbering along that corridor ahead of me" says Jonas with a smile. "I'll stay here with Darius and Alarion. Bruno and I can watch them quite well while that axe and you move along ahead."


----------



## xedr (Sep 24, 2007)

Darius's frustration at his paralysis grows as the middle of his back starts itching. However, as he glimpses Alarion in a similar state, Darius feel unaccountably much cheerier than before. He relaxes and realizes _I probably couldn't scratch that itch even if I wasn't frozen._


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2007)

*Moru Sen*

Moru feels a chill down his spine, and his bladder quivers involuntarily as he feels, rather than hears, the words of Nuckle the Demon echoing softly inside his head:  "_Massssterrrr?  There is another one of those big squares coming down the passage headed this way_."


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Moru feels a chill down his spine, and his bladder quivers involuntarily as he feels, rather than hears, the words of Nuckle the Demon echoing softly inside his head:  "Massssterrrr?  There is another one of those big squares coming down the passage headed this way."




_Tear it apart!_ Moru sends back, with far more panic in his thoughts than he probably wishes. 

"Guys?" he announces, grabbing up his crossbow and backing up several steps, "We got another one coming!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2007)

*Exit Nuckle, Stage Right*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> _Tear it apart!_ Moru sends back, with far more panic in his thoughts than he probably wishes.
> 
> "Guys?" he announces, grabbing up his crossbow and backing up several steps, "We got another one coming!"



You all hear from down the shadowy, unknown corridor, revolting sounds of a liquid rending that lasts but a few brief moments.  At that point, Moru _"hears"_ _"Ahhh, sweet release! Sayonara, Suckah!"_  And then everyone hears a soft, but intense thunderclap, and all is again still.  Moru senses that the conjuration has expired and the demon returned whence he came. 

A total of about three minutes have passed as everyone marvelled in baffled awe at the drama that just unfolded before you, but you all now feel as if you have just awakened. (Everyone except for Alarion and Darius, that is, they're still out of commission for the moment.)  The dark, quiet passageway is littered with the gooey remains of both the large ooze that paralyzed the two doughty warriors, and Moru Sen's conjuration cherry.

Alarion thinks, _"Odin's Whiskers!  I've missed the honor and the subtle satisfaction of another triumph! Ahh, well, I'll slay the next foe."_  And Darius thinks, _"Yumpin' Yiminy! Somebody scratch my butt for me already!_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

The Urgant places his axe in easy reach and unlimbers his great bow, and steps up between his downed comrades and the indicated threat.

[sblock=Initiative Roll]In case it's still needed: 1d20+3=19[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thea gave a worried glance down the corridor towards the new threat.  "Perhaps we can drag these two back through the secret door, then seal the entry until they are unfrozen.  I don't like the idea of facing another creature like this in this sort of narrow space."  Even as she spoke, though, she had drawn her wand of missiles- in case the group decided to make a stand here.

OOC: Initiative [sblock]19 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1286360 )[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> You all hear from down the shadowy, unknown corridor, revolting sounds of a liquid rending that lasts but a few brief moments.  At that point, Moru _"hears"_ _"Ahhh, sweet release! Sayonara, Suckah!"_  And then everyone hears a soft, but intense thunderclap, and all is again still.  Moru senses that the conjuration has expired and the demon returned whence he came.




"I think the Dretch got it, but I'm not entirely sure," Moru says. He glances and steps back toward his paralyzed comrades. "Best to wait for now, I think. Anyone got something we can throw down the corridor to help us see if that thing's coming? I think I've got some caltrops it might eat up..."


----------



## xedr (Sep 26, 2007)

Darius concentrates on starting small. _Just wiggle your big toe... Wiggle your big toe... Wiggle your big toe..._


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2007)

*Jonas Kewiczak*

[sblock=Jonas]As you are standing vigilant guard over your temporarily incapacitated brothers-in-arms, you sense a tickling at the corner of your attention:  you're almost positive that you saw Alarion's foot twitch.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 26, 2007)

"Grab a handfull of those coppers and toss them ahead of you. When they stop in mid-air, you found the next cube." suggests Jonas.

"Oh and I think our boys here are starting to come around."


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 26, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion continues to struggle against the poison that freezes him in place.  _I MUST break free...  my allies need me...   _


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2007)

*Cube 2 The sequel*

Wally picks up a handful of the copper pieces and tosses them over Moru's shoulder and out in front of the group as far as he can. The last few stop just short of hitting the floor. Bruno's hackles rise and Retbi can be heard chittering. The cube comes into view with the jagged outlines of little demon claw marks clearly visible. 

OOC: New initiatives please (Soulfetter already rolled) and actions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=OOC]Again, considering the (in)frequency of my ability to post from work, I thought I'd go ahead and state SoulFetter's action for the round.[/sblock]
SoulFetter draws his mighty bow to the shoulder, sights carefully down the shaft, and with a smooth release sends the four foot, inch thick steel tipped missile hurtling deep into the quivering cube.

[sblock=Die Rolls]To Hit (1d20+5=17) and Damage (2d6+5=11)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru cocks his head to the side and smiles. He pulls a piece of spider webbing from his belt pouch.

"Let's see how you like it when _you_ can't move," he says, tossing the web in the air and spitting out a phrase in Sylvanoptera. Defying logic, the web shoots down the hall as if it were a sling stone, not a flimsy filagree at the mercy of the wind. It arcs to the top of the cube, then grows at an explosive rate, filling the corridors in all directions with giant strands of webbing.

"Get out your fire, boys."

[sblock=OOC]Initiative 11

Casting Web centered on the cube. It needs to make a DC 16 Reflex save or become entangled (save means it still has to make Strength checks to make restricted moves)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2007)

Moru Sen begins his arcane gestures and speaking in Sylvanoptera.

Everyone else?


----------



## Lou (Sep 27, 2007)

*Raul and cube2 #1*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The cube comes into view with the jagged outlines of little demon claw marks clearly visible.
> 
> OOC: New initiatives please (Soulfetter already rolled) and actions.




Raul grimaces at the sight of another blob headed the party's way.  _The ceiling is low, and there are so many party members in the way...._ thinks Raul.  Glancing back at his paralyzed friends, Raul moves up towards the cube, positioning a shuriken in his hand to imbed in the cube.

[sblock=OOC]initiative for cube2 round1 (1d20+3=18) Being in the 4th rank at this point, Raul is moving up for a clear shot with his shuriken. Thea is short enough to throw over her head, but Moru is too tall(?) with the low ceiling.  Raul will move up alongside Wally or so, looking for a clear path to throw.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> Raul grimaces at the sight of another blob headed the party's way.  _The ceiling is low, and there are so many party members in the way...._ thinks Raul.  Glancing back at his paralyzed friends, Raul moves up towards the cube, positioning a shuriken in his hand to imbed in the cube.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]initiative for cube2 round1 (1d20+3=18) Being in the 4th rank at this point, Raul is moving up for a clear shot with his shuriken. Thea is short enough to throw over her head, but Moru is too tall(?) with the low ceiling.  Raul will move up alongside Wally or so, looking for a clear path to throw.[/sblock]



[sblock=Raul]OOC: Just a thought: Raul should start with a move action prior to his attack, and get up there near Wally to avoid some of the obstructions, shouldn't he?  You can take a move action either before or after an attack in the same round, as I understand it.  DUHH, that's what you said isn't it!  Ok, 1 move action to get by Wally and then the shuriken attack? go ahead and put the roll for your attack/damage in a different post, and we'll get it in the proper place later. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 27, 2007)

*Raul's plan and attack for round #1*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Raul]OOC: Just a thought: Raul should start with a move action prior to his attack, and get up there near Wally to avoid some of the obstructions, shouldn't he?  You can take a move action either before or after an attack in the same round, as I understand it.[/sblock]




[sblock=DMs]Maybe I wasn't clear enough, because that was what I intended to do.  The plan is to move up first, looking for a clear space to throw, and then attack.  Scott made clear in the swarm fight that in this case it's just one shuriken, not a flurry of blows with two.  Drawing a shuriken is a free move.

And after all, the initiative order is not yet set.  For all I know, Wally will get a higher initiative and charge into melee.   The range on shuriken makes shorter throws better, too.  Since distance is a factor, I'll leave the distance subtraction out and let you consider it when the throw occurs, but it probably won't be a hit....

Shuriken attack/damage (no distance mod) (1d20+6=12, 1d2=1)

Hopefully that didn't hit someone in the back for 1 point of damage.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2007)

Never mind.  There is time for others to take action while Moru is casting the web spell, it won't go off until later in the round.  My bad again.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thea eyed the cube cautiously, trying to judge its rate of progress- at least well enough to not be caught in an awkward location as the thing moved inexorably forward.  Then she raised her wand and fired a missile of force- it didn't do much damage compared to most of her fellow constables' attacks but every little bit would likely be helpful...

OOC: [sblock]Init roll was 19 (posted in post 790- right after Soulfetter).  Use wand of magic missile, charge 2 of 50; damage 5 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1289068 )[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2007)

[sblock=Thea]The cube seems to be moving forward down the corridor at 15' a round. That could change after the web goes off.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2007)

*Still waiting for Jonas and Rahvin...*

Initiative order:

Thea 19
Soulfetter 19
Raul 18
Wally 14
Moru 11
Gelatinous Cube 1

Initiative (1d20-5=1)

Initiative (1d20+3=14) 

Just fyi the cube is AC4. I'll give our two straglers a little time to check in before posting.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2007)

Thea eyed the cube cautiously, trying to judge its rate of progress- at least well enough to not be caught in an awkward location as the thing moved inexorably forward. Then she raised her wand and fired a missile of force- it didn't do much damage compared to most of her fellow constables' attacks but every little bit would likely be helpful...
SoulFetter draws his mighty bow to the shoulder, sights carefully down the shaft, and with a smooth release sends the four foot, inch thick steel tipped missile hurtling deep into the quivering cube.
Raul grimaces at the sight of another blob headed the party's way. The ceiling is low, and there are so many party members in the way.... thinks Raul. Glancing back at his paralyzed friends, Raul moves up towards the cube, positioning a shuriken in his hand to imbed in the cube. He hurls it between Soulfetter and Moru where is sticks into the surface of the cube. 
Wally also finds an opening between the front rankers to toss a dagger which sticks deep into the cube. 
Moru cocks his head to the side and smiles. He pulls a piece of spider webbing from his belt pouch. "Let's see how you like it when you can't move," he says, tossing the web in the air and spitting out a phrase in Sylvanoptera. Defying logic, the web shoots down the hall as if it were a sling stone, not a flimsy filigree at the mercy of the wind. It arcs to the top of the cube, then grows at an explosive rate, filling the corridors in all directions with giant strands of webbing. "Get out your fire, boys." 
His glee is short lived. The webs shoot forth and wrap around the cube, but its great bulk causes the strands to groan and snap. The also begin to dissolve in the acid that coats the cube. It continues toward the party with hardly a hesitation. 
Seeing that the cube is moving inexorably forward, Rahvin and Jonas move to prepare to pull the still immobile forms of Darius and Alarion out of the cube's path. 

OOC: Actions for cube2 round2?


----------



## Lou (Sep 29, 2007)

*Raul and cube2 #2*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Actions for cube2 round2?




Raul buries two more shuriken in the cube as it advances.

[sblock=OOC]Better to let the cube come to us, so two shurikens cube2 (no distance modes) (1d20+5=18, 1d2=2, 1d20+5=18, 1d2=2) [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter tosses his bow behind and picks up his axe from where he left it lying, meeting the Cube's inexorable advance with a crescent swing, putting all of his considerable strength into the blow.

[sblock=Die Rolls]To Hit, Damage (1d20+9=12, 3d6+5=20)[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thea fired off another force bolt from her wand.  It looked like they had another few moments before the cube advanced far enough to threaten the intersection- hopefully her companions wouldn't get caught up in its path...

OOC:[sblock] Magic missile wand, charge 3 of 50, damage 4 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1291111 )[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2007)

*Calling Jonas and Rahvin...*

OOC: I'd really like to get things moving. I'm sure Alarion and Darius are tired of being paralyzed...


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Moru cocks his head to the side and smiles. He pulls a piece of spider webbing from his belt pouch. "Let's see how you like it when you can't move," he says, tossing the web in the air and spitting out a phrase in Sylvanoptera. Defying logic, the web shoots down the hall as if it were a sling stone, not a flimsy filigree at the mercy of the wind. It arcs to the top of the cube, then grows at an explosive rate, filling the corridors in all directions with giant strands of webbing. "Get out your fire, boys."
> His glee is short lived. The webs shoot forth and wrap around the cube, but its great bulk causes the strands to groan and snap. The also begin to dissolve in the acid that coats the cube. It continues toward the party with hardly a hesitation.




Moru stares, mouth agape. "Huh?" is all he can manage for a moment. "Magic webbing's vulnerable to fire, sure, but acid? And I could have sworn it was stronger than ... " He shakes his head, clearing out the disbelief, and fires his crossbow, retreating back around the corner to reload and hoping his companions have the presence of mind to also keep out of reach of the paralytic cube.

[sblock=OOC]Of course I get a crit range roll vs. a critter that's immune to them.    

Attack 25, damage 8

Then a full 30' move back around the corner so he'll be able to reload if need be.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Oct 2, 2007)

Darius starts working on his trans-continental meditation skills. _I am the big toe... I am the big toe..._


----------



## Fenris (Oct 2, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I'd really like to get things moving. I'm sure Alarion and Darius are tired of being paralyzed...




OOC: Sorry, another class started and has had me swamped.

Jonas watches the feeble attempts of the group, hoping Soulfetter can do enough damage in time. Still, caution is the watchword, so Jonas picks up the still rigid form of Darius and starts to move him to a safer position before returning to drag Alarion


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2007)

Thea fired off another force bolt from her wand. It looked like they had another few moments before the cube advanced far enough to threaten the intersection- hopefully her companions wouldn't get caught up in its path. The force missile cause the great gelatinous mass to quiver slightly, but it does not slow. 
Raul buries two more shuriken in the cube as it advances. 
SoulFetter tosses his bow behind and picks up his axe from where he left it lying, meeting the Cube's inexorable advance with a crescent swing, putting all of his considerable strength into the blow. The axe cuts deep into the cube and a huge slice is hewn out, but the cube is still moving forward. 
Not eager to be engulfed again, Wally tosses another blade into the advancing cube and falls back. 
Moru stares, mouth agape. "Huh?" is all he can manage for a moment. "Magic webbing's vulnerable to fire, sure, but acid? And I could have sworn it was stronger than ... " He shakes his head, clearing out the disbelief, and fires his crossbow, retreating back around the corner to reload and hoping his companions have the presence of mind to also keep out of reach of the paralytic cube. The bolt sinks deep into the cube. 
Jonas watches the feeble attempts of the group, hoping Soulfetter can do enough damage in time. Still, caution is the watchword, so Jonas picks up the still rigid form of Darius and starts to move him to a safer position before returning to help Rahvin drag Alarion into the barracks room with Bruno in tow. 
Soulfetter finds himself in the unenviable position of standing alone against the cube as it reaches (1d20+3=15)  for the Urgant, but the big guy slips out of reach.

[sblock=Soulfetter]The cube is going to roll over Soulfetter. He can either take an attack of opportunity and be engulfed. He will then save to avoid being paralyzed, but he will be considered gappled and take acid damage. He can not take the attack and then get a DC:13 reflex save to just be pushed back. What's your choice? Please either roll the attack and a DC:20 fort save vs. the paralysis or skip the attack and roll the DC:13 reflex save.[/sblock]

OOC: Please let me resolve the situation with Soulfetter before you all act.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry, another class started and has had me swamped.
> 
> Jonas watches the feeble attempts of the group, hoping Soulfetter can do enough damage in time. Still, caution is the watchword, so Jonas picks up the still rigid form of Darius and starts to move him to a safer position before returning to drag Alarion




OOC: I do understand. I've been rather busy myself. Glad to have you back.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"Get Darius and Alarion back!  I'll try to hold it off!"

SoulFetter stands bravely in the way of the advancing cube, swinging his axe again in an attempt to slay the thing before it can reach his companions.

[sblock=Die Rolls]To Hit, Damage, and Fortitude Save (1d20+9=12, 3d6+5=11, 1d20+9=17)

The odds of making the Fortitude save were better than those of making the Reflex save, expecially when combined with the chance to kill the thing.  Unfortunately, the save woudn't have panned out either way.  Just have to hope the damage was enough . . .

Besides, running from a fight just isn't the Urgant way![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2007)

*Victory!*

This time the Urgant's axe shatters whatever cohesive force keeps the cube whole. It collapses into another great puddle of goo. The cube gives up its treasure, this time there are 60 gold coins inside. 

OOC: Spot checks for everyone please and actions for the next round. 

[sblock=Spot Checks over 15]A violet garnet lays among the goo and gold.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Oct 2, 2007)

*Raul spot check and move*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Spot checks for everyone please and actions for the next round.




Raul ignores the remains of the cube and glides past the goo on the floor, moving towards the intersection to stand guard for more foes.  Raul holds the sunrod high in one hand and draws a shuriken in the other.

[sblock=OOC]spot check after cube2 (1d20+8=12) 

I was already working on what to do if Soulfetter got paralyzed, but sticking his hands, knees, elbows, and feet into the cube was not appealing...[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter stands at the edge of the goop, legs braced, axe raised, and eyes wide at the near encounter with gelatinization.  He slowly lowers the axe and slows his breathing, gradually regaining awareness of his surroundings.

[sblock=Spot Check]1d20-1=1[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thea gave the remains of the cube a disgusted look.  More goop, just what they needed...  she kept her wand out for now, though the missiles it generated seemed puny in comparison to the destruction wrought by Soulfetter's massive ax- it was good to know he was on their side.
Her gaze swept the corridor, trying to search through the shadows- those cubes were all-but invisible in these conditions and she didn't want to get caught off guard.

OOC: [sblock] Spot at +4, roll 23!; http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1296563 ; if no one else spots the gem she'll mention it, but for now she is more worried about threats than rewards[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru wrestles with his crossbow to get it reloaded, thankful that the cube's gone but not trusting there won't be another one. Retbi, meanwhile, chitters something scolding. Distracted by the two elements, Moru's barely able to keep his balance, let alone pay attention to much else.

"Hey, did Darius' toe just wiggle?"

[sblock=OOC]Moru continues to be obtuse in his observations: Moru Spot 3
Retbi Spot 5[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC for Moru Sen]Umm, Darius's toe is inside his boot, btw, and thus only visible if you have x-ray vision.   [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Moru Sen]Umm, Darius's toe is inside his boot, btw, and thus only visible if you have x-ray vision.   [/sblock]




OOC: Given Moru's crappy Spot check, I figure he's hallucinating, anyway (that Darius may actually have moved his toe is simply a lovely coincidence) ; it was either that or have him rummaging around on the floor yelling "my glasses! I can't see without my glasses! Is that, you, Scooby?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2007)

*Rokay, Raggy!!*

OOC: Hallucinating, huh?! hehehe  We'll just call you "Moru MaGoo"

My apologies for this bit of utter silliness.  Now back to your regularly scheduled round of "Gee Your Goop Smells Terrific" .....


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2007)

[sblock=Thea]Thus far no one has seen the gem. Wally missed it as well.[/sblock]

No other cubes are visible. Raul's light makes a larger area visible, but no threat is apparent. Alarion and Darius continue their slow return to mobility. 

OOC: Actions? Want to advance time until everyone can move again?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 5, 2007)

"If any of you gentlemen are up to pawing through the soup, there is another rather pretty gem in there," Thea said, pointing at the item in question.

OOC: I think a bit of 'fast-forward' until we're all mobile is a fine idea.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2007)

OOC: Fastforward works for me as well . . . let's get on with it!


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2007)

*Dear Old Iggy*

Thea and SoulFetter simultaneously remember that it's been HOURS AND HOURS since you checked in with Ignatious Ironshirt!    He's probably already paced a rut in the floor!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, unless Iggy wants us never to finish a task, he'll have to wait!


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Well, unless Iggy wants us never to finish a task, he'll have to wait!



OOC:   Can I quote you on that?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 5, 2007)

Jonas puts Darius down now that the danger has passed.

"We need to get these two moving again"  he states and starts to rub their hands and arms to get the circulation going in them again and to speed the poison on it's way out.


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2007)

THE RECOVERY

The danger having passed for the moment, Jonas and Raul get Darius and Alarion carried back into the room with the secret door and made as comfortable as possible.  Jonas then begins, with Raul's help, to massage their arms and legs, trying to get the blood flowing again to hopefully speed their recovery. 

SoulFetter comes back into the room as well, but he appears quite anxious and he isn't at all enjoying this period of inactivity.  In an effort to give SoulFetter some distraction, Thea mentions that she saw a gem mired in the remains of one of the ooze monstrosities.  SoulFetter then goes off to slog through the goop and recover the gem, and he instantly perks up because of his new mission.  

Wally is looking furtively around the room and just generally making everyone nervous and keeping everyone on their toes wondering what the villainous half-orc will get up to next.  Moru Sen and Retbi post themselves between Wally and the way back to the surface, and just keep a careful watch on him.  Retbi looks up at Moru, tilts his head, and chitters something every few seconds, to which Moru just puts a finger to his lips and says, "In a minute."    [sblock=Moru Sen]Retbi keeps asking over and over, "Can we go yet?" and then, "How 'bout now?" [/sblock]

And Rahvin -- Poor Rahvin is looking very green around the gills and having some trouble standing, so he sits down and puts his arms across his stomach.  Thea notices that he has begun to sweat rather profusely, and she, having the most motherly soul in the group, mops his brow with a handkerchief.  

Presently, Jonas and Raul see Alarion and Darius begin first to twitch, and then to stir.  They are then able, moments later, to sit, and then to stand, calling for water as they do so.  At this point, SouFetter returns, proudly holding the gem.

Actions, please?


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 5, 2007)

*Alarion*

"Morwyn's Mercy, but that was...  unpleasant.  Thank you, my friends.  "


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> THE RECOVERY
> Moru Sen and Retbi post themselves between Wally and the way back to the surface, and just keep a careful watch on him.  Retbi looks up at Moru, tilts his head, and chitters something every few seconds, to which Moru just puts a finger to his lips and says, "In a minute."    [sblock=Moru Sen]Retbi keeps asking over and over, "Can we go yet?" and then, "How 'bout now?" [/sblock]
> 
> Presently, Jonas and Raul see Alarion and Darius begin first to twitch, and then to stir.  They are then able, moments later, to sit, and then to stand, calling for water as they do so.  At this point, SouFetter returns, proudly holding the gem.
> ...




Moru sighs his relief as their paralyzed members begin to stir. "You know, if I knew a familiar was like having a child ... " he mutters as the weasel continues to periodically chitter its anxiousness, though there's obvious affection in the conjurer's voice for Retbi. 

"If we're all able to move again, maybe that's what we should do?" he asks, pointing back down the coridoor where the two cubes made such a mess. Turning to Thea, he asks, "How's Rahvin doing?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2007)

*Begging Your Pardon, Moru.....*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Turning to Thea, he asks, "How's Rahvin doing?"



"Well, Moru, I can still speak,"  says Rahvin, grinning.  "But, I must say, something in those staves we had this morning is really not agreeing with me now.  I'm not entirely sure that I'm very fit to continue."

{ooc: yes we'll be npcing Rahvin for a little while until Maeglin's schedule calms down some.}


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Well, Moru, I can still speak,"  says Rahvin, grinning.  "But, I must say, something in those staves we had this morning is really not agreeing with me now.  I'm not entirely sure that I'm very fit to continue."
> 
> {ooc: yes we'll be npcing Rahvin for a little while until his regular player's schedule calms down some.}




The wizard frowns slightly as he regards his fellow officer's state. 

"Maybe we should send you back, then. You could let Iggy know how far we've come. If you think this isn't something you could work through, that is?"

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if you're trying to set up his departure or just his extended silence, but thought I'd throw that out there as an option. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> The wizard frowns slightly as he regards his fellow officer's state.
> "Maybe we should send you back, then. You could let Iggy know how far we've come. If you think this isn't something you could work through, that is?"
> [sblock=OOC]Not sure if you're trying to set up his departure or just his extended silence, but thought I'd throw that out there as an option. [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the assist, jkason!   You're a wizard and a scholar![/sblock]
Rahvin considers for a moment, visibly fights through a bout of nausea, and then says,"I would feel a lot better if I was at home.  The problem is that I'm not at all sure that I can make it that far under my own power.  But I would also hate for someone else to be burdened with helping me home.  And it's not as if the trip home is totally without danger, too, so I just don't know.  What does everyone else think?  I'm open to suggestions.  Thea continues to mop Rahvin's brow free of copious sweat.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 7, 2007)

"I think we need to press on, if Rahvin can. At this point, we would loose so much time to backtrack. let us press on find our halfling and get out so Rahvin can rest. At worst, we can leave Bruno to guard him if he can't go on, but we need to press on, time is of the essence. Soulfetter can carry him if need be."


----------



## xedr (Oct 7, 2007)

Darius engages in a vigorous and thorough bout of itch-scratching. [highlight]"Maybe one of those mushrooms would quell your stomach, Rahvin" [/highlight] says Darius, [highlight]"or perhaps a healing spell? I think that at least some of us have to press on while there is still hope for the halfling, and I would greatly like to keep your skills on the team"[/highlight]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"Come my friend.  You can lean on me, or I can carry you if you need me to.  We'll take care of the heavy work until you feel better, but we may indeed need your other skills to find the halfling.  Let's press on, and see if we can wrap this up before Iggy has a breakdown worrying about us.  I swear, I believe he still sees us a children in swaddling clothes sometimes."

SoulFetter leans down and offers Rahvin his hand.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 7, 2007)

As the others continued their recovery, and then debated how to handle Rahvin's "difficulties", Thea busied herself by retrieving her scribing kit and sketching out the barracks and the limits of the tunnel so far.  Once it looked like they were ready to get moving once more, she spent a few moments rearranging her gear.  At least no more of those bloody cubes had shown up...


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2007)

OOC:  We've heard from most everyone now, except Lou.  Alarion hasn't chimed in on the latest crisis, but he's still tring to clear some cobwebs, I guess.  Anyway, here we go!  Oh, and there's a new map attached showing about where I'm guessing everyone is now.  SoulFetter is just coming back into the room.

IC:  "Since everyone is so intent on pressing forward, I can't disappoint you.  Give me just a moment more to rest, and I'll try my best to keep up," says Rahvin.

OOC:  Incidentally, on the map, Retbi is in the same square as Moru, as usual.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=For Leif]OK, well it would have been difficult for SoulFetter to offer Rahvin his hand or speak with him from where you've put him, but then I didn't really post that he'd gone looking for the gem, either . . . you did.  I suppose if you need him there for some obscure GM type reason, that's OK with me . . .  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Leif]OK, well it would have been difficult for SoulFetter to offer Rahvin his hand or speak with him from where you've put him, but then I didn't really post that he'd gone looking for the gem, either . . . you did.  I suppose if you need him there for some obscure GM type reason, that's OK with me . . .  [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC for Dissatisfied SoulFetter]Yeah, the "obscure GM/DM reason" is that there wasn't ROOM for SoulFetter's big butt anywhere else!    But, I am sorry about the gem thing.  I shouldn't have hijacked your character like that.  Feel free to drop the gem back into the goop as you pass. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Oct 8, 2007)

*Raul's comment on Rahvin's condition*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> IC:  "Since everyone is so intent on pressing forward, I can't disappoint you.  Give me just a moment more to rest, and I'll try my best to keep up," says Rahvin.




Raul nods his head silently as the others discuss Rahvin's situation.  After Rahvin commits to continuing with the group, Raul finally comments, "We should be ok with the normal marching orders if Rahvin and Moru switch places, so Soulfetter can aid Rahvin.  I should be able to slow up anything that attacks from behind.  How does that sound?"  Raul turns to Moru, "What do you think?"

[sblock=OOC]The normal marching orders are here.  We can just switch Rahvin and Moru, or rotate so Thea is ahead of Moru.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 8, 2007)

*Alarion*

"Methinks yours is a fine idea, friend Raul.  Very well, lady and gentlemen, we had best continue on our quest."   The knight readies his sword and shield and prepares to lead the way into the tunnel from where the horrid cubes appeared.


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2007)

*one more small change to marching order*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Raul nods his head silently as the others discuss Rahvin's situation.  After Rahvin commits to continuing with the group, Raul finally comments, "We should be ok with the normal marching orders if Rahvin and Moru switch places, so Soulfetter can aid Rahvin.  I should be able to slow up anything that attacks from behind.  How does that sound?"  Raul turns to Moru, "What do you think?"
> [sblock=OOC]The normal marching orders are here.  We can just switch Rahvin and Moru, or rotate so Thea is ahead of Moru.[/sblock]



To do as you suggested, and have SoulFetter aid Rahvin, if necessary, Raul and SoulFetter will need to switch sides in the 10' configuration.  Am I right?


----------



## Lou (Oct 8, 2007)

*Raul OOC on marching order*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> To do as you suggested, and have SoulFetter aid Rahvin, if necessary, Raul and SoulFetter will need to switch sides in the 10' configuration.  Am I right?




OOC:  Yes, I missed that.  Raul will then trail behind in the 10' configuration so Soulfetter is less likely to be hit from behind while aiding Rahvin.


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2007)

*OOC: Marching Orders*

Following the recovery of Alarion and Darius from their bouts of paralyzation, Rahvin is struck by a sudden weakness.  Moru says, “Maybe we should send you back, then.  You could let Iggy know how far we’ve come.  If you think this isn’t something you could work through, that is.”  Rahvin fights through a visible bout of nausea, and says, “I would feel a lot better if I was at home.  The problem is that I’m not sure that I can make it that far under my own power.  But I would also hate for someonme else to be burdened with helping me home.  And it‘s not as if the trip home is totally without danger, too, so I just don’t know.  What does everyone else think?  I’m open to suggestions.”

Thea says, “I think we need to press on, if Rahvin can.  At this point we would lose so much time to backtrack.  Let us press on, find our halfling, and get out so Rahvin can rest.   At worse, we can leave Bruno to guard him  if he can’t go on, but we need to press on, time if of the essence.  SoulFetter can carry him if need be.”

Darius engages in a vigorous and thorough bout of itch-scratching.  “Maybe one of those mushrooms would quell your stomach, Rahvin,”  says Darius, “or perhaps a healing spell?  I think that at least some of us have to press on while there is still hope for the halfling, and I would greatly like to keep your skills on the team.”

SoulFetter, anxious to move on, says, “Come, my friend, you can lean on me, or I can carry you if you need me to.  We’ll take care of the heavy work until you feel better, but we may indeed need your other skills to find the halfling.  Let’s press on, and see if we can wrap this up before Iggy has a breakdown worrying about us.  I swear, I believe he still sees us as children in swaddling clothes sometimes.”

As this discussion proceeded, Thea busied herself by retrieving her scribing kit and sketching out the barracks and the limits of the tunnel so far.  Once it looked like they were ready to get moving once more, she spent a few moments rearranging her gear.  “_At least_,”  she thought, “_no more of those bloody cubes have shown up_!”

Getting to his feet, Rahvin says, “Since everyone is so intent on pressing forward, I can’t disappoint you.  Give me just a moment more to rest, and I’ll try my best to keep up.”

As the party reassembled to get moving again, Raul brings up a good point:  “We should be okay with the normal marching orders if Rahvin and Moru can switch places, so SoulFetter can aid Rahvin.  I should be able to slow up anything that attacks from behind, and I’ll lag a few steps back to keep an eye on SoulFetter’s back, too.  How does that sound?”  And to Moru, “What do you think about that idea?”

Alarion says, “Methinks your is a fine idea, friend Raul.  Very well, lady and gentlemen we had best continue our quest.”  The knight then readies his sword and shield and prepares to lead the way into the tunnel from whence the horrid cubes had appeared.

Marching Order (if memory serves?)

Alarion  Darius
Wally    Bruno
Moru    Jonas
Thea   Rahvin
.......SoulFetter
Raul


----------



## xedr (Oct 9, 2007)

[highlight]"Let's get moving"[/highlight] says Darius, drawing his sword and moving very very carefully ahead. [highlight]"By the way, Alarion, thanks for pulling me out of that thing"[/highlight]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 9, 2007)

*Alarion*

"I could do no less, my friend.  But 'tis Soulfetter whom you should thank, for both our lives.  Your courage and might are unimpeachable, good Urgant!"


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2007)

*OOC, Where are we?*

Once again, here's a map, and without those annoying heavy grid lines this time!  That single dark square is actually a cursor!  Guess I'm the last one to realize that, though.  

The party is located down at D,36, fyi


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2007)

*SoulFetter*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> 
> "I could do no less, my friend.  But 'tis Soulfetter whom you should thank, for both our lives.  Your courage and might are unimpeachable, good Urgant!"




"You are kind to say so, though I'm certain any of our group would have done the same had it been I who was trapped by that foul thing.

Shall we be about finding the halfling?  We've not been in here long, but already I long for the open sky and room to roam."


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 9, 2007)

*Alarion*

Alarion readies his sword and shield, and makes his way north past Soulfetter, leading the group through the passage to the east.


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2007)

The intrepid Constables file out of the room and proceed to the east in the passage where they so recently were engaged in a battle for their very lives.  A vague sulfurous odor still bears witness to the recent presence of the Evil Outsider, and the monstrous ooze creatures' remains are still present, a few of the larger chunks of goop still exhibiting token resistance to the liquifying forces, though they are beginning to leak away, evaporate, or seep into the grooves between the flagstones that line the hallway.  The boots of the party splash softly through them, and an occasional "ching" is heard as someone kicks a copper piece.  Wally pauses to snatch up a handful of coppers, and line his pocket.

The party soon reaches an intersection of passageway.  The only sign of life of any sort is a faint cricket chirp coming from some distance down the branch of passage leading to the east. Correction to map:  Raul should be one square back from the location shown.

Light Sources!  I seem to recall Darius sporting a sunrod fastened to his helmet and somebody, Moru I think, carrying a bullseye lanthorn.  Are these correct, and are there any others?


----------



## xedr (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking carefully both ways before they enter the intersection, Darius says [highlight]"I would guess that the control room for those doors is straight ahead"[/highlight]


----------



## Lou (Oct 9, 2007)

*Raul's light*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Light Sources!  I seem to recall Darius sporting a sunrod fastened to his helmet and somebody, Moru I think, carrying a bullseye lanthorn.  Are these correct, and are there any others?



OOC:  Raul is carrying a sunrod in one hand.  It was lighted back in the hallway while looking for the secret door.

Hearing Darius' intention to move forward first, Raul asks, "Wouldn't it be better to clear the area to the right first?  We'd hate to get flanked while Rahvin is feeling so poorly.

If you really want to move forward first, I'll clear the area to the right after we establish that the area in front is clear."


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 9, 2007)

*Alarion*

"I believe our ascetic friend is correct, master Darius.  Let us indeed explore the souther passage before venturing to the...  control room, you called it?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Light Sources!  I seem to recall Darius sporting a sunrod fastened to his helmet and somebody, Moru I think, carrying a bullseye lanthorn.  Are these correct, and are there any others?




(OOC: Actually, Moru used a sunrod, too, and gave it to Retbi to hold--in his jaws when he isn't chittering away; othewise one assumes he has the dexterity to pin it between his paws since it doesn't really require manipulation of any kind)

"I'm all for no ambushes," Moru pipes up. "Let's go a bit the other way and see if we can clear it easily before we head back."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 10, 2007)

"Indeed, gentlemen, let us be careful," Thea said, her voice little more than a whisper.  "Though it seems likely we'll find few live enemies down here, where those cubes were so voraciously active..."


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2007)

*Almost Everyone*

Okay, that's everyone except Jonas and SoulFetter, with the overwhelming majority voting to explore to the south, I believe?  We'll give the stragglers a bit longer to chip in their two cents.

New Post goes up tonight, 10/10/07


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2007)

As the party approaches the intersection of passageways, Darius creeps carefully up to the intersection and looks both ways.  He says, “I would guess that the control room for those doors is straight ahead.”   From the rear of the party, Raul chimes up, “Wouldn’t it be better to clear the area to the right first?  We’d hate to get flanked while Rahvin is feeling so poorly.  If you really want to move forward first, I’ll clear the area to the right after we establish that the area in front is clear.”  Alarion gently elbows Darius and says, “I believe our ascetic friend is correct, Master Darius.  Let us indeed explore the souther passage before venturing to the …. control room, you called it?"

“I’m all for no ambushes,” Moru pipes up.  “Let’s go a bit the other way and see if we can clear it easily before we head back.”  And Thea contributes, “Indeed gentlemen, let us be careful,”  her voice little more than a whisper.  She continues, “Though it seems likely we’ll find few live enemies down here, where those cubes were so voraciously active…”

Standing at the intersection of the passageways, Darius and Alarion peer down each of the three choices before them, trying to discern something of interest to draw them toward one passage over the other two.  Other than the previously mentioned cricket, which is currently pausing between annoying stanzas of his “song,” they detect nothing.  After a moment’s brief consideration, a decision is reached, and the party begins to proceed down the branch leading to the south, as Alarion originally suggested.  The passage echoes softly with the footsteps of the party, and this sound causes the cricket serenade to begin again.  The party proceeds about thirty feet to the south, which puts Raul just off the intersection within the southern branch.  Darius and Alarion first, and now also Jonas, Wally, Moru, and Thea see a door up ahead on the right.

Actions?


----------



## xedr (Oct 10, 2007)

Darius takes another step then stands aside (near the wall) to let Rahvin or Thea or anybody else check the door if they want. Softly he says [highlight] "Anybody want to look in here? I doubt our path to the halfling lies through here."[/highlight]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 10, 2007)

*Alarion*

"Yet we should investigate the room, lest it hide ambuscaders."  He also moves aside to let his companions check on the door.


----------



## Lou (Oct 10, 2007)

*Raul at intersection*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Actions?




Raul lingers at the edge of the intersection,  so he can see both east and west as well as north.  While the party confronts the door, Raul will hold his sunrod high over his head and peer down the other hallways for movement.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2007)

*Raul's Shooting Gallery*

Hmmmm, standing in the intersection, away from the rest of the party, holding a brilliantly shining sunrod overhead.  Can you say TARGET?


----------



## Lou (Oct 10, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, standing in the intersection, away from the rest of the party, holding a brilliantly shining sunrod overhead.  Can you say TARGET?




OOC:  Raul's the rear guard.  It's his job to attract attention until Soulfetter can close the gap and clobber it.  

Anyway, this is better than facing front towards the group with your back to the darkness.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Even if their route to the missing halfling didn't lead through this particular door, Thea felt that they had to at least check it out.  As the others had noted, it wouldn't do to leave potential enemies (or clues) at their backs- and there was the simple matter of her own curiousity to consider.  Just what was behind here, and what interesting things might have lain undisturbed down here?  Thea made her way over towards the door, and gave it a quick examination.  Once satisfied that there was nothing obviously wrong, she flipped her magical goggles into place and gave the door and the immediate area a more thorough check.

OOC: [sblock] Spot at +4 first, for anything obvious- then Search, using goggles of minute seeing (+15 total).  Spot 12 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1310416 ); Search 31 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1310418 )[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru stays with the group, giving Thea space to work while glancing back to Raul periodically to make sure no more cubes have surfaced. 

"You have to wonder how two cubes found enough to eat down here," he mutters to himself.


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2007)

As the party nears the end of the passageway, and the door in the right-hand (west) wall, Darius and Alarion pull up short and allow the others to directly approach the door.  Darius says, "Anybody want to look in here?  I doubt our path to the halfling lies through here."   But Alarion is quick to point out that, "Yet we should investigate the room, lest it hide ambuscaders."  At which point Alarion moves back further from the door to allow his companions an unobstructed approach to investigate further.

Raul remains back near to the intersection of passageways, taking as much cover as possible near the corner of the passage wall, but still holding his sunrod aloft and keeping a careful watch down all three avenues of approach.  In particular, keeping an eye out for any movement or anything out of the ordinary.

Thea makes her way past her companions and up to the door with a serious, thoughtful look on her face, and she simultaneously pulls her magical goggles from their accustomed storage place.  She thinks, _"I must check this out, so that we don't leave either potential enemies at our backs, or leave any clues undiscovered.  Plus, by Barcarus, I'm just curious!"_  She inspects the door quickly but carefully, and then, seeing nothing amiss, she flips her goggles down over her eyes to give the door and its immediate surroundings a very thorough, textbook inspection.  Rahvin, SoulFetter, Jonas, and even Wally just watch with interest as Thea carefully completes her task.  Then, when she is finally satisfied that her examination is complete, Thea raises herself from her intent crouch and proclaims, "Okay, gentlemen, we have an answer!  It's a door!"  Then, clearing her throat and reverting to the more serious Thea that everyone knows and loves, she says, "I see nothing out of the ordinary on this door or its surroundings.  I pronounce it safe to proceed!"

[sblock=pathfinderq1]Please forgive my utter silliness and my taking of liberties with Thea's personality?  I tried to resist temptation, really I did.  But I haven't made a smart-ass remark in almost a whole day!  (You believe that, don't you??  )[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 11, 2007)

*Alarion* 

The knight raises his eyebrow's at Thea's comment  ((     )) then attempts to open the door.


----------



## xedr (Oct 11, 2007)

Darius prepares to follow Alarion into the room.


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2007)

*Technical Note*

Is anyone besides me having trouble accessing the attached files in the thread?  For me, the difficulty began when ENWorld went offline for a time last night.  I thought that it might correct itself after the site came back up, but so far this has not occurred.  I have reported the problem to management, so, hopefully, we can get it fixed soon.  But, then, I thought, hey, what if everyone else is able to see the files just fine, and it's only ME who is su-crewed?  Hehehe, so I'm asking.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2007)

*We'll just work with verbal descriptions for now, I guess*

Ok, Alarion, you casually try to open the door.  The doorknob turns but the door has swollen a bit in its frame.  You will need to get a better grip, firm-up your stance, and put some muscle into it this time.  Give us a roll, please?


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 12, 2007)

*Alarion*

The knight shoves his shoulder against the door.  

OOC: Strength check 13+3=16


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2007)

*The Storeroom*

After a brief struggle to open the stuck door, which swings in and to the right, the portal opens to reveal a thirty foot by thirty foot room that is quite untidy, even in the near-darkness of your light sources.  There are a number of large casks and hogsheads arranged in and near the southwest corner of the room, opposite the door.  Along the eastern wall, starting just to the north of the door, are a series of shelves containing various objects.  The shelves are about a foot deep, and they begin about three feet above the floor and continue upward to a height of about eight-and-a-half feet, there being six shelves altogether.  The northern end of the top four shelves is almost totally cloaked in cobwebs.  There is also a pair of step-ladders about 4 feet tall, apparently to use in reaching the upper shelves, located in the northeast corner.  Against the north wall, toward the middle of the wall, lie several large wooden boxes in a random pile, now seemingly empty.  The straw that was used as packing material for whatever the boxes once held, is now strewn about haphazardly on the floor and over the heap of boxes.  There is a shadowy alcove in the northwest corner of the room that seems to be partially covered by some sort of cloth, with a few objects lying on the floor nearby.

Your move, gentlemen?


----------



## Lou (Oct 13, 2007)

*Raul at intersection #2*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> 
> The knight shoves his shoulder against the door.




As the heavily armored knight hits the door, Raul turns to see Alarion disappear into the room as the door swings open.  Raul watches only for a moment and then turns back to look left, right, and then forward for anything that might be attracted to the noise.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thea stayed back near the door, allowing some of her more physically capable fellow constables to move in.  For the moment, she stowed her goggles back in her Haversack, getting ready to support the others in their search.

OOC: Letting somebody else take the stage for a bit- I'll be at a friend's wedding most of this weekend and I don't want to stall things if I get too busy to post.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 13, 2007)

*Alarion*

Alarion moves into the room, sword and shield at the ready.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2007)

OOC: Does the room appear dusty? Is the straw fresh or old? And yes, I am having trouble with the attachment as well.

Jonas moves in with Bruno, arrow drawn and at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2007)

*Alarion and Jonas (and Bruno, of course) enter*

Alarion enters the room, sword and shield at the ready.

Jonas and Bruno also enter the room, Bruno sniffing everything in sight.  Jonas glances at the contents of the room, notes some dust on the cobwebby shelves, and approaches the wooden boxes and strewn straw.  The straw is dry, so it was not cut yesterday, but neither is it rotten.  It appears to be pretty standard "packing-material-type straw."  From this vantage near the center of the room, Jonas can see that the objects lying in the northwest corner of the room are a few cups and a dipper.  There are also a couple of towels on pegs in the western wall, hanging near the alcove.  The shadowy alcove is partially covered by a screen or drapery of cloth hanging on a cord about 3-4 feet long that runs from the west wall to the north wall.  Overall, the room appears more "untidy" rather than "unused," but the cobwebs do not exacly bespeak of a great deal of use of at least some of the shelves.

Bruno snifs around the boxes more and begins his low rumbling growl of irritation that means, "Hey, boss, somethin' ain't 'xactly kosher here!"

(And of course we can't forget about the step-ladders near the cobebby shelves on the east wall, and the casks and barrels near the southwest corner.  Or, maybe we can...)


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 13, 2007)

*Alarion*

Alarion approaches the alcove cautiously, and moves the drapery aside with the tip of his sword.


----------



## xedr (Oct 13, 2007)

With his sunrod still firmly attached to his helmet, Darius enters the room with his sword drawn. Seeing no immediate threat, Darius moves along the south wall and begins investigating the casks and hogsheads for any sign of vermin, spiders, etc. Darius even knocks softly on some of the casks to determine if they are empty.


----------



## Leif (Oct 14, 2007)

*Finally*

Ok, I can see the attachments now, so I'm hoping that I can upload one, too.  I've made a new map, but I have only been told the positions of Alarion, Daruis, Jonas, and Bruno.  So everyone else is shown on the map, but I just guessed about everyone else's location, except for Rahvin and Wally, who are under my complete control at last report. (mwahahah)  If you don't like where you are, just tell me where you want to be.

Oh, and Alarion, I mis-remembered the location of the curtain before. It is covering the opening of the alcove in the northeast corner, and it's shown on the map.  And the orange lines along the eastern wall represent the shelves.

I have actions for Alarion, Darius, and Jonas.  SoulFetter halfway idicated that he is just hanging out waiting for the action to start, but I won't hold him to that.  Everyone else can state their actions, please.

SORRY FOR THOSE WHO ALREADY SAW THE MAP, BUT I HAD TO FIX A COUPLE OF THINGS


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru holds near the door, crossbow ready. He lets the sturdier constables explore the room, keeping his eyes peeled for anything unsavory that might jump out at them. He chitters to his familiar to do the same. For once, it keeps quiet and seems to comply.


----------



## Lou (Oct 15, 2007)

*Raul*

Raul slowly follows that group down the southerly hallway to the room but remains in the doorway, maintaining the rear guard as Soulfetter moves forward to the center of the room.  Raul will look back down the hallway behind the party and then, turning his attention back to the room, asks Rahvin, "How are you holding up?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2007)

*Rahvin Stormcrow*

Rahvin grins and winks at Raul and says, "I'm actually feeling a little better now that I passed some gas.  I'm not 100% yet, or anything, but I'm lighter, anyway."   

[sblock=Maeglin/Eloy]I thought about apologizing for this post, but then I decided that if you don't like it you can always drop in occasionally and speak up for yourself![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2007)

*Ederaul Mameir*

Your vigilance as rear guard seems, as usual, to be going largely unnoticed.   But you  take solace in this fact, because the rear guard only gets attention when he screws up!


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2007)

Alarion moves to the northeast corner to investigate the "curtain."  What he finds is that the curtain is covering a shallow, hemi-spherical alcove about 6 feet in diameter. (Yeah, I know the map shows it as bigger, but cut me some slack, ok?)  Covering almost all of the floor of the alcove is what appears to be a well:  a raised lip about 8 inches hight surrounds a pool of water.  The water begins about 6 inches below the brim.  Around the outside of the alcove are scattered some drinking cups, bowls, and utensils.  There are a couple of pegs set into the wall beside the alcove on which hang towels.

Bruno continues to snif around the boxes, "dig" around in the pile, and, snarl softly but fericiously every few seconds.  Jonas sees that he has discovered something metallic, but it is still partially concealed by pieces of a wooden box.

Darius finds that some of the casks are empty, but most have at least some contents:  mostly non-perishable foodstuffs, flour, jerked meat, dried fruit.  Some of them are stained as if they once contained wine, but you find none that still do.


----------



## xedr (Oct 16, 2007)

[highlight]"Food!"[/highlight] Darius tries some of the jerky, and chewing vigorously, wanders casually over to Bruno to observe his discovery.


----------



## Lou (Oct 16, 2007)

*Raul in the doorway*

Raul nods and smirks as Rahvin relays his status, as it were.  Looking towards the others, especially Soulfetter and Alarion, Raul asks, "Anything of interest here?  Is there more to explore?"  

Then seeing Darius munching away, Raul asks, "What are you eating, Darius?"

After waiting for responses, Raul will add, "Should I return to the intersection and await the group?"

[sblock=next move]Raul is ready to move back to the intersection and secure it, unless Bruno's discovery is sufficient to require further investigation.  Raul will try some dried fruit first if Darius speaks up about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2007)

*Darius's "Delicacy"*

Raul sees Darius scowl, grimace, and humorously contort his face because of the taste of the meat he is eating.


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2007)

*Ok, that's it!*

OOC:  I'm tired of waiting for you guys to post, so we're moving forward, hold on tight, felas!
When Alarion lifts the cutain with his sword, the move is seen as threatening by the occupant of the pool, and it lunges at Alarion, catching him flat footed:  

IC:  As Alarion the intrepid knight holds the curtain aloft with the point of his sword to look inside, the pool suddenly begins to swell ominously, and then the very water itself rises up of its own accord and slams into the knight with a bone-jarring crunch that sets his ears ringing and makes him involuntarily bite his tongue (17 hp of damage, Alarion).


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  I'm tired of waiting for you guys to post, so we're moving forward, hold on tight, felas!
> When Alarion lifts the cutain with his sword, the move is seen as threatening by the occupant of the pool, and it lunges at Alarion, catching him flat footed:
> 
> IC:  As the intrepid knight holds the curtain aloft with the point of his sword to look inside, the pool suddenly begins to swell ominously, and then the very water itself rises up of its own accord and slams into the knight with a bone-jarring crunch that sets his ears ringing and makes him involuntarily bite his tongue (17 hp of damage).




"What the heck is that?" Moru mutters, rifling through his mental taxonomy list as he raises his crossbow to fire. Retbi chitters away, himself, raising up a little to get a better look at the new opponent.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge checks for Moru: Arcana 28, Dungeoneering 14, Nature 23, Planes 13

Knowledge checks for Retbi: Arcana 21, Dungeoneering 7, Nature 20, Planes 13[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2007)

OOC: Now would be a good time to roll initiative everyone.


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2007)

*Moru Sen*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "What the heck is that?" Moru mutters, rifling through his mental taxonomy list as he raises his crossbow to fire. Retbi chitters away, himself, raising up a little to get a better look at the new opponent.
> [sblock=OOC]Knowledge checks for Moru: Arcana 28, Dungeoneering 14, Nature 23, Planes 13
> Knowledge checks for Retbi: Arcana 21, Dungeoneering 7, Nature 20, Planes 13[/sblock]



Moru seems to remember from his studies at the LCA something about creatures made entirely of one element of nature or another ... and, yes! There is even an entire plane of existence that is populated by such creatures made of water.

(Yes, Scotley is right!  Initiative would be most helpful!)  [sblock=Moru]Retbi, as usual, is not just a great deal of help with cerebral endeavors.  Poor little hairy dude only has an 8 int right now, after all.  

The opening to the critter is not very  large, and Alarion is in close proximity, too, but if you take a -4 to make sure that you don't hit the knight, you can go ahead and roll an attack this round, that will occur in normal initiative order.  Actually, you can go ahead and attack anyway, it's just that without the -4 something bad might happen.   [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2007)

OOC: [sblock=Moru]Looks like a water elemental.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock=Moru]Looks like a water elemental.[/sblock]



heh, isn't that what I just said???


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 16, 2007)

*Alarion*

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative 6 
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thea curled one lip in frustration.  Didn't anything down here have a brain for her spells to work on?  Annoyance aside, there was work to do- with perhaps a bit more hesitation than was called for, she drew the wand from her belt and fired a bolt of arcane force at the liquid menace.

OOC: [sblock] All griping is IC- as a player I'm having a fine time.  Initiative roll 7 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1319508 ); Action for when her turn comes up- Magic missile from wand, charge 4 of 50- damage 4 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1319515 )[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2007)

*Rahvin Stormcrow*

Just in case our boy Rahvin puts in an appearance, here's his initiative roll:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1319917 = 13
If not, he'll still be too queasy to act, but if he does want to play, I predict a sudden and complete, almost miraculous recovery.


----------



## Lou (Oct 17, 2007)

*Raul*

Raul hears the splat of water hitting Alarion's armor and wonders, "_What was that?_"


[sblock=OOC] init v. water elemental (1d20+3=6) [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Oct 17, 2007)

*whoops, here we go again!*

[sblock=ooc]Darius wants to run to the north wall (maybe H/I35) and shoot an arrow. I think Darius is currently around I39 due to his wandering, but he has a base movement rate of 30'. If the elemental steps out of the alcove, Darius will engage it with his sword, but things look too tight for swordplay at the moment. Darius's initiative roll is: initiative roll (1d20+2=16). His to-hit roll/damage roll is Arrow fired into melee (1d20+4=16, 1d6+3=4) [/sblock] Darius spits out his jerky and (after sheathing his sword) nocks an arrow to his bow as he runs to the north wall. [highlight]"Move to one side Sir Alarion!"[/highlight] Darius shouts as he drops to one knee with a quick draw and release of his bow at almost point blank range.


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Darius wants to run to the north wall (maybe H/I35) and shoot an arrow. I think Darius is currently around I39 due to his wandering, but he has a base movement rate of 30'. If the elemental steps out of the alcove, Darius will engage it with his sword, but things look too tight for swordplay at the moment. Darius's initiative roll is: initiative roll (1d20+2=16). His to-hit roll/damage roll is Arrow fired into melee (1d20+4=16, 1d6+3=4) [/sblock] Darius spits out his jerky and (after sheathing his sword) nocks an arrow to his bow as he runs to the north wall. [highlight]"Move to one side Sir Alarion!"[/highlight] Darius shouts as he drops to one knee with a quick draw and release of his bow at almost point blank range.



[sblock=Daruis]Because of the boxes and debris in your way, it will actually be easier for you to get to H35, but, otherwise your stated action looks okay to me.  Is this ok with you?  Duh, I guess it is, since it's what you said![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru shakes his head as Retbi chitters in his ear. "Yes, it's made out of water. I got that much," he banters back to his familiar. Wishing he'd paid more attention in his Elementals of Elementals class, Moru tries to shift somewhere that will let him get a decent bead on the creature, though the quarters seem cramped. He briefly considers an electrical attack, but realizes the bolt would zap back and forth through the room and wind up hurting his companions as much or more than their new opponent. 

[sblock=OOC]Moru Initiative 16, though he can't do a whole lot. How about he finds some cover in the barrels at G or H 41 so he can look for his shot. I don't expect he's good enough to hit with that big a penalty.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2007)

The elemental hesitates and seems to withdraw a bit, giving Alarion an Attack of Opportunity, if he wants one, that is.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Alarion*

Alarion strikes as the creature lowers its defenses to move.  

[sblock=OOC]
Attack: 14, Damage 5 ....  yes, IC hates me  
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 18, 2007)

*Water Elemental*

The elemental, having taken an arrow from Darius and a blow from Alarion, subsides into the pool.

What now, gents uhh, Constables?


----------



## xedr (Oct 18, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I hit the wrong key, so invisible castle re-rolled my previous roll before I could edit. Since I'm waiting for a clear shot, this should be another +4 to hit: Arrow fired into melee (1d20+4=12, 1d6+3=9)[/sblock]Figuring he can't miss, Darius lets another arrow fly into the pool once Alarion gives him a clear shot. [highlight]"Like shooting fish in a barrel!"[/highlight] he says. [highlight]"I doubt it's dead, but I suggest we finish our search here quickly and move on to the control room"[/highlight] Darius plans to nock another arrow and stay alert for further activity from the pool.


----------



## Leif (Oct 18, 2007)

*Darius*

The only problem with that is that you won't have a clear shot until after Alarion's attack of opportunity, at which point the creature has already subsided in the pool again.  Maybe you can still penetrate the elemental once it is in the water, and maybe you can't.  Your second arrow does pierce the water, however, but you can't tell if it was effective or not.

Everyone
What's the plan now?


----------



## Lou (Oct 18, 2007)

*Raul ready to move out*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"Like shooting fish in a barrel!"[/highlight] he says. [highlight]"I doubt it's dead, but I suggest we finish our search here quickly and move on to the control room"[/highlight]




"Unless someone sees a reason to stick around, I'm headed back to the intersection," states Raul as he prepares to leave the room.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]I hit the wrong key, so invisible castle re-rolled my previous roll before I could edit. Since I'm waiting for a clear shot, this should be another +4 to hit: Arrow fired into melee (1d20+4=12, 1d6+3=9)[/sblock]Figuring he can't miss, Darius lets another arrow fly into the pool once Alarion gives him a clear shot. [highlight]"Like shooting fish in a barrel!"[/highlight] he says.




Lowering his crossbow, Moru says, "That's why we should probably leave it alone. Looks like it was just threatened by Alarion getting too close. If we keep our distance and it stays docile, no need to go slaying it." Since he's already moved to the barrels for cover, the wizard decides to take a look at them to see what they might have in them. 

"You smell anything you can identify, Retbi?" he asks his familiar in the pair's chittering language.


----------



## Leif (Oct 18, 2007)

*Moru Sen*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Lowering his crossbow, Moru says, "That's why we should probably leave it alone. Looks like it was just threatened by Alarion getting too close. If we keep our distance and it stays docile, no need to go slaying it." Since he's already moved to the barrels for cover, the wizard decides to take a look at them to see what they might have in them.
> 
> "You smell anything you can identify, Retbi?" he asks his familiar in the pair's chittering language.



The ones you look in contain non-perishable foodstuffs, flour, beans, lentils, and so forth.
[sblock=Retbi] "Yeah, boss!  Hang on while I grab a snack for the road!"[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 19, 2007)

*Alarion* 

"What manner of varlet would place all these aberrations in these tunnels?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 19, 2007)

OOC:  That would be the varlet known as Scotley, Sir Alarion.  I, of course, am totally innocent.


----------



## xedr (Oct 19, 2007)

[highlight]"I think you might need to sample one of those mushrooms, Sir Alarion. You're limping a bit."[/highlight]


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> The ones you look in contain non-perishable foodstuffs, flour, beans, lentils, and so forth.
> [sblock=Retbi] "Yeah, boss!  Hang on while I grab a snack for the road!"[/sblock]




Moru shrugs. If a little food will quiet his familiar, it seems worth it. He moves over to the crates, then, to help Jonas and Bruno in their search of them.


----------



## Leif (Oct 19, 2007)

*Retbi, Moru Sen, Jonas Krewiczak, Amalthea Varangiar, Darius Watson*

*Retbi* grins and dives head first into a barrel of dried lentils.  When he comes to rest, only the last inch of his tail is still visible.  Then he squirms a bit and wallows around until his head and shoulders appear.  He is in weasel heaven!

*Moru* joins Jonas and Bruno, leaving Retbi to his indulgence, and sees that Bruno is still growling at some scent he has detected in the pile, but there is a piece of a box covering whatever it is he's smelling, and poor Bruno is finding his total lack of opposable thumbs to be most inconvenient!  Lifting the obstruction out of the way, Moru exposes a small scimitar (it appears to possibly  have been made for a human youth, it is about the size of a short sword) that has definitely seen better days.  The blade is nocked and pitted, the grip has been re-wrapped, and re-wrapped, and re-wrapped, each time with the same stained and worn piece of ratty leather, and something has been carved into the base of the blade that looks like a crescent moon, but droplets of some kind seem to be coming from the lower end.  This carving seems to have been added later, because it partially obscures the Smith's Mark.  

*Moru*, also please give me a Knowledge: Dungeoneering check at -3.
And 

*Thea* and *Darius* give me a Knowledge: Local check at -5.

*Jonas*, please give me a handle animal check at +4 above normal??  (let's give him a day or so, and then anyone else can give me the same skill roll if he doesn't ok? Happy, Lou??  )


----------



## xedr (Oct 20, 2007)

[sblock=Darius's knowledge check]local knowledge check (1d20-3=6)[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 20, 2007)

OOC: Thea's Knowledge(local) check[sblock] skill is +11, -5 check =+6, roll 26! -looks like all of her reading paid off ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1326241 )[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2007)

*Jonas?*

If Jonas hasn't posted his skill check by tomorrow afternoon, we'll advance anyway.  Also, if anyone else in the party who has the Handle Animal skill (or something similar, in this case, a Gather Infomration check at -4 will suffice) may attempt it.  (I still want to give Jonas first crack at it, since it is his animal, after all.)

Moru's skill check that was previously asked for is no longer needed right now, thanks, but he is welcome to submit a check as outlined in the previous paragraph.


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2007)

*Thea, Darius*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> OOC: Thea's Knowledge(local) check[sblock] skill is +11, -5 check =+6, roll 26! -looks like all of her reading paid off ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1326241 )[/sblock]



Thea recognizes the device on the scimitar as being the emblem of the Bloody Moon Tribe of orcs, who are known to inhabit the area surrounding Lauralie Summerhome, and are thought by many to have infiltrated the 13th Ward.  (Several of you have heard of the Bloody Moon Tribe, and so also know that the Bloody Moonies (as they are commonly known) are generally a pretty harmless lot, and the consensus among the constabularies of Lauralie Summerhome is that the city is really pretty fortunate to have them, because their extermination would create a power vacuum that would likely be filled by something, and chances are fair to good that any replacements of the Bloody Moonies would be much, much worse.  At times, the Bloody Moonies are seen as being a sort of "keystone crooks.")

Darius knows he's seen that emblem somewhere before, but he was just sure that it was on the cutlery in the Polished Staff!


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Lifting the obstruction out of the way, Moru exposes a small scimitar (it appears to possibly  have been made for a human youth, it is about the size of a short sword) that has definitely seen better days.  The blade is nocked and pitted, the grip has been re-wrapped, and re-wrapped, and re-wrapped, each time with the same stained and worn piece of ratty leather, and something has been carved into the base of the blade that looks like a crescent moon, but droplets of some kind seem to be coming from the lower end.  This carving seems to have been added later, because it partially obscures the Smith's Mark.
> 
> *Moru*, also please give me a Knowledge: Dungeoneering check at -3.




Moru frowns at the scimitar. Careful not to touch it, he wrinkles his brow as he studies the mark and the droplets.

[sblock=OOC]I don't have much hope for this one, but Know: Dungeon 9. I assumed you meant to apply a -3 penalty to the normal roll (for a net of +6 instead of the usual +9). If that's not the case, then he really just rolled a 1 and is suffering a severe headache.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Moru frowns at the scimitar. Careful not to touch it, he wrinkles his brow as he studies the mark and the droplets.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]I don't have much hope for this one, but Know: Dungeon 9. I assumed you meant to apply a -3 penalty to the normal roll (for a net of +6 instead of the usual +9). If that's not the case, then he really just rolled a 1 and is suffering a severe headache.  [/sblock]



Thanks, but the Knowledge skill roll has already been taken care of, so  Moru's skill check that was asked for is no longer needed right now, thanks.  However, you were invited to submit a Handle Animal check, if applicable.   So...we'll apply the roll to Handle Animal, and, in the interest of moving things along, we'll say (for this one occasion only, unless we say otherwise later) that Moru succeeds.  Your ears prick up when Bruno starts jumping around, growling, chasing his tail, and otherwise acting kinda squirrelly, and you say, "Isn't that Bruno's little 'hey guys there are orcs around here' dance?"  And, sure enough, as soon as you say that, Bruno gives his "Affirmative" bark and gives you his best doggy "grin."

[BTW, just to clarify if necessary, the "droplets" are also part of the mark, not ON the blade, but carved into the blade.  So, the emblem or mark that is carved on the blade is a crescent moon with carved droplets issuing from the lower point of the moon.  Capiche?]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Alarion*

"Orcs nearby?  That explains this odd menagerie, by Malak!  You are right, friend Darius, we had best make ready."   Praying for Morwyn's blessing, and not without some trepidation, Alarion consumes the yellow mushroom he found.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 23, 2007)

"Looks like the rumors are true, about the Bloody Moonies sneaking into the 13th," Thea mused.  "I can't imagine anyone being desperate enough to use their gear otherwise.  I wonder if they're behind the abduction..."  The warning of a possible orcish presence nearby diverted her attention back to the present.  Perhaps a bit of a surprise might be in order- with a moment's action, she invoked the power in her rather nondescript hat.  "Be aware, constables, I'm going undercover," she said, just loud enough for those close to her to overhear.  An instant later, a raggedly-dressed orcish wench stood in her place, her hands clasped closely together as if manacled.  She even began a convincing nasal whining mutter, about how the mean constables had no right to arrest her, for as she said "I ain't done nothin', not that they'd know 'bout..."

OOC: Using Hat of Disguise to "go undercover"- if some orcs pop up, they might ignore her for a critical instant.  With the Hat, it is +17 for the physical disquise, and +19 to act "in character" as Lousy Mary, orcish urban scavenger- I can roll for it, or the GMs can roll if they'd prefer to not let her know how effective she is...


----------



## Lou (Oct 23, 2007)

*Raul moves out*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> An instant later, a raggedly-dressed orcish wench stood in her place, her hands clasped closely together as if manacled.  She even began a convincing nasal whining mutter, about how the mean constables had no right to arrest her, for as she said "I ain't done nothin', not that they'd know 'bout..."




"Hey, Moru!  I think you have a new prisoner!"  Raul bellows.

"Let's move out!  I'll reclaim the intersection and await the group."  Raul hesitates, turns, sticks his light out the doorway, peaks around the corner, and then and moves out the door.

[sblock=OOC]Waiting only long enough for someone to stop him, Raul will check the hallway before holding his light high and advancing up the hallway to the intersection and look down the other 3 hallways.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus*

Wally has been being even quieter than usual during the investigation of this room, but when Thea gets in disguise he begins to show interest, and when Raul starts to leave, he is quick to speak up and to act:  "Yeah, Constable,"  he says with a lewd wink for Thea, "You sure do make that outift look good!  Maybe later on, we can...." and his voice trails off suggestively.  Then, Wally adjusts his gear, clears his throat and says, "The skinny half-elf has the right idea!  Let's hurry on out of here and  GO GET THAT HALFLING!"  And he quickly strides toward the door to follow Raul.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2007)

OOC: Sorry guys, see OOC thread.

Jonas agrees that time is of the essence. Jonas does take a minute to examine the metal object that was found, keeping well clear of the pool, and rubs Bruno on the head. "Orcs boy huh? Strong scent boy"

[sblock=ooc]Handle Animal (1d20+11=22)  better late than never  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter readies his bow and moves cautiously out into the hallway.  _Looks like the last shall be first for a while_, he thinks as he moves to join Raul at the intersection.


----------



## xedr (Oct 23, 2007)

As the others prepare to leave, Darius backs away from the quiescent pool. Shouldering his bow as he turns to leave the room, Darius impulsively moves one of the ladders in front of the shelves and searches the top two shelves just for the hell of it. Searching shelves (1d20+3=17, 1d20+3=17)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2007)

[sblock=Darius]On the shelf you find a lid that has been pried off one of the boxes. It is labeled 'Blue Basilisk'. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2007)

*Darius*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Darius]On the shelf you find a lid that has been pried off one of the boxes. It is labeled 'Blue Basilisk'. [/sblock]



[sblock=Darius]Give us a Knowledge (local) check at +5, please?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "Hey, Moru!  I think you have a new prisoner!"  Raul bellows.




Moru grins at Thea's disguise as he moves to the barrel of lentils to reclaim Retbi. 

"True 'nough," he says, then puts on a false air of sternness as he tells the new "prisoner," "Stay close, you. I don't want you wandering off 'fore we can book you."


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2007)

*Bruno*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry guys, see OOC thread.
> 
> Jonas agrees that time is of the essence. Jonas does take a minute to examine the metal object that was found, keeping well clear of the pool, and rubs Bruno on the head. "Orcs boy huh? Strong scent boy"
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Handle Animal (1d20+11=22)  better late than never  [/sblock]



[sblock=Jonas]The only "metal object" that I remember is the scimitar, and I believe it's already been detailed sufficiently.  There are also a few cups and utensils made of metal over in the general area of the pool, so maybe that's what you mean.  There's nothing worth noting about them.  Please refresh my memory if you mean something else?[/sblock]
Bruno "grins" at you and wags his tail furiously.  Then he hikes his leg over the wooden box fagments.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2007)

The constables decide that their is nothing else of interest and no reason to tangle further with the water elemental. They reassemble in order in the passage outside the room. Wally points right. "I think that room we are looking for is that way." The guide can't help but look back and grin at Thea occasionally as they set off.

[sblock=Darius]Go ahead and roll your check and we'll give you the info, if any, retroactively. I just wanted to get things moving again.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The constables decide that their is nothing else of interest and no reason to tangle further with the water elemental. They reassemble in order in the passage outside the room. Wally points right. "I think that room we are looking for is that way." The guide can't help but look back and grin at Thea occasionally as they set off.
> 
> [sblock=Darius]Go ahead and roll your check and we'll give you the info, if any, retroactively. I just wanted to get things moving again.[/sblock]





"Then lead on" replies Jonas, nocking an arrow as the group proceeds down the hall.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 23, 2007)

*Alarion*

The knight leads the way, and turns right at the intersection, heading east.


----------



## xedr (Oct 23, 2007)

[sblock=DM]local knowledge check (1d20+2=16) oops- forgot to add my +5=21. Is Blue Basilisk a brand name?[/sblock] [highlight]"So, how's that mushroom treating you Alarion? Is it as good as Wally says?"[/highlight] Darius asks conversationally as they head east.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2007)

[sblock=Darius]That is a brand name, but they don't sell flour and lentils, they sell weapons.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2007)

OOC: I'm going to presume that everyone will follow Alarion's lead and turn right away from the entrance to the lair of the great wyrm...

Moving around the corner and to the east, the party soon comes upon a narrow side passage that seems to end. The narrow passage is dusty and seemingly unused, while the main tunnel forward has the strange cleanliness that suggests the passage of one of the cubes. There is another cross tunnel a little further on. Their is little noise and only a faintly acrid smell from the cube to be noted here. Rahvin is soldiering on in silence though he is rather pale. 

OOC: Did Alarion eat a mushroom? And if so what color was it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter remains alert - bow ready, arrow knocked.


----------



## xedr (Oct 23, 2007)

[sblock=Scotley]See post #926 for Alarion consuming a yellow 'shroom[/sblock][highlight]"Well, it seems as if the Bloody Moonies may be receiving shipments of new weapons. I saw a lid from a Blue Basilisk crate back in that storeroom" [/highlight]Darius moves forward to the next cross tunnel to see if there is a door into the control room.


----------



## Lou (Oct 24, 2007)

*Raul*

Raul turns and looks rearward for anything behind the group before following the rest onward.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thea, still in his orcish guise, shuffles along near the middle of the group, mumbling in orcish as she goes.  Beneath a mop of greasy hair bound in a ragged kerchief, though, her eyes are wary- far more observant than her appearance might suggest.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> 
> "Orcs nearby?  That explains this odd menagerie, by Malak!  You are right, friend Darius, we had best make ready."   Praying for Morwyn's blessing, and not without some trepidation, Alarion consumes the yellow mushroom he found.




OOC: Sorry I missed this post first time around. Thanks for the hint xedr. 

[sblock=Alarion]The mushroom doesn't taste too bad. It has a slightly earthy tone and is a little chewy. Almost immediately Alarion feels a tingling sensation radiating out from the center of his body. Some of his wounds (1d3+2=4) are healed and the pain is replaced by an itchy sensation. Feeling better he moves out, but finds himself just a little woozy and wool-headed. (Mild intoxication for 3 hours, -1 to skill checks and will saves--I'll leave it to you to roleplay out the effects on his personality. He's not falling down drunk, just pleasantly buzzed.)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2007)

Raul keeps an eye to the rear, but notes nothing new in their wake. The party moves forward, many with weapons ready and eyes wide open. At the cross passage they find another dead end ahead. The room to the right has been visited by the gelatinous cubes and has been striped of everything but a few rusty nails that must have been part of whatever furnishings were once in this room. The passage north is also clean of any dust or cobwebs suggesting the cubes have been there as well. Wally scratches absently at his ear and considers, but says nothing at this point. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Raul keeps an eye to the rear, but notes nothing new in their wake. The party moves forward, many with weapons ready and eyes wide open. At the cross passage they find another dead end ahead. The room to the right has been visited by the gelatinous cubes and has been striped of everything but a few rusty nails that must have been part of whatever furnishings were once in this room. The passage north is also clean of any dust or cobwebs suggesting the cubes have been there as well. Wally scratches absently at his ear and considers, but says nothing at this point.
> 
> OOC: Actions?




"Suppose the door's hidden again?" Moru offers. "If we think so but can't find it mundanely, I actually prepared a spell that helps hightlight them to my eye."


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Suppose the door's hidden again?" Moru offers. "If we think so but can't find it mundanely, I actually prepared a spell that helps hightlight them to my eye."



Door?  What door?  I don't see any door.  Did somebody lose a door?  Guess you should have had a bell on it.  You know, a DOORBELL! (hehehe, Oh Goodness!  I just slay me!    )

Truly, I'm just not good for much of anything, am I?


----------



## xedr (Oct 24, 2007)

[highlight]"well, the control room needs to be around here somewhere. Let's start knocking. I'll, uh, start in this hallway which appears to be relatively unlikely to be trapped."[/highlight] says Darius bravely. Starting at AC41, Darius starts tapping, pushing, kicking, cussing, etc his way north along the wall. Searching for a hidden door (1d20+3=11)


----------



## Lou (Oct 24, 2007)

*Raul searching along the wall*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"well, the control room needs to be around here somewhere. Let's start knocking. I'll, uh, start in this hallway which appears to be relatively unlikely to be trapped."[/highlight] says Darius bravely. Starting at AC41, Darius starts tapping, pushing, kicking, cussing, etc his way north along the wall.




"Need to find a door, huh?  Again." Raul muses.  Raul will start tapping along the wall, moving counterclockwise.

[sblock=OOC]Raul will start at Z33 and move counterclockwise.  When Raul reaches V34, he will stop and reassess.  search for secret door (1d20+3=23)[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 24, 2007)

*Alarion*

"BY my Troth!   These mushrooms of yours are not unpleasant, Wally!"  The knight smiles as he looks at his friends at work.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter moves up to the intersection and one square to the north, keeping watch as his friends search for doors.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2007)

Wally joins Darius and Raul in the search while Soulfetter stands guard. Rahvin, still feeling ill, takes a rest.

OOC: What of the rest of you?


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Don't forget that Alarion is watching the search and grinning broadly, too, as he enjoys a 'shroom or two.    (Which, by my count, just leaves Jonas Kewiczak, Thea Varangiar and Moru Sen unaccounted for.) [But Thea did say that she was just kinda hanging out and looking/acting like an orc (while being careful, presumably, to remain out of Wally's reach   ), so maybe that's all she intends to do?]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2007)

Jonas bends down to Bruno and pulls out the key to Krado Lyman's office. "Here boy get a good whiff. Find soem scent of this or orcs, so we can tell which way to go"


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru decides to keep an eye out for anyone all this tapping and knocking might attract, calling to mind the magical pattern he can enact for finding doors should the group decide one remains unrevealed.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2007)

Bruno moves about wagging and sniffing for a while, but it seem the passage of the cubes that polished the hallway has taken any useful scent with it.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Success!*

After several rounds of scattered searching, Raul calls out that he's found another of the faded images of a grain wreath on a section of wall down the narrow dead end passage. 

Actions?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thea will amble over in the direction of Raul and his possible door.  Still in her orcish guise and muttering, she takes care to stay fairly close to one or more of her fellow constables- to an outward glance, this is to reinforce the image that she is in custody, but it also serves to keep someone between her and Wally.  It would be a shame to have to break such a fine cover for the purpose of keeping his greasy mitts off her...


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 26, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion heads back to Raul's side.  Though still grinning, he attempts to stay vigilant as Raul examines the door.


----------



## xedr (Oct 26, 2007)

[highlight]"Alright! Now we're getting somewhere! Wally, maybe you can help Raul get that door open"[/highlight] Darius says as he posts himself across from the mouth of the narrow dusty alley to keep watch in both directions.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

OOC: We'll give a couple more folks time to check in and then move forward today.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2007)

*Moru Sen*

Moru is about to head toward Raul, when he gets the most peculiar look on his face, looks up and to his left, and just stops dead in his tracks for a moment.

[sblock=Moru Sen]As Moru starts to head down the passageway towards the door that Raul has found, he is stopped short by a mental contact.  In his mind, he "hears":  "Attention, your Attention please.  The following is a message to all Members of the Lauralie Summerhome Conjurers' Academy:  We regret to inform you that your fellow LCA member, Igor Davidson, has passed away.  There will be held a wake this evening in the LCA Fellowship Hall, dinner to be served at 6:30pm, dessert, refreshments, and libations to be available throughout the evening (as usual, the evening is BYOP).  Funeral services to follow at 11am on the day after tomorrow.  Interrment to occur at Park Hills Cemetery two days following the service.  Memorial gifts to the estate and survivor, flower arrangements, and scholarships in Igor's honor may be sent to the care of the LCA at your convenience.  That is all, thank you for your attention."  Moru knows that announcements like this are sometimes made to LCA members by the "operator" at LCA (an ancient gnome granny-lady named Hazel) using a crystal ball with telepathy.  And, fyi BYOP=Bring Your Own Potion.[/sblock]

A moment later, Moru clears his throat, shakes his head, and resumes his previous activity.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: We'll give a couple more folks time to check in and then move forward today.




OOC: checking in but nothing of worth to add.


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Moru is about to head toward Raul, when he gets the most peculiar look on his face, looks up and to his left, and just stops dead in his tracks for a moment.
> 
> A moment later, Moru clears his throat, shakes his head, and resumes his previous activity.




Moru seems suddenly far more somber, chittering something to Retbi, 



Spoiler



"Igor Davidson just died. Do you remember him?"



Other than that, he largely just repositions himself to provide support should someone come upon the group or something nasty be on the other side of the door.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2007)

*Retbi the Weasel*

Chitter, chitter, chitter [sblock=Moru Sen] "Say what boss?  I didn't quite catch that last one." [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

Thea, Alarion and Wally move to help with the apparent secret door Raul has found entering the narrow passage single file. A sudden groaning and cracking sound fills the air along with a choking cloud of dust. That comes from the narrow passage and spreads down the hallway limiting vision and making everyone cough. 

[sblock=Darius and Raul]As the three all enter the passage a section of floor gives way with a lot of noise and a rush of dust. Please make a fort save DC: 12 or be sickened for 1d3 rounds choking and coughing. You are unable to see if Thea and Alrion fell or jumped free. Wally staggers back from the hole coughing and gagging. There does appear to be a room-like space below and you glimpse movement before the dust completely obscures vision beyond 5'.[/sblock]

[sblock=Alrion, Thea, and Wally]With a groan, the floor beneath your feet suddenly gives way. DC: 18 reflex save to jump clear. The dust is choking, make a fort save DC: 14 or be sickened by the choking dust for 1d4 rounds. More info when you make your rolls. Vision is limited to 5' in the dust. [/sblock]

[sblock=Everyone else]
DC10 Fort save or be sickened by the choking dust for 1d2 rounds. It is unclear what happened and visibility is limited to 15' in the main passages and only 5' in the narrow passage due to the dust.[/Sblock]

Initiative and Actions?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2007)

Jonas inhales a large cloud of dust and begins choking hard on it. He collapses to his knees in a spazm of coughs, while Bruno seemingly unaffected by the dust tries to help by licking his face.

[sblock=OOC] Jonas and Bruno Dust fort saves (1d20+6=7, 1d20+5=14) Yeah of course the DOG makes his save. [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 26, 2007)

*Alarion*

Alarion vanishes through the floorboards

[sblock=OOC]

I think you all will be rid of Alarion soon, if this continues....
Reflex 15, Fortitude 8 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

OOC: Just fyi 'sickened' does not mean fully incapacitated. For a summary try here:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#sickened


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2007)

*Raul in the dust*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Thea, Alarion and Wally move to help with the apparent secret door Raul has found entering the narrow passage single file. A sudden groaning and cracking sound fills the air along with a choking cloud of dust. That comes from the narrow passage and spreads down the hallway limiting vision and making everyone cough.




Raul disappears in the cloud of dust.

[sblock=OOC *cough*]Raul holds his breath as he falls.  Fort save from dust. (1d20+5=13) 

Raul will use the wall if possible to break his fall.  

Upon landing, Raul will move towards the movement seen while falling.  initiative after fall (1d20+3=23) I'm going to wish that was the save.... At least both rolls were good!

Hearing the shouts of his firends, Raul will keep quiet until he surveys the area below.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Just fyi 'sickened' does not mean fully incapacitated. For a summary try here:
> 
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#sickened




OOC: Oh I know, but as I rolled a 1, and we aren't in combat, I figured a little descriptive text would be appropriate.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

[sblock=Alarion]Alarion is sickened for (1d4=3) rounds. He takes damage (1d6=6) from the fall. He is in the room below, which is displayed in the upper left corner of the map. It seems to be a crypt of some sort, but visability is very limited. He's at D6. There are three dog-sized centipede-like creatures with lots of tentacles around their mouths in the room. Initiative please.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh I know, but as I rolled a 1, and we aren't in combat, I figured a little descriptive text would be appropriate.




OOC: Ah didn't realize it was that bad a roll. Very nice. The IT guys for invisible castle must be dog lovers. Bruno seems to out roll Jonas at every turn.


----------



## xedr (Oct 26, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Fort. save (1d20+6=11)coughing spell (1d3=3) I swear, I'm gonna start using my own dice[/sblock]Caught by surprise, Darius inhales sharply and immediately goes into a coughing fit. Between coughs, he yells [highlight]"Thea! Alarion! Are you guys OK?"[/highlight]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter glances behind him as the dust rolls down the hallway, then turn his attention back to the area he's responsible for watching.

_It's so nice to be working with pros - I trust them to take care of their assignment and know they'll call out if they need me to move from mine._

He throws a shout back over his shoulder, however - "Everything OK back there?  Sound off if you need help!"

[sblock=Fortitude Save]1d20+9=17

Lake trip got delayed until early tomorrow, but I'll likely be out of touch until fairly late in the evening tomorrow, now.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Thea is caught completely off guard- she had stepped into Wally's reach and was just moving away at the critically wrong moment- with a startled squawk that might have been orcish, she tumbled into the hole, and the indrawn breath that fueled the squawk brought a healthy lungful of dust with it.

OOC: [sblock] terrible rolls: a 5 for the FORT save, and a 9 for the REF- I imagine they both fail.  ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1337796 ) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2007)

[sblock=Thea]Both rolls do fail. Thea hits (1d6=4) the floor some 15' below and finds herself sickened by the choking dust for rounds (1d4=2) The room, which is displayed in the upper left corner of the map seems to be a crypt of some sort, but visability is very limited. She's at E6. There are three dog-sized centipede-like creatures with lots of tentacles around their mouths in the room. Initiative please.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2007)

OOC: Initiative rolls from everyone please.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 27, 2007)

GMs: [sblock] I can see the map, but no coordinates- by a rough count starting at the corner, Thea would be just south of Crawler 3.  If not, let me know and I'll adjust my impression.  Initiative roll (at -2 for sickened, change if appropriate), is 15 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1337982 ).  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2007)

[sblock=Thea]You are correct, but I gave the wrong coordinate. Thea is at D7 which is just north of crawler 2. Sorry for the confusion. Alarion is immediately to your north. Wally seems to have managed to avoid the pit.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Scotley:[sblock] Got it.  Thanks! [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 27, 2007)

*Alarion*

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative 15 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2007)

*Jonas*

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas Init (1d20+3=14)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=Initiative Roll]Looks like SoulFetter's initiative roll confirms his stated action of waiting until he's called.

1d20+1=3[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Oct 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]init roll (1d20+2=10)[/sblock]Not hearing a response, Darius shouts to the others [highlight]"Alarion and Thea *cough* fell *cough* through the floor! And *cough* *gag*... they're not answering! I'm gonna lower a *cough* rope - somebody *choke* needs to *cough*..."[/highlight] Concerned for his comrades, Darius sheathes his sword and pulls the rope out of his pack, preparing to lower it into the hole. He then crawls forward on his hands and knees looking for the edge of the hole.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2007)

Raul 23
Thea 15
Alarion 15
Jonas 14
Carrion Crawlers 13
Darius 10
Wally 7
Soulfetter 3

Moru?
Rahvin?

Initiative (1d20+2=13) 
Initiative (1d20+2=7) 

OOC: [sblock=Raul]Perhaps I was unclear earlier. Raul's section of floor did not fall. Only the part were Thea, Wally and Alarion were standing. You've got initiative and are close enough to see the crawlers. At this point you are the only one not in the pit to see the enemy.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Through the swirling dust, Thea could see an ugly worm-like form just to her south, its writhing tentacles nearly close enough to touch.  Almost reflexively, she began to call one of her spells to mind, but a fit of coughing made her first words dissolve in a rasping spray.  "We're down here," she coughed, abandoning orcish for the Common tongue, "and there are some 'cough' things moving around 'hack, cough, hack' too."   Finally she tried to focus enough to get a spell off, but those tentacles were a dangerous distraction- but her training as a constable came through, allowing her to maintain her concentration for a crucial moment.

OOC: [sblock] If her turn comes up before the beasties, she will try to cast Sleep on the nearest one, casting on the defensive to avoid an AoO.  Concentration roll, DC 16, roll 21 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1338664 ), spell successfully cast on defensive, Will save DC 15 or fall asleep for 4 minutes, affects up to 4 HD- only one crawler, I think.  AC 16, HP 17 of 21 [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2007)

[sblock=Thea]Thea does have initiative and will get her spell off. The crawlers weren't expecting you to 'drop in', so I didn't give them a surprise round. Likewise, I didn't think you'd be ready for a fight when the bottom fell out, so we started even.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2007)

*Moru Sen*

Retbi chitters [sblock=Retbi to Moru, come in Moru!]_"Let's see, Igor Davidson, Igor Davidson....Yeah, I think I remember him:  wasn't he that funny looking dude with one green eye and one blue eye who always smelled like hemlock?"_[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Oct 27, 2007)

*Raul's action*

Raul yells to the others, "Two in a hole! Three creepy-crawlers in sight!  I'm going in!"

Raul will attempt to use the nearest wall to slow fall to the lower level to attack the nearest crawler empty handed.

[sblock=OOC]My guess is that Raul will not get an attack this round but feel free to correct me.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Hearing Raul's yell, SoulFetter moves back to the party with his bow at the ready.


OOC:

Looks like a couple of rounds before he can be in a position to do anything - plan is to stop close to the edge of the hole (wherever the boards start creaking dangerously) and fire down at the critters.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 28, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Bruised, battered, and wracked with coughing, Alarion does not waste his breath in speech.  He draws his sword as he steps in front of Thea, ready to defend her with his life.  

[sblock=OOC]

Great, more fort saves for me to fudge coming up...    
Alarion will use his Bulwark of Defense ability to try to keep them from Thea
He will also ready a standard action to attack any beast that comes in range
Attack 24, damage 8 
Should he get an AoO due to Bulwark ability:
Attack 22, damage 4 

penalties for sickened are included
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Oct 29, 2007)

Finding the edge of the hole, Darius drops down one end of a rope and begins looking for some way to secure the other end in place (e.g., an exposed floor beam). If he can't find a spot, he'll back up to the corner and brace himself there to bear the weight of any climbers.


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru waves the dust away with mild annoyance, though he can feel Retbi's stomach turning through their empathic link.

"No puking in the backpack, Retbi!" Moru chitters as he squints to get his bearings again. The familiar leans over the side of the backpack, instead, doing its best to keep its recent lentil snack down. Realizing his crossbow will be useless given the circumstances, Moru stows it in favor of his truncheon.

[sblock=OOC]Moru Save 10. Just eked by there.

Retbi save 7, sickened 1 round

Moru initiative 9

Oi. Well, with the visibility what it is, I'll go with switching weapons with my actions for now. Too bad I burned that Summon Monster 3, already. Could have used an air elemental to clear out this dust...[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2007)

*Darius Watson*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Finding the edge of the hole, Darius drops down one end of a rope and begins looking for some way to secure the other end in place (e.g., an exposed floor beam). If he can't find a spot, he'll back up to the corner and brace himself there to bear the weight of any climbers.



Darius sees an irregular projection just below the edge of the pit that looks like it might serve as an achor point.  It's certainly not an achor point to which Sir Edmund Hilary would prefer to trust his life, but given the relatively low risk involved here, Darius is pretty sure that it'll do in a pinch.


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2007)

*Retbi Sen*

"Not to worry boss. Weasels don't puke.  You should be more worried about me having the runs on your pajamas in here!"  chitters Retbi.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 29, 2007)

Jonas staggers to his feet, still coughing and wiping the dust from his face. He joins Darius on the the rope line, helping to hold the line for the climbers.


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2007)

*Jonas and Darius*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Jonas staggers to his feet, still coughing and wiping the dust from his face. He joins Darius on the the rope line, helping to hold the line for the climbers.



Both of you note right away that your comrades below are a bit too busy dealing with the big green cutworms with big flailing velvet ropes around their mouths, to worry about climbing any rope.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 29, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Both of you note right away that your comrades below are a bit too busy dealing with the big green cutworms with big flailing velvet ropes around their mouths, to worry about climbing any rope.





OOC: You know that and I know that, but Jonas didn't. May I have an update on what Jonas sees now that he is pit-side?

EDit: BTW Congrats on 1,000 posts for the thread


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2007)

OOC:  Thanks!  I hadn't even noticed the 1000 + posts until you mentioned it.   

ooc:  excellent point, good sir.    :\ 

When the dust settles, Jonas sees a long pit roughly 7 feet wide by 15 feet long by 15 feet deep, in which are Alarion, Thea, and several dog-sized centipede-like creatures with lots of tentacles around their mouths, in a sort of room or crypt beneath the passageway.  The "crypt" seems to extend back beyond the sides of the hole in the floor on all sides.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 29, 2007)

From the vantage point above the creatures, Jonas unslings his bow and fires an arrow at the farthest chilopod.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas attacks the centipede (1d20+8=14, 1d6+2=5) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2007)

*The Battle joined...*

Reacting first to the floor collapsing next to him, Raul yells to the others, "Two in a hole! Three creepy-crawlers in sight! I'm going in!" Displaying an impressive acrobatic skill, he hangs from the floor and swings toward the nearest wall, dropping to the room below and assuming a combat stance. 

Through the swirling dust, Thea could see an ugly worm-like form just to her south, its writhing tentacles nearly close enough to touch. Almost reflexively, she began to call one of her spells to mind, but a fit of coughing made her first words dissolve in a rasping spray. "We're down here," she coughed, abandoning orcish for the Common tongue, "and there are some 'cough' things moving around 'hack, cough, hack' too." Finally she tried to focus enough to get a spell off, but those tentacles were a dangerous distraction- but her training as a constable came through, allowing her to maintain her concentration for a crucial moment. The nearest Carrion Crawler opens its maw very wide as if it is going to attempt to swallow Thea whole. Then in collapses to the floor and begins making an odd wheezing noise that must be the worm equivalent of a snore. 

Bruised, battered, and wracked with coughing, Alarion does not waste his breath in speech. He draws his sword as he steps in front of Thea, ready to defend her with his life. His blade bites deep into the worm at his right, but does not fell it. The worm to his left moves, attacked by the motion of the monk and Alarion manages to cut a slice from it, but it doesn't slow. 

The first crawler hit by Alarion strikes out with its tentacles  tentacles (1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=8, 1d20+3=8, 1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=4, 1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=5), but none manage to find an opening in the knight's armor. A bite (1d20-2=8) proves equally ineffective. The second crawler strikes (1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=23, 1d20+3=15, 1d20+3=11, 1d20+3=17, 1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=7) at Raul and hits him 4 times though he is missed by the bite. (DC:13 Fort save for Raul)

Jonas staggers to his feet, still coughing and wiping the dust from his face. He moves toward the hole and at first considers help Darius with a rope and then spies the crawlers. Jonas unslings his bow and fires an arrow at the farthest chilopod. Unfortunately, the arrow crashes into the rubble next to the crawler. Bruno barks threateningly, but can do little for the time being. 

Finding the edge of the hole, Darius drops down one end of a rope and begins looking for some way to secure the other end in place. Darius sees an irregular projection just below the edge of the pit that looks like it might serve as an anchor point. He ties off the rope.

Moru waves the dust away with mild annoyance, though he can feel Retbi's stomach turning through their empathic link. "No puking in the backpack, Retbi!" Moru chitters as he squints to get his bearings again. The familiar leans over the side of the backpack, instead, doing its best to keep its recent lentil snack down. Realizing his crossbow will be useless given the circumstances, Moru stows it in favor of his truncheon. Retbi chitters what sounds like a smartass reply even to those who don't speak Weasel. 

Wally staggers from the edge of the pit choking and coughing and pulls a dagger. He turns back toward the pit trying to get a clear shot. 

Hearing Raul's yell, SoulFetter moves back to the party with his bow at the ready.

Rahvin finds that the dust does nothing to improve his situation. He just tries to stay out of the way for now. 

OOC: Actions for round 2?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Recognizing that he'll never be able to fit into the space available next to his fellow constables, SoulFetter resolves to keep a weather eye out in case the racket has attracted other visitors.  If the opportunity presents itself, he'll move in for a bow shot.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 30, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Seeing Thea is actually doing quite well, Alarion slashes at the nearest aberration, then steps closer to the wall, so as not to be flanked.  He is still weakened by the coughing, but he fights bravely as ever.  

[sblock=OOC Round 2]

Attacking Crawler 1:  Attack 23, Damage 3 
Will take a 5' step to square C5.  If crawler 3 closes, he gets an AoO:
Attack 12, damage 6 

On the of chance he gets a Cleave attempt:  Att 10, Damage 10 

[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 30, 2007)

Jonas takes aim and fires a pair of arrows at one of the centipedes, but the lingering dust, kicked up by those down below spoil his aim.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas attacks Round 2 Rapid Shot (1d20+6=14, 1d6+2=4, 1d20+6=8, 1d6+2=6) [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2007)

*Raul fails*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The second crawler strikes (1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=23, 1d20+3=15, 1d20+3=11, 1d20+3=17, 1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=7) at Raul and hits him 4 times though he is missed by the bite. (DC:13 Fort save for Raul)
> 
> 
> OOC: Actions for round 2




[sblock=fort save failed]fort save from crawler (1d20+5=12)  actions?  what actions? [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Oct 30, 2007)

Darius slides down the rope and draws his sword, attacking Crawler 1 if possible. [sblock=ooc]Sword swing (1d20+8=18, 1d10+6=16)This includes the -1 for coughing.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru moves forward through the dust, trying to get a look at the critters and figure out if there's anything he can do to actually help.

[sblock=OOC]Moving to V32 and holding action for now[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thea managed to smile for a moment before another coughing fit struck her.  She fought down the urge to kick the sleeping creature- waking it now would be a terrible mistake.  Instead she turned her attention to the remaining creatures, trying to marshal enough focus to cast another spell.

OOC: [sblock] 5-foot step to the east (E-7, I think), hopefully avoiding any attacks of opportunity from Crawler 1.  Casting Sleep on Crawler 3, Will DC 15 or sleep for 4 minutes. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2007)

*Initiative*

Raul 23  Paralyzed
Thea 15
Alarion 15
Jonas 14
Carrion Crawlers 13
Darius 10
Moru 9
Wally 7
Soulfetter 3


Rahvin?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2007)

Raul finds himself paralyzed much like his companions in the earlier battle against the cubes. He gains a new appreciation for just how unpleasant the feeling of helplessness is. 

Thea managed to smile for a moment before another coughing fit struck her. She fought down the urge to kick the sleeping creature- waking it now would be a terrible mistake. Instead she turned her attention to the remaining creatures, trying to marshal enough focus to cast another spell. She is rewarded as the Carrion Crawler curls up into a ball and begins to snooze. 

Seeing Thea is actually doing quite well, Alarion slashes at the nearest aberration, making a minor wound, then steps closer to the wall, so as not to be flanked. He is still weakened by the coughing, but he fights bravely as ever. 

Jonas takes aim and fires a pair of arrows at one of the centipedes, but the lingering dust, kicked up by those down below spoil his aim.

Actions for the next round?
Having been stung from the rear by Alarion's blade the remaining unsleeping Crawler whirls in a tight circle and flails at the knight (1d20+3=7, 1d20+3=7, 1d20+3=18, 1d20+3=8, 1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=17, 1d20+3=8, 1d20+3=14). Once again his armor protects him. The creature bites (1d20-2=1), but manages to only chomp on a piece of fallen masonry, which leaves it retracting its jaws in pain.  

Darius slides down the rope and draws his sword, getting ready to attack the remaining Crawler.

Moru moves forward through the dust, trying to get a look at the critters and figure out if there's anything he can do to actually help.

Getting a shot, Wally tosses (1d20+6=19) a dagger at the remaining Crawler and the blade sinks (1d4+3=6) deep into the green flesh. The creature is very seriously wounded, but continues the fight seemingly undeterred by the wounds or the failure of the others to resist Thea's magic. 

Recognizing that he'll never be able to fit into the space available next to his fellow constables, SoulFetter resolves to keep a weather eye out in case the racket has attracted other visitors. If the opportunity presents itself, he'll move in for a bow shot.

Rahvin continues to serve as lookout for any other foes who might approach.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 31, 2007)

*Alarion*

The knight once more attacks the beast, but the coughing continues to hinder his efforts.  

[sblock=Round 3]

Attack 20, Damage 3   

[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Oct 31, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Sword swing (1d20+8=25, 1d10+6=13)[/sblock]Darius suppresses his coughing long enough to get in a good strike at the remaining creature. [highlight]"damn, if I'd know these things can paralyze you, I'd have been shooting from upstairs"[/highlight]


----------



## Lou (Oct 31, 2007)

*Raul practicing his art in round 3*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Raul finds himself paralyzed much like his companions in the earlier battle against the cubes. He gains a new appreciation for just how unpleasant the feeling of helplessness is.




_Patience, must have patience,_ thinks Raul.  Raul will attempt in his mind to move his body to a defensive stance.


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru huffs, and if he can line it up, lobs an acidic dart from his fingers at the remaining crawler. 

[sblock=OOC] Not sure if I'm actually in line to do this, but if he is, he'll cast Acid Splash. Of course I get a natural 20 when I can't do crit damage...Ranged Touch attack = 24, Damage = 1[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 1, 2007)

The last aware crawler winces visibly when Wally's blade sinks into its flesh.  All of its myriad legs begin to quiver and dance about when Darius dissects its thorax with great violence and ample gore.  But the coup de grace is delivered by Moru Sen's splash of caustic liquid that burns its eyes out, and the abberation flails helplessly and gives up the ghost.

The only sound now is the Caterpillar Snores of the two that Thea immobilized.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2007)

Raul begins to feel a tingle in his limbs and can soon begin to make very small movements of his toes. Within a couple of rounds he'll be moving normally. Clearly, the paralysis of the Crawlers is inferior to that of the Gelatinous Cubes. 

The room where the crawlers are seems to be an old crypt of some sort. The walls are decorated in faded paintings of images of Meda and her worship. These must have been minor members of the faithful as they have been placed in the niches with only simple white clothes and a few offerings of food and drink now long rotted away. What flesh might have been on the bodies has been consumed by the crawlers. Distant skittering noises suggest that there are more of the nasty worms down here.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC] Not sure if I'm actually in line to do this, but if he is, he'll cast Acid Splash. Of course I get a natural 20 when I can't do crit damage...Ranged Touch attack = 24, Damage = 1[/sblock]




[sblock=Moru]Why not crit? I know it won't be much and the one point was enough, but spells that require an attack roll can be critical hits. Strange though they are, I think the crawlers are subject to crits.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Nov 1, 2007)

[highlight]"Let's get Raul out of here before more of these things come along"[/highlight] says Darius. He grabs the rope and begins tying a loop around Raul's chest and under his arms. Darius pauses as he detects signs that Raul is regaining control of his limbs. [highlight]"This will be easier if you can climb out on your own. Blink twice if you understand me."[/highlight]


----------



## Lou (Nov 1, 2007)

*Raul paralyzed*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"Let's get Raul out of here before more of these things come along"[/highlight] says Darius. He grabs the rope and begins tying a loop around Raul's chest and under his arms. Darius pauses as he detects signs that Raul is regaining control of his limbs. [highlight]"This will be easier if you can climb out on your own. Blink twice if you understand me."[/highlight]




[sblock=DMs]Raul attempts to to blink twice and say,"Yes"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2007)

Watching Raul's eyelids, Darius sees them flutter, but it would be generous to say that he blinked twice.


----------



## xedr (Nov 1, 2007)

Darius will proceed with his plan to truss up Raul and have the team haul him up through the hole. [highlight] "Hey guys! See if you can get Soulfetter to pull Raul up!"[/highlight]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Upon hearing his name called, SoulFetter makes his way to the edge of the hole - testing each step to make sure the floor will bear his weight (OOC: I am unclear on whether the floor collapsed or the group fell into a trapdoor, but it seems from the dust that it was a collapse).

Once he gets close enough and gets hold of the rope, he'll hoist Raul up.


----------



## Leif (Nov 1, 2007)

*SoulFetter, OOC*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> (OOC: I am unclear on whether the floor collapsed or the group fell into a trapdoor, but it seems from the dust that it was a collapse).



I hope you're not waiting for a response to this comment.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thea stood warily, keeping a careful eye out for the approach of more creatures, as she waited for the stronger members of the group to pull Raul out of the trap.  Once that was done, however, she moved forward, obviously hoping to be the next one up the rope.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2007)

*OOC: For the Inscrutable DM (That Be You, Leif)*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> I hope you're not waiting for a response to this comment.




You may, of course, respond or not as you desire.  It was just too much trouble to navigate away from the post I'd already started to check my facts.  I've since done so, and from the noise described, I deduce that the floor collapsed, so SoulFetter will proceed as previously described.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Once Raul is up, SoulFetter will lower the rope again to pull the next party member up, and will proceed this way until everyone is back out of the hole.


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2007)

*Still OOC*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> For the Inscrutable DM (That Be You, Leif)



 Nice Try, but I don't think flattery will get you very far, either. hehehe

Oh, and we're presuming that Thea is the second one out of the hole.  We wouldn't want her to have a conniption fit right here in the dungeon and all....


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Alarion*

The battered knight limps to the rope, hovering protectively over Thea, in case more of the worms should appear.  He reaches into his pouch and produces a healing draught, which he quickly consumes.  

[sblock=OOC]

CLW potion:  1d8+1=7 
currently at 31/51 HP
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2007)

*It never rains, it pours...*

As the still Paralyzed Darius is being raised on the rope a strange clatter, the sound of many claws on stone and guttural shouts are heard from the east. Rahvin shouts a warning of, "Gods! Look out!" before he is struck by a set of bola (1d20+2=18) around the shins that cause him to topple to the floor. A volley of  Bolas (1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=17) comes clattering down the passage and while most miss, Soulfetter, Moru and Wally all are struck with the weapons which coil around to trip. (Please roll a str or dex check, which ever is better for you to resist being tripped) A most peculiar sight follows in the wake of the missiles, a long low sinuous lizard come running into the area on 10 legs. Standing on his back are four eye-patched garishly painted Orcrat warriors waving clubs, shouting out war whoops and holding on to ropes tied around the lizard's midsection. The lizard weaves around the fallen Rahvin and Bruno  and plows headlong into Jonas (make a str. or dex. check to avoid being trampled and take an attack of opportunity against the lizard) who misses with his weapon and is knocked prone and trampled by the lizard as it continues moving forward. A handful of additional Orcs are approaching in the wake of the lizard. Wally drops to the floor felled by a bola and starts roaring out a stream of curses in Orcish with a look of murderous rage in his eyes. 

OOC: Trip or trample checks, Initiative and Actions for round one please. Note that Raul is halfway out of the pit while Alarion, Darius and Thea are still below.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion*
> The battered knight limps to the rope, hovering protectively over Thea, in case more of the worms should appear.  He reaches into his pouch and produces a healing draught, which he quickly consumes.




OOC: Looks like a wise course of action, Alarion drank the potion just before the fun starts above.


----------



## Lou (Nov 2, 2007)

*Raul paralyzed*

Raul again tries to move his body despite the paralysis.

[sblock=OOC]initiative while paralyzed (1d20+3=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> Raul again tries to move his body despite the paralysis.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]initiative while paralyzed (1d20+3=14)[/sblock]




OOC: Raul will be moving again in round 2.

Raul struggles to move and actually does shake a little which only serves to make Soulfetter's job harder.


----------



## xedr (Nov 2, 2007)

Darius is guiding Raul's body as Soulfetter pulls him up. Upon hearing the clatter and seeing Soulfetter stagger, Darius calls [highlight]"Defend yourself SF! Raul's probably safer down here anyway!"[/highlight] as he prepares to catch Raul. Initiative (1d20+2=9)


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"By my Troth, but this foul pit is crawling with miscreants!"  Alarion helps Darius lower the elf, and prepares to climb up the rope as soon as it is available.  

[sblock=OOC]
Initiatve:  3

Ready an action to climb the rope.  If he gets up, use another actio to ready his sword

Climb:  20 

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=STR Check]Not sure what the target number is to resist being tripped.  SoulFetter gets his STR Bonus, I guess, and Urgants get the +4 for being one size up, so 1d20+9=12.  He still didn't do very well - IC is being particularly cruel to me lately.  Maybe the pendulum will swing soon :\ I'll post an action for him when I know whether or not he tripped.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thea cringed at the terrible racket from the corridor above- and it was all the worse because she couldn't see the source of the noise.  She looked around the room she was in once more- that much noise would draw a lot of attention.  "What is going on up there?," she hissed anxiously.


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2007)

*SoulFetter*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=STR Check]Not sure what the target number is to resist being tripped.  SoulFetter gets his STR Bonus, I guess, and Urgants get the +4 for being one size up, so 1d20+9=12.  He still didn't do very well - IC is being particularly cruel to me lately.  Maybe the pendulum will swing soon :\ I'll post an action for him when I know whether or not he tripped.[/sblock]



SoulFetter is grazed by a bola and staggered, but after a moment of swaying like a great elm tree, he regains his balance in time to pass Raul back down to Darius and Alarion this round.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2007)

Jonas tries to dodge out of the way of the lizard, while stabbing it. He manages niether particularly well.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas Dex check to avoid lizard (1d20+3=9) 

Jonas AoO vs Lizard (1d20+7=12, 1d6+1=4) 


Jonas Init (1d20+3=15) 

Round 1

Bruno bites an orc (2)
Bruno R1 vs Orc 2 (1d20+3=19, 1d6+3=5)  Bruno again outrolls me.

Jonas stabs the orc in front (1)
Jonas R1 stabs Orc 1 (1d20+7=24, 1d6+3=6) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

:\   After insuring that his friend his safe, the always deliberate SoulFetter calmly takes a moment to carefully unwrap the offending bola from 'round his ankles, coil it neatly and hang it from his belt, pick his nose and scratch his head, and then attempts to decide which opponent to behead (Initiative roll: 1d20+3=6)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2007)

*Initiative Order*

Thea 18
Jonas 15
Wally 14
Raul 14
Moru 13
Darius 9
Orcs/Lizard 7
Soulfetter 6
Alarion 3

Bruno?


Rahvin?

[sblock=Jonas]Just missing the fast moving Lizard with his weapon as it bowls him over, the Ranger finds himself knocked prone and trampled by the beast (damage (1d6+6=8)), which does not pause, but keeps on tearing down the passage at high speed. Jonas can still take his swing from prone and even with the -4 he will still get a hit with that roll.[/sblock]

OOC: Orcs Initiative (1d20+1=7) Wally Initiative (1d20+3=14) 

[sblock=A brief rules digression]The lizard is not stopping, but the place on the map marked in green is where it is at the turn of the round. On its initiative it will continue moving, so those who score lower on initiative than the lizard's seven will not get an attack as it will have moved on by then. However, depending on where your character is you might get an attack of opportunity. If you beat a 7 you should be able to swing at the lizard or one of the riders. Of course the lizard is going to attempt to overrun and trample another character and a failure there might stop its run. If anyone would like to file a brief disagreeing with my interpretation it will be taken under advisement by the DM's. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thea's initiative roll: [sblock] roll 18 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1351260 ).  She's still kind of stuck in a rut- or rather a pit, with no sight of what is happening above.  I guess the dust has settled, but the angle is still bad.  Thus she will keep an eye out for any other threats from this level- unless some of the other opponenets move so that she can see them. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Nov 3, 2007)

*Raul's location?*

OOC:  nevermind.  Sorry, Leif.  I missed your post.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2007)

OOC:

My understanding of the events thus far is as follows:

After resolving the attack of the crawlers, SF began bringing folks up out of the pit, Raul being the first.  However, in the same round he was bringing  Raul up, the party was attacked by the orcrat bearing lizard.  Darius suggested Raul would be safer in the pit due to his paralysis (as the characters have no idea how long he'll be out).  Since I wasn't able to respond in a timely manner to keep the action going, it was presumed that SF would agree (he did wholeheartedly) and lower Raul back down.

LSS, Raul is down in the hole with Darius, Alarion, and Thea.


----------



## Lou (Nov 3, 2007)

*Raul is in the hole....*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> My understanding of the events thus far is as follows:
> 
> ...




OCC:  No problem, thanks!


----------



## xedr (Nov 4, 2007)

After getting Raul back on the ground, Darius lies him down and slips the loop off over his feet. As he turns to help Alarion up the rope, Darius tensely asks Thea [highlight]"how long are these creatures out for?"[/highlight]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Once he's got Raul safely back down, SoulFetter draws his axe and moves out to the wider hallway where he's got some room to swing it.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 4, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> After getting Raul back on the ground, Darius lies him down and slips the loop off over his feet. As he turns to help Alarion up the rope, Darius tensely asks Thea [highlight]"how long are these creatures out for?"[/highlight]




Thea, already worried enough by whatever is going on upstairs and what else it might attract down here, shoots a sudden desperate glance at the sleeping creepies.  "A few minutes, I think- if their brains are anything like humans."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2007)

OOC: We'll give Moru a couple more hours to check in and then advance things.


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> A volley of  Bolas (1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=17) comes clattering down the passage and while most miss, Soulfetter, Moru and Wally all are struck with the weapons which coil around to trip. (Please roll a str or dex check, which ever is better for you to resist being tripped) A most peculiar sight follows in the wake of the missiles, a long low sinuous lizard come running into the area on 10 legs. Standing on his back are four eye-patched garishly painted Orcrat warriors waving clubs, shouting out war whoops and holding on to ropes tied around the lizard's midsection. The lizard weaves around the fallen Rahvin and Bruno  and plows headlong into Jonas (make a str. or dex. check to avoid being trampled and take an attack of opportunity against the lizard) who misses with his weapon and is knocked prone and trampled by the lizard as it continues moving forward. A handful of additional Orcs are approaching in the wake of the lizard. Wally drops to the floor felled by a bola and starts roaring out a stream of curses in Orcish with a look of murderous rage in his eyes.




Moru does his best, but winds up on the ground as the bola twists about his feet. Seeing the lizard and its riders, he reacts on instinct, scrouging a red powder from his spell pouch and throwing it into the air. As he splays his fingers and blurts out a phrase in Sylvanoptera, the poder flashes, spreading forward in a cone of colored light.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative 13
Pitiful dex roll 4

Moru casts Color Spray (DC 14 Will save). I think the cone will unfortunately catch Jonas and possibly Bruno, but it's all he's got that might keep the giant lizard from trampling his feeble wizardly frame.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

Thea 18
Jonas 15
Wally 14
Raul 14
Moru 13
Darius 9
Orcs/Lizard 7
Soulfetter 6
Alarion 3

Thea cringed at the terrible racket from the corridor above- and it was all the worse because she couldn't see the source of the noise. She looked around the room she was in once more- that much noise would draw a lot of attention. "What is going on up there?," she hissed anxiously.

Despite being trampled under the rampaging lizard, the stalwart Jonas manages to raise his blade and wound the lead riding orcrat. Bruno, not to outdone by his master, also takes a bite out of an orcrat at it passes on lizardback. 

Wally struggles free of the bola and gets to his feet still cursing, then quickly draws axe and dagger. 

In the crypt room below, Raul continues to try and free himself of the crippling paralysis of the Carrion Crawlers' touch. 

Moru does his best, but winds up on the ground as the bola twists about his feet. Seeing the lizard and its riders, he reacts on instinct, scrouging a red powder from his spell pouch and throwing it into the air. As he splays his fingers and blurts out a phrase in Sylvanoptera, the poder flashes, spreading forward in a cone of colored light. Unfortunately, fate is smiling on the orcrats and their lizard mount and while they blink they do not slow their charge. (Moru needs to make a str. or dex check vs. the overrun and trample) (Damage 8 from Lizard trample)

The Orcrats riding the lizard take swings at Wally (6 damage), Jonas (7 damage), Bruno (4 damage) and Rahvin who is the only one they miss. One of the Orcrats on foot also takes a swing at Rahvin, but misses as well. Two others run forward in the wake of the lizard while a third hangs back. This last one must be a witch doctor or shaman of some sort for he waves what appears to be a divine focus in the form of an unwinking eye while gyrating and chanting in his gutteral language. A ray of searing light bursts forth from his palm and lances (1d20+4=17) out at Soulfetter. 

Having lowered Raul into the arms of his companions below, Soulfetter let go of the rope which is tied to the edge of the floor and draws his axe turning toward the main hallway. The hot ray strikes (4d6=10) the Urgant in the shoulder just as he emerges. 


Alarion scrambles up the rope in hopes of joining the fray. 


[sblock=saves and attacks]
Lizard Will Save (1d20+4=16) 
Lead Orc rider Will Save (1d20-2=18) 
Second Orc Rider Will Save (1d20-2=18)
Orc Riders clubs (1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=8) Crit Check (1d20+5=7) Club Damage (1d6+3=6, 1d6+3=7, 1d6+3=4) 
[/sblock]

OOC: I need to await Moru's check before determining where the orcrats and lizard end up. Nevermind, there is no way he can beat the lizard's roll overrun (1d20+14=28).


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 6, 2007)

*Alarion*

The knight leaps moves next to Bruno, and takes a swing at the nearest orc.  _I must reach that foul necromancer_, he thinks.  

[sblock= Round 2]
Move to square X32
Attack Orc5:  23 to hit, 9 damage
Should he get a cleave vs orc 7:  24 to hit, 9 damage 
If he gets an AoO due to Bulwark class ability: 16 to hit, 7 damage 


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2007)

OOC: Which orc shot the ray at SoulFetter?


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Which orc shot the ray at SoulFetter?



The witch doctor or shaman of some sort with what appears to be a divine focus in the form of an unwinking eye.  You know, the one that was gyrating and chanting in his gutteral language, just before the beam leapt out at you.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Which orc shot the ray at SoulFetter?




OOC: Orc 8.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks, Scott.  I guess I should have phrased my question more carefully - I knew it was the witch doctor/shaman/whatever.

He's a pretty good shot to weave his spell through those two occupied spaces just as SoulFetter is steppin' out into the hall - I don't suppose SF gets credit for partial cover?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

OOC: I can give the Witch Doctor a -4 but he still made a hit. Ranged touch is a killer when you are big and slow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah - playing a 'tank' is taking some getting used to.  Not being helped by generally piss poor rolls, either.


----------



## xedr (Nov 6, 2007)

Darius drags Raul into the corner next to Thea to keep him out of harm's way. As much as he wants to get into the action upstairs, he refuses to leave Raul unprotected, having only recently been paralyzed himself. Instead, Darius takes it upon himself to dispose of the sleeping crawlers, starting with crawler #3. Positioning himself like an executioner, he attempts a carefully-aimed beheading stroke. [sblock=ooc]I have no idea how to roll this, so I'll just give a standard hit/damage roll: two-handed, power-attack swing with bastard sword (1d20+4=17, 1d10+11=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Nov 6, 2007)

*Raul round 2*

As Raul finally begins to move again, he slowly stands, stretches, and looks around at his surroundings.  "I must remember that patience will be better served not rushing into combat so quickly next time," Raul says to no one in particular.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thea smiled just a bit as she saw Raul start to move.  "You're missing the fight," she said cheerfully, pointing up towards the corridor above.  Then she stood ready with another tranquilizing spell, in case Darius' first attempt to finish off the crawler failed.


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Moru does his best, but winds up on the ground as the bola twists about his feet. Seeing the lizard and its riders, he reacts on instinct, scrouging a red powder from his spell pouch and throwing it into the air. As he splays his fingers and blurts out a phrase in Sylvanoptera, the poder flashes, spreading forward in a cone of colored light. Unfortunately, fate is smiling on the orcrats and their lizard mount and while they blink they do not slow their charge. (Moru needs to make a str. or dex check vs. the overrun and trample) (Damage 8 from Lizard trample)




Moru grabs his stomach in pain, standing and swearing. 

"Hint one: never hurt a wizard, then get in a line for him," he says with obvious malice, pulling a bit of fur from his spell component pouch. His eyes seem to shine as he points the fur at the lizard and its riders, muttering in Sylvanoptera. 

The smell of singed fur is unmistakable as the wizard's component ignites, and a bolt of dazzling lightning crackles forth down the hallway, engulfing the lizard and its riders, leaving a black scorch mark on the stones of the cave in at the end of the wall.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to stand, then casting Lightning Bolt down the hall at the lizard and riders in that nice, pretty line. 21 electrical damage to lizard and each of the riders, DC 16 Reflex save for 1/2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

OOC: Waiting on Jonas and Soulfetter to post actions. I'll give them until morning and then advance things.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter weaves his way between Bruno and Jonas to up to 'Orc 5' and takes a swing with his great axe.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Now in cell X32, unless Jonas moves up there (he's got initiative over SF).  In that case, SF will be stymied - stuck behind two allies and unable to do a danged thing, I guess.

TH: 1d20+9=27, Damage: 3d6+5=16[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2007)

Thea 18
Jonas 15
Wally 14
Raul 14
Moru 13
Darius 9
Orcs/Lizard 7
Soulfetter 6
Alarion 3
Rahvin 3

Thea smiled just a bit as she saw Raul start to move. "You're missing the fight," she said cheerfully, pointing up towards the corridor above. Then she stood ready with another tranquilizing spell, in case Darius' first attempt to finish off the crawler failed.

Jonas stumbles to his feet a little unsteady from being trampled. 

Wally attacks the retreating tail of the lizard with sword and dagger. The lizard leaves a trail of blood as it moves on. 

As Raul finally begins to move again, he slowly stands, stretches, and looks around at his surroundings. "I must remember that patience will be better served not rushing into combat so quickly next time," Raul says to no one in particular.

Moru grabs his stomach in pain, standing and swearing. 

"Hint one: never hurt a wizard, then get in a line for him,"  he says with obvious malice, pulling a bit of fur from his spell component pouch. His eyes seem to shine as he points the fur at the lizard and its riders, muttering in Sylvanoptera. 

The smell of singed fur is unmistakable as the wizard's component ignites, and a bolt of dazzling lightning crackles forth down the hallway, engulfing the lizard and its riders, leaving a black scorch mark on the stones of the cave in at the end of the wall. 

All four of the orcrats are thrown from the lizard and their corpses jerk and shudder a little on the flagstones before lying still. A little smoke and a strong smell of roasted flesh fills the hallway. The blackened lizard continues running down the hall and out of sight. 

Darius moves to drag Raul into the corner next to Thea to keep him out of harm's way, but finds him moving and able to stand. Having only recently been paralyzed himself he is pleased to see his fellow Constable back in action. Darius takes it upon himself to dispose of the sleeping crawlers, starting with the nearest crawler. Positioning himself like an executioner, he attempts a carefully-aimed beheading stroke. While he doesn't completely chop off the things head, he is confident that it is dead. 

The orcrats move in and attack (1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=5, 1d20+4=18) , but only Rahvin is struck (5 points). The remaining Orcrat, the Witch Doctor, dances about waving his divine focus and chanting. He ends by touching the Orcrat Warrior closest to him who is briefly suffused with a pale light. 

SoulFetter takes a swing with his great axe swiftly ending the nearest Orcrat's life. 

The knight leaps over the fallen orcrat, moves next to Bruno, and takes a swing at the nearest orc. _I must reach that foul necromancer_, he thinks as the Orcrat dies. 

Despite wounds and illness Rahvin raises his Rapier to defend himself. The slender weapon flashes out and slices a nasty wound on the neck of the orcrat. Strangely, the creature does not fall; apparently, it is sustained by the Witch Doctor's Magic. 

OOC: Not everyone ended up quite where they planned since the Orcs moved so please check the map before posting actions for the next round.


----------



## Lou (Nov 9, 2007)

*Raul*

Seeing the sleeping crawler dispatched handily by Darius, Raul looks around the crypt.  "Why don't you take care of that one, too, Darius.  I'll just guard the entranceway here."  Turning back to Thea, Raul asks, "So what exactly is going on upstairs?"  Sniff, sniff.  "And what's that burning smell?  That's not Wally is it?"


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 9, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*


Alarion closes with the remaining orcrats.  "Now hear me, varlets!  Either aroint thee, or face a true knight in battle!"  He swings at the nearest foe.  

[sblock=OOC]

Move forth to AA33
Swift action to activate Test of Mettle:  All foes int 5 or more, and CR 3 or more, must beat a will save DC 14 or attck Alarion
If Orc 6 is still up, Alarion will attack him:
Attack 30, damage 6:  Critical threat 
To confirm: 15 attack, 6 damage 

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 9, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter charges (by which I mean moves down the hallway) toward the Witch Doctor.  As he moves he lets a little of Naberius slip into his voice and growls a single word: "Fall."

[sblock=OOC]_Command_ (as spell), Will Save DC13 or fall prone for one round.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru snorts in derision at the charred orcrats. "Told you," he mutters.

Looking back down the hall and seeing that the bulk of their opposition is now done for, Moru nods to Wally.

"The big boys can handle those two for a minute. We need to get the others back up here quickly in case reinforcements are coming."

Moru crosses to the hole as his more martial collegues close on the two remaing Orcrats, calling down, "You folks need a lift, or is it a secret paradise down there?"

[sblock=OOC]Moving to V34 to take hold / brace the rope again for the others to climb out, hopefully having talked Wally into helping.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "The big boys can handle those two for a minute. We need to get the others back up here quickly in case reinforcements are coming," Moru says to Wally.  Moru crosses to the hole as his more martial collegues close on the two remaing Orcrats, calling down, "You folks need a lift, or is it a secret paradise down there?"[sblock=OOC]Moving to V34 to take hold / brace the rope again for the others to climb out, hopefully having talked Wally into helping.[/sblock]



Wally looks none to happy at the moment, giving the impression that bloodshed between orcs and orcrats is a common occurrence.  After a very brief moment of disgust at the orcrat adversaries, Wally does help Moru to anchor the rope.


----------



## xedr (Nov 10, 2007)

Seeing Raul up and moving, Darius decides that it would be a good idea to get back upstairs to the action before more crawlers come along, and says [highlight]"It would be a good idea to get back upstairs to the action before more crawlers come along"[/highlight]. [sblock=ooc] if the last crawler shows any signs of awaking, Darius will attack it. Otherwise, Darius will act as a rear-guard while Raul and Thea decide whether or not to climb the rope.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 10, 2007)

With one last look around the crypt, Thea made her way over to the rope.  The fight up there wasn't over, and she might be able to help out...


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2007)

*Ooc*

That's almost everybody.  We still need to hear from Jonas.  Hopefully we will soon.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 11, 2007)

Dropping his sword Jonas pulls his bow and lets lose a rapid pair of arrows that speed towards the exposed orcrat.


[sblock=OOC]
Jonas shoots orc 8 (1d20+6=16, 1d6+4=9, 1d20+6=10, 1d6+4=10) 

At orcrat 8. 
Bruno will move towards Jonas to guard him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2007)

Moru eases down to the edge of the pit, looks over, and says, "You folks need a lift, or is it a secret paradise down there?"  Then he and Wally anchor the rope for their comrades.  Raul is first to the rope, but, being the valorous sort, he defers to Thea.  Thea begins climbing out of the pit, as Darius says, "It would be a good idea to get back upstairs to the action before more crawlers come along."

Meanwhile, back at the ranch --  Jonas quickly trades his sword for his bow, nocks an arrow, and fires it into the throat of the orc next to the shaman (orc #6), slaying him instantly.  Alarion is none to pleased by the presence of the newcomers, and he says, "Now hear me, varlets! Either aroint thee, or face a true knight in battle!"   SoulFetter is about to get peeesed, and an irate Urgaunt is not a pretty sight.  He strides forcefully and rapidly down the hallway toward the shama (orc #8) with Alarion trailing close behind him, and as he does so he growls, "Fall."  The Shaman promptly obeys SoulFetter and takes a nose dive to the floor of the passageway, his spell spoiled.

Wally is standing near the back of the party holding the rope with Moru for Darius, Thea, and Raul, and he raises the alarm, "The lizard's coming back through!"
Actions?


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Wally is standing near the back of the party holding the rope with Moru for Darius, Thea, and Raul, and he raises the alarm, "The lizard's coming back through!"




Moru looks back, swearing. "Just don't let go and I'll try to slow it down!" he snaps at Wally. Still holding the rope with one hand, Moru snags a pork rind from his component pouch and throws it down the hallway with a Sylvanopterian curse. 

The rind seems to melt as it hits the floor, and the glistening goo it turns into spreads across the floor in front of  and underneath the lizard.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Grease, which covers a 10 ft. square. How about O and P 32 and 33? Lizard has to make a DC 15 Reflex Save or fall, then he still has to make balance checks to move at half speed[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thea heard Wally's warning, but she was abit too focused on climbing the rope to make a proper reply- that kind of physical exertion had never been her specialty.  As soon as she reached secure footing, she took a moment to asses things before she began a casting of her own- though the image of her still in orcish disguise spouting the arcane gibberish that was Sylvanoptera was an amusing sight....

OOC: I'm guessing that Thea's action is "climbing" this round.  Once she gets up to the hallway, she'll see where things stand before casting any spells.  If she is already in a position to cast, let me know and I'll change things a bit.


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thea Varangiar*

OOC:  Yes, Thea is climbing and regaining her footing this round.  She will be all set and ready to take action on her regular initiative count next round.  I wonder who will be ascending next, Raul or Darius?

Still need actions for everybody except Thea and Moru who have already logged in with theirs. (Map has been corrected, so it now shows Moru, instead of Rahvin twice. ooops)


----------



## xedr (Nov 13, 2007)

Darius debates about whether to finish off the last crawler, and decides it's probably a good idea. Accordingly, he strides over to the sleeping crawler and cuts its throat. [sblock=ooc]once again, i'll just roll a normal swing, but I assume there must be some bonus because the thing is just laying there... swinging at the last crawler (1d20+4=15, 1d10+11=16)[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Nov 13, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Darius debates about whether to finish off the last crawler, and decides it's probably a good idea. Accordingly, he strides over to the sleeping crawler and cuts its throat.




Raul chimes in, "Darius, don't mean to interrupt your debate, but, uh..., go ahead and kill that thing so we can get back upstairs with the others."

Raul will watch the entrance for movement as Darius finishes off the last crawler.  When the crawler is dead, Raul will climb the rope.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 13, 2007)

Jonas hears the warning echo down the hall and nocks an arrow, ready to loose a pair of arrows at the lizard as soon as there is a clear shot.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas fires at the lizard (1d20+6=9, 1d6+2=7, 1d20+6=14, 1d6+2=7) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

_Definitely don't want this numbskull behind us . . ._

SoulFetter whips his great axe 'round in an overhand chopping motion, shortening the swing at the last moment.  _Also don't want to dull my axe on the floor if I accidentally chop all the way through the little fella._

[sblock=Combat Rolls](TH 1d20+9=12, Damage 3d6+5=12)

Well, maybe if the thing gets an AC reduction for being prone he hits it . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2007)

Darius hefts his heavy hand-and-a-half sword and appears to think about what to do.  Raul says, "Darius, don't mean to interrupt your debate, but, uh ... go ahead and kill that thing so we can get back upstairs with the others."  Darius reaches a similar conclusion, strides over to the snoozing giant cutworm with floss on its face, and swings his heavy blade down on the nearest thing to a neck that he can identify on the aberrant creature.  The 'crawler releases one last prolonged bladdery snore as the blade is descending, and then its head rolls toward the nearest corner.

The great, many-legged lizard that appeared to enter the corridor to the north, deftly executes an abrupt about face and comes back towards whence it came with amazing speed.  "The lizard's coming back through!" cries Wally, leaning into the wall of the corridor for all he's worth.  Moru looks back, swearing. "Just don't let go and I'll try to slow it down!" he snaps at Wally. Still holding the rope with one hand, Moru snags a pork rind from his component pouch and throws it down the hallway with a Sylvanopterian curse. The rind seems to melt as it hits the floor, and the glistening goo it turns into spreads across the floor in front of and underneath the lizard.  The lizard slips on the grease from Moru's spell, but having so many legs for traction, some of which are not in the spell's area of effect, it is able to proceed, although at a somewhat slower rate.

Wally, holding the rope fast, presses himself against the wall as the creature lumbers by him.  Rahvin exercises the better part of valor and leans against the north wall of the passage to stay out of its way.  Jonas fires two arrows, one of which sails well wide of its presumed mark, but the other one buries itself in one of the lizard's many legs.

Alarion staggers as Bruno hunkers against his legs for security as the lizard rushes by them, but they both escape harm as the lizard hurries by.  SoulFetter swings at the down-but-not-out shaman, but his fear of ruining his axe on the flagstones causes him to muff the blow, which glances off the shaman's shoulder guard as he rises.  The shaman then executes a truly amazing tumbling maneuver and attempts to somersault onto the lizard as it hurtles by (tumbling check = 25).  While he was in mid-somersault, however, SoulFetter's Attack of Opportunity carved a sizeable chunk out of his buttocks and just ruined his acrobatics.  The lizard heads on down the passageway without him.

Then, suddenly, Bruno looks up at Alarion and tilts his head to the side as if to say, _"Hey!  You're not my daddy!"_  And shaking his head, Bruno ambles back over to get some lovin' from Jonas.

Actions?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 14, 2007)

'So that is what is causing all this trouble,' Thea thought as she watched the many-legged lizard raced past.  She thought through her options for a moment, then started casting a spell.  

OOC: 5-foot step north, to leave room for someone else to come up the rope. Cast Vertigo on the lizard: Will save DC 15 (illusion), if save fails, it lasts 4 rounds- each round the target must make a DC 10 Balance check to take a Move action, if it fails it can't move, if it fails by 5+ it falls prone; for the duration it has a -2 to attacks and saves.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"Not so fast - we've not even introduced ourselves yet!"

Soulfetter swings away at the shaman as he mounts the lizard.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]TH Damage (1d20+9=21, 3d6+5=15)

I'm not sure if his position will allow a swing at the shaman - if not, he'll swing at the lizard instead.  Maybe between the Grease, the Vertigo, and a sudden sharp axe blow to the neck it'll be finished.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

*SF's AoO*

Ooopsie!  Forgot about that nasty Attack of Opportunity.  The previous post has been edited to take SoulFetter's telling blow into account.  We now resume our regularly scheduled butt-stomping.  Thea can still cast her vertigo on the lizard, or pathfinder can change his mind and have her do something else.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

*Speaking of Attacks of Opportunity....*

Alarion has a full round's worth coming against the lizard.  Jonas does as well, either with his bow (he can only get one shot off before the lizard is in melee, unless Alarion wants to forego his AoO in favor of Jonas's arrows.  Or, Jonas can take the penalthy for firing into melee, or he can just shoot Alarion for that matter, or he can draw a melee weapon and make a round's worth of attacks that way.  Bruno's plan is to just stay out of the way during all of this.


----------



## xedr (Nov 14, 2007)

Darius sheathes his sword and follows Raul up the rope. [sblock=ooc]Rope climb (1d20+6=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

*Alarion and Jonas*

Between the Attacks of Opportunity of Alarion and Jonas that I inexcusably omitted, and Alarion's Bulwark of Defense ability, I have to rule that the lizard is dead.  And SoulFetter's attack of opporunity slew the orc as well.  Darius is up from the pit now, so all that remains is monster remains and everyone is up to "ground level" again.

I surrender my "DM Whistle" to Scotley until such time as I have seen, read, and familiarized myself with the various and sundry abilities and capabilities of the PCs.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 14, 2007)

As the great lizard falls, Jonas gives a small sigh that this hazard is over and bends down to check Bruno. Seeing that the dog is hurt, Jonas pulls out a wand and touches it lightly to the wound, which closes instantly. Bruno gives Jonas a thankful lick and the pair head to the intersection to keep an eye out for anymore trouble while everyone gets organized.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas CLW on Bruno (1d6+1=6) 

Yeah, I had wondered where my arrows went, but figured you were waiting for other players, not problem[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

As the last of the group finishes climbing the rope and the lizard falls, Moru breathes a sigh of relief and starts coiling the rope. 

"I don't suppose there's a nice, defensible campsite 'round here?" he says, looking to Wally. "Much more of this kind of fun, and I'm going to be all out of zaps without a rest to recharge."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2007)

Wally considers a moment. "I never been just right here before. If you can get that fancy door open and this section comes out where I think it does, I do know a good bolt hole where we can rest and get a bit of grub." He glances at Thea still in her Orc disguise, "It will give us a chance to get friendly."  Wally starts to go through the pockets of one of the fallen orcrats fried by Moru's spell. He casts aside some scorched food and a still smoking club before dropping a few coins into his own pocket.


----------



## Lou (Nov 14, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Wally considers a moment. "I never been just right here before. If you can get that fancy door open and this section comes out where I think it does, I do know a good bolt hole where we can rest and get a bit of grub." He glances at Thea still in her Orc disguise, "It will give us a chance to get friendly."  Wally starts to go through the pockets of one of the fallen orcrats fried by Moru's spell. He casts aside some scorched food and a still smoking club before dropping a few coins into his own pocket.




"Speaking of that fancy door, how do we get back across this gap to that door down there," says Raul, as he points across the large hole in the floor.

Looking back at the battle scene, he adds, "Should we search these vermin first?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2007)

Bruno begins to lick Jonas' fingers in appreciation and then to snuffle at his pack for a treat, clearly feeling better.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "Speaking of that fancy door, how do we get back across this gap to that door down there," says Raul, as he points across the large hole in the floor.  Looking back at the battle scene, he adds, "Should we search these vermin first?"



Wally looks at Raul like he's crazy, "What???  Why do we need to get across there?  We go back the way we came in!"

[sblock=why I'm here] because there's no combat required!   [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Nov 14, 2007)

*Raul to Wally*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Wally looks at Raul like he's crazy, "What???  Why do we need to get across there?  We go back the way we came in!"




"We were trying to get to the locking mechanism in that room," says Raul as he points to the wall.  "That door over there is our only way in, so far."


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

*Wally*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "We were trying to get to the locking mechanism in that room," says Raul as he points to the wall.  "That door over there is our only way in, so far."



"Well.....  How much rope did you guys bring?  And we'll need some spikes and such, too, I guess.  Sheesh, I didn't figure on this becoming a construction project, but my arms won't flap fast enough to carry me across there.  You guys can shoot that creepy-crawly goomer from up here, can't you?"  Wally isn't the sharpest tool in the shed by any means, but he's nothing if not determined.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 15, 2007)

"Perhaps that door can wait, gentlemen," Thea says once they're sure the visible opponents are down. "And while we ought to search them, that might wait as well.  I think, perhaps, that we might want to check to see where these fellows came from- and whether any of their friends are still lurking about- I would hate to be climbing across that pit when more of them arrive unannounced..."

OOC: Maybe we ought to make sure there aren't more orcrats waiting just around the corner before we get too involved in checking the door.  If we don't find anything else pretty quick we can get back to this, but I'd hate to have our GMs say "Well, since you didn't check..."


----------



## xedr (Nov 15, 2007)

Darius politely disagrees with Thea. [highlight]"We should certainly post look-outs, but any delay only adds to our danger. Let's get those big doors opened and find Wally's campsite as quickly as possible."[/highlight][sblock=ooc]If the others agree, Darius will post himself at N32, keeping watch to the north and west[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2007)

*Wally to Darius, Come in Darius...*

"Hey, you seem to be a pretty 'together' guy, for a hyooo-man, you got a secret to get us across that big hole full of vermin?" says Wally Alphonsus in his most diplomatic voice. {skill check, Diplomacy = 0.75}


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> OOC: ...but I'd hate to have our GMs say "Well, since you didn't check..."




OOC: Damn! Have we been playing this game so long that you know us so well already? We'll have to be more subtle next time.


----------



## xedr (Nov 16, 2007)

Darius responds to Wally - [highlight]"Well, I can think of a number of possibilities. Y'all can use my grappling hook (perhaps after climbing back down into the hole), ask Raul to use his climbing skills, ask one of the mages to fly (or somehow get a rope across), or (my personal favorite) throw an orc across and make him or her open the door. We've also got a ladder and some crates back in that room with the water elemental to use if we need to."[/highlight][sblock=ooc]I'll be out of town from saturday thru wednesday without internet access. Louis can move Darius around if he so desires.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2007)

OOC: Is there anything on the other side that would serve as an adequate rope anchor? Would the rope have to be tied, or is there some structure that could serve as anchor the rope can be passed around and run back to us?


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2007)

xedr said:
			
		

> I'll be out of town from saturday thru wednesday without internet access. Louis can move Darius around if he so desires



You're a BRAVE MAN leaving Dariius in the tender mercies of Lou!!  (Or maybe just foolish?) (You DO like Darius, don't you??)

   (Oh, for pity's sake,  "Lighten up, Francis!!"  - Sgt. Hulka)


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2007)

*Anchors for Rope? Achor What?  No, wait, that's the capital of ancient Cambodia*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Is there anything on the other side that would serve as an adequate rope anchor? Would the rope have to be tied, or is there some structure that could serve as anchor the rope can be passed around and run back to us?



OOC: No structures, really.  Unless you're all crazy enough to trust the full weight of each one of you to a door latch thingy.  Maybe you need to all take a step back from the problem and really look at the whole sit-chee-ation first.  And take a few deep breaths, while you're at it. hehe


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"I've been wondering for a while now exactly why we need to get into that room.  I'm not the most adept at keeping my sense of place underground, but it seems to me we've got access to everything the room could give us access to already, if y'all get my drift.  Am I missing something?"

[sblock=OOC]Interestingly (or maybe not) I actually had been wondering about that, but didn't want to chance putting my foot in my mouth by saying so . . . maybe 'tis too late.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2007)

Jonas leaves Bruno at the intersection on guard while he heads down the hall and hangs a right to the room opposite the guard room. Searching for perhaps another way into the guard room that avoids the pit.

[sblock=OOC]
Big breath!
Jonas Search Check (1d20+12=28) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2007)

There is no obvious anchor on the other side. Jonas finds his search for another entrance fruitless. No more orcs or big lizards seem to be about. Meanwhile, Wally stands scratching a buttock and looking at the gap in the floor. "You know, I think I could jump that hole if I was motivated by a little gold."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> There is no obvious anchor on the other side. Jonas finds his search for another entrance fruitless. No more orcs or big lizards seem to be about. Meanwhile, Wally stands scratching a buttock and looking at the gap in the floor. "You know, I think I could jump that hole if I was motivated by a little gold."




"Surely you've picked up enough spare coin from all of the fights we've had down here," Thea says, obviously teasing just a bit.  "We constables are in this for the greater good, not the pay- which would be obvious if you'd ever seen the meager wages we draw."  She looks appraisingly across the gap in the floor.  "If we think we'll have a chance to rest soon, I'll have a crack at getting the door open..."  Sure enough, as soon as she finishes talking, she begins to pronounce a few carefully chosen words in Sylvanoptera...

OOC: Casting Spider Climb; climb along the wall to the floor section on the far side; test the floor carefully, to see if it will support her weight.  If the floor seems solid, and someone is willing to loan her a hammer and a spike or 2 (since I see a climber's kit listed for a couple of the constables, someone has got the gear needed), she will hammer a spike into the south wall or far end of the floor (whatever seems like the best place for an anchor), then tie off a rope.  Once that arrangement is in place, she will search the door while the others start climbing across.  If nothing else, once we get the door open we can camp in that room (it offers aview of the outer corridor, and considering how much trouble we had getting in it ought to be secure.  Search roll for the door (Using goggles of minute seeing)= 28 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1378456  ).

Thoughts?


----------



## Lou (Nov 18, 2007)

*Raul*

Raul watches Thea climb across on the wall thinking, "_Gee, I wish I could do that!_"  When Thea gets to the other side and ready, Raul pulls out a couple of spikes from his climber's kit and throws them across to Thea.  Once Thea gets the spikes set, Raul will throw her one end of his rope.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2007)

Wally watches the display of magic and sulks, but says nothing. Thea is able to get a spike hammered into the wall without difficulty and secure a rope. The floor seems solid enough. She finds no traps on the apparent door. A likely mechanism is found and she thinks only a simple push on the wreath image will be required to open it. 

OOC: Do you open the door? Who is coming across?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"I mistrust the floor too close to that hole, friends.  I'll stay at this intersection and guard our backs - at least until I'm actually needed over there."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 19, 2007)

"That is a wise idea," Thea replied.  Once everything was in place, she motioned the others back as well.  "Let's just get this open, and we'll see if it is safe..."  And with that said, she made an attempt to open the door.

OOC: If Raul or anybody else actually wants to come across, Thea will point out the (hopeful) latch and then move back a bit.  If everybody stays on the other side, she will actually press the latch herself, then immediately scamper up the wall and back across- hopefully anything that might be inside will not be quick enough on the draw to actually catch her...


----------



## Lou (Nov 19, 2007)

*Raul*

Raul will hammer in a spike on the wall around the corner, tie off the rope, and then use the rope to cross over to Thea's location.  Raul will then attempt to open the door by pushing on the latch.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2007)

Raul ends up banging rather firmly to get the door open and it moves very slowly having sat idle for many years. Once it opens he can see a stair leading up with an arch exiting a landing at the top. This seems to be the way to the control room.

OOC: At this point only Thea and Raul have crossed. Actions?


----------



## Lou (Nov 20, 2007)

*Raul at the door*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Raul ends up banging rather firmly to get the door open and it moves very slowly having sat idle for many years. Once it opens he can see a stair leading up with an arch exiting a landing at the top. This seems to be the way to the control room.
> 
> OOC: At this point only Thea and Raul have crossed. Actions?




Raul will report to the others, "There are stairs leading up to an arch, with a landing at the top, possibly a control room.  Should we investigate by ourselves?  Thea, you want to stand here and watch me go in?"

"Hey, Moru, did Retbi see anything in the control room when it _he_ went inside?"

OOC: I hope I remembered that correctly...


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2007)

*Don't worry Moru, I got this one!*

Retbi is a HE not an it, thank you very much.   Thanks, Raul.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "Hey, Moru, did Retbi see anything in the control room when it _he_ went inside?"




Moru shakes his head. "The only thing of note I remember was that he sensed the cube we ran into," the wizard says. He chitters a query to Retbi, asking if the familiar remembers anything important from their brief separation earlier, and passes anything along to his collegues.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2007)

*Retbi Sen*

Retbi says, [sblock=chitter, chitter, chitter (Moru Sen)]Let me see, wayyyy back then?  Hmmmmm, take me a minute to remember...  oh, yeah, it was a big room with some kind of round deal on the wall.  A round deal that was all chained up, I think.  Yeah, and there were other chains coming from the round deal, too.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Nov 20, 2007)

*Raul at the door*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Moru shakes his head. "The only thing of note I remember was that he sensed the cube we ran into," the wizard says. He chitters a query to Retbi, asking if the familiar remembers anything important from their brief separation earlier, and passes anything along to his collegues.




"Then I'll go check out the control area.  Thea, stay here so you can coordinate my rescue." Raul says with a wink.

Raul will enter the stairs and move upwards, holding his light in one hand.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2007)

Making his way up the stairs, Raul comes to a small landing. An archway leads into the small room where he can see the barred window overlooking the troublesome door. There are a couple of stools in the room and a pair of crossbows hanging on the wall. Some sort of wheel is mounted to the wall and secured with a chain and pad lock. Everything in the room has a layer of dust on it.


----------



## Lou (Nov 20, 2007)

*Raul*

Returning to the doorway, Raul tells the others, "Who can pick a padlock or break one?  I left my crowbar at home."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 21, 2007)

"I can try my hand at getting it open, but I think some of the others might do a better job," Thea said.  Since there was no evidence of danger, she began to move into the room.  "If we can rest for a bit, I'll be able to employ magic to get it open."

OOC: I'll be travelling from tomorrow until Sunday night- while I may or may not have net access, I won't have my books, so my involvement may be a bit limited.  If we can camp, now might be a good time, while folks are sleeping off football/turkey-coma...


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2007)

OOC:  But the question is: Where do you feel would make a nice, cozy, safe camp site???  Remember, you didn't just ease into this particular dungeon area just right outside the city.  Wally Alphonsus led you on a rather extended trek through the 13th before you arrived here.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm back!!  Nice to see Alarion was of some help in the fight!
[/sblock]

Alarion stands watch with Soulfetter, leaving the tightrope act to the more acrobatic members of the squad.


----------



## Lou (Nov 21, 2007)

*Raul*

"Anyone want to come across and open this lock?" asks Raul?  Raul keeps glancing back to Thea as she moves up the stairs, listening for any indication of trouble.

[sblock=Wally?]Should Wally decide to cross, Raul will yell to Thea, "Wally's coming to help you!"[/sblock]

OOC:  Welcome back, Helfdan!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

Rahvin, still struggling with intestinal unrest makes his way to the rope. "I think I might be able to do something with that." Clearly not feeling well, he makes his way across and up the stairs to the lock and chains. After a careful search he pulls out his tools and makes short work of the lock. He collapses onto one of the old stools in the little room and smiles weakly at Thea. "Will there be anything else?"  

OOC: The lock and chain are removed and no traps were found. Actions?


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Retbi travels across the rope like he's walking on any stable surface; Moru has more trouble, but takes his time and care.

"If we pull the rope up behind us, and with the door locked on the other side, seems the control room's the most secure spot we're likely to find around here. I say we camp now and continue once we've recharged our energies."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

When Moru gets inside the control room he realizes that perhaps he was too hasty. The room is small and will be very cramped if everyone tries to find room to rest. It could be done, but the team will know each other a lot better after a night of such cozy accommodations.


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2007)

OOC:  I don't know about that!  They should have plenty of room if they make SoulFetter sleep outside the room on the stairs! hehe


----------



## Lou (Nov 21, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> When Moru gets inside the control room he realizes that perhaps he was too hasty. The room is small and will be very cramped if everyone tries to find room to rest. It could be done, but the team will know each other a lot better after a night of such cozy accommodations.




"If the landing and the arch will accomodate Soulfetter, then two of us could keep watch outside the door in shifts, while the others rest.  Just make sure the spellcasters get enough rest."  says Raul.


----------



## xedr (Nov 22, 2007)

[highlight]"Let's set up camp"[/highlight] says Darius. [highlight]"The control room should be very defensible"[/highlight]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"I think my talents will be better used standing watch from just outside the door - there's no room for me or my axe to work up there.

We'll probably be better served with a watch out here anyway.  If anything disturbs the outside watchers, those inside will have plenty of time to prepare as we fight defensively up the stairs (or simply hold them at the hole).

I'll sleep out here when I'm off watch as well, if that's all right with the rest of you.  That way whoever relieves me will have me handy to wake if things go amiss."


----------



## xedr (Nov 24, 2007)

DMs: can we assume everybody gets across the hole and we get camp set up? I think Raul, Darius, and SF will each take a watch and let Alarion get some rest to heal up.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2007)

OOC: If the consensus is to rest then yes, everyone can make it across safely and settle in. Do you want to search the fallen orcrats first? Does anybody want to have a little mushroom snack?


----------



## Lou (Nov 24, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> DMs: can we assume everybody gets across the hole and we get camp set up? I think Raul, Darius, and SF will each take a watch and let Alarion get some rest to heal up.




Raul will help hold the rope so everyone can cross.

OOC:  Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 26, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*


Alarion bows at Darius.  "I appreciate the gesture, my friend.  But should you need me, do not hesitate to wake me."


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2007)

*OOC:  Healing for Alarion, etc.*

The rule is that you get back one hit point per level for a night's rest.  But stand by, there may be a House Rule coming (maybe even before dawn!) to change that.  (We pity the poor fools who leave their cleric at home!)  (And knowing that Alarion is a doctor in RL just makes it worse, for crying out loud!  )  Be sure and let us know if there will be any others who will have uninterrupted rest periods, and I am going to assume that this will incude those who draw first and last watches, unless other circumstances trump this ruling later.

BTW, I know there's got to be at least one of you will some healing skill,* RIGHT???? * Our House Rule will probably require a Healing Skill check DC ??????, so grab your tourniquets and dust of your leeches!  (Scotley, I TOLD you we shouldn't let them play in the street without a trauma surgeon handy!)


----------



## Lou (Nov 26, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> The rule is that you get back one hit point per level for a night's rest.  But stand by, there may be a House Rule coming (maybe even before dawn!) to change that.  (We pity the poor fools who leave their cleric at home!)  (And knowing that Alarion is a doctor in RL just makes it worse, for crying out loud!  )  Be sure and let us know if there will be any others who will have uninterrupted rest periods, and I am going to assume that this will incude those who draw first and last watches, unless other circumstances trump this ruling later.
> 
> BTW, I know there's got to be at least one of you will some healing skill,* RIGHT???? * Our House Rule will probably require a Healing Skill check DC ??????, so grab your tourniquets and dust of your leeches!  (Scotley, I TOLD you we shouldn't let them play in the street without a trauma surgeon handy!)




Raul volunteers, "I'll take the middle watch and tend to any who are wounded during the night.  That is, unless someone else has more healing training."

OOC:  Raul is I think the closest to a healer that the party has, with Heal 4, thanks to his Monastic Education campaign bonus feat.  Should I roll a heal check?


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> Raul volunteers, "I'll take the middle watch and tend to any who are wounded during the night.  That is, unless someone else has more healing training."  OOC:  I think Raul is the best healer that the party has, with Heal 4, thanks to his Monastic Education campaign bonus feat.  Should I roll a heal check?



OOC:  You're going to need one heal check for each patient.  Don't forget to add in all your modifiers to the roll (+4 for skill ranks, + 2 wisdom modifier, + 2 for a helaing kit if you can borrow one (shame you don't have one!).  The DC for this roll is set by rule at 15 (PH, p. 75). 

btw-- that little bitty font hurts my eyes!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 26, 2007)

OOC: I'll post a full reply once ENW is working enough to let me read what I have missed, but I wanted to mention that Jonas has a wand of Cure Light Wounds and can use it. So we do have some limited healing.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thea seemed incredibly glad about the possibility of an evening's rest- she would have been far happier getting a good night's sleep back home, but being a constable meant making a few sacrifices for the cause.  She only hoped that their boss wouldn't get too worried about the Squad...

As the group began to set up camp, Thea fretted for a moment or two- she was a city girl, after all, and her idea of "camping" involved renting a room at an inn, not sleeping on a dusty floor...  "We ought to go back and search those orcrats- they might have some clues as to their lair or allies that could help our exploration.  And I think that if we leave them out there, they'll be gone by morning.  They aren't too far away, so it shouldn't take long- does anyone want to come along to act as a guard?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2007)

*OOC:  Raul's First Aid and Other Healing*

*Raul*, you can provide first aid care for up to six patients at one time.  But you need some healing-type supplies, and a healer's kit gives you a +2 bonus, anyway.  The only healer's kit in the party belongs to *Darius*.  Maybe he'll let you borrow it?   

A DC 15 Heal Check will double the healing rate from 1 to 2 points per level (of the wounded person) per 8 hrs rest, and/or 2 ability score points per 8 hrs rest.  If you do this overnight, you're going to miss some sleep.  You'll wind up getting about 4-5 hours of sleep, so you won't be in top form tomorrow, but there will be no negative modifiers for having just one night interrupted like this, though.  (We'll just need you to be a little bit drowsy all day.)  If you do it two nights in a row, then we'll have to talk.  :\ 

Still, the best, most potent healing available to everyone now would seem to be the Wand of Cure Light Wounds that *Jonas* is weilding.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC: Don't forget the mushrooms!


----------



## Lou (Nov 27, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> As the group began to set up camp, Thea fretted for a moment or two...  "We ought to go back and search those orcrats- they might have some clues as to their lair or allies that could help our exploration.  And I think that if we leave them out there, they'll be gone by morning.  They aren't too far away, so it shouldn't take long- does anyone want to come along to act as a guard?"




Raul responds, "You're right Thea, if we're going to do this, we should do it right.  Darius, how about helping Thea and me search the bodies?  We could even arrange them to make them look like a camp...  Anyway, Darius, I need to borrow your healers kit."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 27, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> Raul volunteers, "I'll take the middle watch and tend to any who are wounded during the night.  That is, unless someone else has more healing training."




"I have no training in healing but do have a handy wand that will work as well, though you may need to help me decide who needs the healing the most" replies Jonas pulling out a slender, intricately carved shaft of wood.

"Bruno and I can pull a watch as well"


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "I have no training in healing but do have a handy wand that will work as well, though you may need to help me decide who needs the healing the most" replies Jonas pulling out a slender, intricately carved shaft of wood.
> 
> "Bruno and I can pull a watch as well"




"I don't mean to be a weak link, but if I don't get a full sleep cycle, I won't be able to channel energies properly tomorrow," the wizard says, moving to take his place for sleep. "But I don't think I fared too badly with that lizard; that same night's rest ought to do me fine without burning through the magics of your wand, Jonas."

[sblock=OOC]At 1 point per level, Moru would get back to 20 out of 23 HP overnight, so I don't see a need to burn the wand charges. He needs time to prep spells after he sleeps, though. I won't muck with the prepped spells on his character sheet for now. Do let us know if we manage the 8 hours uninterrupted, though; I want to change out some of the spells he prepped before rather than just "re-upping" the list I had.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Nov 27, 2007)

Darius sheathes his sword and digs through his backpack to find the healer's kit. [highlight]"Here Raul, you might as well hold on to this. I'm not even sure I remember how to use it."[/highlight] Darius then starts searching bodies and dragging them down the hall to the entrance to the water elemental's room. [highlight]"We shouldn't leave these bodies too near our camp - they're bound to attract attention and carrion feeders. Wally, please keep an eye our while I move the bodies."[/highlight][sblock=ooc]Couple of search rolls (1d20+3=20, 1d20+3=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

Thea, Darius and Wally make their way back across the rope over the pit and begin to search and drag bodies. In the end Thea ends up with a wand, 18 gold, 39 silver and 40 copper pieces and 2 daggers, 3 bolas, a singed wooded club, the holy symbol of a Orcish god and an odd bottle. Darius finds 25 gold, 30 silver and 25 copper, 3 singed wooden clubs, a short sword, a spear, 4 bolas, 2 of the odd bottles and chiped flawed gem worth perhaps 5 gp. Their is some rancid looking food that even Wally isn't interested in and several suits of poorly made, flea infested studded leather armor. Thea suspects that Wally managed to pocket a few coins, but she isn't sure and he seems to have more daggers that she remembers. The odd bottles are a translucent lavender color with many bubbles in the glass. These are readily identifiable as a bottle made by the Summerling Tribe of Wood Elves. Of course, now the bottles are now filled or partially filled with cheap, crappy orc rotgut booze that smells vaguely of feet and grilled snails, but the nature of the glass identifies it as something that was taken from the Summerlings. The short sword and daggers are surprisingly well made and appear to be fairly new. Much nicer than any of the other obviously cast-off or Orc-made goods.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

[sblock=Jonas and anybody that makes a DC20 knowledge nature check]The big lizard the orcs were riding doesn't come from the area. Such a beast is native to an area well south of Lauralie Summerhome.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC: Once we get some heal checks from Raul we can advance time until morning. 

The watch notes a couple of carrion crawlers making their way out of the hole in the floor and moving off toward the heap of orcrat bodies. Otherwise, the watches prove uneventful and you get a restful night.


----------



## Lou (Nov 27, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Once we get some heal checks from Raul we can advance time until morning.
> 
> The watch notes a couple of carrion crawlers making their way out of the hole in the floor and moving off toward the heap of orcrat bodies. Otherwise, the watches prove uneventful and you get a restful night.




"Who besides Alarion needs tending during the night?" asks Raul.  "Those who need healing should sleep towards the stairs, so I won't step on those who just want sleep. "

Raul will make sure he has a small path to tend the injured during the night.

[sblock=rolls]healing check for Alarion 19:  Healing check for Alarion (1d20+6=19)

Extra healing checks:  Only good for patient #3 (where Alarion was #1)

Extra Healing checks (1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=21, 1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=10) 


[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 27, 2007)

*Alarion*

Alarion sets about removing his banded armor, but keeps his sword and shield close at hand.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC: SoulFetter's down 10, so could use tending, but he's still got 30 left so if anyone else needs it worse, just speak up . . .


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2007)

*Nighttime Again, OOC*

OOC:  Raul is able to provide good help to Alarion with his healing skill, so Alarion will recover 10 hp during the night.   SoulFetter will be Raul's healing check #2, which Raul didn't think was good enough to succeed at first, but, somehow, SoulFetter's wounds closed up better than expected and he gets back 10 for the night's rest.  (Raul almost felt like there was some gentle, warm, healing presence helping him when he tended to SoulFetter's wounds.) I'm not sure who else had Raul perform healing, not everyone seems to be keeping a current hit point total in the rogue's gallery (which would help tremendously, btw), but I do know that Moru declined use of the wand.  Everyone else needs to chime in now so we can see where everyone stands, who needs Raul's skills, and who need's Jonas's wand, if anyone.  Thanks.

SoulFetter will be as good as new in the morning.


----------



## xedr (Nov 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Darius is only down 2hp (out of 48), so he'll just sleep it off. He's managed to be in the wrong place at the right time and consequently he's missed a lot of the melee fighting.[/sblock]Darius displays his collections from the search to all. Unless anybody (other than Wally) objects, he'll pocket the money and gem with the intention of divvying it up with the others the next time they meet in the Polished Staff.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 27, 2007)

*SoulFetter's Morning Prep*

After everyone wakes up and the group has had their breakfast and are prepared to leave, SoulFetter speaks up:

"I need a few minutes in the guard room to make a pact with a new Vestige."  He looks somewhat uncomfortable and hesitates a moment before speaking again.  "I know some of you are scholars.  If you wish to observe, I would be willing.  Though like to be gruesome, there is no danger involved - these are not unholy creatures or the undead, and there is no element of control to be lost.  I will summon a Vestige and bargain with it for temporary use of its abilities."

[sblock=For anyone wishing to observe the summoning]The huge young Urgant treads up the stairs to the room, followed by those whose scholarly curiosity urges them to do so.  He clears a space in the center of the room, takes out a piece of charcoal, and begins to inscribe a strange circular sigil on the floor, asking the others to stand outside the symbol.  Once this is accomplished, he stands just to one side of the sigil and begins to chant in a singsong voice of a much higher pitch than his usual bass rumble.

Soon a coiled heap appears within the seal, which then begins to heave and toss about.  Within moments it is apparent that something is standing up from within the coil.  It is a strange, grotesque apparition - a female dwarf with great worms for legs and three heads: a lion, a bull, and a female dwarf. The powerfully muscled form strains beneath the finery of an empress, and her fingers glitter with more than a dozen jeweled rings.  In one hand she holds a red-hot, star-shaped branding iron.  As soon as she manifests completely, the lion head begins trying to bite the bull, causing that head to scream in terror and pull away.  With an irritated look, the strange creature reaches up with her free hand and grasps the lions mouth, holding it firmly shut.

The Vestige and the Urgant carry out a conversation in that same singsong language.  After a minute or two of fierce bargaining, SoulFetter presents his left hand, palm up.  With a gleeful look the dwarf releases the lions mouth - it immediately renews its efforts to get at the bull's head, which again sets up a fearful clamor - and grabs the offered hand.  She quickly presses the red hot brand into SoulFetter's palm.  The smell of burning flesh fills the air as the Urgant grits his teeth around his obvious agony.  With a soft clap of displaced air, the disfigured dwarf vanishes - leaving behind only the charcoal seal.  SoulFetter steps onto the seal, scuffing and smearing it beyond recognition.

When he looks at the group surrounding him, he appears somewhat more avaristic and cunning than usual.  "My friends, I did not bargain well this day.  Aym has consented to allow me the use of her talents, but I fear she will exert rather more influence on me than I would like."

[sblock=OOC]Missed my Bargain Check with Aym by one.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC:  Morning has arrived, then, and SoulFetter has done his "binder thingy."  Everyone gets back 5 hp for the night's rest, possibly more for those who have had monkish medical attention. (Alarion and SoulFetter get back 10 each, no one else has claimed any healing yet.)


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 28, 2007)

*Alarion* 

Alarion rises early, feeling much better after Raul's ministrations.  WHile Soulfetter does his bargaining, he carefully cleans and re-dons his arms and armor, inspecting them for any damage.


----------



## xedr (Nov 28, 2007)

Darius offers his trail rations to anybody who wants breakfast. [highlight]"I guess the first order of business is getting those doors opened"[/highlight] he says, peering through the small window and brushing breakfast crumbs off of his chest plate. Taking his time, Darius approaches the wheel and tentatively tries turning it clockwise.


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2007)

*Darius and the Wheel*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Darius offers his trail rations to anybody who wants breakfast. [highlight]"I guess the first order of business is getting those doors opened"[/highlight] he says, peering through the small window and brushing breakfast crumbs off of his chest plate. Taking his time, Darius approaches the wheel and tentatively tries turning it clockwise.



Give us a strength check, please.


----------



## xedr (Nov 28, 2007)

Finding that the wheel does not immediately turn, Darius tries turning in the counterclockwise direction before studying the arrangement to determine which way the wheel is supposed to go. Deciding that clockwise is the right direction, Darius puts some strength into his attempt to turn the wheel. [sblock=ooc]Not sure how to roll this, but let's try turning the wheel (1d20+3=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2007)

*The Wheel*

ooc:  that was the right idea, just not enough booty behind the attempt.

ic:  Darius strains against the wheel, which appears as if it will give momentarily, but he is unable to turn it alone.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 28, 2007)

*Alarion*

The knight from Tovarre leans into the wheel, attempting to help Darius
[sblock=OOC]
Helping Daius with the wheel:  14 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2007)

*The Wheel*

The two doughty warriors, Alarion of Tovarre and Darius Watson, combine their might to turn the wheel.  What wheel could resist such a compelling effort??!  The wheel turns, the chains begin to move across the ceiling towards the wall with the wheel, and a subtle shudder is heard from the hallway below.

"Great job, fellows!  Now we're getting somewhere!" says Wally Alphonsus, wringing his hands together with glee.

After a couple of turns, the warriors reach the limits of the device, and stop.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2007)

Jonas will head to the little window to see what progress has been made in the hallway.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas will use a charge on the wand in the morning to heal Alarion

Jonas heals Alarion (1d8+1=8) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2007)

*The Door*

[sblock=Alarion]You might have seen it, but I didn't want you to miss the Cure Light from Jonas for 8 hp. [/sblock]

[sblock=Jonas]The big doors are now open.  It looks from here like it opens on a wide corridor.[/sblock]



"And there was great celebration throughout the land, and the people feasted upon the oxen, and the swine, and the pomegranates, and the orangutans, and ......."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2007)

"Alright boys, the doors are open, we can actually move ahead with finding out lost halfling." relays Jonas


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thea woke up slowly, and very much out of sorts- this was hardly the sort of shelter she was used to, and cold rations were no substitute for hot tea and a full breakfast.  Still, she was a dedicated constable, and her spirits seemed to brighten as they broke camp and got ready to move on.  After all, as bad as they were feeling right now the halfling they were looking for was probably doing even worse...

She took a few quick preparations but otherwise seemed ready to go.

OOC: The normal healing for rest ought to be enough for her.  She'll cast Endure Elements on herself once she wakes up, and when they're ready to go she use her Hat of Disguise to get back into her Orcish undercover ID; skill modifier with the Hat is +17.


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus*

"Hey, Sugar!" Wally says to Thea with a bawdy, almost lewd, wink, "Where have you been hiding?  I didn't notice you around at bedtime last night, and believe me I looked.  Oh!  I looked!"


----------



## Lou (Nov 29, 2007)

*Raul*

Raul yawns and packs away the healing kit from Darius.  Raul yawns again as he stretches and performs his morning meditations.  When everyone is ready to move out, Raul yawns and stands up, ready to go, rubbing his eyes.  "Ok, I'm ready."


----------



## xedr (Nov 29, 2007)

Looking through the window, Darius asks Wally [highlight]"Are you sure those doors lead in the right direction?"[/highlight]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2007)

Wally shoots Darius a withering look, clearly displeased to be interrupted. "Hey, who's the guide here constable sir? If you think you can do better just take off and see if you ever find that little furry footed scribbler down here. I've never been this way, but I'm pretty sure I know where we can get back on ground I know from here. Unless you want to go back there and spend the next six months hauling rocks away from that cave in, this is the path we take."


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus*

Motioning for the constables to follow him, Wally starts to head back out of the door of the control room to make his winding way back out to the corridor with the big doors.

"Come on, then, let's get this show on the road!"

[more discussion?  is everyone following?]


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 29, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Thank you, friend Jonas."   Alarion nods gratefully at the ranger before moving up beside Wally.  "Lead on, then, good guide."


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

When he wakes, Moru excuses himself to find the most secluded spot their accomodations allow. He produces a large book from his backpack, and with Retbi being uncharactaristically silent and attentive on his shoulder, the wizard turns the pages in the book in a careful meditative state. 

When he's finished, he returns the book to his pack smiling. "Ready when everyone else is."

[sblock=OOC]He'll hold off casting his Mage Armor for right now, since it only lasts 5 hours. Spells prepped today:

Cantrips (4+1 DC 13/14): Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ghost Sound, Resistance, Acid Splash(S)
1st level (4+1 DC 14/15): Feather Fall, Mage Armor, Magic Missle x2, Grease(S)
2nd level (3+1 DC 15/16): Invisibility, Resist Energy, Protection from Arrows, Summon Monster 2(S)
3rd level (2+1 DC 16/17): Lightning Bolt, Fireball, Summon Monster 3(S)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2007)

*Retbi Sen*

[sblock=Retbi chitters to Moru]_"Good job, Boss!  I notice you loaded up a lot more than you did for yesterday.  Planning to kick some butt and take some names, huh?  Oh boy, I can't wait to watch this!"_[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Hey, Sugar!" Wally says to Thea with a bawdy, almost lewd, wink, "Where have you been hiding?  I didn't notice you around at bedtime last night, and believe me I looked.  Oh!  I looked!"




Thea even managed a credible imitation of an orcish chuckle.  "I hope you're better at guiding than you are at looking."  From the tone of her voice, she was hardly being serious- they needed Wally's help, and despite his (many) faults, he had been quite an asset so far...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Motioning for the constables to follow him, Wally starts to head back out of the door of the control room to make his winding way back out to the corridor with the big doors.
> 
> "Come on, then, let's get this show on the road!"




Thea took her place in the group's marching order, ready to head out...

OOC: Onwards!


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus, Constables for the Lovelorn*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Thea even managed a credible imitation of an orcish chuckle.  "I hope you're better at guiding than you are at looking."  From the tone of her voice, she was hardly being serious- they needed Wally's help, and despite his (many) faults, he had been quite an asset so far...



"C'Mon, admit it, ol' Wally's beginnin' ta get to ya, huh?"  Wally says with another bawdy wink.  
"It's ok to admit it:  Little Miss Goody-Good Constable's got a bit of a bad side, doesn't she??  I won't tell.....  Probably."  Then Wally straightens up, clears his throat, and says, "But that's just gonna have to wait baby, I gots a job to do now."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2007)

OOC: Okay, if there is nothing further we'll move ahead in the morning.


----------



## xedr (Nov 30, 2007)

Darius pauses to chain the wheel back in place and lock it. [highlight]"I'd hate to be trapped on the other side."[/highlight] Darius is then one of the first back across the hole to stand watch in the corridor while every body else works their way across.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2007)

OOC: Hehehe, would we be so cruel as to trap you?


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2007)

OOC:  Shoot!!  I told you they'd remember that!

IC:  Everyone makes it back to the now open Large Door with only minor difficulty.  Here we go, then!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2007)

The Constables and their guide manage to assemble into the standard marching order. Rahvin puts on a brave face, but he looks pale and those of you who slept closest to him know that he had a rough night of gastric distress. 

The door leads to a short entry hall 20' wide. The dust on the floor swirls about your feet as you enter. The frescoes on the walls are largely obscured by the dust and cobwebs of the ages, but seem to depict scenes of harvest and nature's bounty. The tunnel opens up into a much larger area with a soaring vaulted ceiling. The room has large wreath shaped chandeliers hanging high above the floor. They are currently dark. The room seems to be filled with small pools perhaps 10' in diameter and sloping from 2' deep at the edges to 4' in the center, columns covered in sculpted ivy and low couches or divans now long rotted and mostly collapsed. There is no water in most of the pools though a few have puddles of brackish water in the bottom. A central alter is lit from above by stained glass of the sun, clouds and sky. You are too far underground for the light to be natural. The glow must be some sort of divine magic above the panes of glass. The glass is darkened by dust and cobwebs so the room recieves only dim illumination in the center with the rest being dark, except where your own light sources fall. It seems most things of value have been long since removed in haste. The alter set has been taken and it you see places where it appears that statuary or art has been removed. There are some exits across the room perhaps a 100' away. One corner of the room has caved in and is filled with rubble. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## xedr (Dec 1, 2007)

Watching carefully for droppings, tracks, or other signs of predators, Darius signals an advance into the room. [highlight]"Let's steer clear of the empty pools"[/highlight] he murmurs to his companions.


----------



## Lou (Dec 1, 2007)

*Raul at the back*

Raul careful watches behind the group as they leave the hallway, looking both ways one last time, and enter the room.  As the party moves across the room, Raul glances around and behind from time to time.


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2007)

Give us spot checks, everyone, please.  Raul gets a +3 circumstance bonus to his check, and Jonas and Bruno each get +2.

[sblock=Wally's spot check]Wally's spot check = 10.  Wally's still concentrating on leering at Thea mischievously.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=Spot Check]1d20-1=11[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 1, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

"Wisely spoken, friend Darius.  Onward we, bravely!"  Alarion raises his shield and leads the way into the ruined fane.  

[sblock=OOC]

Spot Check 16 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Dec 2, 2007)

*Raul at the back is watchful*

[sblock=spot check]Spot Check (+3CB) (1d20+11=30) 

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thea followed the others,trying to be alert for every detail- as is often the case, that attempt to focus everywhere meant her attention was not terribly focused on any particular place...

OOC: [sblock] Spot roll (1d20+4), roll 14; ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1402205 ) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Thea followed the others,trying to be alert for every detail- as is often the case, that attempt to focus everywhere meant her attention was not terribly focused on any particular place...



[sblock=Amalthea "Thea" Varangiar](Perhaps Thea is beginning to think about Wally more than she intends???    j/k)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 2, 2007)

Jonas and Bruno head down the hall, alert as usual to any sign of trouble.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas and Bruno Spot checks (1d20+11=28, 1d20+7=14) 
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Dec 2, 2007)

Darius's sunrod seems to flicker, creating shadows in the dust cloud around his feet. Spot check (1d20+2=9)


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2007)

*Raul and Jonas*

[sblock=Raul and Jonas]You are watching closely when part of a shadow of the edge of one of the pools detaches itself and  moves up to merge with the shadow of a nearby divan.[/sblock]
Next actions, all?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Since SoulFetter didn't see anything, he'll do has his teammate suggested and stay away from the pools - he's standing ready to take out anything that attacks the group.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 2, 2007)

"Uh, hey Moru, can shadows move on there own? Cuz I just saw one leave that pool over there and move to that wrecked furniture"  warns Jonas


----------



## Lou (Dec 3, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Uh, hey Moru, can shadows move on there own? Cuz I just saw one leave that pool over there and move to that wrecked furniture"  warns Jonas



Hearing Jonas' comment, Raul speaks up, "Wow, I saw that, too!  So I wasn't imagining that?"

"Look alive folks!  The shadows in here are alive!"


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2007)

*Shadows?*

But, you see, the thing is that there are shadows everywhere in this room.  In fact, the dim and diffuse light from the "fake skylights" in the ceiling is really not enough to see by, so all that it does is cast more shadows, in the corners, in the pools, near the divans (or what's left of some of them), near the altar, etc.   The attached map is incomplete to reflect the dimness of the situation, but it will at least give you an idea of where you are.

Please Note that I made minor adjustments to the marching order to reflect the outcome of the spot checks (I switched Moru and Raul).  The other choice was to move you all further into the room, but I thought you might prefer this way.  Sorry?


----------



## Lou (Dec 3, 2007)

*Raul*

"Let's advance slowly in a defensive posture.  Wally, look watch carefully to your left.  Something moved over there." advises Raul.  Raul fingers his shuriken, ready to throw.


----------



## xedr (Dec 3, 2007)

Darius draws his sword as he steps cautiously towards the altar. [sblock=ooc]I'm feeling the need for an init roll (1d20+2=13)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Uh, hey Moru, can shadows move on there own? Cuz I just saw one leave that pool over there and move to that wrecked furniture"  warns Jonas




Moru frowns. "I'm going to say no, but there's all sorts of things that look like shadows. And I went and left my light spells untouched in my book." 

The wizard draws a piece of cured leather from his spell component pouch as the others cautiously move forward. There's a brief shimmer in the air around him as he mumbles Sylvanopteran phrases, then it's seemingly gone. Moru, however, seems slightly more comforted as he holds his crossbow ready.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Mage Armor on himself[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 4, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight readies sword and shield as he walks forward with Darius.  "Let us know if you see any more movement, my friends."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Please note that SoulFetter's new Vestige grants him Low Light Vision - if that helps . . .[/sblock]

SoulFetter advances into the room with his friends, his great axe at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2007)

*The Altar*

You approach the altar without further incident.  The altar itself is a five-foot-high stone platform ten feet wide by fifteen feet long, with steps cut into the altar leading up to the top at the midpoints of the east and west sides (which only leaves about two-and-one-half feet of usable space on the top of the altar between the two sets of steps).  The outer edges of the platform are festooned with a great many  bas relief carvings that are richly and colorfully painted.  Meda's symbol, a golden chalice, is a frequently recurring theme in the carvings.  The scenes on the altar also show the harvesting of grain, threshing, kneading, baking, and feasting.  These more domestic scenes are on the lower portions of the altar.  As you look at these carvings and progress from the lowest upward, the character of the carvings seems to undergo a subtle change, and the "fertility" aspect of the Earth Mother takes on an entirely different meaning.  By the time you get to the uppermost carvings near the top edge of the Altar platform, they are depicting, in vibrant color and great anatomical detail, some very involved and exquisite fertility rituals (many of which involve "threshing and kneading" of a completely different sort) performed by some bountifully-endowed priestesses of Meda who are assisted and serviced by their noble and dutiful priest counterparts, and all of whom, priest and priestess alike, are physically blessed quite beyond normal expectation.  On top of the altar stand four stone pillars (each about three feet tall and two feet in diameter), two on the north half and two on the south half.  Each pillar has a pair of chains attached near its top, and the chains end with bracelets.  That is about all that you can tell without making a more detailed examination.

Wally gets a sly, almost wicked, grin on his face and says to Thea with another bawdy wink, "Those pictures give you any ideas, Sugar?  Maybe you and I could demonstrate for the other constables?"


----------



## xedr (Dec 4, 2007)

Darius growls [highlight]"Wally, shut up and attend to your duties as guide."[/highlight] Darius leads the group in a cautious detour around the left side of the altar and onward towards the exit in the far wall, his sword pointing the way.


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus*

Wally looks half crushed and half angry when he says, "Hey!!  Just because YOU'RE not gettin' any is no reason for me to stop trying!"


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 5, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Wally, 'tis your choice if you wish to romance the Lady Amalthea...  but you WILL treat her with the respect due to a lady."  Alarion's voice is low, but iron-clad, as he walks beside Darius.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter's bass rumble from the back ranks carries clearly - 

"Perhaps he believes he _is_ treating her with the respect due a lady - I suspect he is complimenting her, in his own - admittedly uncouth - way."


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2007)

*Wally Alphosus*

Wally says no more, just lowers his head a bit and mumurs something softly and unintelligibly.  Then, he points ahead to the south, the party having passed by the altar to the east, with it on your right hand.  "This should be the right way, up ahead here."


----------



## xedr (Dec 5, 2007)

Darius relents slightly. [highlight]"Sorry Wally - I'm just nervous about getting out of this exposed area. Let's move it along."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus*

Wally does not meet Darius's gaze when he speaks to him, rather, he looks ahead, shrugs, and says, "Yes, I'm sure of it now, this is the proper way.  Let us make a swift end to this business."

You pass through a door at the far side of the temple, and Wally is moving pretty quickly now.  You walk for what feels like a mile or more, twisting and turning, climbing and descending stairs, passing through some areas that look as though no one has been here for many years.  There is no lighting at all, and some stalactites and stalagmites are even beginning to grow from the limestone bricks.  Finally, you pass through a very heavy door bound with corroded brass bands that is almost too stuck to pry open.  SoulFetter, Darius, Alarion, Jonas, and Raul finally manage to get it to open.

On the other side of the door is a large brass plate emblazoned with a holy symbol of Meda.  Beyond the door, you can see that you are no longer in worked tunnels, but once again in natural caverns.  Wally is absoutely beaming!  "See, I told you I'd find the way!!  Come on, we're almost there, now!"

OOC:  How's everybody doing back there?


----------



## Lou (Dec 6, 2007)

*Raul*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> You walk for what feels like a mile or more, twisting and turning, climbing and descending stairs, passing through some areas that look as though no one has been here for many years.  There is no lighting at all, and some stalactites and stalagmites are even beginning to grow from the limestone bricks.  Finally, you pass through a very heavy door bound with corroded brass bands that is almost too stuck to pry open.  Darius, Alarion, Jonas, and Raul finally manage to get it to open.
> 
> OOC:  How's everybody doing back there?




Raul asks, "After that Sunday morning stroll, should we rest for a bit before we move on?"  Raul pants slightly from the exertion.

OOC:  Roughly how many branches did we pass/take along the way?  If we lose Wally, are we doomed?


----------



## Fenris (Dec 6, 2007)

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  Roughly how many branches did we pass/take along the way?  If we lose Wally, are we doomed?




OOC:Nah, Bruno will be able to follow Soulfetter's stink all the way back


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2007)

OOC:  Well, Raul, I was going to say that the aswer to your question is "probably," but, then I saw Jonas's astute observation.  (Sorry, SF!    )

The door that you just pried back opens onto a sort of "landing" that protrudes from the wall of a large cavern.  You are standing, perhaps resting is more accurate   , on the "landing" or ledge that is at the top of a natural staircase that leads slowly and gradually down to the cavern floor below.  Raul, getting that door open was quite a job, so there is nothing "slight" about the exertion that was required.  You all worked so hard that you even made Bruno tired!  He is taking a break, lying on the cool stone floor of the ledge.  The cavern extends further to the right and to the left than it does straight ahead, so you conclude that you have entered a passageway of some sortm that is of indeterminate origin, destination, depth, and length.  Across the cavern from your present position, you see an area of extensive fungal growth that looks from here like some sort of mushroom farm.  And you also hear the sound of running water that would seem to emanate from the same general area.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thea had been mostly quiet during the journey- responding to Wally's comments would only encourage him, and her fellow constables had handled the matter well enough.  Now, as they looked out across the underground wilderness ahead, she sighed.  "So we've got to go down there, huh?  Are we getting anywhere close to our destination, do you think?  I've had enough mushrooms for one trip..."


----------



## xedr (Dec 7, 2007)

Darius stares out into the dark cavernous space. [highlight]"Are we still under the city? I never suspected all this was down here. I wonder if our halfling simply got lost down here."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2007)

*OOC:  Good Point, Darius*

Well, since your odometers appear to be on the fritz, all you're sure of is that it sure FEELS like you've traveled well beyond the city boundaries.  In LINEAR distance, that is.  But you have traveled in various directions, too, so what your total displacement is in any given direction is impossible for you to determine without some frame of reference.  Clear as mud?  Perfect!


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2007)

"Alright, no sense in wasting time, up boy!" calls Jonas to Bruno and the Jonas leads Bruno down the stairs sniffing as he goes.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Alright, no sense in wasting time, up boy!" calls the Jonas to Bruno.  (      )




Bruno stetches luxuriantly, shakes his head vigorously for a few seconds, and dutifully follows the Jonas down the steps, also sniffing.

OOC:  I have finally, and at long last, located all of the enWorld threads in which I am involved, and I now have them saved to IE favorites.  So, now, I guess it's about time for them to get the "my subscribed threads" function working again.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2007)

Wally sniffs and shakes his head. "There is a nasty little Gnome around here we don't want to meet. He's always playing his tricks on travelers. We have a tight passage to squeeze through and then we'll be sneaking past the giant's lair." He sets off to the right. After a few natural caverns and some twists and turns it narrows into a single passage that just keeps getting shorter and shorter. Soon Soulfetter has to stoop and then as the others begin to duck he is forced to hands and knees. The passage remains about 15' wide, but very low, perhaps 4' feet and getting shorter. The passage is sloping slightly downward. Eventually it gets to a point where everyone has to crawl and poor Soulfetter is having to remove bulking items and slide on his back pulling himself along. After about 10' of this unpleasantness you hit water. The condensation in the caves has allowed about three inches of water to pool here. While not enough water to cause harm it is cold and you will all have to crawl though it getting soaked. Wally assures you that the passage will start to get bigger just beyond the water. Wally pauses at the edge of the water to scoop up some in his hands and drink it. "Ah, for some reason this is sweetest pool down here." He refills his water skin and seems to be taking childlike glee in drinking the water. "I'd bottle this stuff and sell it, but nobody buys water." Bruno also seems eager for a taste. 

OOC: Any special actions or precautions before you continue? Changes to weapons or light sources perhaps? Anybody thirsty?


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 9, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion slings his shield over his back, and sheathes his sword, unwieldy in such close quarters.  He readies his dagger, sniffs at the water, and then takes a small sip.


----------



## Lou (Dec 9, 2007)

*Raul at the back*

As the party moves into tight quarters, Raul resumes his place at the very back of the group.  His ability to fight from the ground might come in handy in situations like these.  Raul moves carefully through the short passges, avoiding being kicked in the head by Soulfetter.  As the group stops in the water, Raul decides to taste this "delightful" water.


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2007)

*OOC:  Marching Order*

Sorry I forgot to say so sooner, but I was figuring that you resumed your normal marching order very soon after spying that "shadowy thing" back there, since it was more or less my fault that you deviated from it, anyway.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2007)

[sblock=Those tasting the water]You find the water has a pleasant sweet taste from the minerals within.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2007)

With Bruno eager, Jonas lets him have a drink, and pauses himself to refresh himself.

"So was that shadow we saw back there the gnome?" Jonas asks Wally


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus*

"What shadow?  Where?  I didn't see any shadow," says Wally to Jonas.


----------



## xedr (Dec 10, 2007)

Darius stares at Wally in disbelief [highlight]"Water is water - nobody would ever pay for it"[/highlight] After sampling the water, however, Darius says [highlight]"... unless of course, you call it something else. Some nonsense word, like gatorade"[/highlight] Darius refills his waterskin from the spring.


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

As he begins shivering from the cold water, Moru asks "Are there more wet paths we'll need to cross? I can dry us off after this to avoid our catching a chill, but if there's something ... less pleasant we'll have to be traveling through, I'd rather save the aether and use my cantrip then."


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2007)

*Wally Alphonsus*

"No, I believe that's it.  Unless you want to save your magic to use on the way out......", says Wally.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thea was very glad that her spell protected her from the chill of the water- it was bad enough just being soaked, without having to be cold in the bargain.  She took the time to fill her own waterskin, but otherwise she was ready to move along- the brief stop allowed her enough time to update her makeshift map, but that had not taken long.

All in all, she couldn't wait to get back up to the city- warm clean clothes, a real meal, an actual bed...  Hopefully they would find the missing halfling soon.


----------



## xedr (Dec 11, 2007)

Turning his thoughts to sneaking past the giant's lair, Darius asks Wally [highlight]"Do we need to hide our lights when we sneak past the giant?"[/highlight] Darius finds a dry spot on the back of his shirt, and he uses it to wipe the water from his bowstring and sword.


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2007)

((OOC: Are we still moving through the water, or have we made it out the other side? Whenever we get to stand up out of the muck, Moru will go ahead and cast his Prestidigitation to dry everyone off))


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

You've crossed the water and come back onto dry land now.  Moru is kind enough to magically dry everyone, so you're all quite toasty again.

OOC:  This next bit is Scotley's baby.  He's currently traveling on business, but he should be home pretty soon.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2007)

*A Trap!*

Wally looks confused, "I just had a bath and now you're cleaning me with magic? You surface dwellers have some strange habits." 

He sets off again walking and talking.  "We are getting close the giant's lair now. He's too big to fit in under there." He points back at the water. "We will be in a big cavern and I usually slip past far enough from his place that he never knows I've been there. The passage is getting wider and Stalactites and Stalagmites begin to appear. The ceiling rises quickly out of sight. The smell of sheep wafts past. Sniffing the air and grinning Wally says,  "If your hungry we can nab one of his sheep. I don't think he can count past ten unless he takes his shoes off, so he'll never miss one."

OOC: Listen checks and Reflex saves for all please, resolve your listen checks and read the appropriate post before making your Reflex checks. You can read those for lower numbers if you wish. 

[sblock=Listen 0-9]Was that a sheep bleating in the distance or did Wally pass gas again?[/sblock]

[sblock=Listen 10-15]You hear a single musical note like a lute string being plucked from the front of the party.[/sblock]

[sblock=Listen 16-20]The twang of a string breaking comes to your ears and you realize that someone is stumbling into a trap. +1 on your reflex save.[/sblock]

[sblock=Listen 21-25]The twang of a string breaking comes to your ears and you realize that someone is stumbling into a trap. You hear a slight his of the string moving rapidly upward and instinctively cover your head as you try to avoid disaster. +2 on your reflex save.[/sblock]

[sblock=Listen 26+]The twang of a string breaking comes to your ears and you realize that someone is stumbling into a trap. A hiss of the retreating string and a clatter from above allow you to cover your head as your try to dodge something falling. +4 on your reflex save.[/sblock] 

The clatter of rusting weapons and tools falling causes you to look up just in time to see dozens of broken rusty weapons raining down on the group along with two long foot-wide planks that were precariously balanced on the rocky protrusions above your heads. Broken swords, shaftless spear points, haftless axe blades, battered hammerheads, spike covered iron balls, some chain, pitchfork tines, half a sheep shears, very large nails, and other junk covers the party. The items stir up dust as they crash to the floor. Some pieces remain stuck in party members. Wally leaps forward just avoiding the rain and begins cursing the 'Tricksy Gnome' in colorful terms only available in Orcish and the language of the Abyss. 

[sblock=Reflex save up to 14]You've been hit by the rain of cast offs. Roll 2d4+1 damage for yourself and Make a DC: 12 Fort. save. You may take a +1 on the save if you drank the water just down the tunnel. Feel free to describe your wounds.[/sblock]

[sblock=Reflex save 15+]You've managed to slip out from under the falling junk without getting hit. No need to make a Fort. save. Feel free to post your good fortune.[/sblock]

[sblock=Fortitude save 11 or less]That can't be good, but you'll have to wait until later to find out what has happened to you. Please post so your DM's can keep track of your misery.[/sblock]

[sblock=Fortitude Save 12+]Nothing worse than the wounds you suffered occurs. Please indicate your good fortune in your post so your DM's can keep track of the haves and the have nots.[/sblock]

OOC: [sblock=Wally's checks] Listen Check (1d20+8=10) 
Reflex save (1d20+8=16) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The clatter of rusting weapons and tools falling causes you to look up just in time to see dozens of broken rusty weapons raining down on the group along with two long foot-wide planks that were precariously balanced on the rocky protrusions above your heads. Broken swords, shaftless spear points, haftless axe blades, battered hammerheads, spike covered iron balls, some chain, pitchfork tines, half a sheep shears, very large nails, and other junk covers the party. The items stir up dust as they crash to the floor. Some pieces remain stuck in party members. Wally leaps forward just avoiding the rain and begins cursing the 'Tricksy Gnome' in colorful terms only available in Orcish and the language of the Abyss.




((OOC: Wow. What's Wally been drinking that gives him a +8 on his Reflex Save, and where can Moru get some?))

Moru hears the trap spring, but he's too busy trying to figure out why Retbi's chittering about lute music to get out of the way of the falling debris. His arms--raised in a poor defense--take the brunt of the damage, his uniform tearing and some nasty gashes springing up. Retbi, meanwhile, makes a crazy leap from his place in Moru's backpack, twisting in the air to try to avoid the metal and timber.

As the clattering fades, Moru swears under his breath. Then, panicked, he kneels next to Retbi, whose breathing is clearly labored.

"Okay, now I can use some of that healing," he says, clearly worried about his familiar's health.

[sblock=OOC]Moru: Listen 16
Reflex Save 7
Damage 5, Fort Save 20

Retbi: Listen 10
Reflex 13 (so close!)
Damage 8, Fort Save 12

As a familiar, Retbi has Improved Evasion, but I'm not sure it applies here: he takes no damage on successful 1/2 damage saves and 1/2 damage even if he fails the save. Since this seems to be a save to negate, does he take full or half damage? [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Thea Varangiar; HP 15 of 21*

All of a sudden, Thea looks around wildly- as if she had heard something alarming.  Unfortunately she stumbles forward rather than back, directly into the path of a  number of falling missiles.  Her normally disciplined nature fails for a moment and she curses bitterly in a number of languages as she starts picking the sharp pieces out of her clothing and herself- some of the pieces appear disturbingly rusty...

OOC: rolls[sblock] What a bucketful of fail!  Listen roll 17 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1422265 ); Reflex save 5 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1422269 ); Damage roll 6 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1422286 ); Fort save 8 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1422294 ); [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Dec 12, 2007)

*Raul*

Raul hears a musical note struck just before the clatter of falling debris.  Either from his keen sense of awareness or simply being in the back, Raul ducks out of harms way!

[sblock=rolls]listen check (1d20+5=10)
reflex save (1d20+7=20) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 12, 2007)

Jonas and Bruno both hear a disturbing noise and reflexively leap as one to the side of the corridor avoiding the clattering and rusty metal. 

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas and Bruno Listen checks (1d20+9=18, 1d20+5=23)

Jonas and Bruno Reflex saves (1d20+9=23, 1d20+7=25)

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

*Retbi Sen*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> As a familiar, Retbi has Improved Evasion, but I'm not sure it applies here: he takes no damage on successful 1/2 damage saves and 1/2 damage even if he fails the save. Since this seems to be a save to negate, does he take full or half damage?



Retbi peeks out of Moru's backpack and chitters something that sounds, well, not terribly nice.
[sblock=for Moru]Rebi says, "Well, criminy Boss!  Why don't you just shoot me with your crossbow and get it over with!  Luckily, I was able to cover myself with some of this useless junk in here.  I'm DEFINITELY taking a big ol' whiz on your socks now!" OOC:  Retbi's not hurt, he's just peeved   [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

"Did someone start a marching tune up there?  I thought we were trying to be . . . hey . . . Ouch! . . . Stop that! . . . I mean it now!  Criminy, who'd put all that junk up there?  That's just not safe!  A fella could get lockjaw from some of this stuff!"

[sblock=Crappy Rolls Posted Here (aka 'The Dreaded IC Curse Strikes Again!')]Listen (1d20-1=10)
Reflex Save (1d20+1=14)
Damage (2d4+1=4)
Fortitude Save (1d20+9=10)[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Dec 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]listen & fort check (1d20+2=5, 1d20+6=12)hmm, doing this in the wrong order... should have another +1 on the fort check. reflex (1d20+3=8)damage (2d4+1=6)[/sblock] Darius looks up just in time to encounter a rusty blade to the face, taking 6 hp damage. Fortunately, I guess, his blood cleanses the wound. Holding his blade high, he scans the area for any signs that the racket has alerted any enemies.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 13, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight is wondering just how the giant got his sheep down here when a rain of rusty iron hits his helm and pauldrons.  He whistands the battering with stoicism, but feels as he has been mauled.  

[sblock=OOC]

Listen check 1 
Reflex save 13 

Damage 8 
Fort save 18 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Retbi peeks out of Moru's backpack and chitters something that sounds, well, not terribly nice.
> [sblock=for Moru]Rebi says, "Well, criminy Boss!  Why don't you just shoot me with your crossbow and get it over with!  Luckily, I was able to cover myself with some of this useless junk in here.  I'm DEFINITELY taking a big ol' whiz on your socks now!" OOC:  Retbi's not hurt, he's just peeved   [/sblock]




Moru lets out a slightly mad giggle. "Feel free," he chitters away. "But you're leaking on your own pillow, so have fun with that." Despite his words, it's clear from his tone that he's quite relieved that his familiar escaped unscathed.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

*Retbi Sen*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Moru lets out a slightly mad giggle. "Feel free," he chitters away. "But you're leaking on your own pillow, so have fun with that." Despite his words, it's clear from his tone that he's quite relieved that his familiar escaped unscathed.



Retbi chitters to his master, [sblock=ChitterChitterChitter]"Oh.  Well.  Hmmm.  Let me think about that a little bit more."[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2007)

Rahvin manages to stagger out of the way of the falling debris. He looks rather sheepish. "Sorry I wasn't there for you all. I guess I should have been looking for traps. I think I've got some mushrooms left if anyone wants to risk it. Didn't we find some kind of wand on that witch doctor Orcrat?" 

Somewhere out in the darkness you can hear sheep bleating nervously and moving around, but otherwise there is no indication of trouble. Wally comments in a stage whisper,"We should keep moving in case someone heard. Come on." He takes a few steps and looks to see if everyone is following. You seem to be leaving the patch of stalactites behind and coming into the edge of a really big cavern.


----------



## xedr (Dec 14, 2007)

Darius falls into step next to Wally, trying to watch in all directions at once. [highlight]"If we put a little more space between ourselves, perhaps we can avoid having everybody in the target zone of any future traps."[/highlight]


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Rahvin manages to stagger out of the way of the falling debris. He looks rather sheepish. "Sorry I wasn't there for you all. I guess I should have been looking for traps. I think I've got some mushrooms left if anyone wants to risk it. Didn't we find some kind of wand on that witch doctor Orcrat?"




"How could I forget about those mushrooms?" Moru says, face seeming to light up a bit. Even as he moves to rummage through his backpack, Retbi holds forth a gray mushroom in his paw. The conjurer takes the mushroom and pops it in his mouth, chewing and swallowing quickly, then looking down at his wounds expectantly.


----------



## Lou (Dec 14, 2007)

*Raul at the back*

"Let's not get too spread out.  But some separation might make some sense.  We will have to keep our eyes open for each other, though."  Raul quietly tells the others.  "Don't let Wally and Darius get too far ahead."  Raul tries to shoo the group into the marching order while listening for strange noises.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2007)

Moru chews and swallows the mushroom, which has a rich earthy flavor and finds it surprisingly filling. 

OOC: [sblock]Moru is healed of 2 points of damage. He also feels as if he has eaten a full nutritious meal.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2007)

The party begins moving foward with more space between the ranks in the large open space. It is hard to know just how big the cavern is since your light sources only fill a small area. 

OOC: We'll give you a little more time in case anyone else wants healing and then move the action along this afternoon.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Once she finished cleaning her own wounds, Thea watched as Moru tried one of the mushrooms.  She made a pout of distatse, then eyed him curiously, as if waiting to see if he might turn funny colors.  "So, did it work?, do you feel any better?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2007)

OOC: Who gets it? (1d10=7) 

As Moru is about to answer he hears an odd whistling sound and Retbi begins to chitter a high pitched warning. A huge rock (1d20+11=21) smashes the unfortunate wizard (16 points of damage). Close behind two large javelins (1d20-5=7, 1d20-5=12) clatter off the rocks among the party without hurting anyone. 

OOC: Initiative and Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

OOC: With his current Vestige, SoulFetter has Low Light Vision - does he see anything?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: With his current Vestige, SoulFetter has Low Light Vision - does he see anything?




It seems that even with Soulfetter's magically enhanced vision the enemy must be too far away to see.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

Man, that's a BIG cave!!


----------



## Fenris (Dec 15, 2007)

Jonas and Bruno make a break for the side of the cave to gain cover from the stones.
"Leave the light in the middle so he aims for it" hisses Jonas.

[sblock]
Jonas and Bruno Init (1d20+3=14) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

Lumbering slowly into motion, SoulFetter breaks for the edge of the light in a different direction from Jonas and Bruno - angled to the side, but generally in the direction from whence the stones were thrown.

[sblock=Initiative]1d20+3=4

Creak . . . groan . . . [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Dec 15, 2007)

[highlight]"Crap! I should have guessed we woke him up. Last time I let Wally rush me along against my better judgment..."[/highlight] Darius mutters under his breath as he breaks into a full sprint (covering 120 ft) to the southeast. He wears his light source on his helmet so he can see where he's going. Darius knows it's a big risk, but he's counting on surprise and hoping to draw fire away from the rest of the party. [sblock=ooc]Init (1d20+2=11)
If Darius sees a giant, he will of course attack and raise a ruckus. On the other hand, if he encounters an obstacle (e.g., a wall) before the end of the round, he will follow it in a direction away from the group. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Dec 15, 2007)

*Raul*

Raul drops his light and follows Darius across the floor, pacing him to stay 30 feet back, while waiting for any attack on Darius so Raul can find the enemy to attack.

[sblock=init] Raul 8
init in cave (1d20+3=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thea was a bit shocked by the sudden attack, but she had been a constable long enough that she wasn't frozen for long.

OOC: Initiative roll 11 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1428430 ); If Moru is still standing, move north to the cave edge, then east, preparing for combat.  If Moru is down, draw one of her CLW potions and move to assist.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 16, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight lowers his vizor, and readies sword and shield as he moves away from the group.  His voice then sounds throughout the cave.  

*"Hear me now, varlet!  An you have the courage to face a true knight, cease your cowardly attacks, and come meet me in honorable combat!  Or are you a worthless craven?"  * 

[sblock=OOC]

Initiative 5.....  bleh! 

Double move to stand 40' away from the group
Swift action to activate Test of Mettle:  Creatures CR3 or above within 100' must beat a will save of DC14 or be forced to attack him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2007)

OOC: Update coming Monday morning. We want to give Moru time to check in and I don't really have time today to do proper justice to all the actions you've come up with. You seem to be recovering nicely from your earlier flub of walking through the giant's cavern with lights blazing.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2007)

Scotley, read my email before you post again.

Alarion:  You must have a *Line of Sight and Line of Effect* to your opponent in order to issue a challenge for Test of Mettle (see, last sentence of first paragraph of p.26, phII).  You haven't yet seen your opponents here, so it's ineffective, sorry.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2007)

*Initiative*

Wally 17
Jonas and Bruno 14
Thea 11
Darius 11
Raul 8
Big Bad 8
Moru 7
Rahvin 5
Alarion 5
Not Quite so Big Bads 5
Soulfetter 4


OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=17)


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru rolls feebly, trying to push himself to his feet. One eye is swollen shut and blood runs down his face from what's clearly a broken nose. He squints with his good eye even as he tries to hobble into the darkness for cover, hand going instinctively to his spell pouch.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative 7 Guess it's a good thing he at that mushroom, since Moru now has a whopping 1 HP. He's casting Invisibility at his earliest opportunity[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2007)

Wasting no time at all Wally reaches for weapons takes off running into the darkness and quickly vanishes from sight. 

Close behind, Jonas and Bruno make a break for the side of the cave to gain cover from the stones. "Leave the light in the middle so he aims for it" hisses Jonas. 

Thea was a bit shocked by the sudden attack, but she had been a constable long enough that she wasn't frozen for long. She makes for the cave wall and then east getting ready for combat. 

"Crap! I should have guessed we woke him up. Last time I let Wally rush me along against my better judgment..." Darius mutters under his breath as he breaks into a full sprint to the southeast. He wears his light source on his helmet so he can see where he's going. Darius knows it's a big risk, but he's counting on surprise and hoping to draw fire away from the rest of the party. After about 90' he sees towering figures loom out of the darkness ahead and to the right of him. He can just reach a grinning pair of Ogres with javelin's in hand. Stopping 5' out a brace of over-sized javelins (1d20+1=8, 1d20+1=4)  come flying past him, but both go wide of the mark. 

Following behind Raul pauses further out and considers his options as a boulder (1d20+11=30) smashes (1d8+12=15) the monk. 

Moru rolls feebly, trying to push himself to his feet. One eye is swollen shut and blood runs down his face from what's clearly a broken nose. He squints with his good eye even as he tries to hobble into the darkness for cover, hand going instinctively to his spell pouch. He vanishes from sight. 

Rahvin pulls out a dart, decides he doesn't like the range and moves off to find a dark place from which to attack. 

The knight lowers his visor, and readies sword and shield as he moves away from the group. His voice then sounds throughout the cave. "Hear me now, varlet! An you have the courage to face a true knight, cease your cowardly attacks, and come meet me in honorable combat! Or are you a worthless craven?"  He can't be sure at this point how his challenge was received. 

Lumbering slowly into motion, SoulFetter breaks for the edge of the light in a different direction from Jonas and Bruno - angled to the side, but generally in the direction from whence the stones were thrown.


OOC: Actions for Round 2? I'll have a map up sometime this evening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

OOC:

You didn't mention whether or not SoulFetter comes in sight of the critters - his initiative is slow, but he's not (he actually moves 2nd fastest in the party, I think).  Since he moved in the direction the stones came from (generally) his LLV should allow him to see what he's up against.


----------



## xedr (Dec 18, 2007)

Darius yells a loud ululating battle cry and steps in to engage his first ogre (who is his designated opponent for dodge purposes) with a mighty spinning swing-and-a-miss with his bastard sword. 1d20+6=9, 1d10+9=18 Undaunted, he taunts his opponents. [highlight]"Only sissies fight with javelins"[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

OOC:  What Language are you speaking, Darius?

Nevermind, I guess your audible GULPS! aren't really in any language, hehe!!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> You didn't mention whether or not SoulFetter comes in sight of the critters - his initiative is slow, but he's not (he actually moves 2nd fastest in the party, I think).  Since he moved in the direction the stones came from (generally) his LLV should allow him to see what he's up against.




OOC: Darius' Sunrod has illuminated 2 Ogres side by side with a Stone Giant 15' behind them. So far no other foes have been spotted. Since they are in an area of light everyone can see them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter closes with one of the Ogres, wielding his Great Axe with deadly efficiency and grace.

As he steps up, his huge body (looking 'normal' next to the equally impressive ogers and childlike with the giant for a backdrop) is wreathed in orange flames.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+9=27)
Damage (3d6+5=12)

Halo of Fire does 1d6 damage to any who hit SoulFetter with a melee attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

An exceedingly deep, booming, gravely voice says, "Sissies, eh?  Come here and say that to my face, Pipsqueak!  Or, rather, say it to my kneecap! haw haw haw haw"

The ogres join in a chorus of wheezy guffaws and mucus-sputtering.
"hee hee heeeeeeeee, oh, you sure told him bosss!"

Then SoulFetter cuts one ogre's laughter short with his flaming attack.


----------



## Lou (Dec 18, 2007)

*Raul HP 21/36 AC 18*

Raul closes on the outside of the Orge that Darius is fighting and executes a flying front kick to the knee, causing the Orge to wince from the impact.

[sblock=OOC/rolls]Raul was about 30 feet behind Darius, so he should be able to close and attack this round with his 40 foot speed, drawing an AoO from the Ogre before his attack.

If Raul is still standing:

Raul's attack 17  Attack on Ogre (1d20+6=17)

Damage = 7 points damage on Ogre (1d8=7) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

OOC: Okay, here's the map. Feel free to tell me your character is in the wrong place. Most of you didn't say how far you planned to move, so I made my best guess. Note that the pinkish area around Darius represents the bright range of his light, while there is shadowy illumination out another 30' in all directions. Other lights were dropped in the parties old location at approximately T9 so there is another large circle of light around that area too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter will be close to Ogre 1.  I guess this won't happen until the end of the round, since his initiative is so low.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> SoulFetter will be close to Ogre 1.  I guess this won't happen until the end of the round, since his initiative is so low.




OOC: The map is the positions of everyone as of the end of round one. Feel free to give specific coordinates for where you will be at the end of round 2. 

Mowgli--Is it your intention to charge and risk the attack of opportunity?


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Though he hopes his familiar's already caught on, Moru sends the feeling he associates with "quiet or we're dead!" through his link to Retbi. The weasel remains sensibly quiet as Moru, invisible, runs toward the sounds of battle, Knowing the ruckus will cover his footfalls.

[sblock=OOC]If I'm reading the map correctly, it'll take a full round for Moru to run close enough to the battle to conjure anything into its midst. Since I don't think it significantly counteracts what I described before, could we say Moru starts in R9 instead of P9? Then a full run would take him to R33, so he can spend the next round casting Summon Monster 3. He's going to pop a Fiendish Monstrous Centiped, Huge in X34. It won't show up for an extra round, but once it does, it can attack right away. 

AC 16, Damage Reduction 5/magic, HP 45, Bite +7 (2d6+6 + poison (Fort save DC14 or -1d6 Dex)).  (HP and attack modified to take into account Moru's Augment Summoning Feat).

Ah, and once Moru summons the critter, he's going to be moving out of the way all quiet like, in case anyone heard him casting. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

OOC: Map above adjusted slightly to reflect Moru's chosen placement.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: The map is the positions of everyone as of the end of round one. Feel free to give specific coordinates for where you will be at the end of round 2.
> 
> Mowgli--Is it your intention to charge and risk the attack of opportunity?




Does the Ogre have reach?  If he's going to get an AoO as I'm closing anyway, I might as well save myself a round and get there.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 19, 2007)

OOC: Thea will take a single move south, towards the action- she intends to close to spell range next round- hopefully most of the bad guys will be occupied by then...


----------



## Lou (Dec 19, 2007)

*Raul rd 2*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Raul closes on the outside of the Orge that Darius is fighting and executes a flying front kick to the knee, causing the Orge to wince from the impact.



[sblock=OOC/rolls]Raul was about 30 feet behind Darius, so he should be able to close and attack this round with his 40 foot speed, drawing an AoO from the Ogre before his attack.

If Raul is still standing:

Raul's attack 17  Attack on Ogre (1d20+6=17)

Damage = 7 points damage on Ogre (1d8=7) 

[/sblock]

OOC:  Expecting to be about W29 at the end of the round, alive or dead.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Does the Ogre have reach?  If he's going to get an AoO as I'm closing anyway, I might as well save myself a round and get there.




Yes he does.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

OOC: In that case . . .

IC:

SoulFetter charges the Ogre (#1), his massive bulk slow to start but terrifying and almost unstoppable once it gets going.  He barrels in like a freight train and swings his huge axe as he closes . . .

[sblock=Attack Rolls]To Hit (1d20+9=27)
Damage (3d6+5=12)

Halo of Fire does 1d6 damage to any who hit SoulFetter with a melee attack.

These are the rolls from previous post - made for this round about 2 days ago   [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 20, 2007)

OOC: You put Jonas exactly where I wanted him. AND I just turned in the last of my grades so I should be posting a bit more regularly   

Jonas gives Bruno the command to stay and keep an ear, eye and nose on the passageway the came from. Meanwhile, Jonas moves ahead slightly and shoots a pair of arrows at the stone giant.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas fires at the stone giant (1d20+6=22, 1d6+2=8, 1d20+6=13, 1d6+2=8) 
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Dec 20, 2007)

> An exceedingly deep, booming, gravely voice says, "Sissies, eh? Come here and say that to my face, Pipsqueak! Or, rather, say it to my kneecap! haw haw haw haw"
> 
> The ogres join in a chorus of wheezy guffaws and mucus-sputtering. "hee hee heeeeeeeee, oh, you sure told him bosss!"



 Darius mocks his opponent [highlight]"Your sissy bossssth is gonna have to wait his turn, and I bet he'll disclaim the javelin in a hurry when he sees me standing over your corpse"[/highlight]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2007)

OOC: I'll give Alarion a little longer to post for round two, maybe seeing the Will saves will help him figure out what to do next. 

Initiative Order: 
Wally 17
Jonas and Bruno 14
Thea 11
Darius 11
Raul 8
Stone Giant 8
Moru 7
Rahvin 5
Alarion 5
Ogres 5
Soulfetter 4

Ogre Will Saves (1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=5)

Giant Will Save (1d20+7=15)


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2007)

*Test of Mettle*

I think Alarion's Test of Mettle is, possibly, now moot, because other characters have already attacked each of the monsters, which ends the Test of Mettle.  "If anyone other than you attacks the target, the effect of the Test of Mettle ends for that specific target."

Or, ogre #2 may still not have been attacked.  (Note that it doesn't say, "hit," it only says "attack[ed].")  Raul is just about to specify in the next post that he is attacking Ogre #1 alongside Darius.  [PSYCHIC DM STRIKES AGAIN!   ]


----------



## Lou (Dec 20, 2007)

*Raul OOC*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> I think Alarion's Test of Mettle is, possibly, now moot, because other characters have already attacked each of the monsters, which ends the Test of Mettle.  "If anyone other than you attacks the target, the effect of the Test of Mettle ends for that specific target."
> 
> Or, ogre #2 may still not have been attacked.  (Note that it doesn't say, "hit," it only says "attack[ed].")  Raul didn't specify which ogre he was attacking.




OOC:  Sorry if I was unclear, the attack should have been against the ogre Darius attacked, I think that's Ogre #1.  

Not trying to steal Darius' thunder, but I was hoping we could put down one ogre quickly.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2007)

Wally continues to keep to the deep shadows of the cavern with no one getting more than a telltale glimpse as he slips around. 

Jonas gives Bruno the command to stay and keep an ear, eye and nose on the passageway the came from. Meanwhile, Jonas moves ahead slightly and shoots a pair of arrows at the stone giant. He is surprised when what he thought would be an easy target proves durable as both arrows bounce harmlessly off the big fellow. (AC25, Touch 11, Flat 23)

Thea begins moving cautiously toward the battle. 

Darius yells a loud ululating battle cry and steps in to engage his first ogre (who is his designated opponent for dodge purposes) with a mighty spinning swing-and-a-miss with his bastard sword. Undaunted, he taunts his opponents. "Only sissies fight with javelins."

Raul closes on the outside of the Orge that Darius is fighting and executes a flying front kick to the knee, causing the Orge to wince from the impact. The quick monk got in before the Ogre could arm himself after throwing his javelin.

The giant launches another boulder (1d20+11=14), but fails to hit.

Though he hopes his familiar's already caught on, Moru sends the feeling he associates with "quiet or we're dead!" through his link to Retbi. The weasel remains sensibly quiet as Moru, invisible, runs toward the sounds of battle, Knowing the ruckus will cover his footfalls.

Rahvin moves in trying hard not to get clobbered as he brings his own weapons into range. 

Alarion stands fast, confident in his ability to bring his enemy into range. Sure enough with a roar one of the Ogres charges pulling up a greatclub and taking a swing (1d20+10=14), but his blow is clumsy and misses. (this Ogre is only AC 14 this round due to the charge)

The other Ogre swings (1d20+8=27)  at Darius striking him a brutal (2d8+7=19) blow to the head. 

As Soulfetter starts his own charge the Ogre makes another attack (1d20+8=9), but bumbles badly eliciting a guffaw from his giant friend. 

SoulFetter charges the Ogre, his massive bulk slow to start but terrifying and almost unstoppable once it gets going. He barrels in like a freight train and swings his huge axe as he closes. He sinks his axe deep into the Ogre's chest, but the massive foe remains in the fight.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 21, 2007)

With most of the fighting still up ahead, Thea knew she had to help out where she could.  She took another few steps forward and snapped out a few words of Sylvanoptera, punctuating the incantation with a swirling gesture...

OOC: moving south and east, ending up north of Ogre 2; casting Color Spray so that the ogre is just in range and the cone misses Alarion; Will save DC 14


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=For GM]SF missed this round (rolled a 14) - describe it how you will![/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 21, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion raises sword and shield, and sprints to Darius's side.  He then shouts again.  "Come, craven villains!  Let us see how you fight when your foes can see you!"    
[sblock=OOC]

Full round action to run to W28
Swift action to reattempt test of mettle[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

*Alarion?*

Alarion is currently in single combat with the ogre who answered his last challenge.  Are you sure he wants to move to aid Darius and give the ogre an AoO???


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes, Alarion, you really have a swing coming from the previous round. I'd try that before you decide what to do in the new round.


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

So's you don't have to go scrolling: Moru's casting his summon spell this round, details click here and look at the OOC message.


----------



## xedr (Dec 21, 2007)

Shaking off the effects of the blow (or perhaps just shaking), Darius makes another sword attack. Another swing (1d20+6=11, 1d10+9=13)


----------



## Lou (Dec 21, 2007)

*Raul rd 3*

Raul feels confident about his entrance into battle with an Ogre, but he is still nervous about battling such a large opponent.  Raul's attempt at a flurry of blows against his opponent is unsuccessful.

[sblock=rolls]10 and 14 are misses flurry of blows Ogre (1d20+5=10, 1d8=5, 1d20+5=14, 1d8=5) 

So the giant gets more to laugh about....
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 21, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

[sblock=OOC]


Yikes!  Computer elves must be wreaking havoc...  I did not see that round description when I posted!!!!!   I'll delete my previous post, tnaks, guys!
[/sblock]


Alarion closes with the ogre, shouting "An you do not surrender, may Morwyn have mercy on you, foul beast!"   He swings savagely at the monster.  

[sblock=round 3]

Free action to assign current target to shield block (+1 to AC vs him)
Swift action to activate Fighting Challenge against the ogre (smoke em if you got em  )
Attacking with longsword, power attack -2 + fighting challenge:  27 
Damage 11 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2007)

Initiative Order: 
Wally 17
Jonas and Bruno 14
Thea 11
Darius 11
Raul 8
Stone Giant 8
Moru 7
Rahvin 5
Alarion 5
Ogres 5
Soulfetter 4

Wally continues to make his way around behind the giant. 

OOC: I'll give Jonas until morning and then move ahead.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 22, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Wally continues to make his way around behind the giant.
> 
> OOC: I'll give Jonas until morning and then move ahead.




OOC: Jonas has been trying to figure out if he can do anything that matters   

Jonas moves forward further, and takes a more careful shot at the giant, but misses terribly.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas R2 Attack (1d20+8=11, 1d6+2=7) 


[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2007)

Jonas ease a little closer and lets fly with another arrow, but his aim is off. Bruno stands resolutely as ordered and watches for trouble from the rear. 

With most of the fighting still up ahead, Thea knew she had to help out where she could. She took another few steps forward and snapped out a few words of Sylvanoptera, punctuating the incantation with a swirling gesture. A vivid cone of clashing colors springs forth from her hand and splashes over the Ogre. The weapon drops from his hand to the floor and a blank look comes over his face. (His AC is now 12)

Shaking off the effects of the blow (or perhaps just shaking), Darius makes another sword attack. He fails to hit the Ogre. Who leers at him. "Come back when you've learned to use that toy pipsqueak!"

Raul feels confident about his entrance into battle with an Ogre, but he is still nervous about battling such a large opponent. Raul's attempt at a flurry of blows against his opponent is unsuccessful. The Ogre breaks into a deep booming laugh now. "Your little friend doesn't even have a toy to fight with." 

The Giant hurls (1d20+11=25) another boulder which smashs (2d8+12=20) into the only foe attacking him. Bruno lets out a yelp of sympathy for his master as Jonas takes the hit.

From the concealment of his invisibility spell Moru sets to work on a summoning. He is struggling to be quiet enough not to be heard across the work, yet loud enough to be heard on another plane of existence. 

Rahvin very nearly plows into the invisible Moru as he works his way into position for an attack on the giant. 

Alarion closes with the ogre, shouting "An you do not surrender, may Morwyn have mercy on you, foul beast!"  He swings savagely at the monster cutting a deep wound on the ogre's thigh. The stunned creature hardly seems to notice. He stares ahead not even looking toward the knight. 

The Ogre bashes (1d20+8=9) at Darius and very nearly smashes his own toe as the massive club strikes the ground next to his foot. The Ogre roars in rage while the giant laughs even harder. 

Soulfetter's axe slashes out a little too far right, but the Ogres sudden shift to avoid his own foot puts him just at the edge of the Axe's path. A tiny red line opens on the Ogre's arm from the axe's passing. (one point to the ogre) The giant is laughing so hard he clutches at his side before scooping up another boulder from his pile.

OOC: Actions for the next round please! Note that I should have a chance to update on Monday if everyone checks in by then. After that it may be Friday, before I get another chance. Leif may be available to keep things moving if you all can post. Happy Holidays all!


OOC: Ogre 2 Will Save (1d20+1=9)


----------



## Lou (Dec 22, 2007)

*Raul rd 4*

Frustrated by his failures to hit, Raul refocuses his attention on the inside of the Ogre's knee, but he finds that he still cannot hit the Ogre.

[sblock=rolls] Raul fails again with 12 and 12 on his attacks  (r4)flurry of blows on Ogre (1d20+5=12, 1d8=1, 1d20+5=12, 1d8=2) 

No doubt eliciting even more laughter from the Ogre and Giant.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2007)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter steadies himself after he overshoots on his first attack, and brings the massive axe around in a backswing that ends abruptly when the blade of his axe impacts the ogre's side.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit: 1d20+9=17
Damage: 3d6+5=14[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Dec 23, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]A more careful swing (1d20+8=13, 1d10+7=11) and strike three![/sblock]Darius finds an opening, but whiffs again. Nonplussed, he stares at his sword as he dodges back from the ogre's counterstrike. [highlight]"what the hell is wrong with you?"[/highlight] He taps the tip of his sword experimentally against the floor to verify that it is indeed solid, then steps back into combat.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 23, 2007)

With the first ogre temporarily handled, Thea knew that Alarion would finish the beast off.  She started moving towards the rest of the fight.

OOC: Double move south- should end up a little bit north of the crowd around the ogre.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 23, 2007)

Jonas gasps from the forces of the boulder. Jonas tries again, firing two arrows at the great beast, occupying him long enough hopefully for his comrades to finish the ogres.

One arrow flies wide, the other strikes the giant, but bounces harmlessly off his thick hide.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas R3 Attack vs Giant (1d20+6=17, 1d6+2=4, 1d20+6=13, 1d6+2=3) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 29, 2007)

OOC: Still waiting for Moru, Alarion and Rahvin.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 30, 2007)

OOC question:  It may be a violation of Alarion's code to attack the ogre further while iti is stunned.  What do our DMs say?


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> OOC question:  It may be a violation of Alarion's code to attack the ogre further while it is stunned.  What do our DMs say?



OOC:  I can't speak for our other DM, but I am almost positive that he would agree with me that the fact that the OGRE is 9 to 10 feet tall and weighs 600-650 pounds puts Alarion at more than enough of a relative physical disadvantage that such a seemingly "dirty" attack would, nevertheless, still be sanctioned by Marquis of Queensbury rules.  And, really, you have to consider how the ogre became stunned in the first place:  Your martial training dictates that when you achieve an advantage in combat (by whatever means are available to you), then you press that advantage to the utmost, so that the combat can be brought to the swiftest possible end.

In fact, I would argue that your Code does not even apply at all to an ogre, with the possible exception of the rare civilized ogre.  (Hey, it could happen.  Maybe.)  Your Code is more concerned with combats between equally matched, civilized antagonists, and pulling out chairs for ladies, and that sort of thing.  Isn't it?


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 31, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks, Leif
[/sblock]

Alarion presses the advantage, stabbing once more at the ogre.  I must bring this one down fast, he thinks.

[sblock=Round4]
Attack with PA-3:  12 
Damage 15 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Thanks, Leif
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Alarion]Well, I checked ph2, and I've got bad news.  See next post.

BTW, any word on what happened to our Eloy?  I hope everything is ok with him.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2007)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

[sblock=Alarion]Bad News Alarion:  PH2 specifically says that "A knight never strikes a flat-footed opponent.  Instead, you allow your foe to ready himself before attacking." (phII, p. 27)  A Stunned opponent is very much flat-footed, and even worse than that, isn't he?   Don't worry about it for this attack, since I told you wrong, but from now on, I guess you'll have to forego the easy shots.  BTW, how many uses of your Knight's Challenge ability do you get each day?  And, more importantly, how many do you have left for today?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

As a monstrous centipede pops into existence and snaps its maw at the giant, Moru quietly retreats a way before digging in his bag to see if he can feel his healing potion vials.

[sblock=OOC]Centipede attack 20, damage 9 If it hit, there's a DC 14 Fort save vs. poison the giant has to make.

As before Centipede stat block for ease of reference:

AC 16, Damage Reduction 5/magic, HP 45, Bite +7 (2d6+6 + poison (Fort save DC14 or -1d6 Dex)). (HP and attack modified to take into account Moru's Augment Summoning Feat)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2008)

Initiative Order: 
Wally 17
Jonas and Bruno 14
Thea 11
Darius 11
Raul 8
Stone Giant 8
Moru 7
Centipede 7
Rahvin 5
Alarion 5
Ogres 5
Soulfetter 4

Wally continues his stealty approach. He manages to slip up on the giant and manages to land a vicious sneak attack on the big foe's leg. 

Jonas gasps from the forces of the boulder. Jonas tries again, firing two arrows at the great beast, occupying him long enough hopefully for his comrades to finish the ogres.

With the first ogre temporarily handled, Thea knew that Alarion would finish the beast off. She started moving towards the rest of the fight.

Darius finds an opening, but whiffs again. Nonplussed, he stares at his sword as he dodges back from the ogre's counterstrike. "what the hell is wrong with you?" He taps the tip of his sword experimentally against the floor to verify that it is indeed solid, then steps back into combat.

Frustrated by his failures to hit, Raul refocuses his attention on the inside of the Ogre's knee, but he finds that he still cannot hit the Ogre.

The giant drops the stone he was about to throw and takes a backhanded swing at Wally that just passes over the Half-Orc's head. Realizing that he and his friends are in trouble the Giant picks up a massive club in both hands. 

As a monstrous centipede pops into existence and snaps its maw at the giant without hitting, Moru quietly retreats a way before digging in his bag to see if he can feel his healing potion vials. [sblock=Moru]You can give the Centipede a flanking bonus, at least until the giant flattens Wally with that big stick.   [/sblock]

Rahvin, seeing the Giant distracted, charges in and manages to wound him as well. 

Alarion presses the advantage, stabbing once more at the ogre. _I must bring this one down fast_, he thinks. The Knight easily finishes off the Ogre, though with some remose that at killing a helpless foe. 

The remaining Ogre takes a failed shot at Darius. 

SoulFetter steadies himself after he overshoots on his first attack, and brings the massive axe around in a backswing that ends abruptly when the blade of his axe impacts the ogre's side.

Only the Giant remains to face the Constables, but he seems a terrible foe. 

OOC: Actions for the new round?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

As the Ogre falls dead to the ground, SoulFetter leaps over its body and runs at the fearsome giant.  The savage barbarian hurtles screaming toward the giant, his flame wreathed body growing taller and more massive.  By the time he closes, the huge axe in his hands appears normally proportioned as he swings it 'round in an arc.  The blade bites deeply into the giants thigh, leaving a nasty gash.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]TH: 1d20+12=18, Damage: 3d6+8=17

Wasn't sure if 18 hit, so I wrote as though it did.  Feel free to correct me and I'll edit the post if necessary.

Also, I'll leave it to you to describe results of Giant's AoO (don't forget damage from Halo of Fire if he hits).[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jan 3, 2008)

*Raul steps forward*

Raul thinks to himself, "_This is madness, but diplomacy has little chance under these circumstances, unless others aid me in my call...._"

Raul steps forward 5 feet and shouts to the giant, "Stand down!  And we will leave you to your sheep!  Why chance falling like your comrades?  We are more than mere insects that can be ignored or easily crushed!"

[sblock=OOC and rolls]Comparing the options of fighting v. talking, neither appears to be a good choice. 

Even at +9 on diplomacy, the -10 for one full round diplomacy seem to require a natural 20 to change the giant's attitude.  Unless others chime in and aid Raul's effort?  Here goes....

Raul's result is a 16 (+9-10)=15 for round 1
Diplomacy (+9 & -10) (1d20=16) 

Unless this is a case where others cannot aid Raul, it looks to me that Raul needs at least 3 others to successfully "aid" him in his diplomacy attempt to get the giant to stop fighting.  If 5 "aid" then we might be able to get the giant to _indifferent_.  All depending on the circumstances modifier by the DMs.   

[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 3, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

[sblock=OOC to DMs]
Al gets 4 uses per day of his knight's challenge right now, and he has used two so far
[/sblock]

His foe down, Alarion looks to see only the fearsome giant yet stands.  He makes his way forward as fast as his harness allows.  

[sblock=Round5]
Full move action to run 16 squares to W31
Just in case, apply shield dodge to giant
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jan 3, 2008)

Standing on the body of the dead ogre, Darius's despair is partly dispelled by the sudden appearance of the centipede attacking the giant. Nevertheless, he hesitates before running to defend Wally, thinking _With a creature that size, we need to land *ten* lethal blows or possibly more. We cannot all survive this encounter_. Darius sheathes his sword and waves his arms, yelling (in common) as he runs to Wally's side [highlight]"Stop! Do NOT hurt our guide! Let us assist you in destroying this centipede and we will go our own way![/highlight] Darius will forgo an attack this round in hopes that diplomacy will prove effective. [sblock=ooc]want to assist Raul if feasible. Don't know how to roll any of this, but here's a normal diplomacy roll (1d20 2=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC:  Raul's and Darius's attempts at diplomacy look extra feeble as long as there is a wild, flaming barbarian trying to kill the giant.  It just isn't going to work that way.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: I have to agree with my co-DM, Darius roll wasn't good enough for an aid another and with other party members attacking, we'd have to give a significant circumstances penalty to the attempt. Wally will already have attacked before the parlay attempt is made and Soulfetter is raging and flaming and attacking. The big bug doesn't help. Not the sort of things that are likely to make the giant lay down his arms. I fear it is too late for talk on this fight, but it might have been wise to have planned such a strategy when you knew you were entering the territory of such a powerful foe. What can I say? Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## jkason (Jan 3, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

As Moru roots around and digs out a healing potion, his centipede's next attack is impeded when several of its legs slip on the gore left by the dead ogre behind it. 

[sblock=OOC]Moru's going to drink his CLW potion, meanwhile, the critter's not doing well. Hopefully the flank it gives Wally will let him do some more Sneak Attack damage, at least:

Attack 10, Damage 13[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thea continued to move cautiously forward.  She wracked her brain, trying to think of any spells that might be useful against such a mighty foe.  for the moment, though, she paused- perhaps her friends could handle the beast without magical help. 

OOC: Move forward 4 more squares.  That is it for now- she doesn't have many spells for giants, so she'll see how the other constables can do.  If things look ugly she'll warm up a Vertigo or Blinding Color Surge for next round.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 4, 2008)

OOC: Well Jonas can't do squat, so he'll play field medic. Who's hurt?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2008)

[sblock=Jonas]You've taken a hit of course, Darius got hit pretty hard by an Ogre, Raul took a boulder and Moru is in the worst shape, but working on it himself. I think just about everyone, but Thea and Wally have take some level of damage--either from the fight or the trap before it. I think everyone has posted, so we're going to do the round this morning. If you don't get a post up before I'm done, we'll let you plug in who you go to heal after the fact.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 4, 2008)

Jonas closes the distance towards Darius and aims his wand at him shooting a healing ray towards him.

[sblock=OOC]Jonas Heals Darius (1d6+1=7) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2008)

*Round 5*

Initiative Order: 
Wally 17
Jonas and Bruno 14
Thea 11
Darius 11
Raul 8
Stone Giant 8
Moru 7
Centipede 7
Rahvin 5
Alarion 5
Ogres 5
Soulfetter 4

Wally attacks (1d20+9=12, 1d20+8=18) again with both blades, but fails to penetrate the giant's hide. 

Jonas closes the distance towards Darius and aims his wand at him shooting a healing ray towards him. (7 points cured) Bruno stays at his post watching the passage. 

Thea continued to move cautiously forward. She wracked her brain, trying to think of any spells that might be useful against such a mighty foe. for the moment, though, she paused- perhaps her friends could handle the beast without magical help. 

Standing on the body of the dead ogre, Darius's despair is partly dispelled by the sudden appearance of the centipede attacking the giant. Nevertheless, he hesitates before running to defend Wally, thinking _With a creature that size, we need to land ten lethal blows or possibly more. We cannot all survive this encounter. _ Darius sheathes his sword and waves his arms, yelling (in common) as he runs to Wally's side "Stop! Do NOT hurt our guide! Let us assist you in destroying this centipede and we will go our own way!" Darius will forgo an attack this round in hopes that diplomacy will prove effective. 

Raul thinks to himself, _"This is madness, but diplomacy has little chance under these circumstances, unless others aid me in my call...."_

Raul steps forward 5 feet and shouts to the giant, "Stand down! And we will leave you to your sheep! Why chance falling like your comrades? We are more than mere insects that can be ignored or easily crushed!"

The Giant is unmoved by the pleas to stand down. Deep in the heat of combat he hardly seems to notice the two constables attempts at a parley. He wields the massive stone club (1d20+17=27, 1d20+12=17). The huge club bashes (2d8+12=26) Rahvin and sweeps around to miss Wally by a margin close enough to make the half-orc's greenish skin pale to bone white. 

As Moru roots around and digs out a healing potion, his centipede's next attack is impeded when several of its legs slip on the gore left by the dead ogre behind it. 

Punch drunk, Rahvin swings his rapier (1d20+7=9) at the great foe again, a touch of feverish madness in his eyes. His swing doesn't even strike the giant much less penetrate its defenses. He looks both ill and sorely wounded. He takes a staggering step toward the rear of the giant, if this is by design none could say. 

His foe down, Alarion looks to see only the fearsome giant yet stands. He makes his way forward as fast as his harness allows. [sblock=Alarion]Sorry, Raul beat you to W31, it was getting rather crowded over there, so I put Alarion on the other side of the Ogre, perhaps the excitement of the battle allowed him to cover the extra distance. If that doesn't work for you give me another spot and I'll adjust the map.[/sblock]

As the Ogre falls dead to the ground, SoulFetter leaps over its body and runs at the fearsome giant. The savage barbarian hurtles screaming toward the giant, his flame wreathed body growing taller and more massive. By the time he closes, the huge axe in his hands appears normally proportioned as he swings it 'round in an arc. Though Soulfetter is still more than two feet shorter than the giant, his reach is nearly as great and he is able to stand off and attack. His axe however fails to find its mark. 

OOC: The giant is AC 25, touch 11. 

OOC: Actions for round 6?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2008)

*Map*

OOC: I just realized that the map we gave in the previous post was outdated due to Darius' move. Here is a revised map. The character's places haven't changed, just what can be seen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter's axe parts the hair of the giant's beard as it passes, but he again fails to connect.

_Damn, this guys quick!  Gotta keep after him!_


----------



## Lou (Jan 5, 2008)

*Raul rd 6*

Raul gives up on diplomacy and moves to attack the giant in aid of his friends but finds the giant too thick skinned to hit.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]Raul moves to AA35, attacks and misses.

flanking atk on giant (AC25) (1d20+8=12) 

Did the giant get an AoO?
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thea watched her fellow constables struggle with the giant- that thing was _tough_!  It didn't look like they would be able to bring the creature down quickly or easily, so she decided to try and give a bit of help.  She spoke a few quick arcane phrases, hoping to afflict the giant's mind with crippling terror...

OOC: [sblock]Casting Vertigo on the giant; Will save DC 15; if it works it lasts 4 rounds and during that time the giant must make a DC 10 Balance skill check to take a Move action (if it fails it cannot move, fails by 5 or more it falls down).  It would also be at -2 for attack rolls and saves.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 6, 2008)

Jonas sends an errant arrow towards the giant before sighing and pulling his wand back out.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas Attacks the giant (again) (1d20+8=18, 1d6+2=5) [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jan 6, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]4th swing at giant (1d20 10=22, 1d10 5=14)I think I also get a flanking bonus? But I don't think it would be enough.[/sblock] Darius's cynical expectations are quickly met as the giant keeps swinging away. Feeling invigorated by a healing spell, he pulls his near-useless sword back out and steps in with a carefully-aimed swing. Unfortunately, his blow is deflected by the giant's armor. He finds himself thinking _"We need to get the hell out of here"_, but he refuses to back down while his companions are in the fight.


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

The centipede's maw snaps again, though at the last second the giant manages to twist out of the way. Meanwhile, Moru chugs his potion, though he feels only the slightest rush of energy. 

[sblock=OOC]Centiped attack 23

Moru's potion must have been past its sell date: CLW potion cures 2 HP[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2008)

OOC: Just waiting for Alarion to post. If we don't hear from him tonight I'll move the action along.


----------



## Leif (Jan 8, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Just waiting for Alarion to post. If we don't hear from him tonight I'll move the action along.



Gee, I hope I didn't make him mad by threatening the character of Maeglin, his r/l buddy.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] I anin't mad, after all, its his problem if he's missing this game   I put my opinion in  the OOC thread.  [/sblock]

*Alarion of Tovarre*

 *"Face a true knight, fiend!" * 

Alarion shouts his challenge, and charges at the giant, sword held high, in hopes of drawing its attention from the battered former spy.

[sblock=Round 6]

Swift action to use Fighting Challenge (use #3/4 for the day)
Shield block still assigned to the giant (+1 ac)
Charge with power attack -2
26 to hit, 15 damage 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

[sblock=Helfdan]    Roger that, Helfdan! [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2008)

*Round 6*

Initiative Order: 
Wally 17
Jonas and Bruno 14
Thea 11
Darius 11
Raul 8
Stone Giant 8
Moru 7
Centipede 7
Rahvin 5
Alarion 5
Ogres 5
Soulfetter 4

Wally attacks (1d20+9=12, 1d20+9=14) again, but with no hits.

Jonas sends an errant arrow towards the giant before sighing and pulling his wand back out.

Thea watched her fellow constables struggle with the giant- that thing was _tough_! It didn't look like they would be able to bring the creature down quickly or easily, so she decided to try and give a bit of help. She spoke a few quick arcane phrases, hoping to afflict the giant's mind with crippling terror...

Darius's cynical expectations are quickly met as the giant keeps swinging away. Feeling invigorated by a healing spell, he pulls his near-useless sword back out and steps in with a carefully-aimed swing. Unfortunately, his blow is deflected by the giant's armor. He finds himself thinking _"We need to get the hell out of here"_, but he refuses to back down while his companions are in the fight.

Raul gives up on diplomacy and moves to attack the giant in aid of his friends but finds the giant too thick skinned to hit.

The giant brings his great club (1d20+17=27, 1d20+12=27) into play against the Fiendish Monstrous Centipede, and bashes (2d8+12=20, 2d8+12=17) (-10 damage reduction) it soundly twice. But the bug somehow manages to stay in the fight. Thea is disappointed to see that the giant seems unfazed by her magic. 

The centipede's maw snaps again, though at the last second the giant manages to twist out of the way. Meanwhile, Moru chugs his potion, though he feels only the slightest rush of energy. [sblock=Moru]Maybe next time he shouldn't buy his potions at crazy Al's Temple and fried chicken ziggurat.   [/sblock]

Rahvin swings (1d20+7=21) again, and seems to be doing better, but his blade still fails to damage the giant. He shouts at Soulfetter behind him. "Next time I'll try to make an opening for you." 

"Face a true knight, fiend!" Alarion shouts his challenge, and charges at the giant, sword held high, in hopes of drawing its attention from the battered former spy. The giant takes a poke (1d20+17=21) at the onrushing knight and the blow (2d8+12=16) rattles the knight in his armor, but he can take some comfort in the fact that the massive club could have been worse. The knight's own blow lands solidly against the giant.

SoulFetter's axe parts the hair of the giant's beard as it passes, but he again fails to connect. _Damn, this guys quick! Gotta keep after him!_

OOC: Will Save (1d20+7=19) 

[sblock=Soulfetter]Rahvin uses his action next round to Aid Another (1d20+9=18) giving Soulfetter a bonus of +2 to his next attack against the giant. [/sblock]

OOC: Actions for Round 7?


----------



## Lou (Jan 9, 2008)

*Raul's last round*

[sblock=Scotley & Leif]_This is the spoiler block from last round, you didn't move Raul to AA35 on the map:_

Raul moves to AA35, attacks and misses.

flanking atk on giant (AC25) (1d20+8=12) 

Did the giant get an AoO?
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jan 9, 2008)

Darius slips as he lunges, falling on his face. Luckily, the giant's back is turned, so his misstep isn't fatal. [sblock=ooc]Round 7 swing (1d20 10=11, 1d10 5=8)I swear, I need to start using my own dice.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=Scotley & Leif]_This is the spoiler block from last round, you didn't move Raul to AA35 on the map:_
> Raul moves to AA35, attacks and misses.
> flanking atk on giant (AC25) (1d20+8=12)
> Did the giant get an AoO?
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Lou-insky]The giant doesn't get an AoO when you move INTO a square that he threatens, but when/if you move OUT of a threatened square.  Anyway he can't reach you in AA35, at least not without turning around.  But you missed him pretty bad, so I doubt if he even noticed you, unless you broke your fingers against the floor of the cavern and screamed.  And, as far as not getting you moved on the map, Scotley is in charge of maps for this fight, but I guess I could do it.  Give me a moment....[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2008)

[sblock=Lou and Leif]It seems I posted the map without saving it first, so instead of the map with the new moves on it, I reposted the one from the previous round. My appologies. I'll get the corrected one up momentarily. I'll just replace the one I posted above in case anyone else is out of place as well. The giant would have gotten an attack of opportunity against Raul when he moved from the threatened square 10' out into an adjacent square. To avoid such an Attack of Opportunity Raul would have had to stop at say AB34 and then take a 5' step (which is never subject to move related Attacks of Opportunity) into AA35. Creatures with reach are nasty aren't they? However, such an attack wasting precaution was not required this time since Raul appears unarmed and unarmored to the giant, while the heavily armed and armored knight was also charging and shouting a challenge this round. The giant's one attack of opportunity went to Alarion instead of Raul. I hope you don't feel slighted.   The supersized version of Soulfetter also has reach and more importantly fills a larger space, so Darius and Raul will both get flanking bonuses.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Lou and Leif]It seems I posted the map without saving it first, so instead of the map with the new moves on it, I reposted the one from the previous round. My appologies. I'll get the corrected one up momentarily. I'll just replace the one I posted above in case anyone else is out of place as well. The giant would have gotten an attack of opportunity against Raul when he moved from the threatened square 10' out into an adjacent square. To avoid such an Attack of Opportunity Raul would have had to stop at say AB34 and then take a 5' step (which is never subject to move related Attacks of Opportunity) into AA35. Creatures with reach are nasty aren't they? However, such an attack wasting precaution was not required this time since Raul appears unarmed and unarmored to the giant, while the heavily armed and armored knight was also charging and shouting a challenge this round. The giant's one attack of opportunity went to Alarion instead of Raul. I hope you don't feel slighted.   The supersized version of Soulfetter also has reach and more importantly fills a larger space, so Darius and Raul will both get flanking bonuses.[/sblock]



[sblock=scotley]Also, since Alarion and Raul are approaching form opposite sides of the giant, he can't very well see them both at the same time!  Since he is looking at Alarion, Raul is behind him.  Last time I checked, even stone(d) giants don't have eyes in the back of their heads!  But, of course, you're absolutely correct about the giant having the reach advantage on Raul.  I failed to consider that.

Also, was the Will save for the giant that you recently posted a save versus answering the knight's challenge?  Did he succeed on that save? (I assume that 19 succeeds, but maybe not?)  If the giant succeeded, then I have to say:  DRAT THE LUCK OF OUR POOR KNIGHT!!  He tries to use his Knight's Challenge ability in almost every encounter, and it really hasn't worked for him yet![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Actually, the save was for Thea's spell, which he avoided. I didn't roll for Alarion yet, since it won't really matter until the giant's next action. It was getting late and I didn't feel like looking for the DC. So I just decided it could wait. Roll it if you'd like. If the giant falls prey to the challenge I hope Jonas gets to Alarion with his wand before the giants next attack or it could be grim for Alarion. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thea gave a quick pout of dismay when her spell failed- at this rate this single foe might be more of a problem than everything else they had seen down here combined...  Still, they were elite constables, and they were not easy prey- with a few sharp words and a forceful gesture, she tried another spell.

OOC: [sblock]Casting Glitterdust- DC 15 Will save or be blinded for 4 rounds; while this is a 10 foot burst, Thea is going to aim the spell directly above the giant, as an airburst so that the giant is the only target in the effect.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

OOC:

OK, I must have been really sleepy last night.  I rolled for SoulFetter, and I clearly remember what I was going to post - I thought I remembered posting it, but I guess not.  Here it is . . .

IC:

SoulFetter roars in anger and swings his huge axe around, scoring a significant flesh wound in the monster's thigh.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit: 1d20+16=30
Damage: 3d6+8=16[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2008)

Alarmed at the blow Alarion received, Jonas takes careful aim with his wand and shoot a healing ray at Alarion.

[sblock=OOC]
1d8+1=8 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jan 10, 2008)

*Raul rd 7*

Raul shivers as he sees the damage the giant inflicts with his blows.  Raul steels himself and releases his flurry of blows towards the giant's knee, but misses again and again, thinking, "_perhaps I can take damage so the others can get an extra attack.  I don't seem to be worth much else against this thing._"  

[sblock=OOC and rolls]flanking bonus +2 added to Raul's +5/+5 flurry of blows.

miss atk 1 v giant (AC25) (1d20+7=11) 
miss atk 2 v giant (1d20+7=15)

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2008)

OOC: 'A significant flesh wound' huh Mowgli? That's a new one.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: 'A significant flesh wound' huh Mowgli? That's a new one.





OOC: I think the technical term is a "boo-boo"


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: I think the technical term is a "boo-boo"



hehehehehehe  

OOC:  I think you're encroaching on Dr. Helfdan's area of medical expertise with your technical terminology!


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> hehehehehehe
> 
> OOC:  I think you're encroaching on Dr. Helfdan's area of medical expertise with your technical terminology!




OOC: Well, then we'll talk about leukotriene A4 hydrolase and it's effect upon the pain and inflammation response pathways in response to tissue maceration instead.


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2008)

Except that I can't have an intelligent discussion about that!     But if you want to talk to yourself about it, be my guest.


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Still only barely standing, Moru despairs at the way the fights going. His centipede seems to be doing little more than providing an extra target to the giant.

[sblock=OOC]Oh, good freaking heck: Attack 11 argh![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2008)

OOC: We don't seem to be able to catch many breaks with IC on this one.  In the words of somebody somewhere: "This is gettin' embariscin!"


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 11, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion again attacks the giant, but his sword fails to score on its tough hide.


----------



## jkason (Jan 11, 2008)

OOC: I rolled for the centipede above, but hadn't given Moru anything to do. Since the round's not posted yet, then: is the dead ogre body tall enough to block line of effect on a spell (specifically, Lightning Bolt)? I'm under the impression that fallen adversaries no longer count for purposes of determining if a space is occupied, but I could be pulling that out of thin air for all I know.

If Ogre corpse wouldn't impede electrical mayhem, Moru moves to Y24 as his centipede makes that glorious miss I rolled above. If the body would block it, he'll move to Y32 instead. Since he's only moving this round, he should be able to get to either spot, though clearly he'd prefer the space furthest from the giant.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> OOC: I rolled for the centipede above, but hadn't given Moru anything to do. Since the round's not posted yet, then: is the dead ogre body tall enough to block line of effect on a spell (specifically, Lightning Bolt)? I'm under the impression that fallen adversaries no longer count for purposes of determining if a space is occupied, but I could be pulling that out of thin air for all I know.
> 
> If Ogre corpse wouldn't impede electrical mayhem, Moru moves to Y24 as his centipede makes that glorious miss I rolled above. If the body would block it, he'll move to Y32 instead. Since he's only moving this round, he should be able to get to either spot, though clearly he'd prefer the space furthest from the giant.



It won't block the spell.  At most, you might zap a dead ogre, too, but would you mind if you did?  We'll list you as occupying Y24 unless/until you say otherwise. (Make a note of that, please, Scotley!     )


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2008)

OOC: Noted!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2008)

*Round 7*

Initiative Order: 
Wally 17
Jonas and Bruno 14
Thea 11
Darius 11
Raul 8
Stone Giant 8
Moru 7
Centipede 7
Rahvin 5
Alarion 5
Ogres 5
Soulfetter 4

Wally continues his attacks (1d20+9=27, 1d20+8=26) and this time both blades mark the giant's hide. As the blood pours from the wounds, Wally cackles with delight and dances a sort of gig. 

Alarmed at the blow Alarion received, Jonas takes careful aim with his wand and shoot a healing ray at Alarion. The knight feels a warm sense of relief start at his spine and radiate out through his body (+8 hp).

Thea gave a quick pout of dismay when her spell failed- at this rate this single foe might be more of a problem than everything else they had seen down here combined... Still, they were elite constables, and they were not easy prey- with a few sharp words and a forceful gesture, she tried another spell. As the cloud of golden particles bursts around and above the giants head he roars in frustration, "My Eyes! What have you done you evil witch!" The particles fall around the constibles engaged in close fighting with the giant and cause some of them to blink and their eyes to water, but they fight on without further impediment than frustration.

OOC: Note that at this point the giant's AC drops to 21. Enjoy!

Darius slips as he lunges, falling on his face. Luckily, the giant is distracted by his sudden blindness, so this misstep isn't fatal. 

Raul shivers as he sees the damage the giant inflicts with his blows. Raul steels himself and releases his flurry of blows towards the giant's knee, but misses again and again, thinking, _"perhaps I can take damage so the others can get an extra attack. I don't seem to be worth much else against this thing."_  

Despite his blindness the giant swings (1d20+17=18, 1d20+12=28) his great club at the centipede and Soulfetter. He misses the centipede very nearly smashing his own foot. The mighty blow launched at Soulfetter might well have knocked the Urgant's head clean off, but in his blindness the giant cannot find even the vast target. (miss chance (1d100=29) 50% due to blindness)

Still only barely standing, Moru despairs at the way the fights going. He moves to a better position, though no one sees. He readies one of his most powerful magics. His centipede seems to be doing little more than providing an extra target to the giant.

Rahvin support Soulfetter's attack and tries to give the Urgant an opening. (as noted above +2 for Soulfetter to hit thanks to aid another)

Alarion again attacks the giant, but his sword fails to score on its tough hide. 

SoulFetter roars in anger and swings his huge axe around, scoring a significant flesh wound in the monster's thigh.

OOC: Okay gang actions for round 8 the last round?


OOC: url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1459153/]Will Saves (1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=25)[/url]


----------



## xedr (Jan 12, 2008)

[highlight]"Way to go Thea!"[/highlight] cheers Darius, upon seeing the giant's distress. Darius then vindicates himself with a cruel blow the giant's thigh, drawing blood but failing to open the artery he seeks. [sblock=ooc]Round 8 swing (1d20 10=29, 1d10 5=14)Critical hit? (1d20 10=18, 1d10 5=14) nope. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jan 12, 2008)

*Raul rd 8*

Raul wipes the gold glitter from his face, moving into a spinning kick for the back of the giant's knee and lands on his butt instead.  As he falls, Raul tries to scissor kick the giant, but he only scrapes the giant's leggings.


[sblock=OOC and combat rolls]
1st flanking attack on giant (AC21) (1d20+7=8) 
2nd flanking atk on giant (AC21) (1d20+7=20) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2008)

*Soulfetter*

Heartened by his companions' success, SoulFetter makes another determined attack.  This time he scores a mighty blow, and his axe makes a crunching sound as it cleaves the giant's breastbone.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+14=28)
Damage (3d6+8=21)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 14, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Though the tide seems to be turning, Moru fears what the lengthy battle might be drawing the attention of. Those close enough might hear him muttering, but there's no mistaking where the wizard is when he finishes. Bruised and bloodied, the wizard appears in an electrical flash as a bolt of lightning streaks across the cavern and strikes the giant.

[sblock=OOC] Centipede misses again

Lighting bolt damage 14 Reflex save vs. DC 16 for half damage[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thea smiled as her spell took effect- hopefully her fellow constables could use the opportunity to bring the giant down.  She turned her attention to the cavern around them, trying to keep an eye out for any other threats- she didn't want to use any more of her spells this early in the day if she didn't have to.

OOC: Scan the area for further threats- she'll let the others hack on the giant for a bit.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 14, 2008)

Jonas sends a bolt of healing energy towards the weary Moru.

[/sblock]
Jonas heals Moru (1d8+1=8) 

IC has been kind on the healing at least [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

Initiative Order: 
Wally 17
Jonas and Bruno 14
Thea 11
Darius 11
Raul 8
Stone Giant 8
Moru 7
Centipede 7
Rahvin 5
Alarion 5
Ogres 5
Soulfetter 4

Wally tries to follow up his success, but he can't find the mark this time. 

Jonas sends a bolt of healing energy towards the weary Moru. (8hp)

Thea smiled as her spell took effect- hopefully her fellow constables could use the opportunity to bring the giant down. She turned her attention to the cavern around them, trying to keep an eye out for any other threats- she didn't want to use any more of her spells this early in the day if she didn't have to.

"Way to go Thea!" cheers Darius, upon seeing the giant's distress. Darius then vindicates himself with a cruel blow the giant's thigh, drawing blood but failing to open the artery he seeks. 

Raul wipes the gold glitter from his face, moving into a spinning kick for the back of the giant's knee and lands on his butt instead. As he falls, Raul tries to scissor kick the giant, but he only scrapes the giant's leggings.

The blinded giant attacks (1d20+17=24, 1d20+12=19) once more and lands a crushing (2d8+12=22) blow on the centipede that sprays insectoid bits high into the air and destroys the summoned creature. A second blow aimed at Alarion doesn't even come close to the knight.

Though the tide seems to be turning, Moru fears what the lengthy battle might be drawing the attention of. Those close enough might hear him muttering, but there's no mistaking where the wizard is when he finishes. Bruised and bloodied, the wizard appears in an electrical flash as a bolt of lightning streaks across the cavern and strikes the giant. The giant howls in pain and frustration, but somehow despite his blindness he manages to avoid the worst of the lightening, which singes his hide and makes his hair stand on end as it briefly illuminates the whole cave. As the thunder rolls and echos in the enclosed space the sheep begin to bleat in terror. 

Rahvin continues to use his blade to help others get past the giant's defenses. 

Perhaps uncomfortable attacking the wounded blind giant, Alarion hesitates for an instant. 

Heartened by his companions' success, SoulFetter makes another determined attack. This time he scores a mighty blow, and his axe makes a crunching sound as it cleaves the giant's breastbone.

The mighty giant drops to his knees and the huge club bangs onto the cave floor. Wally is forced to move quickly out of the way as the huge body tips over on it's side. The giant is dead.




OOC: miss chances (1d100=79, 1d100=6) 

Reflex save (1d20+6=17)


----------



## xedr (Jan 15, 2008)

Darius aims another roundhouse swing at the giant's kneecap, or at least where it should be. He halts himself midswing, staring at the fallen body for several moments, quite unable to believe that they have survived the encounter. Swinging around, he starts counting heads to see if they've lost anybody. [highlight]"Mighty fine axe-work there SoulFetter! Is everybody alright?"[/highlight]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2008)

Jonas gives a sigh of relief as the giant at last falls. He whistles to Bruno and gives the dog a thankful rub on the head before heading up to help examine the wounded.


----------



## Lou (Jan 15, 2008)

*Raul*

Rolling away from the giant as he falls, Raul will get to his feet and exhale deeply.  "Anyone down?" Raul asks as he starts counting Constables and Wally.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2008)

*SoulFetter - HP: 32/36*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"Mighty fine axe-work there SoulFetter! Is everybody alright?"[/highlight]




"Thank you, friend."

Allowing his flaming aura to subside, SoulFetter sags wearily to his knees as the battle rage passes from him.



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "Anyone down?"




"I'm barely scratched - just weary."


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru swears as the giant seems to sidestep the attack. "When the bloody hells did giants get so nimble?" he mutters. Thankfully, though, Soulfetter finishes the creature off. 

Falling to his knees, Moru sighs in relief. "I could use another hit or two off that wand if you can spare it," he says to Jonas.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 16, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Well fought, all!  Is anyone sorely wounded?"  Alarion wipes the blood of both ogre and giant off his sword before resheathing it.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2008)

Amazingly, everyone is still alive, though several including Rahvin were sorely wounded. Wally is quite please with himself and dances about kicking the fallen giant a couple of times. "Wally the Giant Slayer!"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Moru swears as the giant seems to sidestep the attack. "When the bloody hells did giants get so nimble?" he mutters. Thankfully, though, Soulfetter finishes the creature off.
> 
> Falling to his knees, Moru sighs in relief. "I could use another hit or two off that wand if you can spare it," he says to Jonas.




Jonas casts the wand twice more at Moru.

OOC: now IC hates us again.
Jonas heals Moru (1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=2)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: now IC hates us again.




OOC: It surprisingly easy for a couple of DM's to bribe a website owner on a shoestring budget to adjust the code for a handful of users. Oh, that was intended for Leif only...  

OOC: You'll be happy to discover that I rolled some of the treasure for this encounter on IC and it was very kind to you.


----------



## xedr (Jan 16, 2008)

Darius resists the urge to join in on Wally's dancing. Instead, he scans the surroundings for threats or other points of interest. It occurs to him that a giant might have a lot of treasure, and he begins scouting around.


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2008)

Darius finds a corner of the cavern where there are the remains of a cook-fire, a few mis-matched pots that look like they missed their date with the scrap heap long ago, all mended in several places each with various soft metals (no gold, though.  Not even ogres and giants are that stupid, yet).  There are also two relatively flat places that are big enough for giant-sized creatures to sleep.  In the larger of the two flat spots are a pile of ratty, moth-eaten blankets, and what looks like a big pile of burlap.  There is also a man-sized cage nearby, where there are three emaciated, unwashed humans, who are huddled together in the furthest corner and looking over their shoulders fearfully.


----------



## Lou (Jan 16, 2008)

*Raul*

As the party slowly moves again, Raul will recover his dropped light source and scout out the limits of the cave, moving counter-clockwise from where the party entered.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 17, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

On seeing the prisoners by the light Darius carries/wears, Alarion joins the former soldier, and studies the cage, trying to release them.


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2008)

Alarion finds the cage to be locked with an old, rusty, but still effective lock.  No key is immediately evident.


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2008)

*Raul's Growing Concentric Search*

On about his third circuit outward, Raul sees a metallic glint near a still growing column in the living cavern.  Investigating the glint further, he finds a large wooden box.  As soon as he sees the box, he notices that there is another, smaller, lock on its hasp.


----------



## jkason (Jan 17, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru shrugs his shoulders as he receives extra healing. "That's a little better. Thanks," he says. 

As the others begin their search, he pulls a bit of tortoise shell from his spell pouch. A few muttered phrases and a hand gesture that looks vaguely obscene, and the air around him shimmers slightly for a moment before returning to normal. 

Apparently happy with the results, Moru returns the shell to his pouch. 

"Last thing I need is another sneak attack like that last one," he says by way of explanation.

[sblock=OOC]Moru's casting his Protection from Arrows spell. For the next 5 hours, he has DR 10/magic vs. ranged weapons. Wouldn't have saved him entirely from the boulder, but it probably wouldn't have hurt so much if he'd had the good sense to activate it when he cast Mage Armor.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jan 17, 2008)

Darius offers some trail rations to the prisoners and tries to strike up a conversation. [highlight](To Alarion) "Maybe we should search the giant and his guys for the key to this cell." (To the prisoners)"You guys look like you're starving! Have some food while we try to figure out how to get y'all out of here. How long have you guys been in here?"[/highlight][sblock=ooc]Diplomacy roll (1d20 2=19)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2008)

Darius is at least LOOKING very diplomatic today (  ), so the people in the cage decide that they have nothing to lose and accept his proffered rations.  "We've been here for awhile now, I can't say how long.  It's so hard to judge the passage of time when you can't ever see the sun.  We've been in a state of total torment.  There were 15 of us in this cage, you see.  The others were all eaten, one by one."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: I'll get a revised map out today.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 17, 2008)

Jonas nods at Darius' idea and sets about very carefully searching the giant and ogres.

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas searches the giants (1d20+12=31) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2008)

Jonas arrives at the Giant's body just in time to see Wally complete his dance and start trying to pull a valuable-looking bracelet off the giant's arm. On closer examination it seems to be a fire opal on a fine gold chain. He guesses it was a woman's necklace, but too small for the giant, so he wore it as a bracelet. The giant also has a human sized dagger in a pouch with a large fork, a packet of salt, a potion bottle and a chunk of bread. The dagger seems to have been used as a toothpick and has what may be a gristly piece of human thigh muscle impaled on it. Despite it's rather disturbing current use the dagger seems to be of fine make and in excellent condition except for some nasty crusty stuff and the human meat. Another pouch reveals 400 gp and a small ring of keys. 

The ogres have quivers of over-sized javelins and some typical adventuring gear in large size. Surprisingly, one of the ogres has a large sized set of thieves tools and a scroll in his shirt pocket. Between the two they have 700 gp and the other ogre has a potion bottle as well. 

There may be other items of value in the giant's den among the junk as well.


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jonas nods at Darius' idea and sets about very carefully searching the giant and ogres.
> [sblock=OOC]
> Jonas searches the giants (1d20+12=31)
> [/sblock]



Do you mean searching their corpses?  Never mind.  Damn that curse of the double DMs!!!


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 18, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

"Never fear, my good people, your ordeal is over."  Alarion then turns to Darius.  "Mayhap they have seen our lost halfling pass this way..."


----------



## xedr (Jan 18, 2008)

(oops)


----------



## xedr (Jan 18, 2008)

Darius asks [highlight]"First, who are you men? Second, how did you come to be captured? Third, have you seen a halfling mapmaker pass by? And by the way, where did they keep the key to your cage?"[/highlight] Darius examines the lock (wondering if Rahvin can get it open), as he listens to the prisoners' replies.


----------



## jkason (Jan 18, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Another pouch reveals 400 gp and a small ring of keys.




Moru cocks his head to one side as he sees the keys. Looking around, he says, "Hey, boys, anyone found any doors or locks around here?"


----------



## Lou (Jan 18, 2008)

*Raul*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Moru cocks his head to one side as he sees the keys. Looking around, he says, "Hey, boys, anyone found any doors or locks around here?"




Raul examines the chest in front of him as he listens to the other Constables talking.  Raul moves to the entrance of the living cave and responds to Moru, "Alarion and Darius sound like they found some prisioners.  I found a locked chest."


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> Darius asks [highlight]"First, who are you men? Second, how did you come to be captured? Third, have you seen a halfling mapmaker pass by? And by the way, where did they keep the key to your cage?"[/highlight] Darius examines the lock (wondering if Rahvin can get it open), as he listens to the prisoners' replies.



The prisoner who is wearing the softer, more colorful garments answers Darius, "We are merely simple people.  We were on a journey to the great city of Lauralie Summerhome so that we could beeseech the blessings of our Goddess Meda before we undertake a pilgrimage in her service.  We have seen no halflings here.  The giant always took the key from one of his pouches.  I can show you which key fits the lock of the cage."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> Raul examines the chest in front of him as he listens to the other Constables talking.  Raul moves to the entrance of the living cave and responds to Moru, "Alarion and Darius sound like they found some prisioners.  I found a locked chest."




"Well good, I have found some keys hopefully they work" replies Jonas as he tosses the ring to Raul.

Jonas gives Wally the eye as he tried to grab the bracelet. In orcish Jonas says to him _"You may keep that as a reward for your courage in this battle, so long as it does not belong to one of the prisoners over there. But you will miss out then on a full share of what ever else we find, either you're in for a full share down here or not. "_ says Jonas appealing to the greedy side of Wally, while quickly gathering everything else of value on the creatures and putting it safely out of Wally-reach.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2008)

Wally spits on the ground and finally gives up the jewelry only after hearing the about a locked chest being found.


----------



## xedr (Jan 20, 2008)

[highlight]"As I understand it, the pilgrim's path lies on the surface. So how did pilgrims such as yourself end up below ground in the giant's clutches?"[/highlight] asks Darius, waiting for Raul to approach with the keys.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"As I understand it, the pilgrim's path lies on the surface. So how did pilgrims such as yourself end up below ground in the giant's clutches?"[/highlight] asks Darius, waiting for Raul to approach with the keys.



The prisoner wearing the softer, more colorful garments answers Darius, "By the way, sir, my name is Periwinkle, and as I said we were journeying by coach to the great city of Lauralie Summerhome for religious purposes, when our coach and outriders and all of our companions on the pilgrimage were waylaid by the giant and the ogres.  We were powerless to offer them any resistance, so they bound us and brought us here, where we have been imprisoned ever since."


----------



## Lou (Jan 21, 2008)

*Raul delivers the keys*

Raul's trained eyes follow the keys in flight so he does not lose sight of them.  Grabbing the keys, the Constable moves to the sound of Darius' voice.  "Darius, here is the giant's key ring.  There is a locked chest on the other side of this room.  I will explore the rest of this room and return."

Raul hands the keys to Darius and looks over the people in the cage to see if he sees anything to identify them.  Raul then moves clockwise around the living cave to see what else is here.

OOC:  I hesitated to post again and will refrain from posting until the other players post their actions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter is still catching his breath after the dissipation of his battle rage.  He'll stand watch and leave this part of the investigation to those better suited to it.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thea was content to stay back for the first few moments, observing how the prisoners reacted to their sudden rescue.

OOC: Sense Motive (at +9) on the prisoners as they interact with the other constables- they are _probably_ just as they seem, but a little caution shouldn't hurt...


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 22, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight stands watch as Darius searches through the keys


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2008)

*Amalthea Varangiar*

Thea, ever the conscientious and careful constable, senses only genuine feelings of relief and gratitude from the newly-released former prisoners.


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru bites his lip a moment, thinking. 

"These folks are in no condition to come with us. But if we can assume our return path's relatively clear, maybe we can send a constable back with them the way we came?" he suggests.

[sblock=OOC]FYI, I'm on vacation from tomorrow to Sunday. Not sure how often I'll be able to check the game, so feel free to drag Moru along for the ride as you see fit until then.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2008)

*Periwinkle*

When Moru indicates 'the way we came', Periwinkle says, "Oh there is a way out in that way, as well?  We have never been farther into the cave than this!"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 23, 2008)

Having gathered up the loot from Wally, Jonas whistles to Bruno and heads out to see if there are other exits from this area.


----------



## xedr (Jan 23, 2008)

As he turns the key in the lock and opens the cage, Darius queries [highlight]"What is your profession, Master Periwinkle? We are on a mission to rescue the previously mentioned halfling mapmaker. You can accompany us, or we can offer the services of our comrade Rahvin to escort you to the city."[/highlight] Darius stands aside to allow the prisoners to exit the cage.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> ...Raul then moves clockwise around the living cave to see what else is here.




Upon searching Raul finds what appears to be a small wooden shield of darkwood that someone has been using as a plate and not washing very well. Other than the dried food the shield appears to be in remarkably good shape. In with sheepskins is a wool tapestry that the giant must have been using for bedding. If the vermin were removed and it were properly cleaned it might be worth a good bit. In a burlap bag next to the bed he findscarved wooden statue 18" tall of a nude elf maiden riding bareback on a horse signed by a popular elven artist of the previous century.


----------



## Lou (Jan 24, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Upon searching Raul finds what appears to be a small wooden shield of darkwood that someone has been using as a plate and not washing very well. Other than the dried food the shield appears to be in remarkably good shape. In with sheepskins is a wool tapestry that the giant must have been using for bedding. If the vermin were removed and it were properly cleaned it might be worth a good bit. In a burlap bag next to the bed he findscarved wooden statue 18" tall of a nude elf maiden riding bareback on a horse signed by a popular elven artist of the previous century.




Raul will collect the shield and the burlap bag, place them in the tapestry and move them over next to the chest.  Raul moves back to Darius to retreive the key ring.

"Done with the keys?  I want to see what is in this chest over here." Raul tells Darius.


----------



## xedr (Jan 24, 2008)

[highlight]"Beware traps and such"[/highlight] says Darius as he passes back the key.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2008)

Rahvin gives the chest a quick once over and declares it free of traps.


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"What is your profession, Master Periwinkle? We are on a mission to rescue the previously mentioned halfling mapmaker. You can accompany us, or we can offer the services of our comrade Rahvin to escort you to the city."[/highlight] Darius stands aside to allow the prisoners to exit the cage.



As he exits the cage, Periwinkle says, "I am a dyer of cloth by trade,"  and here he indicates his brightly colored clothes.


----------



## xedr (Jan 25, 2008)

[highlight]"Well then, I bet people are just dyeing to meet you"[/highlight] Darius introduces himself and his companions to Periwinkle and .... [highlight]"I'm sorry, I didn't catch your names?"[/highlight]


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 25, 2008)

Alarion shakes his head at Darius's joke.  "Morwyn's Mercy, good Darius!  These people have suffered much already!  Must you torture them so?"   Yet though his words seem stern, mirth sparkles in his eyes.


----------



## Lou (Jan 25, 2008)

*Raul*

"Here, Rahvin, hold the light while I find the correct key to fit this lock."  Raul will hand his light to Rahvin and start comparing keys to the lock on the chest.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2008)

Finding the right key is not unduly difficult, for there aren't that many keys and you already know the purpose of one. The chest opens with sharp click and the lid is tilted back to reveal a load of silver coins. 

OOC: Spot check please.


----------



## Lou (Jan 25, 2008)

*Raul at the chest*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Finding the right key is not unduly difficult, for there aren't that many keys and you already know the purpose of one. The chest opens with sharp click and the lid is tilted back to reveal a load of silver coins.
> 
> OOC: Spot check please.




OOC: 9 spot check (1d20+8=9)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 26, 2008)

As the others continued to interact with the (former) prisoners, Thea turned her attention outwards.  It wouldn't do to have some other nasty take them by surprise while they talked and searched...


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2008)

Raul finds that the box contains perhaps 1500 sp. 

Thea and Jonas move toward the exits and find that in addition to the tunnel through which you entered there is another tunnel roughly opposite leading off to the east. Jonas discovers that Wally has gotten there before him and is sculking around the columns of naturally formed stone that are similar to the ones on the other side of the cavern. He turns suddenly as Jonas approaches with a light and a large bat is startled flying off down the tunnel. "I thought there might be another trap on this side, but so far I haven't found anything."


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"Well then, I bet people are just dyeing to meet you"[/highlight] Darius introduces himself and his companions to Periwinkle and .... [highlight]"I'm sorry, I didn't catch your names?"[/highlight]



Periwinkle says, "Allow me to present my fellow, ill-fated travelers..."  and he rattles off their names.  They are all just your basic, non-descript tradesman, fish-wife types, so you don't bother to remember their names for more than the length of time it takes Periwinkle to finish speaking them.


----------



## xedr (Jan 29, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]couple of Spot checks (1d20 4=14, 1d20 4=11)[/sblock]Having freed the prisoners, Darius surveys the situation and suggests [highlight]"As anxious as I am to rescue our mapmaker, I think a recovery period from our brutal encounter would be well-advised. I expect that this location would be known as the giant's lair and hence it should be relatively untroubled for the moment. Let's camp here to eat and bind our wounds, and we can set out early tomorrow to find Krado. Wally, I believe you wanted to butcher one of the sheep?"[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2008)

Periwinkle says, "Well, if you'll permit me, I am able to cook.  Mr ... uhhh ... Wallace, was it?  If you'll pick out a nice fat sheep, like umm, THAT one should do nicely, I will get right to work.  The giant wasn't too conscientious about feeding us captives, you see, so we are quite famished."

[sblock=GoodEye Darius]Darius spots something, alright!  While Raul is counting silver pieces, Darius perks up and notices that, HEY, those aren't ALL silver!  Some are electrum![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2008)

Wally, having just returned from scouting with Jonas, draws a large dagger, "That chubby one with the white fleece? Looks tasty!" He sets to work chasing sheep about the pen and finally manage to cut out the one in question and dispatch it. His antics in the sheep pen and a few falls into the sheep droppings makes even the dourest of the Constables smile. The giant has a hook on a rope next the pen for such work and once it is lowered to a more manageable height by Soulfetter, Wally sets to gutting and skinning his prize. 

OOC: Want to explore any further? Set watches? Do anything else before we advance time until morning or the next encounter, which ever comes first?


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 29, 2008)

"Excellent idea, friend Darius!  "   The knight realizes he is quite hungry as well.  "I shall gladly take the first watch, that you all may dine in peace."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Raul finds that the box contains perhaps 1500 sp.
> 
> Thea and Jonas move toward the exits and find that in addition to the tunnel through which you entered there is another tunnel roughly opposite leading off to the east. Jonas discovers that Wally has gotten there before him and is sculking around the columns of naturally formed stone that are similar to the ones on the other side of the cavern. He turns suddenly as Jonas approaches with a light and a large bat is startled flying off down the tunnel. "I thought there might be another trap on this side, but so far I haven't found anything."




"Well, we'll find out soon enough I guess." replies Jonas.

***************************************
As the group sets up camp for the evening and the air becomes heavy with the smell of mutton, Jonas becomes a bit worried about attracting more visitors. But then thinks other denizens would just think the giant was having his dinner anyway. Still Jonas takes Bruno down to the new exit to keep watch, eyes, ears and nose on the alert.


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> "Excellent idea, friend Darius!  "   The knight realizes he is quite hungry as well.  "I shall gladly take the first watch, that you all may dine in peace."




Moru, still limping from his boulder encounter, says, "I won't be much good without a chance to recharge. If I can get 8 good hours sleep, I can take the last watch ready for trouble again."


----------



## xedr (Jan 30, 2008)

Darius quietly informs Raul (outside of Wally's hearing) that many of the coins appear to be electrum rather than silver. After thoroughly checking his pack, Darius realizes that he can't find any of Wally's mushrooms, so he just asks Raul (who has the 1st aid kit) to help bind his wounds. [highlight] "Since it's still early in the day, it's going to be longer-than-normal camp - there should be plenty of time for everybody to rest, even if we have overlapping shifts."[/highlight] he says before joining Jonas on the first watch. Darius also plans to volunteer for the last watch. _Let's let the spell-users refresh themselves before taking a watch,_ he thinks.


----------



## Lou (Jan 31, 2008)

*Raul*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Darius quietly informs Raul (outside of Wally's hearing) that many of the coins appear to be electrum rather than silver. After thoroughly checking his pack, Darius realizes that he can't find any of Wally's mushrooms, so he just asks Raul (who has the 1st aid kit) to help bind his wounds. [highlight] "Since it's still early in the day, it's going to be longer-than-normal camp - there should be plenty of time for everybody to rest, even if we have overlapping shifts."[/highlight] he says before joining Jonas on the first watch.




Raul gives Darius an incredulous stare at the news, but says nothing, thinking to himself, "_I didn't see anything but silver._"  

Pulling out the healing kit, Raul cleans and binds Darius' wounds, "Ooo, that's a nasty one" and then moves to Moru and the others, one by one.  After seeing to his fellow constables and Wally, Raul asks the former prisioners, "Are any of you injured?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Once Raul breaks out the healing kit, Thea heads over to his side and speaks a few quiet words.  "Some of the shrapnel from that trap bit me pretty deep, and we didn't have time to deal with it before the fight.  I would appreciate it if you'd check the injury, since we're far from clerical treatment."

OOC: Thea took some damage from the trap- and more importantly she blew her saves, so we had probably better see if the healing kit can help.  It is tough to do verbal components with lockjaw, and the nearest tetanus shot is too far away to matter...


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2008)

*The Prisoners*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Raul gives Darius an incredulous stare at the news, but says nothing, thinking to himself, "_I didn't see anything but silver._"
> 
> Pulling out the healing kit, Raul cleans and binds Darius' wounds, "Ooo, that's a nasty one" and then moves to Moru and the others, one by one.  After seeing to his fellow constables and Wally, Raul asks the former prisioners, "Are any of you injured?"



"No, those of us who were injured at all by the giant were injured fatally.  We who still live are fine.  I offer my services to help count the money, as well."  He winks at Raul.  "I can tell the difference between electrum and silver quite well!"  Then, almost as an after thought he adds, "In fact, some of that coin was taken from us, too...."


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> OOC: Thea took some damage from the trap- and more importantly she blew her saves, so we had probably better see if the healing kit can help.  It is tough to do verbal components with lockjaw, and the nearest tetanus shot is too far away to matter...



OOC:  Good thinking, Thea.  We'll take the efforts into consideration.


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2008)

*Jonas and Bruno*

Jonas and Bruno find a comfortable patch of lichen on which to sit, but there is nothing else happening at the entrance besides Bruno wanting a bit of lovin' from his best bud and  master.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 1, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Jonas and Bruno find a comfortable patch of lichen on which to sit, but there is nothing else happening at the entrance besides Bruno wanting a bit of lovin' from his best bud and  master.





OOC: Not that a bacterio-fungal symbiont isn't comfortable, but perhaps a nice cushy bryophyte could be found.   

Jonas sits and absently rubs Bruno's head and ears. He thinks about the former captives and what they would do with them, they had to go back to the surface, but that would mean a delay in finding the halfling. And then there were the sheep. How did the giant feed the sheep anyway. There had to be access to fodder down here, he couldn't count on a steady supply to steal. Perhaps they grazed on some fungus farm the giant had, but sheep wouldn't last long on mushrooms.


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Not that a bacterio-fungal symbiont isn't comfortable, but perhaps a nice cushy bryophyte could be found.
> 
> How did the giant feed the sheep anyway. There had to be access to fodder down here, he couldn't count on a steady supply to steal. Perhaps they grazed on some fungus farm the giant had, but sheep wouldn't last long on mushrooms.



OOC:  Most bryophytes prefer more moist environments than this dry hole. 

OOC:  Perhaps these are a new breed of "Cave Sheep" that relish lichen and even can eat rocks?  Or, Jonas realizes, maybe it is more likely that both the sheep and the other captives were taken during the same raid....


----------



## Fenris (Feb 1, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Most bryophytes prefer more moist environments than this dry hole.
> 
> OOC:  Perhaps these are a new breed of "Cave Sheep" that relish lichen and even can eat rocks?  Or, Jonas realizes, maybe it is more likely that both the sheep and the other captives were taken during the same raid....




OOC: And most lichens prefer more sunlight for the cyanobacteria symbiots


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: And most lichens prefer more sunlight for the cyanobacteria symbiots



OOC:  Ok, you win.  I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Lou (Feb 4, 2008)

*Raul*

Raul moves from constable to constable, cleaning and bandaging wounds.  Raul then turns to Wally, "Let me see those injuries, Wally.  Wouldn't want you get an infection." 

[sblock=healing checks]
One for each constable and one for Wally.  I'll let the DMs decide which roll goes with which victim patient.

healing checks for constables and Wally (1d20+6=8, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=23, 1d20+6=20, 1d20+6=16, 1d20+6=25, 1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=20) 

Time for a new healing kit before long....

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2008)

*Raul's Healing*

OOC:  For the benefit of the party, we'll assume that the lowest roll goes to Wally.

IC:  Wally looks askance at Raul and curls his upper lip while Raul works on his wounds, as if he is thinking,_ "Why do you even bother??  I can tell from your rough manner and your lack of knowledge of (half-)orcish anatomy that you'd be happier if I had just died.  You'd better take better care of me at least until we get to the mapmaker!"_

OOC:     Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2008)

[sblock=Anyone concerned about the sheep's dietary considerations]There is some fodder in the corner near the sheep pen. If anyone bothers to ask the prisoners they will be informed that the Giant had been known to take the sheep out of the cave from time to time. Perhaps to graze? Could this be an indication that there is a way to the surface nearby? You'll have to quit screwing around with the sheep and move on to find out.    [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Anyone concerned about the sheep's dietary considerations]You'll have to quit screwing around with the sheep    [/sblock]





OOC: Hey now, there is no need for name calling mister. And we haven't been down here_ that_ long.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2008)

The wounds tended and a decent meal of fresh mutton consumed, the party settles down on the fungi or bedroll of their choice to pass the evening. As predicted, the known presence of the giant seems to have kept away any visitors. Those on watch report no disturbances during the night. Your sense of time is a little distored down here in the sunless depths of the 13th ward, but by mutual consent you begin to rise at what feels like morning.

Wally gets up with a little grumbling, but after some scratching and farting he partakes of some leftover mutton and comments, "We can reach the halfling in a couple of hours this morning with any luck."  

OOC: Any old business before we move on?


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru seems like his old self again in the morning, though he's more cautious this time around. As the group leaves the giant's cavern for the caves beyond, he mutters an extra charm.

[sblock=OOC]Whenever the group sets out, he'll cast both his Mage Armor and Protection from Arrows spells. Bumps AC to 18 and gives him DR 10/magic against ranged attacks[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 5, 2008)

*healing/rest?*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The wounds tended and a decent meal of fresh mutton consumed, the party settles down on the fungi or bedroll of their choice to pass the evening.
> 
> OOC: Any old business before we move on?




OOC: How much healing if any do we get?  Raul will be unable to tend all night, unless he sleeps first, as he stayed up most of the previous night.


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2008)

What was our rule about that Scotty?  Seems like maybe we said something like 1 + con bonus per night's rest, or something?

I stand corrected as usual, see Scotley's next post.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2008)

OOC: Standard is 1 per level or 2 per level for those under a healer's care. We gave a bonus previously for the fading aura of the old temple. I don't think that will apply here. There are still plenty of tasty mushrooms left though.


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2008)

Isn't Raul a healer, or didn't we at least let him fill that role last time?  Still, 5 per night isn't too shabby, I guess.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 5, 2008)

Alarion prays to the gods of light, then carefully dons his polished banded armor and other gear.  "Any preparations we must make ere departing, friends?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2008)

OOC: Where do we stand with healing? Wally indicates that we are close, but if we are still low, I think we need to use the rest of the mushrooms, then the wand, we need to be pretty strong to make sure we can tackle any further challenges.

And Leif you were doing great with our botanical discussion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter finds a quiet corner and goes through his morning summoning.  He draws the summoning symbol on the floor of the cave, then takes an arrow out of a special pouch and snaps it over the symbol.  He then sits back on his haunches and begins a meditative chant.

Soon eyes appear within the circle, then a mouth full of yellow, rotted teeth.  Gradually, the form of a once beautiful elf - now pox ridden and sallow - appears over the symbol.  The two engage in quiet conversation, and the elf streams toward and into the body of the huge barbarian.  For a moment, his aspect becomes pox ridden and sallow as well, then he returns to his normal beautiful   self.

[sblock=Pact Roll]1d20+3=7

SoulFetter is quiet/unassuming, and cannot attack any Elf/Elf sub-race/Half Elf without repercussions.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pact Roll]1d20+3=7
> 
> SoulFetter is quiet/unassuming, and cannot attack any Elf/Elf sub-race/Half Elf without repercussions.[/sblock]




[sblock=Mowgli]Hey Leif, cue the drow elf attack![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2008)

*PSA from your friendly DM...*

OOC: Didn't you guys find a wand, a scroll, some potions...


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Mowgli]Hey Leif, cue the drow elf attack![/sblock]



That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!    



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> And Leif you were doing great with our botanical discussion.



Was I??  It was pure luck, then, I assure you!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!




OOC: Great minds...

Perhaps a pit that leads to the underdark? One that only a great weight such as that of an Urgant might trigger?   

Oops did I post that where everyone could see.


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2008)

Wally is growing increasingly impatient.  He's ready to go if everyone else is, and he keeps heading out toward the way to the surface....

OOC:  Everybody done all their healing and everything yet??  Hint:  Scotley and I may just have a surprise for you when this dungeon crawl is over....but you won't know until you finish up with it!


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Wally is growing increasingly impatient.  He's ready to go if everyone else is, and he keeps heading out toward the way to the surface....
> 
> OOC:  Everybody done all their healing and everything yet??  Hint:  Scotley and I may just have a surprise for you when this dungeon crawl is over....but you won't know until you finish up with it!




OOC: Is it cupcakes?! I hope it's cupcakes.

Jonas is ready, I'm down a few still but not bad.


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Is it cupcakes?! I hope it's cupcakes.




Scotty!!  You TOLD!!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 8, 2008)

OOC: I'm kind of hoping the surprise will be a cleric.  Perhaps we can combine the two- cupcakes made out of cleric?  Thea should be good to go- I think she might be down a few, but she'll try to stay out of the fighting even more than usual.  Once we're ready to move, she cast Endure Elements on herself for the day.


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2008)

((OOC: Moru's been ready. Like I said, he'll cast his two protective spells just as the group gets underway, but other than that there's no other prep he needs now.))


----------



## xedr (Feb 8, 2008)

Darius opens the gate to free the sheep from the pen. Waving to the rest of the group, Darius calls out [highlight]"Let's go"[/highlight] and leads the way, following Wally.


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2008)

OOC:  Wally leads the group out onto the surface, where everyone squints against the light for a few moments as your eyes adjust.  The sheep seem to be gradually wandering out and doing .... umm .... whatever it is that sheep do at times like this.

Wally says, "Yes I know where I am now.  Just follow me a little distance further, and then we'll be there."


----------



## xedr (Feb 10, 2008)

Darius recalls what happened the last time they blindly followed Wally. He pauses, scanning the surroundings for any signs of another trap or ambush. (I assume that the former prisoners are somewhere in the middle of our marching order.) Spot check (1d20 4=10)


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2008)

The newly-freed captives seem to want to head back to the road, and then go back to more familiar surroundings.  But Wally isn't going that way at all.  So, soon enough, the former captives decide to part company with you, thanking you abundantly and quite profusely for all your help, with promises of the hands of sisters or daughters, or, in one case, a homely spinster great-aunt (with a reputation for being the best cook in the "holler"), if you ever decide you need brides.  Their adieus fondly bid, they part ways with the constables, and Wally breathes an audible sigh of relief.  Wally leads you for a few more miles, and then he finds a ravine he had been looking for.  Taking you down into the ravine, he finds a cave at the back and enters.  As soon as he is once again underground, Wally's entire aspect takes on a more comfortable air. 

Spot checks, please.  Or, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) checks would actually be more appropriate if you have it.  

[*DM Bonus time:*  After all of this following Wally around through sewers, caves, dungeons, etc., everyone can go ahead and give themselves one rank in Knowledge (Dungeoneering), or one additional rank if you already have the skill.  And, you're welcome.]

My Bad:  There are ample offers of sons and brothers for you, too, Miss Amalthea Varangiar.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thea bid farewell to the former captives, and hoped they would reach their destination without further trouble.  then she spent a few minutes looking around- now that they were back above ground, however briefly, she wanted to take advantage of that to assess where exactly they were in relation to the landmarks of the city.  More importantly, she wanted to get a fix on where the cave entrance was- the constabulary would want to keep track of that particular route past the city walls...

Once they headed back underground, she had to fight to keep from giving a deep sigh- she had so hoped that they were done wandering through such damp and lightless terrain.

OOC: [sblock] What has Wally gotten us into this time roll: 1d20+4 (same total for Knowledge-dungeoneering or Spot), roll 13 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1487953/ )
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2008)

OOC:  Thea doesn't immediately recognize just where the constables are at the moment, in relation to Lauralie Summerhome, but she takes careful mental notes so that she will remember it if she ever finds herself here again.  Give us a Knowledge (Nature) check, please, Miss Thea?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 10, 2008)

OOC: Knowledge (nature) check for Thea [sblock] Used untrained through Jack of all trades; 1d20+3; roll 20 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1488106/ ) [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=Spot Check]1d20-1=10[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 10, 2008)

*Raul*

[sblock=skill check]
Both Spot and new Knowledge (dungeoneering) checks are 20s.   
Spot check; Kn(dungeoneering) check (1d20+8=20, 1d20+3=20) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

[sblock=Thea's Knowledge (Nature) check, and Jonas, too]Thea, and Jonas (hey, give me a break! he is a ranger after all.....) both recognize the trees and other flora, that you passed before entering another cave, as being of species that would typically grow to the north and west of Lauralie Summerhome.[/sblock]

[sblock=Raul's Knowledge (Dungeoneering) check (and Alarion, too)]Raul is paying extra careful attention to Wally and his choice of route, and he and Alarion notice right away that Wally is avoiding the broader passages that have seen heavier traffic.  He is sticking to narrow, winding passages that are largely overgrown with various sorts of mushrooms and other junk that just gets in your way.[/sblock]

Nobody else noticed (spotted) anything, sorry.  Guess you'll have to depend on Jonas, Thea, Raul, and Alarion to help.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 11, 2008)

[sblock=Alarion's spot check]


A natural 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

Alarion:  Got your name added to post 1474, in regard to spot checks.


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

Wally leads the Constables into a quite comfortable, roomy chamber, and suggests that you all make yourselves comfortable.  "For this next part up ahead, I've got to go and scout it out before we all get there, but I'll be back as quickly as I can.  If you'll just hold fast here, everything will be ok."


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Wally leads the Constables into a quite comfortable, roomy chamber, and suggests that you all make yourselves comfortable.  "For this next part up ahead, I've got to go and scout it out before we all get there, but I'll be back as quickly as I can.  If you'll just hold fast here, everything will be ok."




Moru raises an eyebrow. "I don't think any of us is keen on letting you move on unescorted," he says, looking to the others for agreement or lack thereof.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 11, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Indeed, friend Wally."    Alarion speaks amicably, but there is steely resolve in is eyes.  "Why would you wish to go ahead alone, as you have obviously been avoiding the larger passages...  Is there aught to fear in here?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 11, 2008)

"Perhaps if one of our more light-footed constables would accompany you- I can provide a few minutes of invisibility so they won't cramp your style..."  Thea's voice is quiet and friendly enough, but her eyes were wary- Wally might have led them well so far, but something seemed out of place.

OOC: In addition to the offer of Invisibility (4 minuts worth) for someone with a reasonable Move Silent roll, she will be using Sense Motive (at +9) on Wally's answers to the other constables.


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*"Indeed, friend Wally."    Alarion speaks amicably, but there is steely resolve in is eyes.  "Why would you wish to go ahead alone, as you have obviously been avoiding the larger passages...  Is there aught to fear in here?"



"Not as long as you stay in the safe place where I led you," says Wally with a half-menacing wink.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Not as long as you stay in the safe place where I led you," says Wally with a half-menacing wink.




Jonas speaks up. "Wally, let me accompany you. That will satisfy the other constables, and I shall not be a hinderance to our scouting." 

Jonas adds in Orcish _"Come now Wally, you can't expect them to sit there and not arouse suspicions. You would get nervous if we left you some where alone. I will be as quite as an orc tracker."_ Jonas adds with a wink.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2008)

*Thea Sensing Wally's Motive*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> "Perhaps if one of our more light-footed constables would accompany you- I can provide a few minutes of invisibility so they won't cramp your style..."  Thea's voice is quiet and friendly enough, but her eyes were wary- Wally might have led them well so far, but something seemed out of place.
> OOC: In addition to the offer of Invisibility (4 minuts worth) for someone with a reasonable Move Silent roll, she will be using Sense Motive (at +9) on Wally's answers to the other constables.



Sorry, somehow I missed this one until just now.  

Thea gives Wally her sternest look and her eyes bore into him.  A single, large bead of sweat runs down Wally's forehead.[sblock=Thea]Let's see, it's called "sense motive" so that's what I'm going to rule that it does.  I may be sorry for this later, but, for now, here goes:  You "sense" that Wally is wanting to proceed alone so that he can meet with someone.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 12, 2008)

*Raul*

Raul moves to watch back the way the party came to make sure they are not being followed, while the others deal with Wally's stubborness.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2008)

[sblock=Ederaul Mameir]After backtracking for 5 minutes, Raul finds himself peeking around a corner where the latest side-passage meets a broader thoroughfare.  From down the broader passage, in the general direction that should be away from the entrance, Raul hears several gutteral voices.

So, since the voices are coming from deeper in than you have been, you're not being followed, technically, but there is somebody, or something back there.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 12, 2008)

*Raul*

Raul slowly retreats back towards the party's position.  Raul has questions for Wally about where we are and who is here.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thea shakes her head, perhaps a bit sadly.  "Tsk, tsk Wally.  And we were doing so well.  You wouldn't have friends waiting up there now would you?  To think that you would be ashamed to be seen with people like us..."  She pauses for only a moment before switching to fluent Orcish.  [sblock=Orc speech] "We do know how to behave, after all."[/sblock]

OOC: Mostly she is using Sense Motive to avoid being lied to, or Bluffed


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2008)

"I just want to talk with some people I know, but they aren't my 'friends'. I just wanted to warn them about you guys. Otherwise they might get the wrong idea and attack. After all we've been through you still don't trust me? I could have let that giant wipe the floor with you ya know. But know I risked my life to slay that giant for you when I could have just slipped away in the dark." He looks rather indignate and crosses his arms over his chest.


----------



## xedr (Feb 13, 2008)

[highlight]"I for one believe that Wally has earned our trust. However, I am quite concerned about his well-being this close to the completion of our rescue. Wally, can you at least provide us with directions to the mapmaker before you depart?"[/highlight] asks Darius. Although Darius doesn't really expect a trap, he nevertheless looks around the cave for a second exit and any signs of previous mayhem.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 13, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"BY my troth, but you have indeed been true to us, good guide."  Alarion speaks amicably.  "But who are these that would dare attack a group of constables?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2008)

"The halfling scribblier is held not far from here. I don't know exactly which cave he's held in, but I know roughly where. I plan to find out when I go ahead. Those who would attack are a tribe of Orcs. You should know that down here being a Constable doesn't count for much."


----------



## Lou (Feb 13, 2008)

*Raul*

Returning to the group and hearing the end of the conversation about the tribe of orcs, Raul adds, "My scouting revealed that there are indeed orcs or some other group not far from us now.  What do you intend to tell them, Wally?  And who is holding the halfling if not the orcs?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> Returning to the group and hearing the end of the conversation about the tribe of orcs, Raul adds, "My scouting revealed that there are indeed orcs or some other group not far from us now.  What do you intend to tell them, Wally?  And who is holding the halfling if not the orcs?"



OOC:  Think WAYYYY back!  You have had previous indications of orcish involvement with this case:  http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3670739&postcount=315


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 14, 2008)

"Don't get too offended, Wally.  It is just that you are our only guide here, and we'd hate to lose you- for both your sake and our own."  Thea's "apology" sounds a bit forced to the trained ear- or maybe she really is worried and is trying to hide _that_.  "If you want back up, just call, and remember that we don't all have to look like constables..."  Even as she speaks, she uses her magic to shift back into the orcish disguise she had worn before.

OOC:[sblock] Thea's Bluff roll for sincerity 15, opposed by a Sense motive roll (if Wally has it, or anyone else is listening).  Roll ( http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1492947/ ); Disguise (with Hat of Disguise) is at +17 ; GMs can roll in secret[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2008)

"Indeed Wally has been true to his word and a good guide, let us continue to trust his skills and judgment here" adds Jonas


----------



## xedr (Feb 14, 2008)

After circling the space and not finding any other exits, Darius stands guard just inside the entrance.


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2008)

OOC:  Without saying so much as one other word, Wally gathers his cloak about him as if he feels a sudden chill, and then he melts into the shadows of the cave and is gone.  The constables hear a cricket chirping somewhere in the darkness....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter readies his great axe and looks around anxiously, trying to be prepared for anything that comes against the party.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thea shook her head a bit sadly- she was going to have to practice that a bit more.  Like the other constables, she was wary.  She waited a few minutes, long enough for Wally to reach his probable meeting point if they were as close as he indicated, and then she took a moment's time to prepare, casting a spell that might provide forewarning.  As the spell took hold, she closed her eyes and focused her mind- her fellow constables would provide warning if it was needed.

OOC: Wait a few minutes- maybe five, long enough for Wally to meet his "friends".  Then casting Detect Thoughts, and maintaining concentration on it, focusing the 60 foot cone in the direction in which Wally was headed- she will move to the front of the group (to avoid picking up their thoughts by accident), stiil in her orcish disguise.  For up to 4 minutes, she can detect the presence or absence of thoughts in the area of effect- further focus upon those thoughts can provide more info.  For now she is most concerned with whether anyone is coming from that direction, and whether Wally is alone when (or if) he returns.


----------



## Lou (Feb 15, 2008)

*Raul*

Raul whispers to Alarion, "We need to prepare for the worst."

Raul then quietly motions to the other Constables that we should take up defensive positions while we wait.


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru waits with the others, tense, crossbow readied in the silence.


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2008)

*"The Waiting Is The Hardest Part" - T. Petty*

tick...........................
tock..........................

one minute turns into 4, then 5.....  Still no sign of Wally.

tick...............................


tock...............................................


----------



## xedr (Feb 15, 2008)

Darius says [highlight]"I say we give him about 30 minutes, and then go after him. I think we're getting close to finding Krado.... um... does anybody remember how to get back to town?"[/highlight]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2008)

Thea casts her spell and moves forward. She detects only the minds of a few simple animals such as lizards, bats and rats. No coherent intelligent thougt. About the time the group is getting really concerned that Wally might have left them or run into trouble he returns looking rather smug. "Right this way Constables. I've have seen your halfling. The little bugger is still alive and well." There seems to be a hint of disappointment in that last statement. Anyway, he begins to lead you deeper into the tunnel.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 16, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion follows Wally, sword in hand, and shield at the ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

Likewise SoulFetter - moving cautiously, axe at the ready.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thea moves back towards the center of the group, though she still has a flash of doubt over their guide's motivation.

OOC: Another Sense Motive at +9- does it sound like Wally is telling the truth there?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2008)

[sblock=Thea]Thea gets the sense that Wally is telling the truth. He seems quite excited.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Feb 16, 2008)

Darius resumes his place in the marching order, readying an arrow across his bow.


----------



## Lou (Feb 16, 2008)

*Raul*

Raul will watch behind the group as they cautiously move forward.  Raul turns over a shuriken in his hands as he moves, ready to throw.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2008)

Jonas motions Raul forward. "We'll take rear this time Raul." says Jonas nodding towards Bruno. Jonas nocks an arrow and he and Bruno keep a sharp ear forward and back for anything amiss.

[sblock=Scotley and Leif]
Don't forget my +2 on Listen and spot against all things Orky boys   
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

Wally heads back the way that he led you in. To the puzzled looks of the constables, he says, "Hey, who's leading this trip, anyway?" Then he just shakes his head and keeps on going. Soon, he leads you back to one of the main thoroughfares that he avoided on the way in. This time, he follows the large passage deeper underground. This passage is broader and sees more use. You know this because of a substantial amount of litter that lines the passageway: old gnawed bones, empty bottles, scraps of cloth, etc. Then you begin to see markings on the walls. Those of you who can read orcish report that these are mostly dire warnings of certain death to intruders, and hexes to ward off evil spirits. They appear to be written mostly in blood, which would be a more readily available commodity than paint, down here. After awhile, you begin to feel that the cave is getting a little bit warmer, for which Bruno, for one, is very thankful. And then, up ahead, you see that you are approaching a crude doorway. Through the doorway, all you can see is a large open space, no floor is yet visible, but you do see the flickering light of a very large fire. When Wally passes through, his chest swells and he lets out a great shout, "Ahhh, rooooo-ahhh!" Now you see that just inside the doorway is the landing of a stairway, which Wally is now leading you down. As he descends, Wally's cry is answered by several of the cavern's oocupants, "Neeeeeeragg!" As you descend the stairs your hearts involuntarily flutter with anxiety for a moment, but you steel yourselves to continue. The staircase is carved out of the wall of the cavern, and on the way down you are able to see everything in the cavern. A large mass of orcs is assembled here, (maybe 75? they just won't hold still while you finish counting) and they are not going about the tasks of everyday life, but, rather, they look like they are waiting for something to happen.  Some of them are tempering their wooden spears in the large fire pit in the center of the cavern.  You also notice that there are no females or young present -- this seems to be a gathering for the menfolk.  On the far side of the cavern is a dais about 40 feet wide (the depth of it is hard to judge from your vantage point). On the dais stand two very, very large orcs! (Yes, you CAN tell that much from here!) You surmise that the larger of the two orcs is the Chieftan of the tribe, and judging from his ceremonial breech cloth and elaborate headdress, the other one must be the Witch Doctor. Upon reaching the floor of the cavern, Wally leads you through the mass of orcs near the right edge of the cavern. You notice that a few of the orcs give disdainful glances to Wally, too. He takes no notice, but, rather, seems to swell more and more with pride as you approach the dais. As you draw closer, you notice a key feature of the chamber that you were too overwhelmed by the mass of orc flesh to register at first: Just in front of the dais, on its left side, a cage is suspended by a single rope. The rope is tied off near the Witch Doctor, who has a ceremonial greataxe that gleams in the firelight. As you approach the dais, you see that it is about 20 feet in width, and as you ascend the short staircase to the top of the dais, you see more about the cage: it is hanging over a pit of unknown depth, but it looks to be at least 40 feet deep from where you are. And huddled in the cage, as near to the center as he can get, is a very scared looking halfling. Wally speaks, "Hail, Chief Udzar! You see that I, Wally Alphonsus, am an orc of my word, a true son of my father, Ugnutz! Here are the constables that I told to you about." Here, Wally motions toward your group. Chief Udzar is eight feet tall if he is an inch, and the witch doctor looks almost that tall, even without the cermonial headdress. They both go at least twenty-five stone, easily.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Oh heck!*

"Well, gentlemen, it looks like we are going to be very much earning our paychecks today- either that or Chief Ironshirt is going to be recruiting some replacement constables..."  Thea's voice was quiet and matter-of-fact- if she was worried, she was doing a very good job of hiding it.  As soon as she saw the situation, she banished the magical disguise she had been wearing- if they were going to get into a fight here, she wanted to represent the constabulary properly.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> As soon as Thea saw the situation, she banished the magical disguise she had been wearing- if they were going to get into a fight here, she wanted to represent the constabulary properly.



OOC:  Good call, Thea!  VERRRRRY good call.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

*Orcish language notes, for the insatiably curious*

[sblock=Are you sure you really want to know?]So what did Wally's greeting and the tribe's response mean?
"Ahhh, rooooo-ahhh!" = "Wassup, my niggas?" 
"Neeeeeeragg!" =  "Up yours, half-breed!"[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Good call, Thea!  VERRRRRY good call.




OOC: Might be an even better call to disguise herself as a male.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2008)

The hackles on Bruno had been steadily rising and Jonas had to keep calming him down. As they entered the great cavern, Jonas didn't worry, but rather matter of factly scanned the cavern for other exits and other noteworthy things. The orcs were secondary at this point. As the approached the dais, Jonas had to hand it to Wally, he had played one of these two groups quite well, the other would get, well less. Jonas wondered whether Wally's greed or pride would win out here. In case it was pride, Jonas took subtle range on the witch doctors neck.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

_Sweet Gods, what is it with all these big people?  I go months without seeing anyone close to my size, and now in the space of a few hours I'm mixing it up with giants and overgrown orcs!  Oh, well - at least here the cielings are high enough I can stand upright.

OK, mind on business.  What in the name of all the vestiges do these people want with Krado?_ (OOC: It _is_ Krado up there, right?) _And how do we go about getting him down and out?_


----------



## xedr (Feb 18, 2008)

Darius stops for half a beat at the sight of all the orcs, but then follows Wally into the room. He stows his bow and arrow and rests his hand on his bastard sword, ready to draw on a moment's notice. He follows Wally's announcement to the chief [highlight]"Hail Chief Ooozedur! We have come to negotiate the release of the halfling Krado."[/highlight][sblock=ooc]diplomacy roll (1d20 2=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

The Orcs take up the chant "UdZar! UdZar! UdZar!" and Darius realizes he is off to a bad start having mispronounced the chief's name. The Halfling, and it does seem to be Krado, calls in a petulent voice, "Well it is about time somebody got off their duff and did their job. I've been in this box for days now!" The Orcs pelt him with bones, dung and any other refuse that they have to hand causes him to slink into a corner. "Do you see the abuse I've suffered. I demand you arrest them!" Finally at a nod from the chief, the witch doctor pounds the haft of his axe on the ground calling the Orcs to silence and says, "The great and powerful Udzar would hear your offer. Come forward."


----------



## xedr (Feb 20, 2008)

[highlight]"If we can find some common ground, I'm sure we can come to an arrangement. Our interests are to return this halfling to his family. uh....  What is it you seek? Why have you taken this halfling captive?"[/highlight] asks Darius, feeling unsuited to a speaking role and looking to his companions for support.


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

*The Great and Powerful Udzar*

"I know what you want.  That is the only reason why you were allowed to approach safely.  What I am interested in hearing from you is what you are prepared to offer me for what you want."

OOC:  to Darius and anyone else who speaks -- go ahead and make a diplomacy check.  If you don't have that skill, just roll 1d20 and add your charisma modifier to the roll.


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "I know what you want.  That is the only reason why you were allowed to approach safely.  What I am interested in hearing from you is what you are prepared to offer me for what you want."
> 
> OOC:  to Darius and anyone else who speaks -- go ahead and make a diplomacy check.  If you don't have that skill, just roll 1d20 and add your charisma modifier to the roll.




Moru looks around at the small army surrounding them, and decides to keep quiet and let the talkers do the talking. He found himself questioning his choice to forego enchantments in lieu of summonings; a Charm spell would probably come in quite handy right about now...


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> a Charm spell would probably come in quite handy right about now...



OOC:  Not unless you also had the feats Still Spell and Silent Spell!  Otherwise, it would be a ticket redeemable for one ambulance ride.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 20, 2008)

"Surely it is not simple money that you seek," Thea began quietly.  "And with such a powerful and impressive warband, it cannot be a prize which could be won by force of arms, or it would already be yours.  Such an intricate plan speaks of a rare target, and we are but simple constables, with little knowledge of you, or your needs.  Please, can you not even hint at that which you seek?"  It is obvious from her speech that Thea is a trained negotiator- but perhaps she is not used to bringing such skills to bear against such wild foes...

[sblock=diplomacy roll] At +8, roll 17 ( http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1501896/ )  Not great, but at least she didn't manage to insult his mother by accident or anything.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Feb 20, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]second diplomacy check for Udzar (1d20 2=8) as requested by Leif.

Darius is wondering what happened to that necklace that Wally was coveting. Not only did it appeal to Wally, but it might carry a secondary message to the orcs about our ability to defeat the giant and his allies. As much as Darius would like to boast about the silver and electrum from the giant's treasure chest, it seems like really bad idea in front of this army.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*Udzar Speaks*

"No, we do not expect money.  I can't imagine that any friends of this...." [here he indicates Wally] "....would have any money to spare.  We are reasonable, though.  Perhaps you can offer us something else in the exchange?  Some service, perhaps?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 21, 2008)

"It seems like quite a lot of work to have us led this far out from our comfortable city environs without having a clear goal to present to us.  As to a service, now, we have many talents, including I am sure at least one or two not represented in your truly impressive array of tribesfolk.  But we are, after all, bound to the good of our city, and to the rules of the constabulary, and so there are services which we would have to refuse.  So, please, can you elaborate as to what sort of services you might find valuable?"  Thea tried to keep a reasonable tone, but a bit of her impatience did show through- or she caught sight of something inappropriate amongst their "hosts"...

OOC: Really, I don't know how we can guess about what they want.  Thea will go for her second Diplomacy roll for this follow-up, and she'll monitor the response with a Sense Motive. [sblock] Diplomacy at +8, roll 10 (ick!) ( http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1502027/ ); Sense Motive is at +9 [/sblock] Rolls are getting worse- any other talkative folks want to take a shot?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC: How about spot checks for those looking at the assembled orcs.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*The Great and Powerful Udzar*

Udzar is not quite sure what to make of Thea's words, but he doesn't think that he likes them.  Luckily, the Witch Doctor steps forward now, and says, "You are constables.  You protect people and you fight the enemies of your people.  That is what we want.  And, don't worry, our enemies are your enemies, too."[


----------



## jkason (Feb 21, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: How about spot checks for those looking at the assembled orcs.





[sblock=Spot Checks]Moru spot (1d20+2=16)

Retbi Spot (1d20+3=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2008)

*Raul*

"Tell us who our mutual enemies are, so we may plan for their defeat.  And what did the halfling do to deserve being held in a cage?"  Raul asks.

[sblock=OOC & spot and diplomacy checks]
So we let the woman and the half-elf negotiate with the orcs.  Something really wrong with that!  Either that or we are the most devious bunch of cops in the city....

Spot check on orcs (1d20+8=26) 
Diplomacy (orcs) (1d20+9=27) 

It's not combat, so IC doesn't hate me yet today....
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> "Tell us who our mutual enemies are, so we may plan for their defeat.  And what did the halfling do to deserve being held in a cage?"  Raul asks.



"So!  You are willing to do battle with our enemies?" says Udzar. "That is very excellent.  Why is the halfling in a cage?  Don't you keep your halflings in a cage? says Udzar with a sly wink that only the constables can see.  "We should discuss details like that in a more comfortable setting, wouldn't you agree?  Let us go into the Council Chamber and take our ease."  With that, Udzar and the witch doctor move toward a passage at the back of the platform and motion for the costables to follow them.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spot roll for Thea*

OOC: [sblock] 1d20+4= 7; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1502983/ ; yep, rolls are definitely getting worse...[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 21, 2008)

Alarion stays quiet, though his distate for negotiating with these beasts is obvious on his features.  

[sblock=OOC]
Spot check was 3...  linking not working for me, but id is 1503095
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 21, 2008)

Jonas

[sblock]
Jonas Spots the orcs (1d20+9=20) +2 for orcs favored enemy that I forgot so 22. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2008)

[sblock=Jonas and Raul and anyone else who breaks 20 on the spot check]These orcs are impressive only in number and for the size of their chief and witch doctor. The rest of the rabble is dressed in a mix of animal skins or cast off clothing. Their weapons too look like they might be quite old, poorly repaired or simply made such as the fire hardened spears being prepared as you entered. Many wear armor, but again it seems to have been well used and often mismatched, with holes and bloodstains that probably cost previous owners their lives. The orcs look malnourished and anything but prosperous. They are clearly scavengers living on the fringes the world above. Their rat-like features only serve to heighten the sense that they are parasites rather than a true society of their own. [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Feb 22, 2008)

On the way to the council chamber, Darius grabs Wally's arm and whispers [highlight]"Were you sent to bring us here?"[/highlight][sblock=ooc]Intimidate (1d20 6=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

"Sent to bring you here?  Uhhhh, yeah, yeah, that's the ticket!  I was sent to fetch you here!"


----------



## xedr (Feb 24, 2008)

Sensing that Wally was acting on his own, Darius struggles to puzzle out WHY the orcs singled out Krado for kidnapping. In fact, that is the first question out of his mouth when they reach the "council chamber": [highlight]"Why did you kidnap a mapmaker?"[/highlight]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

[sblock=Darius]You have all the clues as to why. You just have to put them together. The evidence was at Krado's shop. Or you can just ask, but you can't be sure the answer will be true.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2008)

*Udzar*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Sensing that Wally was acting on his own, Darius struggles to puzzle out WHY the orcs singled out Krado for kidnapping. In fact, that is the first question out of his mouth when they reach the "council chamber": [highlight]"Why did you kidnap a mapmaker?"[/highlight]



"I don't feel any need to answer impertinent questions from some "sunshine and daisies" constable.  What you need to be more concerned about is  IF and HOW you are going to be able to get out of here again with your hides intact, and possibly also taking your precious little mapmaker along, as well.  I am prepared to be reasonable, but sharp tongues strain the limits of my reason very quickly."


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=Darius]You have all the clues as to why. You just have to put them together. The evidence was at Krado's shop. Or you can just ask, but you can't be sure the answer will be true.[/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]SHHH!  If we're careful we can keep them dXckXng around down here for MONTHS![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lou (Feb 26, 2008)

*Raul*

"Chief Udzar, we await elightenment by your words of wisdom on who our mutual enemies are, and how we can come to a mutually satisfying agreement." says Raul.


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2008)

*Chief Udzar*

"Very well, the problem that faces us right now is that a new tribe of orcs is moving in on our territory.  This may concern you more because if they replace our tribe, they will probably not be so content to live peaceably with a large city of humans so nearby, and they will probably make war on the city.  What we propose is that, in exchange for receiving back the halfling with no hair harmed upon his head, you see about taking out these interloper orcs.  That will be just doing your duty as constables, too, so we are not asking very much, are we?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

The Witch Doctor speaks next. "As for the puny mapmaker, some of our more impulsive members seized him after we discovered that a group of mass-murderers and thieves used his maps to raid our lands."


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2008)

*Chief Udzar*

"He was placed into the cage for his own protection, to keep these 'more impulsive' types from doing him mischief."


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 27, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion turns to his companions.  "What say you, friends?"   The look in his eye clearly conveys to those who know him that if they are to fight orcs, the ones at hand would do as well as those they have yet to meet.


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru's brows crease and he shrugs. "I guess I'm confused," he ventures. "If a whole army of orcs can't hold off these invaders, what's a handful of constables going to be able to do?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 29, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Very well, the problem that faces us right now is that a new tribe of orcs is moving in on our territory.  This may concern you more because if they replace our tribe, they will probably not be so content to live peaceably with a large city of humans so nearby, and they will probably make war on the city.  What we propose is that, in exchange for receiving back the halfling with no hair harmed upon his head, you see about taking out these interloper orcs.  That will be just doing your duty as constables, too, so we are not asking very much, are we?





Jonas has listened carefully. He finally replies in Orkish. 

"Gladly would we assist you great UdZar. And we thank you for the opportunity to fulfill our own duty as constables, though the threat has not yet reached our dominion. And it is very noble of you to rectify the wrong that some of your eager warriors may have committed, though their intent was to preserve your great tribe. And when the halfling is return we shall strive to see that his maps are no longer used to injure your tribe. But still I mustask, and forgive me for doing so, but how can we Constables aid you further when you have a powerful tribe and able guidance" says Jonas with a nod towards the witch doctor.

"I am sure that if anything this other orcs are merely beneath your notice, yes? Else you would have crushed them yourself. But please tell us more of this other group that we may know as much as the great UdZar."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 29, 2008)

The Great Udzar replies in Orcish, "These interlopers ride great beasts and have the finest weapons. Their numbers are great and they seem to be growing. We have fought them off, but our divinations suggest they will continue to attack."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thea paid close attention as the negotiations went on- she only wished she knew a bit more about orcish customs so that she could analyze their "hosts'" behavior more accurately.  "They ride great beasts, you say?  Are these beasts like big lizards, with many legs- if that is so, we've already seen one of them, with a number of riders..."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 3, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The Great Udzar replies in Orcish, "These interlopers ride great beasts and have the finest weapons. Their numbers are great and they seem to be growing. We have fought them off, but our divinations suggest they will continue to attack."




"If they have such resources, are they merely expanding their territory or are they driven this way, and where would they get the finest weapons?" Jonas wonders aloud.


----------



## xedr (Mar 3, 2008)

[highlight]"What is the name of your tribe?"[/highlight] asks Darius, [highlight]"and what do these interlopers call themselves?"[/highlight] Darius is thinking back to the storeroom where they found the discarded swords from the Bloody Moonies and the weapon crates from Blue Basilisk.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2008)

*Udzar*

"Our official tribal designation is The Loyal and Beneficent Order of Orcs Residing In, Under, Around, and Through the Great city of Lauralie Summerhome, but you may know us under our more common nickname of The Greasy Boys.  These interlopers, if our information is accurate, are from the Bloody Moon tribe."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2008)

At Thea's question the witch doctor replies, "Yup, that's the filthy buggers, consorting with lizards and wolves and the gods know what!" Spittle flies from his mouth as he talks, clearly getting enraged just talking about the hated foes. He pounds his staff on the ground for emphasis as he responds to Jonas, "That's a question for investigators now isn't it? That's your bloody job! If we knew where to get weapons like that, we'd damn well have them now wouldn't we." He slaps the chief on the back as he says the final 'we' hard enough to make Udzar take a step forward. The big chief turns a harsh gaze on the witch doctor and he composes himself. Clearly he has overstepped his bounds in his excitement. He spits on the ground and snarls at the constables.


----------



## xedr (Mar 4, 2008)

The puzzle pieces finally fall into place for Darius! [highlight]"Excuse us for a second"[/highlight] he says as he gathers the party (except Wally - you stay out of this) into a huddle, keeping their voices low and an eye on the chief and witchdoctor. [highlight]"Okay gang, we can either fight or talk our way out of this. Incredible as it seems, I think these guys are mostly telling the truth because it fits with what we know. The bloody moonies are being equipped with new weapons and we ourselves experienced their warlike behavior. They have to be dealt with, regardless of how we handle the Greasy Boys here. If we can convince the Greasy Boys that it's stupid to suppress maps and kidnap mapmakers, perhaps we can convince the mapmaker not to press charges. After all, we're going to want a map ourselves if we want to tackle the Bloody Moonies. Anybody disagree?"[/highlight]


----------



## jkason (Mar 4, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> The puzzle pieces finally fall into place for Darius! [highlight]"Excuse us for a second"[/highlight] he says as he gathers the party (except Wally - you stay out of this) into a huddle, keeping their voices low and an eye on the chief and witchdoctor. [highlight]"Okay gang, we can either fight or talk our way out of this. Incredible as it seems, I think these guys are mostly telling the truth because it fits with what we know. The bloody moonies are being equipped with new weapons and we ourselves experienced their warlike behavior. They have to be dealt with, regardless of how we handle the Greasy Boys here. If we can convince the Greasy Boys that it's stupid to suppress maps and kidnap mapmakers, perhaps we can convince the mapmaker not to press charges. After all, we're going to want a map ourselves if we want to tackle the Bloody Moonies. Anybody disagree?"[/highlight]




Moru shakes his head. "Sounds good to me, but we have to be careful not to make promises for the constables we can't keep. I mean, I think this is a big enough threat that we can get a task force on it, but none of us has the authority to promise that. And the last thing we need is this tribe coming after the city for broken promises just as the moonies come 'round the corner."


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2008)

A plaintive cry carries into the council chamber:  "Hell-l-l-o-o-o-o, are you  still in there?  Anybody remember the poor, little halfling?"

A pained look steals across Chief Udzar's face as soon as he hears the whiny tones of Krado the Halfling.  "Sheesh, not again?  Will somebody out there give the halfling something to eat so we can get a little peace in here?"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 7, 2008)

"Technically they only asked us to "_see_" about taking out the Bloody Moons. If we hold them to their word, we merely need to investigate about engaging the Bloody Moon tribe, not actually do so. I agree however that the Bloody Moons are a more serious threat to the city, they are violent, well armed and have made at least one incursion into the city. I think we need to agree to their terms which is to see about it. Bring Krado back and send in a task force to deal with the Bloody Moon thus also fulfilling our obligation to the Greasy Boys in case anyone has pangs of honor." says Jonas with a hard look at Alarion.


----------



## Lou (Mar 7, 2008)

*Raul*

"If a well-armed group of orcs are moving into the area, then we will have to deal with them eventually.  If we can get the mapmaker released, then we can use our success to convince the boss to let us go after the orcs.  Can't we?" asks Raul?  "Since the Bloody Moonies are a common enemy, we can get the Greasy Boys to scout for us.  Wally has been helpful.  Should we ask the chief to send Wally with us, sort of a liasion?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

Wally has been eavesdropping at the fringe of the group of constables, and when Raul mentions keeping him around, his misshapen ears perk up, his eyes brighten, and a toothy smile steals across his face.


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "I think we need to agree to their terms which is to see about it. Bring Krado back and send in a task force to deal with the Bloody Moon thus also fulfilling our obligation to the Greasy Boys in case anyone has pangs of honor." says Jonas with a hard look at Alarion.




Moru shrugs. "Sounds reasonable to me," he offers. As the halfling calls attention to himself, Moru bites his lip. "Let's make the suggestion quickly and get ourselves and our target out of here, though."


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 8, 2008)

Alarion stays quiet, watching the orcs vigilantly for signs of treason.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 8, 2008)

"It seems as if we are, for the most part, in agreement on this," Thea said, glancing around the group once more for confirmation.  "The Moonies are likely to be a big enough threat that we'll have to deal with them somehow.  We can give our word that we'll do everything in our power to stop their ascendancy- though whether that ends up being a direct offensive on our part or a matter of some judicious scouting backed up by larger task force will have to be determined once we've put in a bit more footwork.  Does that work for all of us?"  She looked back over her shoulder in the direction of the orcs.  "I can't deny I'll be awfully glad to collect Krado and get back into the city," she muttered quietly.


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> "It seems as if we are, for the most part, in agreement on this," Thea said, glancing around the group once more for confirmation.  "The Moonies are likely to be a big enough threat that we'll have to deal with them somehow.  We can give our word that we'll do everything in our power to stop their ascendancy- though whether that ends up being a direct offensive on our part or a matter of some judicious scouting backed up by larger task force will have to be determined once we've put in a bit more footwork.  Does that work for all of us?"  She looked back over her shoulder in the direction of the orcs.  "I can't deny I'll be awfully glad to collect Krado and get back into the city," she muttered quietly.




Moru nods his assent. "Let's do it."


----------



## xedr (Mar 8, 2008)

Turning to Chief Udzar, Darius says [highlight]"Very well Chief Udzar. While we do not have authority to speak on behalf of our magistrate, Ignatius Ironshirt, we will commit to exerting our best influence on him in this matter. He will almost certainly recognize the threat posed by this invading horde of Bloody Moonies and allow us the time and resources to combat them to our mutual benefit. This promise is of course contingent on your immediate release of the mapmaker and your promise to not kidnap other law-abiding citizens of Lauralie Summerhome. You will find that you receive a much greater degree of cooperation and protection by the government if you aren't on its list of enemies. Do we have a deal?"[/highlight] When Raul elbows Darius, Darius quickly adds a strained [highlight]"Oh yeah - we'd also like to suggest that Wally accompany us as your liason. He will assist our efforts to quell the Bloody Moony threat and keep you posted on our progress."[/highlight]


----------



## Lou (Mar 8, 2008)

*Raul*

Raul nods at Darius' words, winks at Wally, and adds, "Chief Udzar, we will need to know when and where your people have seen the invaders.  We need numbers and anything else we can relay to our magistrate.  We need accurate information, so we can plan.  Do we have a deal?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2008)

*Chief Udzar*

"Very well, then, as I understood your clever words, you promise to take the halfling off our hands and investigate the encroaching Bloody Moon Tribe and see what can be done about eliminating that threat.  This is agreeable to us.  Now all that remains is for us to seal our bargain in the traditional manner."  Here, Chief Udzar gets a wicked gleam in his eye and gives a conspiratorial wink to Darius.


----------



## jkason (Mar 10, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Very well, then, as I understood your clever words, you promise to take the halfling off our hands and investigate the encroaching Bloody Moon Tribe and see what can be done about eliminating that threat.  This is agreeable to us.  Now all that remains is for us to seal our bargain in the traditional manner."  Here, Chief Udzar gets a wicked gleam in his eye and gives a conspiratorial wink to Darius.




Moru finds himself nervous, looking to Darius to see if his coworker knows just what "the traditional manner" consists of.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

The Witch Doctor smiles a toothy grin and takes out a soft leather case filled with sharp instruments of some sort and some little pots of vile smelling goo. Whatever 'the traditional manner' is, it doesn't look to be pleasant. You can only hope it doesn't involve piercing body parts you'd rather keep whole. The Cheif looks to Darius. "You seem to be the one doing all the talking here, so will you be making the bond?" The Witch Doctor looks at Thea and licks his lips with a lumpy tongue, "Perhaps the girl? I hear humans let their women order them around." The Witch Doctor begins a chant and he lights some incense and begins waving it about the party in a censor that looks like it was an olive oil jar before it got broken in half. It smells of garlic and unwashed feet.


----------



## xedr (Mar 11, 2008)

Darius reaches out and grabs Wally's arm, yanking him close enough to growl in his ear [highlight]"What are they going to do to me if I say 'yes'?"[/highlight] He watches Wally's face closely as he awaits an answer. [sblock=ooc]If no answer is forthcoming, Darius will smile and nod, stepping forward as he cusses a blue streak under his breath - something about violence being the lesser of two evils.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

Wally whispers back to Darius, "Oh, don't worry, Constable, it won't hurt much..... for very long...... I think....."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

Darius steps forward. The Witch Doctor looks at Thea with some remorse and then requests the Darius and the chief strip to the waist. He lights a large candle and begins heating some small needle-like instruments in the flames. Soon he begins to use them to draw a small tattoo on the upper left breast of each man. The strange symbols seem to be a mix of Sylvanoptera and Orcish with crude figures of a halfling being carried in a protective cocoon and then a group of powerful looking figures with pointy weapons menacing cowering animal like creatures each with a bloody moon above its head. "To break this bond will bring down a terrible curse on the oath-breaker and his tribe or um squad or whatever." He looks to the chief. "Do not forget your vow to leave the halfling safe." Then he turns to Darius. "Do not forget your vow to Eliminate the threat of the Blood Moon tribe." He goes on with a litany of terrible things that will happen to the oath breakers and works himself into a frothing frenzy with much capering about before the Chief finally whacks him on the shoulder and says. "A fine bond and curse. That will do." He goes to the entry of the chamber and shouts. "Bring us the Halfling!" Soon the little fellow is before you simpering. "Thank you Constables, I'm glad to be out of that cage. Escort me home at once." Seeing the shirtless tattooed Darius he comments, "Gods what sort of heathen rituals are you people engaging in down here. Ugh. That's disgusting. I want to go home now. I'm going to demand justice for this..."  He continues on leading some of the Constables to consider the fact that the Udzar's method of whacking a rambling charge may not be a bad way to go.


----------



## xedr (Mar 11, 2008)

[highlight]"Cool, I always wanted a tattoo"[/highlight] says Darius as he puts his shirt back on. [highlight]"Grab the ungrateful bastard and let's head back to town. I need to talk to Magistrate Ironshirt."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2008)

*Tattoo ("De Plane, De Plane!!")*

When the Witch Doctor is all finished, Darius is sporting a brand, spanking new tattoo of symbols, pictures, and orcish script that covers the right half of his chest.  Chief Udzar has a matching one, as well as a few other large tattoos that are visible elsewhere on his body.


----------



## Lou (Mar 11, 2008)

*Raul*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> ... the Chief finally whacks him on the shoulder and says. "A fine bond and curse. That will do." He goes to the entry of the chamber and shouts. "Bring us the Halfling!" Soon the little fellow is before you simpering. "Thank you Constables, I'm glad to be out of that cage. Escort me home at once." Seeing the shirtless tattooed Darius he comments, "Gods what sort of heathen rituals are you people engaging in down here. Ugh. That's disgusting. I want to go home now. I'm going to demand justice for this..."  He continues on leading some of the Constables to consider the fact that the Udzar's method of whacking a rambling charge may not be a bad way to go.




"Quiet! Before they decide to send you back as a corpse instead of alive!" Raul hisses at the halfling.  Moving to whisper in the halfling's ear, Raul says, "The negotiations are at a critical point; we are almost out of here.  Try to control yourself."

Turning to Darius, Raul grins and asks as innocently as possible, "So I guess that makes you a greasy boy now?"  Raul sputters, trying not to laugh out loud and offend the orcs.


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2008)

*Chief Udzar*

Darius
Chief Udzar says, "Yes, indeed it does just what the other constable said!  You are considered a member of our tribe now, so take care that no Bloody Moon orcs see this!  No telling what they might do because of it."

Raul
Krado takes your advice and pipes down quickly.


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru does his best to hide the hiss of sympathetic pain he feels. While curious about the ritual, he refrains from trying to invoke his magical sight; no telling who might misinterpret it as an offensive spell. Instead, he decides to wait until the group is alone to take a look. It's possible the curse is merely ritualized and not actually magical. At least, Moru hopes that's the case...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

[sblock=Moru]There is some lingering magic in the tattoo. It seems highly unlikely that it would have anywhere near the power to ruin lives that the Witch Doctor was going on about. Yet there could be something to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Darius
> Chief Udzar says, "Yes, indeed it does just what the other constable said!  You are considered a member of our tribe now, so take care that no Bloody Moon orcs see this!  No telling what they might do because of it."
> 
> Raul
> Krado takes your advice and pipes down quickly.




"We shall honor our new Greasy Boy constable" replies Jonas in Orkish. "And we shall set out immediatley to fulfill the oath that has been sworn here today."


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Moru does his best to hide the hiss of sympathetic pain he feels. While curious about the ritual, he refrains from trying to invoke his magical sight; no telling who might misinterpret it as an offensive spell. Instead, he decides to wait until the group is alone to take a look. It's possible the curse is merely ritualized and not actually magical. At least, Moru hopes that's the case...



[sblock=Moru]If you still inspect/detect the tattoo more thorougly later (hint, hint) you find that it radiates both abjuration magic and transmutation magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2008)

*Krado and Udzar*

Krado has been silent since Raul's intense admonition to him, but he is looking increasingly nervous now, like he is about to have another outburst at any moment.

Chief Udzar clasps Darius's arm and says, "Welcome, Brother!  He then produces a small flask of greenish glass, unstoppers it, and takes a good-sized slug.  The he passes it to Darius with a toothsome grin.


----------



## xedr (Mar 12, 2008)

As Darius raises the flask in salute, he says [highlight]"Well, I guess that makes you an honorary constable as well. See that you accord protection to law-abiding travelers and refrain from kidnapping citizens of Lauralie Summerhome. We welcome you as a brother."[/highlight] Darius hands over his baton with great ceremony before taking a slug from the flask.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2008)

The liquor Darius drank is evidently a secret, orcish brew of some sort.  It tastes of mushrooms, or some such fungus, and burns all the way into your stomach like drinking molten steel.  It's actually kinda good, though.

Udzar accepts the baton gratefully, his eyes brighten, and he cocks an eyebrow.  "Excellent!  I thank you, Brother.  I will make it a point to visit "our" city within the year, so that we may renew these bonds."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thea continued to keep mostly quiet- she didn't know exactly what might prompt a snag in the negotiating process, and she wanted to get the halfling back into the city.  Partially that was an honest desire as a constable to see the endangered citizen safely home, but she also wanted to get rid of the little fellow- and by the gods, she wanted a nice hot bath as well.  Just being near this crowd of orcs made her feel vaguely greasy, just as their tribal name would indicate....


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2008)

*Chief Udzar*

"Well, that settles that matter, then!  We give the halfling into your hands and are rid of him!"

But Chief Udzar motions his new brother Darius aside, away from the hearing of everyone else, and says in a whisper, "You do understand, don't you brother, that the halfling must be kept from coming to harm at the hands of.....of.....of _*that*_, don't you?  Here he clearly indicates Wally as being "that."


----------



## xedr (Mar 13, 2008)

Alarmed, Darius asks Udzar [highlight]"Please explain! It is only with Wally's help that we were able to find the halfling"[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2008)

*"The Truth Comes Out, At Last," or "Wally's Story"*

Chief Udzar says, "When that whelp of a cur, he points at Wally, was first brought to our tribe, we had soothsayers who warned of the trouble he would bring.  You see, he was sired by the warrior who was our Chief at that time, Ugnutz, during a raid into a nearby settlement of humans.  His mother's people, when they saw the half-breed nature of the child she carried, cast him away while she swooned from the travail, and, as fate would have it, he was found by our tribe.  He was raised up with Ugnutz's brood, but he was never fully accepted by either his brothers or by Ugnutz's concubines who befouled their breasts with his half-breed lips.  At any rate, he was never happy with his status in the tribe, since he felt he should be treated as a full prince, but that was never going to happen.  (As luck would have it, not too long after this Ugnutz was challenged by my father, Gringrowlf, and his head soon became the centerpiece in our table, but that is another story.)  Getting back to the whelp of a cur in question, he began to look for opportunities to raise his status in the tribe, and that was when he learned about the halfling mapmaker.  The halfling was making maps of what you call the 13th Ward, and the cur thought that he could win acceptance in the tribe by stopping him.  He kidnapped the halfling and brought him here, intending to torture and kill him in front of the tribe.  But we knew that if any harm came to a Citizen of the City, then we would be in extreme danger from the vengeance that would surely follow.  So I, Udzar, took the halfling away from the cur, and locked him away here to keep him safe while we tried to figure out how to return him home without bringing down war and ruin upon our own heads at the hands of the City.  And now you have come, and we have together felt our mutual pain and our bodies are emblazoned with the seal that unites us.  So now, since our Chief has this bond with a Constable of the City, we need not fear reprisals when our intentions were only for the good of the Tribe and of the City."

[sblock=Darius and Moru]Doesn't Darius want Moru to check this tattoo out thoroughly now?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2008)

*Ooc*

OOC: I still intend to have Moru check it out, but he's still not sure casting Detect Magic isn't going to be misconstrued as something more hostile, so he's been holding off until the party gets out of the hostile arena.


----------



## xedr (Mar 14, 2008)

[highlight]"Rest assured we will keep a close eye on both of them. Remain in good health, my brother. We must now return to the city to return the halfling to his grieving family, and to investigate the threat posed by the moonies. We will keep you posted on our progress"[/highlight] says Darius. [sblock=ooc]Darius will consult with Moru regarding the tattoo once they set up camp for the night.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Did the rest of us hear Udzar's tale?
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2008)

*What everyone heard*

OOC:  Sorry, I should have been more clear about that.  When Udzar first pulled Darius aside (post # 1587) he was speaking quietly, but after Darius's question in post 1588, he became louder when he decided that he really didn't care if Wally heard him or not.  So, short answer, yes, you all heard post #1589.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 14, 2008)

The knight from Tovarre's kindly features become flush with anger as he turns on Wally.  "What say you to this, cur?  Was all of this some game to you?  Why not simply tell us the truth?   By my Troth, but if you dissemble further..."  

[sblock]
Intimidating Wally 19 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

Wally looks pretty scared of Alarion, but he says, "Hey, hold on a minute, Constable, Sir, are you going to take the word of some orc that you just met, and let that be the end of the matter?  Remember me, your old pal Wally?  Haven't I been a good helper to you?  Didn't I even guide you here?  Doesn't that count for something?  Besides, didn't I fight right alongside of all of you Constables and face the same dangers?"  Wally looks genuinely hurt, and wipes his eye.  "And there's no need for _you_ to call me nasty names, too!


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 15, 2008)

Alarion narrows his eyes, then sighs.  He was getting a headache from all these intrigue.  "You may be correct, Wally, and if so, I shall apologize."   He then turns to the mapmaker.  "So, master Krado, who was it that brought you down here?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2008)

*Krado Lyman*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> Alarion narrows his eyes, then sighs.  He was getting a headache from all these intrigue.  "You may be correct, Wally, and if so, I shall apologize."   He then turns to the mapmaker.  "So, master Krado, who was it that brought you down here?"



"Gee, you know, I couldn't be absolutely sure, because they put a bag over my head.  I've been listening, trying to recognize his voice, but it's been so long and all orcs sound alike to me."


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

OOC:  So what's the plan now?  Any more ideas about how to get the whole truth from somebody, anybody, about what really happened?  (BTW, that was an excellent idea to ask Krado, Alarion.  Perhaps if you gently prodded him further.....)


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 17, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion looks Wally in the eyes.  

"Are you saying, then, that you had nothing to do with this kidnapping?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

"Uh, well...no that's not what I said.  I was pointing out how good I've been to you Constables, and how much I've helped you in this quest.  Wally looks nervous and swallows hard.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 17, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion speaks now in a kinder, but still stern tone.  
"You were a fine guide, Wally.  But now I need the truth.  Did you kidnap this halfling, as chief Uzdar states?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

"Promise you won't hurt me?"


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 17, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion speaks seriously

"An you speak truthfully, you have my word as a Knight of Tovarre that I shalt be merciful."


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

Wally fidgets almost uncontrollably, "Yes, I took the little fellow....But he had no business telling the whole world about our tunnels, and our passageways, and how to find us!  What he was doing wasn't right!"

As Wally says this, Krado begins to do the "gotta pee" dance, and hides behind Raul's legs.  "See, Constable!  He's crazy, I tell you!  Keep him away from me, please!"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 18, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Wally fidgets almost uncontrollably, "Yes, I took the little fellow....But he had no business telling the whole world about our tunnels, and our passageways, and how to find us!  What he was doing wasn't right!"
> 
> As Wally says this, Krado begins to do the "gotta pee" dance, and hides behind Raul's legs.  "See, Constable!  He's crazy, I tell you!  Keep him away from me, please!"




Jonas speaks up. "Now hold on here. Maybe Wally has a point here. Krado were you mapping these tunnels, and if you were did you seek permission from the inhabitants?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2008)

*Krado Lyman*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Jonas speaks up. "Now hold on here. Maybe Wally has a point here. Krado were you mapping these tunnels, and if you were did you seek permission from the inhabitants?"



"Well, yes I was making maps of the 13th Ward, that's what we mapmakers do for a living.  Like many, many mapmakers in Lauralie Summerhome, I sometimes produce maps of the city and make them available to anyone who wants them at a reduced cost.  When I do this, I submit a bill to the city, since it's a public service, and they pay me according to a fixed schedule.  I just figured that maps of the 13th Ward were no different from maps of any other ward, except that they need to be re-done more often because of changes to routes and things.  I've never obtained the permission of anyone living along a surface street before I included the street on a map, that's just crazy!  The city always honored the invoices that I submitted for this, so I've done nothing wrong!"


----------



## xedr (Mar 18, 2008)

Darius starts fidgeting. [highlight]"Unless you're threatening to leave him here, let's have this conversation on our way to the Polished Stave. Although it appears Wally was rash in his actions, he has since proven himself of great worth and he should stick with us as we address the Moody menace."[/highlight] As an aside to Udzar, Darius adds [highlight]"And that will allow us to keep a close eye on him."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2008)

*Chief Udzar*

Chief Udzar nods at Darius and says, "Good, you do that.  We will continue to not give any thought to the matter.  Now, if you Constables will excuse me, I have some tribal duties to do."

OOC:  Anybody got anything else to say to Chief Udzar, or is it time to head back?

Wally says, "Reeeeally?  You still want me around?" and grins broadly at Darius.


----------



## Lou (Mar 18, 2008)

*Raul*

Raul quickly asks the chief, "Chief, one last thing, who of your tribe can give us the most information about the moonies, where they have been seen, how many, and such?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2008)

*Chief Udzar*

"That's easy!  I know the most about them.  So if you have questions, you can ask me.  You've got to get this halfling home before something else happens to him, though, so you can come back and ask me your questions later.  I'll tell my sentries that you are to be brought straight to me."


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2008)

Last post now edited so it makes more sense.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2008)

Krado is quite eager to leave the 13th and return home. He is whining constantly now and drawing some harsh looks from Wally and the Witch Doctor.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 20, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Very well, my friends.  'Tis high time we returned our wayward mapmaker to his home.  Let us go."


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

Wally is looking much more comfortable again, now that the talk has turned to going home, instead of his family history.  He says, "Ok.  From here I know a good route through the 13th that won't involve that little surface jaunt we took after we fought the giant and his buddies.  Is there any reason that anybody has to visit any of those places again on the way home?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Wally is looking much more comfortable again, now that the talk has turned to going home, instead of his family history.  He says, "Ok.  From here I know a good route through the 13th that won't involve that little surface jaunt we took after we fought the giant and his buddies.  Is there any reason that anybody has to visit any of those places again on the way home?"




Moru shrugs. Not especially, except that we're reasonably sure those places aren't crawling with nasties. Take us home another way, and who knows what we'll run into?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

"Leave it to me, Constable, Sir, I know this way like the back of my Chief's hand!  No worries, we'll have you home in two shakes of a hydra's head!"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 20, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Leave it to me, Constable, Sir, I know this way like the back of my Chief's hand!  No worries, we'll have you home in two shakes of a hydra's head!"





"And why didn't we take this way here and avoid the giant Wally?" asks a curious Jonas.


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

"Well... you see.... uhh... the Giants weren't there before.  How can a poor guy plan for things that weren't there last time he was there?"  Wally turns an odd color.  Moments later you realize that he is blushing.

Chief Udzar speaks up again:  "We can take you to the edge of our domain, and point you in the proper direction to reach the city.  You've already put up with this cur far longer than most would have."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 20, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Well... you see.... uhh... the Giants weren't there before.  How can a poor guy plan for things that weren't there last time he was there?"  Wally turns an odd color.  Moments later you realize that he is blushing.
> 
> Chief Udzar speaks up again:  "We can take you to the edge of our domain, and point you in the proper direction to reach the city.  You've already put up with this cur far longer than most would have."





"That's strange Wally. I distinctly remember you telling us several times that we had to get through a giant's lair. So he must have been there before."


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

Wally sighs heavily, "Fine.  Whatever.  I'm tired.  How about if I follow YOU back?"

Chief Udzar goes to the door and calls something in orcish.  Jonas reports that he says, "Hey, send me Prythos, double quick, chop chop!!"  Moments later, a fairly small, unimposing, skinny young orc comes in.  Chief Udzar claps an arm around his stooped shoulders, and says, "Gentlemen, meet my nephew Prythos.  He will show you the way home."  To Prythos, he says, Are you all set?  They want to get home quickly, but safely, so avoid all danger, but get a move on, ok?"

To which Prythos replies in his high-pitched, nasal whine, "Yes, Uncle Udzar, you can count on me."  And he motions you on toward the door.  OOC:  Everybody ready?

Chief Udzar has more words for Wally, too:  "Follow them back?  How about if you stay ri-i-i-i-ight here!  I'm sure we can find lots of very important jobs to occupy your time!"  Chief Udzar has a very wicked gleam in his eye for Wally as he says this, and he wrings his hands together gleefully.


----------



## xedr (Mar 21, 2008)

Darius greets Prythos with a nod and stands at the door, ready to depart. [sblock=ooc]Taking a long weekend - I'll be back on Tuesday![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2008)

*Prythos*

Prythos returns Darius's nod, and acknowledges all of the rest of you as well, even Wally.  "So tell me, please,"  he wheezes, "would you prefer to travel across the surface , or use the tunnels?  I can lead you either way."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

"I for one am beginning to long for open sky - my large frame is not well suited to these cramped quarters."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 23, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Prythos returns Darius's nod, and acknowledges all of the rest of you as well, even Wally.  "So tell me, please,"  he wheezes, "would you prefer to travel across the surface , or use the tunnels?  I can lead you either way."




"Prythos, which route is speedier and which more dangerous?" asks Jonas though he pats poor Soul Fetter on the shoulder in response to his plaintive request.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2008)

*Prythos, Consumptive Orc Flunky*

Prythos's weak, reedy voice peals out like a little toy bell:  "I presume that you mean 'safer' for you, and, in that case I would say travel on the surface would fit the bill.  My own preference, which is of no importance to you vastly superior gentlemen, I know, would be to avoid the surface at all costs.  Prythos sighs heavily, "Still, orders are orders, and I must see to the comfort and convenience of the guests in my land.  I don't suppose that we could travel at night, could we?  No, I guess that would be too much of an inconvenience to ask of you," Poor Prythos says, shaking his head.  {OOC:  I sincerely hope that at least some of you are all beginning to suspect that Prythos has a tendency to lay it on a bit thick.}

OOC:  Welcome Back, Mowgli!  We've been missing you.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 23, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion nods at Soulfetter's words.  "Let us travel on the surface, good guide.  We shall endeavor to make it safe for you, as well."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thea hadn't said a word for some time now, and it was obvious that she was nearly as glad to be on their way as the halfling was...  She drew her cloak a bit more tightly around her shoulders.  "I agree.  I think I've had just about enough of these tunnels- at least outside we can see what is coming..."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

Wally mutters iratably under his breath, clearly longing for the days when he led and the Constables followed. All this discussion of routes clearly annoys him when he 'knows' the best way to go.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

*The road home*

Prythos sets off at a sedate pace. He follows a similar route to the one you took from the outside, but slightly shorter yet passing through some areas of heavier Orc population, which Wally must have intentionally avoided. Soon you are outside. Prythos shades his eyes and pull his hood up. The trek into town proves uneventful and within three or four miles of mostly trackless wilderness you come to the gate into the 14th ward near the 15th. Members of the special squad are known to the guards at the gate and you are admitted without difficulty though Prythos and Wally do garner some curious looks. 

OOC: Where to now?


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 24, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Let us escort our wayward halfling to his home, nay?  His goodwife mmust still be pining for his return.  Then to master Ignatius... "  Alarion smiles.  "I am sure he will be quite joyous once he hears of our parley with the Orc chief."


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> 
> "Let us escort our wayward halfling to his home, nay?  His goodwife mmust still be pining for his return.  Then to master Ignatius... "  Alarion smiles.  "I am sure he will be quite joyous once he hears of our parley with the Orc chief."




Moru raises an eyebrow. "I'm not entirely sure Iggy's ever been joyous, but we'll hope he yells at us less since we were successful recovering our mapmaker," the wizard says. A short chittering from his backpack suggests Retbi agrees.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2008)

Alarion, Moru, Retbi, and the rest of the constable team all simultaneously realize that Ignatious Ironshirt would want to clap his own eyes upon Krado Lyman, the Wayward Halfling Cartographer, before you escort him home.  As luck would have it, you are approaching Lauralie Summerhome from the Northeast, so the nearest gate into the city is the western gate in the Fourteenth, on the street that goes very near the Magistrate's Office.

When you approach the gate into the 14th Ward, the guardsmen spontaeously break into cheers and shower you with accolades:  "Look, here they come, the Heroes of the Fourteenth Ward!  Huzzah!!"

As you pass through the gates, a small following tags along behind you.  In due course, you approach the Magistrate's Office, and get up to the door.  

OOC:  Anyone have anything yet?  What kind of entrance will you make?


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 24, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Alarion would proceed directly to Iggy's office and see if he is available.  [/sblock]

The knight leans towards Darius and whispers.  "This is quite the reception....  think you the freed prisoners reported their escape?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 24, 2008)

With a sigh, Thea put aside for the moment her thoughts of a hot bath and a comfortable bed.  There were duties to be attended to, and it really wouldn't do to keep Magistrate Ironshirt waiting any longer than necessary.  With a few terse words in Sylvanoptera, and a swirling gesture she called forth a minor magic, expunging the dirt and grime from her uniform.  A mirror retrieved from her Haversack allowed her to check the effect of her spell, and then she turned to her fellow constables.  "Ah, well, then.  Into the dragons' mouth- or the dwarf's, I suppose.  Does anyone else want to be freshened up a bit?"

OOC: Once we're back in town, Thea will cast Prestidigitation, and make herself a bit more presentable before our report.  Also, if she can find a reputable (known) person about, she'll send them off as a messenger to let Krado's wife know he has been found, and will be home after a visit to the constabulary.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

OOC: Thea can easily find a trusted soul in the 14th to dispatch with word to Mrs. Lyman.


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> "Ah, well, then.  Into the dragons' mouth- or the dwarf's, I suppose.  Does anyone else want to be freshened up a bit?"




"Yes, please," Moru says, presenting himself. Retbi scrambles out of the backpack and stands on his wizard's shoulders as the spell shines up his fur.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

*Walking in the Fourteenth Ward*

The cheers and hooplah dwindle and vanish as suddenly as they appeared, making you all wonder if, perhaps, they were contrived.  On your way to the Magistrate's Building, however, you do see several citizens and storekeepers with whom you are acquainted, and they all greet you with broad smiles and pleasant greetings.  In due course, you reach the Magisterial Demesne, and steeling yourself, enter.

A familiar sight greets you as you enter:  the dedicated Elke Weiss seated behind her desk, writing furiously, trying to keep up with the "stream of consciousness" ramblings of Ignatious Ironshirt who is pacing around the room at his usual methodical tempo.  When the door opens, he stops and looks at you.  "Welllll, look, Elke, who decided to finally grace us with their presence!  It's our Alphas!"  But his gruff facade melts away quickly as he does a quick, silent nose count of the squad, and you sense that he is very relieved that you all made it back in one piece.  "Well, bless my soul!  You, my Good Halfling Sir, must be Krado Lyman!  I am indeed _very_ pleased to make your acquaintance!  And then, aside to Elke, "I can't WAIT to rub Charley Festus's nose in THIS one!"  When he says this, Elke looks up and smiles at the Squad sweetly, her gaze lingering just a bit too long on Darius, and her eyelashes fluttering just a bit too much.

You notice that, strangely, the door to Iggy's office is standing ajar.  He ALWAYS slams, errr closes it when he comes out to yell at, errr talk to Elke.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2008)

As Magistrate Ironshirt counts noses, you discover that your Orcish escorts have vanished before entering the building. No doubt a wise course of action.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

Now that you think about it, you're not absolutely positive that you have seen them since you entered the city.....
[sblock=OOPS]DM oversight!  I pray forgiveness?[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2008)

"Perhaps sir, the Bravos could take Mr. Lyman home while we debrief you. I am sure his wife misses him and he misses the comforts of the city."  suggests Jonas


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2008)

The door of Iggy's office suddenly swings open, and a heavily armored man steps out, his tunic bearing the golden cup of Meda proudly upon it. He is of average hieght, has an athletic build, and handsome features. He sports a full, well-manicured beard, and intense, sky blue eyes peer out from beneath a shock of dirty blonde hair. He holds a well crafted quarterstaff in one hand, and...something that appears to be chocolate in the other. As he sees the chamber full of the constabulary, he quickly pops the treat into his mouth and swallows it down, brushing his hand against thigh to wipe away the crumbs.

"Ah, you must be the Alpha Division that I've heard so much about," he says in a rich, pleasant baritone. "My name is Braevil Talisker, though my friends call me "Brae." I've been assigned to your team." He gestures back into Ironshirt's office, indicating the empty pan upon the Magistrate's desk. "You'll forgive me for finishing off the brownies meant for you...but the good Magistrate told me to help myself, and I'm afraid I have something of a sweet tooth." The man smiles broadly at you.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> The door of Iggy's office suddenly swings open, and a heavily armored man steps out, his tunic bearing the golden cup of Meda proudly upon it. He is of average hieght, has an athletic build, and handsome features. He sports a full, well-manicured beard, and intense, sky blue eyes peer out from beneath a shock of dirty blonde hair. He holds a well crafted quarterstaff in one hand, and...something that appears to be chocolate in the other. As he sees the chamber full of the constabulary, he quickly pops the treat into his mouth and swallows it down, brushing his hand against thigh to wipe away the crumbs.
> 
> "Ah, you must be the Alpha Division that I've heard so much about," he says in a rich, pleasant baritone. "My name is Braevil Talisker, though my friends call me "Brae." I've been assigned to your team." He gestures back into Ironshirt's office, indicating the empty pan upon the Magistrate's desk. "You'll forgive me for finishing off the brownies meant for you...but the good Magistrate told me to help myself, and I'm afraid I have something of a sweet tooth." The man smiles broadly at you.





[sblock=OOC]
You.

Ate.


The.


Brownies!?!


You ate MY brownies!?!


I don't like you.


 


Welcome aboard Rhun, glad to have you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2008)

*Ignatious Ironshirt*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Perhaps sir, the Bravos could take Mr. Lyman home while we debrief you. I am sure his wife misses him and he misses the comforts of the city."  suggests Jonas



Iggy says, "Well, that's a good idea, and I am more important, aren't I?  But, do you really want the Bravos representing the 14th on the triumphant march back into the 3rd with the halfling badge of honor?  I tell you what, if you don't want to go, Jonas, you can stay here and brief me while the rest of the squad takes Krado home."

OOC: Just a reminder, Jonas heard Thea dispatch a citizen of the 14th to give Mrs. Lyman the news.  Post #1634


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2008)

[sblock=OOC: Rhun]Oh, shame on you!!!  Fenris had been looking forward to those brownies for weeks now.  Hehehe, that was a truly inspired and classic moment.  Great entrance! Glad to have you here.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2008)

*Ignatious Ironshirt*

"Ahh, Brae!  Come on over and join us lad!  This is your new constable on the Alpha Squad.  Elke, let's get started on that debriefing, Jonas, come on into my office."  And, with that, Iggy, Jonas, and Elke retire to Iggy's office, leaving the rest of the Alphas.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Iggy says, "Well, that's a good idea, and I am more important, aren't I?  But, do you really want the Bravos representing the 14th on the triumphant march back into the 3rd with the halfling badge of honor?  I tell you what, if you don't want to go, Jonas, you can stay here and brief me while the rest of the squad takes Krado home."
> 
> OOC: Just a reminder, Jonas heard Thea dispatch a citizen of the 14th to give Mrs. Lyman the news.  Post #1634





"I'm not in this job for the glory sir." replies Jonas simply.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 26, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The tall man in polished armor steps forth and offers his hand to the newcomer.  "Hail and well met, master Talisker.  I am Sir Alarion of Tovarre."


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2008)

*Ignatious Ironshirt*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "I'm not in this job for the glory sir." replies Jonas simply.



OOC: Iggy would have some snappy, smart-alecky comeback, but he has already left the room.  Darn!


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC: Iggy would have some snappy, smart-alecky comeback, but he has already left the room.  Darn!




OOC: well since " Iggy, Jonas, and Elke retire to Iggy's office, leaving the rest of the Alphas." I figured Iggy would hear it since Jonas was headed into the office with Iggy and Elke.


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2008)

OOC: Ok, I DIDN'T have a snappy come-back!  Are you happy now??
And anyway, Iggy saves his best smart-alecky material for times when he has a reasonable audience.  Just Jonas and Elke wouldn't qualify, I'm afraid.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2008)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> The tall man in polished armor steps forth and offers his hand to the newcomer.  "Hail and well met, master Talisker.  I am Sir Alarion of Tovarre."





Brae grasps the man's hand in welcome. "Well met, Sir Alarion of Tovarre. I look forward to serving with you."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I'm not in this job for the glory sir." replies Jonas simply.





"Well I know it's not the pay" snaps back Iggy as he marches back into his office with Elke and Jonas in tow.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 26, 2008)

Alarion gestures towards the remaining Alphas.  "Come, friend, meet the rest of our stalwart squad, albeit briefly.  We must then see master Krado home safely.  "


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

As the cleric downs the last of the brownies, a furious chittering commences. A weasel makes its way out of the thin, disheveled constable's backpack near the back of the group, and darts forward. Surprised, the constables scrambles after him, chittering himself. 

He scoops up the weasel and dumps him fairly unceremoniously back into the backpack with one last squeak, then turns, slightly embarrassed, to the newcomer.

"Don't listen to a thing Retbi says," he says, indicating his now-stowed familiar. "He's allergic to chocolate, anyway, so he just would have muddied up our link trying to taste it vicariously through me, which always gives me a mild headache. You've saved me that.

"I'm Moru, by the way." he finishes, offering his hand.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thea stayed near the back of the group, surveying the newcomer carefully from behind the smoked-glass lenses of her spectacles.  While she couldn't deny that a priest might be a very useful addition to the team, she had her own reservations about those who served the divine.  It would be useless, though, to attempt to discern the man's character from a first, formal meeting, so she decided to reserve her judgement.  

Waiting until Alarion and Moru had spoken, she then stepped forward.  "Welcome to the Alpha squad, officer Talisker," she said in a smooth and pleasant voice.  "I am Thea."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

A huge man with skin the color of granite, and granite like markings as well, makes his way over to the newcomer.  He is dressed simply, but carries a full complement of weapons suited to his size.  His voice is a surprisingly pleasant bass rumble. 

"Welcome aboard!  I am Kulvo Maklathne'e - SoulFetter is my use name.  Are you from the city?"

[sblock=For jkason]







			
				jkason said:
			
		

> A weasel makes its way out of the thin, disheveled constable




Just where was Moru hiding that weasel, anyway?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2008)

Brae smiles, and firmly shakes the hands of the Alpha Squad as each person is introduced. "Moru, Thea...Soulfetter. It is my pleasure to meet you." At the huge man's question, the cleric shakes his head. "I'm not originally from the city, no. I hail from the village of Sprucehill, in the far mountains." He gestures off in the distance in no particular direction. "A pleasant place, but small. Miners and loggers mostly, and few opportunities to prove oneself. I wandered for a spell after leaving home, and I've been her in the city for a couple of years now. "


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2008)

OOC:  Isn't there anybody to whom you want to introduce Brae?  And aren't you getting a bit thirsty?  (hint, hint)


----------



## Lou (Mar 27, 2008)

*Raul*

The short (5-5) pudgy human with distinctly elven features in monk's garb moves up to shake Brae's hand, "Pleased to meet you, Brae.  I am Ederaul Mameir.  My friends call me Raul [rhymes with haul].  I train at the St. Ebelvrin Center for Patience and Enlightenment.  Feel free to come workout with us sometime."  Staring at the symbol of Meda on Brae's chest, Raul adds, "You may know my mother Lisa from her work at the local 14th Ward mission."

[sblock=Brae]St. Ebelvrin is recognized as a saint of Meda.[/sblock]

Turning to the halfling mapmaker, Raul asks, "Mr. Lyman, we have had a long trek back to the city.  Would you care for a drink and some food before returning home?  We have already sent word to your wife that you are safe.  Our new constable Brae is buying the first round in lieu of our brownies."  Raul grins at Brae. "We know just the place for a quiet drink and a warm meal."


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2008)

[sblock=Brae]Yes, you are familiar with Lisa Mameir from some of your work at the 14th Ward Mission.  She's a kind lady with a heart of gold, even if she does have a slight tendency to ramble on and on and on about her son Raul, and how he is so good to always help his poor mother, and even on his MEAGER salary that he has to pratically beg that horrible old dwarf for every week.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC: Raul]Who are these halflings that you have heard of who refuse offers of food and/or drink? [/sblock]

Krado Lyman puts his thumbs behind his suspenders and arches his back luxuriantly.  "Wellllll, as anxious as I am to get home and see the missus, I don't think you'd have to twist my arm too awfully hard to convince me to partake of a wee dram and a bite with you."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2008)

Brae warmly shakes Raul hand next.. "Greetings to you, Raul. And yes, I do have the pleasure of being acquinted with your mother. Lisa is a very kind woman, with a heart of gold. The city, indeed the world, needs more such folk as her." At the mention of food and a drink, the cleric smiles even broader, and scratches at his beard. "I must say, the thought of a cool ale sounds quite nice."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 27, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

"I for one am famished - if I don't get a stave in my belly soon I fear I'll waste away to nothing."

With this pronouncement, SoulFetter ducks under the lintel and exits the office.  Once outside he turns to address his companions.

"Are you coming?  Best hurry before those sausages are taken care of!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2008)

Braevil hurries after the mighty Soulfetter. By all appearances, the Urgant could eat a tavern out of all its food, and still go looking for more. "Of course, of course, we're coming. The first round is on me, afterall."


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

*The Polished Staff*

OOC:  Everybody coming for eats at the Polished Staff?

IC:  Soulfetter and Brae out-hustle everybody else to the Polished Staff.  A Gnome, that SoulFetter says is Gus Goldwort, the semi-official "Special Squad Bartender," sees them coming and hurries back inside to make ready.  When they enter, he is nowhere to be seen, but the grinning halfling proprietress, Mattie Bulgar, loudly greets them and says, "Gus is getting your usual spot warmed up and ready."   With a wink and a grin for Soulfetter, she says, "I've just taken a load of staves out of the oven, and I spiced them special for you, lad!"  And greeting Brae, she says, "I don't believe I've had the pleasure of meeting you, Sir, but any friend of SoulFetter's is certainly welcome under my roof!  My word, but he can make my staves vanish!  And I thought Moru was the wizard among you lads!"  And then to SoulFetter, she says, "Aren't you going to introduce me to your handsome friend?"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 28, 2008)

Once in the office Jonas relates the exploits of the Alphas to Iggy. He makes sure to highlight the contributions each individual made throughout the journey, if downplaying his own role. He describes in great detail the encounter with the Bloody Moon orc tribe.

As he finishes up the tale and the deal that was struck he adds as a commentary to Iggy.

"I believe that the Greasy Boys are correct in this sir. The Bloody Moons are currently and will be a significant threat to the city. The are well armed, much more so that most residents of the 13th ought to be. Someone is arming them. I believe that it is the Brotherhood, seeking to create a puppet out of the orcs to fulfill their nefarious plans."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

"Mattie, this is Braevil Talisker - newest addition to the Alpha Squad.  We've brought him over to get him acquainted with the best food in the city.  He's buying the first round of staves.  Brae, this is Mattie Bulger.  She's the proprietess of this fine establishment."


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

*Mattie Bulgar*

"Brae, it's very nice to meet you.  You boys just head on into the Special Squad Room, and I'll get a load of staves right to you!  Honeyed mead, is it SoulFetter?  And what will you be drinking, Brae?  Oh, and pay no attention to his talk of money, the first batch is on the house -- it's my pleasure to feed our noble constables!"


----------



## xedr (Mar 28, 2008)

After shaking Talisker's hand and watching the group rush off to the bar, Darius joins Jonas in Iggy's office, with a despairing look at the empty plate where brownies once resided. He adds his support to the cause. [highlight]"The moonies have become quite aggessive, even going so far as to launch a preemptive attack against us while we sought out the halfling. We discovered empty weapons crates near where we were attacked, and also found discarded weapons bearing the moonie's marks. It's clear to me that, even without the testimony of the Greasy Boys, we've got a developing threat that should be dealt with sooner rather than later."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

*Ignatious Ironshirt*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "I believe that the Greasy Boys are correct in this sir. The Bloody Moons are currently and will be a significant threat to the city. The are well armed, much more so that most residents of the 13th ought to be. Someone is arming them. I believe that it is the Brotherhood, seeking to create a puppet out of the orcs to fulfill their nefarious plans."






			
				xedr said:
			
		

> "The moonies have become quite aggessive, even going so far as to launch a preemptive attack against us while we sought out the halfling. We discovered empty weapons crates near where we were attacked, and also found discarded weapons bearing the moonie's marks. It's clear to me that, even without the testimony of the Greasy Boys, we've got a developing threat that should be dealt with sooner rather than later."



"Hmmmmmmmmm...Bloody Moon Tribe.....Hmmmmmmm...Brotherhood of Eleven...Hmmmmmmmm.  Very disturbing.  Well, you know, the Brotherhood of Eleven is not in our jurisdiction, specifically, since their headquarters is next door to us in the 12th Ward, but they have been known to make incursions into the 14th, and there have been a few times that we have _wanted_ to go over to the 12th long enough to smack them around good.  But their "constables" won't stand for it.  Bloody bunch of wankers they are, too!  Let me see what I can come up with, Jonas and Darius.  Thanks, boys."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2008)

Brae smiles at the halfling proprietress. "Charmed to meet you, Miss Bulgar," he says, bending low to kiss her hand in greeting. "As for a drink, a pint of stout would serve the old palate quite well."


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

*Mattie Bulgar*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Brae smiles at the halfling proprietress. "Charmed to meet you, Miss Bulgar," he says, bending low to kiss her hand in greeting. "As for a drink, a pint of stout would serve the old palate quite well."



Mattie blushes all the way down to her hairy toes.  "I...that is...umm...ohhh, DRAGON FEATHERS!" she says.  Mattie bows her head to hide her beet red face, turns away, and walks back behind the bar, clearly at a total loss.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2008)

Braevil chuckles as Mattie disappears behind the bar, and moves to follow Soulfetter into the "Special Squad Room."


*Is there a Rogue's Gallery for this game, or just the wikispace?*


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

*OOC for BRAE/RHUN*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> *Is there a Rogue's Gallery for this game, or just the wikispace?*




Funny you should ask!  I just now put up a link for you in the OOC thread.


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

*SoulFetter and Brae in The Polished Staff*

SoulFetter and Brae are soon seated in the Clubroom, or "Special Squad Room" of The Polished Staff and enjoying the libations of their respective choices -- an icy cold draft brew for Brae, plus whatever SoulFetter chooses for his current mood.  The crowd is very light at the moment, there being just two tables of halflings in addition to the Constables.  Moments after SoulFetter and Brae are seated, Felderman Wimsywag, the resident Halfling Bard, takes the stage for an uncommon matinee performance.

[sblock=Darius, OOC]Feel free to post some of your choice comedic material for Felderman![/sblock]

[sblock=Brae, OOC]There is a map of The Polished Staff that you may have seen, on the wiki, which was graciously provided for us by Mowgli.[/sblock]

Felderman is playing his lute today.  His talent, well, how to put this -- his chief talent is NOT musical.  He is "playing" an extremely difficult piece.  "For your enjoyment today, I shall play for you _The Fugue of the Voyeuristic Water Elves_ by Gracielifurnim Yerzigway.  Enjoy your meals and libations, and, please, don't forget to tip your servers."  He begins to play something that is vaguely reminiscent of Jack Benny playing the violin after overdosing on quaaludes.  The halflings in the audience, who have obviously caught Felderman's matinee before, immediately dig in their pouches for earplugs.

[sblock=The Other Constables]Feel free to write yourselves into the scene, in whatever order seems good to you, as you see fit.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 28, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Hmmmmmmmmm...Bloody Moon Tribe.....Hmmmmmmm...Brotherhood of Eleven...Hmmmmmmmm.  Very disturbing.  Well, you know, the Brotherhood of Eleven is not in our jurisdiction, specifically, since their headquarters is next door to us in the 12th Ward, but they have been known to make incursions into the 14th, and there have been a few times that we have _wanted_ to go over to the 12th long enough to smack them around good.  But their "constables" won't stand for it.  Bloody bunch of wankers they are, too!  Let me see what I can come up with, Jonas and Darius.  Thanks, boys."





Jonas takes his leave and signals Bruno to come as he leaves the office Jonas turns to Darius. "Shall we go join our mates for that well earned drink and meal?"


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 29, 2008)

Alarion leans back in his chair, sipping his wine.  "This rescuing halflings is thirsty work...  no offense, master Krado."


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2008)

*Krado Lyman*

"No offense taken, Constable Sir.  I am just very pleased that you fellows were up to the job.  You know, this is a very pleasant establishment.  Perhaps the missus and I should give serious thought to relocating to the 14th.  Then you could _always_ protect us!"  Krado favors Alarion with a huge grin.

Felderman continues his "music."  This part of the piece he is playing sounds somewhat like a cat being sodomized by a bull elephant.  Mattie listens raptly, "That Felderman.  He's one of a kind, he is. Sooo talented!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2008)

Brae shakes his head in wonderment that anyone could consider Felderman's playing to be music, and hides his smiles behind his mug of ale. Then he looks up at his new companions. "So tell me of your latest mission...this rescue."


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 29, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]

....like a cat being sodomized by a bull elephant....   Dude!!  That is SOME simile....  Now I know how bad this guy really is...  Still laughing at this....  IC post later....  LMAO....
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thea took her own time puttering around headquarters for a while- while some of her compatriots briefed the magistrate, she filled out at least some of the mountain of paperwork that accompanied their trip, rummaged in her locker a bit, and made sure that the maps she had made of their trip were properly filed in the archives.  Mostly, though, it was a matter of busywork, keeping her occupied as she decided whether or not to join her fellow constables for the celebratory dinner.  What she really wanted was a hot bath, and a good night's sleep in a real bed.  There was still the matter of triumphantly returning the mapmaker to his own home, though- and that wouldn't be until after the others were done eating.

After a while, she decided that she ought to join them after all- while a bit of relaxation would be wonderful, the lure of a hearty dinner could not be ignored.  Almost as soon as she entered the place, though, she felt a twinge of regret- the alleged bard at work was very nearly as unpleasant as the prospect of another jaunt through the sewers.  While she briefly contemplated the application of a Silence spell, she instead steeled herself to endure the sonic trauma.  Procuring a glass of wine, she headed over to join the other constables at their table.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2008)

*ooc*

[sblock=Helfdan]I'm just relieved that you share my twisted sense of humor.[/sblock]

Side Note for Everyone:
Felderman W. is usually only THIS bad during the daytime.  By the time evening arrives, he is usually WELL-lubircated by drink, and this seems to have a very positive influence on his music.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2008)

Those Constables who are late arriving at 'Staff find themselves accosted by their Goblin assistant. He obviously dressed for 'courting'. His black hair is so heavily oiled that you pray he doesn't stray too near an open flame or the whole ward could burn down. The lime green wool trousers and purple velvet jacket he wears must have cost him a month's pay. "Hey Constables, Long time no see. I heard you was back with that little lost mapmaker. Gonna get a bonus from the man? Anyways, I been holding things down for you here. I was just gonna go visit a lady friend of my acquaintance. I'm cultivating a new source for you see? I could use a few coppers..."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 30, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Those Constables who are late arriving at 'Staff find themselves accosted by their Goblin assistant. He obviously dressed for 'courting'. His black hair is so heavily oiled that you pray he doesn't stray too near an open flame or the whole ward could burn down. The lime green wool trousers and purple velvet jacket he wears must have cost him a month's pay. "Hey Constables, Long time no see. I heard you was back with that little lost mapmaker. Gonna get a bonus from the man? Anyways, I been holding things down for you here. I was just gonna go visit a lady friend of my acquaintance. I'm cultivating a new source for you see? I could use a few coppers..."





Jonas tosses him an actual silver coin in hopes that it speeds the goblin on his way.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2008)

*Bocephus*

"Wow!!  Thanks, Constable Kewiczak!  Gosh, I could use this to even get me back in the good graces of Widow Sharmelane," says Bocephus with a conspiratorial wink to Jonas.  "I'll be sure and tell you how it comes out!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2008)

Brae watches the exchange with an amused smile upon his face. "And who be this?" he asks as Jonas tosses the goblin the silver coin.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2008)

*Bocephus*

 "Ahem!  Well, since no one is going to introduce me to the new constable," he can tell by your surcoat (possibly with the bronze badge attached?) that Brae is a constable.  "Allow myself to introduce.....myself.  I am Bocephus, the eyes and ears on the street for the 14th Ward Bronze Badges!  Yeah, they depend heavily upon my investigative talents, isn't that so, Constable?"


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2008)

Raul tries not to choke on his ale as Bocephus introduces himself.  Quickly wiping his mouth and grinning ear to ear, Raul interjects with a slight sarcastic lilt to his voice, "Brae, we would be in a world of hurt without our secret weapon, Bocephus.  He can be a, uhm, well, _unrelenting_ investigator of certain underworld activities.  Bocephus can and *will* go places undercover that we....shouldn't go." Raul shutters.  "With our badges and surcoats and dignity...."  Quickly raising his voice slightly for effect, " And all he asks is an occasional coin to buy flowers and sweets for his "_honeys_."  Raul's voice drops off as he adds, "That, and to hang out with us...."


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> "Brae, we would be in a world of hurt without our secret weapon, Bocephus.  He can be a, uhm, well, _unrelenting_ investigator of certain underworld activities.  Bocephus can and *will* go places undercover that we....shouldn't go." Raul shudders.  "With our badges and surcoats and dignity...."  Quickly raising his voice slightly for effect, " And all he asks is an occasional coin to buy flowers and sweets for his "_honeys_."  Raul's voice drops off as he adds, "That, and to hang out with us...."



"Well, of course, I've GOT to hang out with them.  They're 'babes in the woods' when it comes to perpetrating upon the fairer sex!  I keep hoping that a litltle more 'Bo' will rub off on them, but I haven't given up yet!"   Bocephus winks indulgently at Raul.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2008)

Mattie delivers a large tray of piping hot staves, beer braised sausages that are the specialty of the house, to the Constables along with split loaves and spicy mustard. In the relative privacy of the Special Squad room the group considers the treasure they have amassed.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 31, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Well, of course, I've GOT to hang out with them.  They're 'babes in the woods' when it comes to perpetrating upon the fairer sex!  I keep hoping that a litltle more 'Bo' will rub off on them, but I haven't given up yet!"   Bocephus winks indulgently at Raul.





"You have your coin, now go rub your 'Bo' off on that poor widow." adds Jonas to hurry Bocephus along.

Jonas turns to Brae, "Jonas by the way, missed you in the office. Welcome to the Alphas. Oh and this here is Bruno" says Jonas motioning to the large dog sitting quietly by his side.


----------



## xedr (Mar 31, 2008)

After a quick stop at his desk to itemize his receipts and request reimbursements, Darius starts to follow Jonas out the door. Catching a glimpse of Thea puttering around, Darius stops and encourages her to "be sociable" and come on over to celebrate a successful mission. As they all arrive at the happy hour already in progress, Darius orders a round for everybody and says "put it on his tab", pointing at the new guy. After a minute of Whimsywag's musical performance, Darius yells after Gus [highlight]"And bring a double for Whimsywag"[/highlight] 

After the drinks arrive, Darius distributes them, with a gracious "Thank you" to Talisker. While delivering Whimsywag's drink, Darius pleads [highlight]Felderman, please stop torturing that elephant. How's the comedy act coming along?"[/highlight] 

"Always happy to take requests!" says Wimsywag as he greedily grabs the drink, 'accidentally' slopping some of Darius's beer out of the stein into his cup. "Did you hear the one about the jester who slew a dragon? Yeah, the dragon wouldn't eat him because he tasted funny. Heehee! Get it? The jester tasted funny! Haha" Sipping from his cup, Wimsywag looks out over the audience, which looks grateful for the brief musical respite. "I could juggle, but I just don't have the balls to do it. Heehee - get it? No balls <snort> <chuckle> I could go on for hours" he says, wiping a tear from his eye.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2008)

*Bocephus*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "You have your coin, now go rub your 'Bo' off on that poor widow." adds Jonas to hurry Bocephus along.



"Good idea, Constable!  I've even got a couple of new moves I want to try out on her.  If you're sure you won't be needing me, then, I'll go roust her.  Oh, very nice to meet you Constable Talisker!  I look forward to working with you on the next big case."  Having received his dismissal orders, and trying to make it look like that's what he planned to do all along, Bocephus chugs down the rest of his ale, takes a handful of breadsticks from the basket ("For her cat.") and am-scrays.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2008)

*Mattie Bulgar*

When Bocephus leaves, Mattie comes over for a word, "You gents are excellent customers, as well as our protectors and our friends, but I do wish that you'd keep that nasty goblin out of my place!  Every time I see his foul little self in here, I'm afraid that the health department will shut me down on the spot!"


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 31, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion pauses in his repast to address Mattie.  "Fear not, fair goodwife!  We would not allow any harm to come to your fine establishment."


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2008)

*Mattie Bulgar*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> Alarion pauses in his repast to address Mattie.  "Fear not, fair goodwife!  We would not allow any harm to come to your fine establishment."



  "All the same, Alarion, I'd rather not have him in here.  It took me years to establish the reputation of the 'Staff, and if people see a GOBLIN walk through my door it'll be gone -- POOF! -- in just a couple of days!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2008)

*Krado Lyman*

"Well, gentlemen, I thank you for everything that you have done for me.  But now I think it's time that I was getting back to see my Flora.  She has been known to weild a mean rolling pin if I am significantly late, so there's no telling what will happen _this_ time.  Now that I have returned home again, I'm feeling much better, and I've relaxed quite a bit.  I'll go back by your office on my way home, and tell Magistrate Ironshirt that I relieved you of your escort duties, so continue your meal, please."

OOC:  If Krado was more knowledgeable about combat and such things, it would have been a _VORPAL_ rolling pin!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2008)

*We interrupt your regularly scheduled posting...*

OOC: The powers that be here on EN World have asked that we keep threads under a thousand posts. Needless to say this one is significantly over that mark, so we've moved to a new one.

Please continue the game  Here


----------



## Lou (Mar 31, 2008)

*Raul*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Well, gentlemen, I thank you for everything that you have done for me.  But now I think it's time that I was getting back to see my Flora.  She has been known to weild a mean rolling pin if I am significantly late, so there's no telling what will happen _this_ time.  Now that I have returned home again, I'm feeling much better, and I've relaxed quite a bit.  I'll go back by your office on my way home, and tell Magistrate Ironshirt that I relieved you of your escort duties, so continue your meal, please."
> 
> OOC:  If Krado was more knowledgeable about combat and such things, it would have been a _VORPAL_ rolling pin!




"Master Lyman, we can't let anything happen to you before you reach your home, so I will accompany you back." says Raul.  Turning to his fellow constables, "Anyone up for one more jaunt?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2008)

*Mattie Bulgar*

"Don't you fret none, Constable Mameir, I'll take charge of your dinner and keep it nice and hot for you.  Just come on back when you can, lad.  And, of course, I'll do the same for any of you other hungry lads that want to go with him, I know that keeping the peace in the 14th takes precedence over trivial things like _eating_!"

ooops, this post has been moved to the new thread!  Lou, your post should have gone there, too, you might want to post it again over there, so everyone else will be sure to see it.


----------

